# Girls That Like Big Guys Post Pics And Any Comments Here



## mrfantasy90

Now ladies, you know us big hungry men are creatures that are slaves to our eyes. Thats why when I watch the food network I just cant stop eating.:eat2: 

Would it be possible if the wonderful women in this forum posted some cute pics of yourselves here so us poor hungry fatboys could see?:eat1:


----------



## Bountiful1966

Dont know if i am cute enough but i like this pic of me. 

View attachment sultry.jpg


View attachment permdo.jpg


View attachment bountiful.jpg


View attachment justme.jpg


----------



## mrfantasy90

Awww those are great pics! Thanks for having the gusto of being the first poster :kiss2: cute smile

Anyone else got the gusto?


----------



## IszyStone

here's one of me : ) 

View attachment IMGP0488[1].JPG


----------



## cute_obese_girl

IszyStone said:


> here's one of me : )



Holy mama! That would make me take a trip to Hawaii. LOL, and I'm supposed to be here for the BHMs


----------



## IszyStone

cute_obese_girl said:


> Holy mama! That would make me take a trip to Hawaii. LOL, and I'm supposed to be here for the BHMs



Thanx. I don't think it's that awesome...but thanx anyway.


----------



## Bountiful1966

Awww thanx mr fantasy


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

yeah not sure how cute, but I think this one hasn't made it to the board before.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

IszyStone said:


> here's one of me : )



Wow... complete gorgeousness


----------



## LoveBHMS

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> yeah not sure how cute, but I think this one hasn't made it to the board before.



Elizabeth that is far and away the BEST picture of you I've ever seen. Very pretty!


----------



## Surlysomething

This one is on the main board but I thought I would put it in BHM/FFA land as well.


Me, at work...rockin' the headphones.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Hi guys, I'm Becky!

First pic is me at a band gig on New Year's Eve; 2nd is from this past Feb.; and the last is me at band practice this past winter. 

View attachment Me on NYE2.JPG


View attachment newfeb08.JPG


View attachment Me at practice.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Very cute pics, Becky!

I love your T-shirt - oh, how I wish I could wear that to work.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

All pics very cute :eat2:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Very cute pics, Becky!
> 
> I love your T-shirt - oh, how I wish I could wear that to work.



Thanks! The shirt is from cafepress.com and they go up to 30/32 or 5X, I don't remember which. But they're _short_, so be aware.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> This one is on the main board but I thought I would put it in BHM/FFA land as well.
> 
> 
> Me, at work...rockin' the headphones.



You know girls with glasses are hottttt


----------



## That1BigGirl

This is the only cute one I currently have.


----------



## mariac1966

do these count as cute?


----------



## Paminabox

As a first post ever, why not? 

View attachment Photo 5.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Paminabox said:


> As a first post ever, why not?



very mysterious yet attractive debut


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Paminabox said:


> As a first post ever, why not?



Nice picture...and where were you -- re: pictures behind you?


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> This one is on the main board but I thought I would put it in BHM/FFA land as well.
> 
> 
> Me, at work...rockin' the headphones.



Great pic Tina!


----------



## mrfantasy90

:smitten: wow soooo many beautiful women in here!!:wubu: WHat a wonderful time to be a BHM!:eat1:

Isnt the internet a wonderful thing for making us able to find each other like this. I mean 30 years ago would the average girl come out and say "I like fatty boys"? Now theres places like this where us tubby boys can find true love...its just awesome!!

Keep the cute pics rollin in ladies!! You are awesome!!


----------



## Paminabox

AZ_Wolf said:


> Nice picture...and where were you -- re: pictures behind you?



aw, thanks. 
it was taken in my old apartment, the pictures were just a fast medium study we hung to take up some wall room.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Paminabox said:


> As a first post ever, why not?



Dorky-hot


----------



## CuriousKitten

Okay fine.. tah dah.. my first face photo on Dims. *runs for the hills* 

View attachment goodpictureofme.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> You know girls with glasses are hottttt


 

That's a compliment, right?


----------



## mariac1966

Surlysomething said:


>



Your hair is beautiful !


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> That's a compliment, right?



Of course it is


----------



## Olga_NYC

That1BigGirl said:


> This is the only cute one I currently have.




Love the hair! 

I always wanted platinum blond but I don't dye mine cause it's just too much trouble. I'm Native American (well, on my dad's side) and my hair is so black I would need to dye it every 5 days LULZ


----------



## Olga_NYC

Not sure if this pic is "appropriate", but I took it a couple summers ago so lulz  

View attachment mar.jpg


----------



## Kazak

That1BigGirl said:


> This is the only cute one I currently have.


WoW! I think I'm in love. 
Ok I don't know you, soooo I can't be in love, 
but I DEFINITELY have a major case of lust going here.


----------



## ThatIsThat

You said "cute" pic so....
me singing to myself in some old ruins in Glastonbury, UK

and at Disney World:

(in defense of the Abercrombie, I didn't want to parade around in my normal indie/fashion attire so I wouldn't scare the little kiddies )
oh! and me trying to look dumb before going to the opera:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

View attachment ABCD0001 (5).JPG

View attachment buttons.jpg

Fat girl with chocolate, come and play boys  hehe

View attachment DSC00609smaller.jpg

This one is on the other boards but its recent and I like it hehe


----------



## RentonBob

Olga_NYC said:


> Not sure if this pic is "appropriate", but I took it a couple summers ago so lulz



Love the pic! You're gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## Love.Metal

well I don't know if these are "cute"... I don't do "cute" well.

but they are rather funny. Two of them are just me chillin' on my bed with friends [who think it's funny to take dorky pics of me], and the other is me and my kitty ^-^

<3 

View attachment sarahbeth and phantom.jpg


View attachment too cool 4 u.jpg


----------



## bexy

CuriousKitten said:


> Okay fine.. tah dah.. my first face photo on Dims. *runs for the hills*



so lovely!!!



Love.Metal said:


> well I don't know if these are "cute"... I don't do "cute" well.
> 
> but they are rather funny. Two of them are just me chillin' on my bed with friends [who think it's funny to take dorky pics of me], and the other is me and my kitty ^-^
> 
> <3


 tell me thats not your kitten!! as in phantom of the opera kitten?!?! HOW HE'S GROWN!! youre cute too lol!


----------



## burning_sky

Not sure how cute, but this is me still wearing a bathrobe at 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

CherchezLaFemme said:


> You said "cute" pic so....
> me singing to myself in some old ruins in Glastonbury, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in defense of the Abercrombie, I didn't want to parade around in my normal indie/fashion attire so I wouldn't scare the little kiddies )
> oh! and me trying to look dumb before going to the opera:



Wow, I'm so jealous that you're living in the UK.

Also, great pics. You are simply stunning.


----------



## RentonBob

Love.Metal said:


> well I don't know if these are "cute"... I don't do "cute" well.
> 
> but they are rather funny. Two of them are just me chillin' on my bed with friends [who think it's funny to take dorky pics of me], and the other is me and my kitty ^-^
> 
> <3



YAY! Representin the Great Northwest! Love the pics!


----------



## Tad

burning_sky said:


> Not sure how cute, but this is me still wearing a bathrobe at 2 in the afternoon.



I wonder if anyone would have noticed it was a bath robe if you hadn't told us? I had to look pretty closely to see the fuzzies! 

However, bathrobes at 2pm = cute 

also the pic = even cuter than that 

Now you just need to get some guy in Ottawa to give up mountain biking in Gatineau Park and work on fulfilling your BHM requirements


----------



## burning_sky

edx said:


> INow you just need to get some guy in Ottawa to give up mountain biking in Gatineau Park and work on fulfilling your BHM requirements




Don't I wish! And thank you for the comment.


----------



## Smite

Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## That1BigGirl

Kazak said:


> WoW! I think I'm in love.
> Ok I don't know you, soooo I can't be in love,
> but I DEFINITELY have a major case of lust going here.



:blush:

(To be honest, I'm at a loss for words)


----------



## Jackoblangada

Love.Metal said:


> well I don't know if these are "cute"... I don't do "cute" well.
> 
> but they are rather funny. Two of them are just me chillin' on my bed with friends [who think it's funny to take dorky pics of me], and the other is me and my kitty ^-^
> 
> <3



Don't sell yourself short, you are, as always gorgeous


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Paminabox said:


> aw, thanks.
> it was taken in my old apartment, the pictures were just a fast medium study we hung to take up some wall room.



It was just vaguely iconic in style and it was in Russian, though the photo reversed the words. I can make out the months below but not the words above. Very interesting wall coverings, as it were.


----------



## IszyStone

Here's somemore for yah!!!
That weird face was protesting my mother taking my picture on our Mother Daughter Trip to Washington and British Columbia. In one I fell asleep on a boat. 

View attachment n763058572_1159748_24[1].jpg


View attachment DSC00253.JPG


View attachment DSC00290.JPG


View attachment DSC00265.JPG


----------



## Canonista

Right click. Save.

I'll be back in a few minutes....

(BTW: She's even cuter in person!)


----------



## creamygoodness

[/QUOTE]

Good grief! :smitten: There's really nothing left to be said when you're that beautiful. This thread is like window-shopping at Harrods.:wubu:


----------



## Kazak

Jackoblangada said:


> Don't sell yourself short, you are, as always gorgeous


I 2nd... 3rd 4th 5th & 6th that!! and I would also like to add the adj. Stunning to that, because thats what you are, Stunningly Gorgeous!
oh yeah and sexy, hot, beautiful and all the rest of those kinds of adj.


----------



## rabbitislove

Okay, I'll bite.

God I miss my armpit hair  

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Smite

You'd be a dead ringer for Meadow Soprano.

Very nice, rabbit!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

rabbitislove said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> God I miss my armpit hair


Ok, not to sound rude at all, and please forgive me if it comes across that way, but why do you miss your armpit hair???


----------



## Aikiman

to all you ladies that posted your freaking hot, and sexy women woof,woof,woof 
owwwwwwwww:smitten:


----------



## xm41

rabbitislove said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> God I miss my armpit hair



Why would you miss it? Armpit hair on a woman is not attractive. Otherwise you are hot. :wubu::eat2::smitten:

Ron
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## charlieversion2

I know several girls who liked armpit hair. I think it had something to do with being with one with nature.

plus I know it's cold in Michigan


----------



## Surlysomething

+ it's easier on sensitive skin


(I shave mine, but not everyday or I get all hurted)


----------



## Olga_NYC

Hehe yeah body hair is something that I can do without. I hate the fact that I have some hair on my forearms, it's rather thin but still bothers me. Funny is that my DAD has no hair in his forearms because he's Native American but I do lulz :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove

Not rude at all, Miss Blue Eyes. And to be polite XM41, it varies on who finds it attractive or not. My boyfriend finds it very sexy, while in my group of friends and past boyfriends its up for debate.

However, I miss them because I moved back home and my sister and mom make such a big deal that I shave to avoid the hassle. Plus I go through phases where I don't shave and phases where I do.

The way I see it, its natural. If it wasn't meant to be there - natural selection/God/Buddah/Spagetti Monster would've taken it right off


----------



## Kazak

rabbitislove said:


> The way I see it, its natural. If it wasn't meant to be there - natural selection/God/Buddah/Spagetti Monster would've taken it right off


hehe pasketi yeti... anyway... rabbits got fur its natural. go outside pick up a rabbit and youll find fur Everywhere, even under their little arms.


----------



## velia

I'm squelching my picture-posting virginity here, and its scary!  The first is just the most recent picture taken of me (last week or so), and the second, I'm a bit sunburned... but I have a kitty--lookit the kitty!  

View attachment meeere.jpg


View attachment mesithre.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74

velia said:


> I'm squelching my picture-posting virginity here, and its scary!  The first is just the most recent picture taken of me (last week or so), and the second, I'm a bit sunburned... but I have a kitty--lookit the kitty!




You are cute as a button!


----------



## velia

NancyGirl74 said:


> You are cute as a button!



:blush: Thank you very much!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

nothin to be scared of velia, you're a very cute girl


----------



## Specter

Olga_NYC said:


> Not sure if this pic is "appropriate", but I took it a couple summers ago so lulz



Your damn right its appropriate! Damn girl, your a dime piece.:smitten:

I want more.


----------



## Canonista

rabbitislove said:


> Not rude at all, Miss Blue Eyes. And to be polite XM41, it varies on who finds it attractive or not. My boyfriend finds it very sexy, while in my group of friends and past boyfriends its up for debate.
> 
> However, I miss them because I moved back home and my sister and mom make such a big deal that I shave to avoid the hassle. Plus I go through phases where I don't shave and phases where I do.
> 
> The way I see it, its natural. If it wasn't meant to be there - natural selection/God/Buddah/Spagetti Monster would've taken it right off



I think Mother Nature got it wrong. Women shouldn't have hair anywhere below the neck! 

(Well... At least that's how I like em'...)

You're really pretty. Ever think about getting in front of a pro photog's lens?


----------



## california_august

Love.Metal said:


> well I don't know if these are "cute"... I don't do "cute" well.
> 
> but they are rather funny. Two of them are just me chillin' on my bed with friends [who think it's funny to take dorky pics of me], and the other is me and my kitty ^-^
> 
> <3



You look like someone I've met before. You don't live near Santa Barbara, California do you?


----------



## velia

WhiteHotRazor said:


> nothin to be scared of velia, you're a very cute girl



You're most kind. Thank you!


----------



## velia

rabbitislove said:


> Plus I go through phases where I don't shave and phases where I do.
> 
> The way I see it, its natural. If it wasn't meant to be there - natural selection/God/Buddah/Spagetti Monster would've taken it right off



Completely agreed. I'm actually shocked at how many guys on here seem to care about shaving, but maybe that's because I'm from the great Pacific Northwest...

In any case, Rabbit, you look gorgeous, armpit hair or no.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

rabbitislove said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> God I miss my armpit hair



Rabbit, you are seriously so beautiful.


----------



## Tooz

Canonista said:


> I think Mother Nature got it wrong. Women shouldn't have hair anywhere below the neck!
> 
> (Well... At least that's how I like em'...)
> 
> You're really pretty. Ever think about getting in front of a pro photog's lens?



Would YOU shave everything below the neck? No? Well, then, it miiiight just be a little unfair to expect a woman to do so.

If you would and do, well fine, but otherwise,


----------



## Canonista

Tooz said:


> Would YOU shave everything below the neck? No? Well, then, it miiiight just be a little unfair to expect a woman to do so.
> 
> If you would and do, well fine, but otherwise,



Men and women are different. You can't judge men by the same standards as women. Masculine men don't wear makeup either.

Body hair is a masculine feature. Hair on men = good. Hair on women = bad.

Guys who shave their entire bodies below the neck tend to prefer other guys. I've shaved my pubic area before, and would consider doing it again if I had a girlfriend who liked it, but I don't know ANY woman who likes totally hairless men. It's generally regarded as too unmasculine.


----------



## kojack

[/QUOTE]

Doll, you are AMAZING. Those are some killer eyes... wow. Be a blessing to find a gal like you, expecially after checking out some of your posts.


----------



## Tad

velia said:


> I'm squelching my picture-posting virginity here, and its scary!  The first is just the most recent picture taken of me (last week or so), and the second, I'm a bit sunburned... but I have a kitty--lookit the kitty!



In that second pic, I don't know who is cuter. So basically Im saying you are competing with kittie cuteness, which is about as good as it gets


----------



## prickly

Canonista said:


> Men and women are different. You can't judge men by the same standards as women. Masculine men don't wear makeup either.
> 
> Body hair is a masculine feature. Hair on men = good. Hair on women = bad.
> 
> Guys who shave their entire bodies below the neck tend to prefer other guys. I've shaved my pubic area before, and would consider doing it again if I had a girlfriend who liked it, but I don't know ANY woman who likes totally hairless men. It's generally regarded as too unmasculine.



.....how terribly reasonable of you  i suppose you think women should never have got the vote either as it's too masculine. *pfft


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Canonista said:


> Men and women are different. You can't judge men by the same standards as women. Masculine men don't wear makeup either.
> 
> Body hair is a masculine feature. Hair on men = good. Hair on women = bad.
> 
> Guys who shave their entire bodies below the neck tend to prefer other guys. I've shaved my pubic area before, and would consider doing it again if I had a girlfriend who liked it, but I don't know ANY woman who likes totally hairless men. It's generally regarded as too unmasculine.


LMAO! Ummmmm yeh love you keep believing that! Male grooming is on the rise...and its not immasculine to take pride in your appearance! Shaving, moisturising, man I even know some very menly men who like to wear eyeliner on the odd ocassion (its trendy now you know!) Hair on women is a personal choice...some men love hair on their women in certain places, women love hair on themselves in certain places and others dont, its just all down to personal preference. I wasnt judging Rabbit when I asked why, just merely wanted to know why......


----------



## velia

edx said:


> In that second pic, I don't know who is cuter. So basically Im saying you are competing with kittie cuteness, which is about as good as it gets



Thank you, Ed! :blush: Sithy thanks you, too.


----------



## velia

Canonista said:


> Body hair is a masculine feature. Hair on men = good. Hair on women = bad.
> 
> Guys who shave their entire bodies below the neck tend to prefer other guys.



Wow. Mass generalization must be working for you. Just don't be terribly surprised if not many agree.


----------



## Smite

Man, im so gay.


Or atleast according to Canonista.

Fabulous. 

:/

Actually, I perfer not to look like i'm from the 70's with protruding chest hair and a pube forest.


----------



## Surlysomething

Smite said:


> Man, im so gay.
> 
> 
> Or atleast according to Canonista.
> 
> Fabulous.
> 
> :/
> 
> Actually, I perfer not to look like i'm from the 70's with protruding chest hair and a pube forest.


 

So you prefer to look like a pre-pubescent child? Haha.


----------



## mossystate

Some say that men should never be even plump...that it is feminine....some say that...not me...I flirted quite heavily with a meaty man, today........tallish..cute...green eyes...smile that made me wanna use him as a trampoline....

....but...yeah...Canon...some would say you are not at all masculine.....isn't that...wacky?..sheesh....some people! Weird how I did not go to the store for my hair...it just showed up one day...like...naturally....anybody else have this happen?...psst....cannot compare hair with eyeliner...oy.

Rabbit...I am going to rep your hair. I find I was taken aback, only because we rarely see it, roaming freely in public......^5


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> So you prefer to look like a pre-pubescent child? Haha.


*
tried to rep you (((SURLY))) but needed to spread some around first....but right on.....i don't get that guys shaving their bodies and ya ....it's kinda gay to me..men are masculine and should HAVE HAIR...JUst *MY* 2 cents..each to their own though *


----------



## Smite

Surlysomething said:


> So you prefer to look like a pre-pubescent child? Haha.



Matches my girly voice


----------



## velia

Smite said:


> Matches my girly voice



(((Smite))) Don't feel bad. I promise, there are plenty of women (myself included) who aren't interested in and are maybe even a bit freaked out by a chest hair/pube forest.

I'd also like to point out that not all men are "meant" to be hairy. Many men just don't grow all that much hair, and I certainly don't view them as looking like pre-pubescent boys.

To each their own, indeed.


----------



## Surlysomething

Smite said:


> Matches my girly voice


 

To each his own.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *tried to rep you (((SURLY))) but needed to spread some around first....but right on.....i don't get that guys shaving their bodies and ya ....it's kinda gay to me..men are masculine and should HAVE HAIR...JUst *MY* 2 cents..each to their own though *


 

I think it's because we didn't grow up with all the reality/fake tv and masses and masses of porn at our fingertips screaming at us that being even a bit 'natural' is wrong. Shave this! Wax that! You should look 'perfect' at all times.

It tires me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Smite said:


> Man, im so gay.
> 
> 
> Or atleast according to Canonista.
> 
> Fabulous.
> 
> :/
> 
> Actually, I perfer not to look like i'm from the 70's with protruding chest hair and a pube forest.









I feel bad though, cause I'm not a lady, so here is a picture of one. or you know, half one one, like a chick version of Lieutenant Dan


(0)Y(o)


you don't know how often I get mistaken for Burt Reynolds.

DAMN YOU SELF FOR BEING STUCK IN THE 70s!!!! *shakes manly fist*


----------



## Tooz

Canonista said:


> Men and women are different. You can't judge men by the same standards as women. Masculine men don't wear makeup either.
> 
> Body hair is a masculine feature. Hair on men = good. Hair on women = bad.
> 
> Guys who shave their entire bodies below the neck tend to prefer other guys. I've shaved my pubic area before, and would consider doing it again if I had a girlfriend who liked it, but I don't know ANY woman who likes totally hairless men. It's generally regarded as too unmasculine.



Actually, there are plenty of women who prefer hairless, or almost hairless men. I know many males who shave their chest, arms, and everything else in order to be more appealing to women. Come on, what do you think "metrosexual" is?

Your simplistic breakdown of who should have hair and who should not is childish at best. Hair on women is not so disgusting everywhere in this world. To state that "body hair is masculine" is a blanket statement. You just called a ton of women manly and a ton of men little girlies. Real good.

Who's talking about makeup? I wasn't. It's totally unreasonable to expect a woman to spend hours in the bathroom shaving her arms, armpits, legs, labia, sometimes even feet and back for your pleasure when all you do is trim a couple of wiries and shave your beard. I'm stating the obvious, but you are not a woman so you really don't know how much of a pain in the ass it is to shave EVERYTHING. Hell, no, even if it was just the cooter. That is HARD to do. It's not even about body hair on a man really, it's the principal of equality-- if she has to work her ass off, you should give it a go as well to see what effort it takes and what you are wanting your mate to go through just so you can have a nubile-looking, hairless girlfriend.


----------



## ThatIsThat

Though perhaps I'm horribly mistaken, a large point of this board is that people are entitled to their preferences, whether they are in the majority or minority. Some people like hairy men, some like hairless, and the same for women. My preference individually is to be entirely shaved, as I personally prefer the feel and feel "cleaner," but if a woman feels "unnatural" shaving, then she is more than entitled to her individual preference. When it comes to sexual cohesion, then, it is up to the couple to decide how the preferences should be met, if at all. It's all about compromise, just as most things in relationships  But I would think after being on this board for awhile, people would learn not to make generalizations or judgments about preferences.


----------



## Tooz

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Though perhaps I'm horribly mistaken, a large point of this board is that people are entitled to their preferences, whether they are in the majority or minority. Some people like hairy men, some like hairless, and the same for women. My preference individually is to be entirely shaved, as I personally prefer the feel and feel "cleaner," but if a woman feels "unnatural" shaving, then she is more than entitled to her individual preference. When it comes to sexual cohesion, then, it is up to the couple to decide how the preferences should be met, if at all. It's all about compromise, just as most things in relationships  But I would think after being on this board for awhile, people would learn not to make generalizations or judgments about preferences.



I would also think people would learn that such a statement as "hair on men = good, hair on women = bad" is generally not a good one.

Or, is that what you were talking about? It's early, I have no idea. -_-


----------



## ThatIsThat

Tooz said:


> I would also think people would learn that such a statement as "hair on men = good, hair on women = bad" is generally not a good one.
> 
> Or, is that what you were talking about? It's early, I have no idea. -_-


 Haha, it's mid-afternoon here in the UK 

I was talking more in general about any sort of hair-based generalizations that have been in this thread. But yes, I would agree that it is not a good statement, because, as I said, there's a whole variety of preferences out there and you shouldn't judge or make generalizations about them.


----------



## Tooz

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Haha, it's mid-afternoon here in the UK
> 
> I was talking more in general about any sort of hair-based generalizations that have been in this thread. But yes, I would agree that it is not a good statement, because, as I said, there's a whole variety of preferences out there and you shouldn't judge or make generalizations about them.



I got up at 8 here and I didn't go to bed until 3, so I'm all kinds of out of it.


----------



## ThatIsThat

Tooz said:


> I got up at 8 here and I didn't go to bed until 3, so I'm all kinds of out of it.


Icky!! I had that sort of experience for the first week here, because I normally stay up till about 2-3 and wake up at about 10, but the sun would start to rise around 3:30 and be fully bright at seven so I was all out of whack >.<


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I haven't posted in a while, cuz I'm a party pooper. 











And if ya want cute: I'm getting face-attacked by some sort of a cute fur-covered creature in these.


----------



## ThatIsThat

:eat2: too bad I'm not a BHM because you are incredibly sexy, MaryElizabethAntoinette. Love the fuck-me shoes in the first pic!


----------



## baron20

Very nice pic Rabbit! I have always prefered the natural look on women. Very nice!


----------



## Love.Metal

*giggles* awww... xP

Mary's so effin' pretty!

Too bad we aren't *identical *other-side-of-the-country twins. Blah.



<3


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

CherchezLaFemme said:


> :eat2: too bad I'm not a BHM because you are incredibly sexy, MaryElizabethAntoinette. Love the fuck-me shoes in the first pic!



*giggles* Thank you!

Yeah those shoes... I effin' love. But I'm sure you can imagine what a pain-in-the-ass it is to walk around in them... sometimes I don't know why I do it.

But I mean, come on... if the shoes match the outfit... I just gotta wear 'em. Haha.


----------



## ThatIsThat

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *giggles* Thank you!
> 
> Yeah those shoes... I effin' love. But I'm sure you can imagine what a pain-in-the-ass it is to walk around in them... sometimes I don't know why I do it.
> 
> But I mean, come on... if the shoes match the outfit... I just gotta wear 'em. Haha.


Oh yea, I used to have a pair of 6-inchers. Looked fantastic but killer (in the bad way) to walk in. But I definitely agree: You just gotta wear 'em if you look that fierce!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Love.Metal said:


> *giggles* awww... xP
> 
> Mary's so effin' pretty!
> 
> Too bad we aren't *identical *other-side-of-the-country twins. Blah.
> 
> 
> 
> <3



*giggles and blushes* I dunno missus... I think we are. xP


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I haven't posted in a while, cuz I'm a party pooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if ya want cute: I'm getting face-attacked by some sort of a cute fur-covered creature in these.



BRB... need a drool napkin


----------



## mariac1966

velia said:


> I'd also like to point out that not all men are "meant" to be hairy. Many men just don't grow all that much hair, and I certainly don't view them as looking like pre-pubescent boys.
> 
> To each their own, indeed.



Men of Native American heritage are not hairy at all. Usually the only place they have hair is on top of their head.


----------



## Surlysomething

velia said:


> I'd also like to point out that not all men are "meant" to be hairy. Many men just don't grow all that much hair, and I certainly don't view them as looking like pre-pubescent boys.
> 
> To each their own, indeed.


 
It's the men that intentionally shave all their hair off that we were mainly talking about here. But it's a preference like anything else, I just find it unfortunate that the pro-shavers _fear _a more natural look. AND talk about women that don't shave as not being respectful and not as 'clean'. That's a joke.


----------



## Surlysomething

CherchezLaFemme said:


> as I personally prefer the feel and feel "cleaner,"


 

cleaner?

That doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## Olga_NYC

mariac1966 said:


> Men of Native American heritage are not hairy at all. Usually the only place they have hair is on top of their head.



Yeah that's what I was saying. I have more body hair than my [Native American] DAD! :doh: 

Especially in the forearms LMFAO

I wax it during the summer and stuff cause it's just not that attractive, at least in my opinion. 

I think Asians also have no body hair. I don't think it's neither good or bad. But maybe for women it's preferable cause you don't have to shave/wax as much.


----------



## mariac1966

Certain medical conditions also make have more body hair than they normally would have, also. PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome), for example, often causes more hair on the forearms, legs, and face.


----------



## maddie minx

....................................................................


----------



## maddie minx

me at home chillin


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

hot pics maddie!


----------



## maddie minx

thanks i try


----------



## Machinae

Awesome pictures. Great site.


----------



## mariac1966

I know I posted this picture on another site today.. but I figured it can't hurt to post it here too!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

maddie minx said:


> me at home chillin



ooooooooooooooooo a manson fan  hello


----------



## goofy girl

What great pictures everyone!!



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *giggles* Thank you!
> 
> Yeah those shoes... I effin' love. But I'm sure you can imagine what a pain-in-the-ass it is to walk around in them... sometimes I don't know why I do it.
> 
> But I mean, come on... if the shoes match the outfit... I just gotta wear 'em. Haha.



Those shoes are INCREDIBLE! But those are the kind that you don't need to do any walking in..they are meant to be worn lying down 

As far as who has hair where...who gives a crap?? I usually don't shave simply because I have a tiny stall shower which makes it inconvenient (jump in get wet, jump out shave a patch of leg, jump in get wet again, jump out shave another patch..you get the idea). I generally only shave my underarms when I have to go someplace formal and I'm wearing a sleeveless - come to think of it, not even sure if I shaved them for my wedding. I KNOW I didn't shave my legs. My husband doesn't care one way or the other and neither do I. *shrugs*


----------



## CherryRVA

Well, I guess I'll add to the thread too....

Moi






Have gained about 15 lbs back since this picture, but meh, what can ya do? 

Also, I am gonna have to get new glasses soon as my old ones went MIA. I want a pair like Maddie's! Friggin hot girl...


----------



## charlieversion2

goofy girl said:


> Those shoes are INCREDIBLE! But those are the kind that you don't need to do any walking in..they are meant to be worn lying down



But she does walk in them and go to work no less!

tho I will admit that they do make you look spectacular :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl

ChrisVersion2 said:


> But she does walk in them and go to work no less!
> 
> tho I will admit that they do make you look spectacular :wubu:



Brave and talented lady you got there! I'd be either on my face or on my ass with a broken ankle about two steps after I started walking!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I feel bad though, cause I'm not a lady, so here is a picture of one. or you know, half one one, like a chick version of Lieutenant Dan
> 
> 
> (0)Y(o)
> 
> 
> you don't know how often I get mistaken for Burt Reynolds.
> 
> DAMN YOU SELF FOR BEING STUCK IN THE 70s!!!! *shakes manly fist*




You're definitely not a lady but you sure do fit the cute part :batting:  




Nice pics everyone


----------



## fatboy1004

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> And if ya want cute: I'm getting face-attacked by some sort of a cute fur-covered creature in these.




Your dog is so farkin' cute!

I love a dog.


----------



## fatboy1004

velia said:


> I'm squelching my picture-posting virginity here, and its scary!  The first is just the most recent picture taken of me (last week or so), and the second, I'm a bit sunburned... but I have a kitty--lookit the kitty!



Really cute!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I completely missed the dog haha


----------



## tubatu

Love the photos ladies, now where's that tissue! lol:smitten:


----------



## ThatIsThat

From my shopping excursion at TopShop on Oxford Street Friday:


----------



## RentonBob

CherchezLaFemme said:


> From my shopping excursion at TopShop on Oxford Street Friday:



Awesome pic! You look great!


----------



## ThatIsThat

Haha here's another one where I look completely ridiculous/adorable :blush::


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I posted these in another forum but figured I'd throw 'em in here on the off chance they might qualify ... 

View attachment swim3.JPG


View attachment swim2.JPG


----------



## CleverBomb

Absolutely wonderful photos!
You look great!

-Rusty


----------



## Saxphon

Flyin Lilac said:


> I posted these in another forum but figured I'd throw 'em in here on the off chance they might qualify ...



WOW, Lilac! Extremely cute pics.

Beautiful smile. Cute arms. Definitely cuddling material. Thanks for posting your photos.


----------



## Love.Metal

had this taken on Sunday, I went down to the boardwalk here in Oly.

It's not "cute", but I like it :]



<3 

View attachment xSarahBethx.jpg


----------



## hot'n fluffy

WOW!, Hot with a capital F!!
Thank you for posting.


----------



## hot'n fluffy

If you ever decide to visit this side of the pond hit me up, I would love to show you Texas!!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

Man, I could drown in those eyes!


----------



## goofy girl

Love.Metal said:


> had this taken on Sunday, I went down to the boardwalk here in Oly.
> 
> It's not "cute", but I like it :]
> 
> 
> 
> <3



I think any time there is a girl surrounded by black-eyed susan's it can be called cute.  

it's a great pic!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

Freackles are very, very cute!
Ty for posting




velia said:


> I'm squelching my picture-posting virginity here, and its scary!  The first is just the most recent picture taken of me (last week or so), and the second, I'm a bit sunburned... but I have a kitty--lookit the kitty!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

CherchezLaFemme said:


> :eat2: too bad I'm not a BHM because you are incredibly sexy, MaryElizabethAntoinette. Love the fuck-me shoes in the first pic!




CherchezLaFemme and MaryElizabethAntoinette...

Sorry to be making the mental pic thing, MaryElizabethAntoinette's significant other, but you are one very fortunate dude.:bow:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Saxphon said:


> WOW, Lilac! Extremely cute pics.
> 
> Beautiful smile. Cute arms. Definitely cuddling material. Thanks for posting your photos.



Thank you kindly  Now if I can get a guy who's actually within cuddling distance to _agree _with you, I'll be in business!


----------



## piper85

The person standing next to me is my boyfriend (he doesn't like pics of himself posted online) 

What does everyone think?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> had this taken on Sunday, I went down to the boardwalk here in Oly.
> 
> It's not "cute", but I like it :]
> 
> 
> 
> <3



Wow. You are really gorgeous.


----------



## Surlysomething

piper85 said:


> The person standing next to me is my boyfriend (he doesn't like pics of himself posted online)
> 
> What does everyone think?





Very cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

piper85 said:


> The person standing next to me is my boyfriend (he doesn't like pics of himself posted online)
> 
> What does everyone think?



Those dimples will get my "Cute Vote" every time!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Great Pics ladies,You're all a bunch of cuties


----------



## piper85

Thanks!  There's some pretty intense cuteness in this thread so I'm glad my pic qualified as cute too! :happy:


----------



## Tad

piper85 said:


> Thanks!  There's some pretty intense cuteness in this thread so I'm glad my pic qualified as cute too! :happy:



Piper, welcome to Dimensions! And you surely are cute....I'm sure I'd get full agreement from Mr. mostly cropped, whose hands looked like they had no intention of leaving your curves 

I hope we'll hear more from you and about you soon!

-Ed


----------



## cute_obese_girl

edx said:


> Piper, welcome to Dimensions! And you surely are cute....I'm sure I'd get full agreement from Mr. mostly cropped, whose hands looked like they had no intention of leaving your curves
> 
> I hope we'll hear more from you and about you soon!
> 
> -Ed



Mr. mostly cropped! LOL, you crack me up Ed


----------



## piper85

edx said:


> Piper, welcome to Dimensions! And you surely are cute....I'm sure I'd get full agreement from Mr. mostly cropped, whose hands looked like they had no intention of leaving your curves
> 
> I hope we'll hear more from you and about you soon!
> 
> -Ed



Mr. Mostly Cropped made me laugh too  Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

All you ladies are simply beautiful. We should put out a calendar lol.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Cute, pictures, and me do not get along very well. At all. But I shall post a picture nonetheless because I am crazy. =)


----------



## kitty_cat_fa

Hey I wanta post cute pics too 

View attachment Naked!!!! 021.jpg


View attachment Naked!!!! 025.jpg


View attachment Naked!!!! 055.jpg


----------



## mariac1966

Here are some pictures that I took this morning


----------



## mariac1966

kitty_cat_fa said:


> Hey I wanta post cute pics too



Your pictures are adorable!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Cute, pictures, and me do not get along very well. At all. But I shall post a picture nonetheless because I am crazy. =)



Ahhhhhh it's so nice to see the Cookie Faerie back


----------



## california_august

kitty_cat_fa said:


> Hey I wanta post cute pics too



Definitely Cute!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kitty_cat_fa said:


> Hey I wanta post cute pics too



I am speechless. You are beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## Jackoblangada

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Cute, pictures, and me do not get along very well. At all. But I shall post a picture nonetheless because I am crazy. =)



This picture shoots beyond cute to down right adorable!


----------



## Tad

Jackoblangada said:


> This picture shoots beyond cute to down right adorable!



Agreed....it has so much life and sense of cookiefairie. Makes it far more adorable than something more posed, IMO.

Also "The Cookie Fairie" is about the best user name ever


----------



## Saxphon

kitty_cat_fa said:


> Hey I wanta post cute pics too




Wow! I think the term "cute" for your pics is an understatement! You look incredible. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## alison.victoria

Geez, I should have seen this earlier. Now my pictures aren't even going to come close to measuring up to the gorgeousness of everyone else's! Lol.





Normal no makeup... LOL.





Dressed up for once.


----------



## Wagimawr

alison.victoria said:


> Geez, I should have seen this earlier. Now my pictures aren't even going to come close to measuring up to the gorgeousness of everyone else's! Lol.


Lies and slander. Watch, I'll prove it.


alison.victoria said:


> Normal no makeup... LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up for once.


See? Gorgeous.


----------



## california_august

Wagimawr said:


> Lies and slander. Watch, I'll prove it.
> See? Gorgeous.




I second that!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Here are a few of me.


----------



## Wagimawr

always nice to see  very beautiful!


----------



## snakebite

i'll bite

Here are some random recent pictures 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

snakebite said:


> i'll bite
> 
> Here are some random recent pictures



Cute pics snakebite. Welcome to the boards


----------



## Ninja Glutton

chunkeymonkey said:


> Here are a few of me.



Oh. My. God.... I'm in love :smitten:


----------



## kayrae

I am the brown one on the left.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

snakebite said:


> i'll bite
> 
> Here are some random recent pictures



Sometimes "Bite me" may not be such a bad thing to hear.


----------



## Surlysomething

kayrae said:


> I am the brown one on the left.





cool picture


----------



## hot'n fluffy

snakebite said:


> i'll bite
> 
> Here are some random recent pictures



Ty for posting them, you mos def belong in this thread!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Cute, pictures, and me do not get along very well. At all. But I shall post a picture nonetheless because I am crazy. =)



MMM, Cookies!
MMMMMMMM Crazy Cookies!!!

Crazy is the new sexy!!!


----------



## Tad

alison.victoria said:


> Geez, I should have seen this earlier. Now my pictures aren't even going to come close to measuring up to the gorgeousness of everyone else's! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal no makeup... LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up for once.



I'm pretty sure the only thing standing in the way of you having hordes of guys slavering in anticipation of your next picture is your expectation otherwise. I think you are probably really cute, but in almost all of your pictures that I've seen you are pulling a face, or looking really unimpressed. At a guess you aren't comfortable with your looks, and are trying to communicate "Hey, I know I'm not so hot, so don't think that I am just because I'm this picture, OK?" Just a guess, but it is the impression I'm getting.

But like I said, I see nothing in those pics that says you are anything other than gorgeous, cute, and adorable, other than the attitude. I think the day that you are ready to smile at the camera and welcome your picture being taken......watch out world!

All just IMO. Sorry if I said too much.


----------



## alison.victoria

edx said:


> I'm pretty sure the only thing standing in the way of you having hordes of guys slavering in anticipation of your next picture is your expectation otherwise. I think you are probably really cute, but in almost all of your pictures that I've seen you are pulling a face, or looking really unimpressed. At a guess you aren't comfortable with your looks, and are trying to communicate "Hey, I know I'm not so hot, so don't think that I am just because I'm this picture, OK?" Just a guess, but it is the impression I'm getting.
> 
> But like I said, I see nothing in those pics that says you are anything other than gorgeous, cute, and adorable, other than the attitude. I think the day that you are ready to smile at the camera and welcome your picture being taken......watch out world!
> 
> All just IMO. Sorry if I said too much.



Problem is, whenever anyone else takes a pic of me, I usually have a massive double chin or otherwise look completely dorky. LOL. But you're spot-on and I can completely admit that. At least I've come that far! I haven't had much of a reason to think that I'm any of the things you've said above, and that's part of the reason why I'm here. 

For example, totally dorky pic... I'm not a fan of it at all.


----------



## mariac1966

alison.victoria said:


> Problem is, whenever anyone else takes a pic of me, I usually have a massive double chin or otherwise look completely dorky. LOL. But you're spot-on and I can completely admit that. At least I've come that far! I haven't had much of a reason to think that I'm any of the things you've said above, and that's part of the reason why I'm here.
> 
> For example, totally dorky pic... I'm not a fan of it at all.



That is the best picture of you that I have seen!! You have such a gorgeous smile that lights up your whole face.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Bountiful1966 said:


> Dont know if i am cute enough but i like this pic of me.


 
The second one is cute and the others are merely gorgeous!


----------



## Buffetbelly

mariac1966 said:


> do these count as cute?


 
Sorry, no. They're only sexy!!


----------



## Tad

mariac1966 said:


> That is the best picture of you that I have seen!! You have such a gorgeous smile that lights up your whole face.



Pretty much exactly what I was going to say! That picture shows somebody who looks like it would be fun to hang around with 

And Alison, have you looked at the double chin love thread on the weight board? A lot of guys do like 'em....although honestly you don't even have all that much of one (again, go look at that double chin thread to see how little you have in comparison with others). But you will read in there that you are not alone in not liking having one, a lot of people find that one of the hardest things about their body to accept.

But yah, back to the first point--out of all the pics of you I've seen, I like this 'dorky' one best!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

easily my favorite thread in BHM/FFA section keep the great pics coming Ladies

I don't even see what is debatable about alison.victoria's pics they're all cute in their own ways...keep postin girly


----------



## Buffetbelly

Lot of beautiful young FFA's coming up --too late for this old man but it looks like ther's hope for my husky teenage son, who is a TA (thin admirer).


----------



## lily352

Here are 2 unexciting pix of me. Ha.

~lily~ 

View attachment 25.jpg


View attachment ew.jpg


----------



## Specter

CuriousKitten said:


> Okay fine.. tah dah.. my first face photo on Dims. *runs for the hills*



Otaku?:happy:


----------



## Specter

snakebite said:


> i'll bite
> 
> Here are some random recent pictures



Yer a little cutie pie aint cha!


----------



## mariac1966

Buffetbelly said:


> Lot of beautiful young FFA's coming up --too late for this old man but it looks like ther's hope for my husky teenage son, who is a TA (thin admirer).



There is a wide range of ages amongst all these lovely women!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

"Must spread some reputation around before giving it to Missaf again"


Love that picture! You both look so happy


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Because people were so nice... I will share the cutness that is...

Daniel Bear.


----------



## Jackoblangada

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Because people were so nice... I will share the cutness that is...
> 
> Daniel Bear.



While Daniel Bear is remarkably cute, it is even the slightest glimpse of Cookie that makes me smile.

:happy:


----------



## alison.victoria

I dunno if this is cute, but whatever... LOL.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^very cute


----------



## Kazak

alison.victoria said:


> I dunno if this is cute, but whatever... LOL.



now, when i first saw it, i thought "very cute" but since WHR said that, ima haf ta go with - extremely cute.


----------



## BigChaz

alison.victoria said:


> I dunno if this is cute, but whatever... LOL.



OH GOD, GET IT AWAY, GET IT 








(just kidding)


----------



## mrfantasy90

Man is it just me, or are these girls the most beautiful in the whole world?

Theres something extra specially sexy about a fine lady who can appreceate some fine male pudge.


----------



## mariac1966

Cute?.... maybe. Recent?.... yes


----------



## shazz2602

humm cute maybe??? 

View attachment BILD0629[1].jpg


View attachment DSC00721[1].jpg


View attachment DSC00905[1].jpg


----------



## Tad

shazz2602 said:


> humm cute maybe???



That would be yes, to both you and mariac.

But what I'm really replying to say is: in that first pic, what river are you standing in front? The scenery is almost as lovely as you, which is saying a lot!


----------



## mariac1966

edx said:


> That would be yes, to both you and mariac.



Thank you, Ed!!


----------



## shazz2602

edx said:


> That would be yes, to both you and mariac.
> 
> But what I'm really replying to say is: in that first pic, what river are you standing in front? The scenery is almost as lovely as you, which is saying a lot!


well its the river dart down by darthmouth its round by the castle i love dartmouth one of my fav places


----------



## johnnny2005

Looking good Shazz


----------



## otherland78

WOW such a beautiful cute girl geeez!


----------



## otherland78

WOW such a beautiful cute girl geeez!


:wubu:


----------



## otherland78

WOW such a cute face  hummm......

nice FFA`S here why are you not in germany ????

arghhh!


----------



## TCUBOB

Totally cute. It has a sultry yet yearning quality to it....



alison.victoria said:


> I dunno if this is cute, but whatever... LOL.


----------



## TCUBOB

See, he's cute....as are you....but how can you be a Trekkie and NOT have at least a red shirt for him (though I can see how you'd prefer not to condemn him to a quick death).



The Cookie Faerie said:


> Because people were so nice... I will share the cutness that is...
> 
> Daniel Bear.


----------



## Saxphon

shazz2602 said:


> humm cute maybe???



Wow shazz, very cute pictures - VERY cute. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## shazz2602

Saxphon said:


> Wow shazz, very cute pictures - VERY cute. Thank you for sharing with us.


aww bless you thanks alot xx


----------



## Wagimawr

shazz2602 said:


> humm cute maybe???


definitely cute  you look downright snuggleable


----------



## MaleOnLongIsland

burning_sky said:


> Not sure how cute, but this is me still wearing a bathrobe at 2 in the afternoon.



Burning Sky - The bathrobe look is always hot especially in the afternoon especially with you wearing it.


----------



## POOHBEAR26

This Is My First Time Trying To Add A Pic Here I Hope It Works 

View attachment m_1cee0e83c3fbe1daa528134b93cb7e22.jpg


----------



## viracocha

Not the best picture, especially as it shows off how messy my place is, but I think the cat makes it cute. His name is Samson, but I call him Mr. Chubbikins (for the Freakazoid fans). I guess I could dye him orange...


----------



## MsWebsters

Well....this is nerdy 'ol me :wubu:

Forgive the grainy quality.....it's a cell pic 

View attachment forpapa.jpg


----------



## Fowvay

Nerdy you sure looks pretty damn good to me. Your absolutely adorable!!! :eat2:


----------



## Funk MD

snakebite said:


> i'll bite
> 
> Here are some random recent pictures



Cute! Welcome aboard - how did you find Dims?


----------



## BeerMe

viracocha said:


> Not the best picture, especially as it shows off how messy my place is, but I think the cat makes it cute. His name is Samson, but I call him Mr. Chubbikins (for the Freakazoid fans). I guess I could dye him orange...



You are too cute for words. And as a fellow Freakazoid! fan I approve of the nickname. I actually named my old cat Mr. Chubbikins back in 8th grade.

Congrats <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

About as close to "cute" as I get...... 

View attachment nudey 009.jpg


----------



## mariac1966

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About as close to "cute" as I get......



You certainly look cute to me!


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About as close to "cute" as I get......



Sorry to disagree with you ........ but that pic is WAY beyond cute!

Mmm, mmm, mmm, mmm, good. Such a beautiful pic from such a beautiful lady. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About as close to "cute" as I get......





* Marlin Perkins voice *


Ladies and gentlemen...what you are witnessing, up close and personal, is the gaze the young and unsuspecting man sees.... right before the cougar pounces.


----------



## otherland78

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About as close to "cute" as I get......


Wow those eyes !!!! Hypnotizing ;-) i love green eyes .....


----------



## otherland78

CherchezLaFemme said:


> From my shopping excursion at TopShop on Oxford Street Friday:




WOW !! how dominant , selfconcious and sexy as hell!!!

I immediately somehow wnat to improve my french speaking to impress this beautiful girl ;-) 

:wubu:


----------



## Fowvay

otherland78 said:


> WOW !! how dominant , selfconcious and sexy as hell!!!
> 
> I immediately somehow wnat to improve my french speaking to impress this beautiful girl ;-)
> 
> :wubu:



That dress is fantastic!!! :smitten:


----------



## SpecialK

I call this the cheesy grin pic. (I hope I didn't post it somewhere in here already!) 

View attachment cheesygrinKicon2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mariac1966 said:


> You certainly look cute to me!





Saxphon said:


> Sorry to disagree with you ........ but that pic is WAY beyond cute!
> 
> Mmm, mmm, mmm, mmm, good. Such a beautiful pic from such a beautiful lady. Thanks for sharing.






otherland78 said:


> Wow those eyes !!!! Hypnotizing ;-) i love green eyes .....



Thank you so much to all of you - you make my day  :bow:



mossystate said:


> * Marlin Perkins voice *
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...what you are witnessing, up close and personal, is the gaze the young and unsuspecting man sees.... right before the cougar pounces.




Shush Monique........don't ruin it for me......that feigning innocence act gets me a long way sometimes........


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Kazak

Surlysomething said:


>


wow, very beautiful. i love your eyes. oh and that smile. : )


----------



## Kazak

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About as close to "cute" as I get......


can someone please remove this pic from the "cute" pic thread and put it where it belongs, in the "sexier than hell" pic thread.


----------



## Tad

Surly: I like you with glasses on, but I agree that it is nice to get a clearer look at your eyes.....lucky guy who will get to spend more time gazing into them!

PS. Dear City of Vancouver, get your act together will you? I don't know what you are doing with your time, but the fact that Surly does not have a long line of guys outside her door tells me that the collective 'you' is either crazy or in far more need of glasses than is Surly.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, guys! I don't go without my glasses much so I often forget what I look like without them. Haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kazak said:


> can someone please remove this pic from the "cute" pic thread and put it where it belongs, in the "sexier than hell" pic thread.



Oh wow, way to make my day! 

Thank you so much, Sweetie :bow:


*****************

@ Surly- you are always so damn pretty :bow:


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Surlysomething said:


>



Your eyes are like yummy caramels  Unique and gorgeous, girly.


----------



## IndyGal

Now that I see it's ok for newbies to post on threads like this one  here's me..

Well, I thought I'd post, but the picture is huge. Oh well.


----------



## mariac1966

IndyGal said:


> Now that I see it's ok for newbies to post on threads like this one  here's me..
> 
> Well, I thought I'd post, but the picture is huge. Oh well.



You can post on any thread that you are so inclined and have something to say!!


----------



## mediaboy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About as close to "cute" as I get......




I just came to the conclusion that your eyes are something I think about when ever I think about dimensions, they are striking and beautiful.


----------



## Surlysomething

cute_obese_girl said:


> Your eyes are like yummy caramels  Unique and gorgeous, girly.




Awww..thanks. :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


>



Wow, piercing eyes. They're almost as dark brown as mine


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow, piercing eyes. They're almost as dark brown as mine



The weird thing, if you get up close they're more yellow and green.


I'm part space alien. :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mediaboy said:


> I just came to the conclusion that your eyes are something I think about when ever I think about dimensions, they are striking and beautiful.



That is so incredibly sweet and flattering 

Thank you so much :bow: :wubu:


P.S. that is one cute pic you have on your profile indeed :batting:


----------



## Morbid

So many beautiful women in here... i couldnt stop drooling to type....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

^ That Shirt actually says "I'm Cute in Front" on the front, and "I'm Sexy in Back" on the back. 


Sorry for Amount, brightness, and Big-ness.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Found another pic that's a fair representation ... sorry for the ginormousness. 

View attachment april08.JPG


----------



## CleverBomb

Flyin Lilac said:


> Found another pic that's a fair representation ... sorry for the ginormousness.


Yep. Cute. 

-Rusty


----------



## FreneticFang

Paminabox said:


> As a first post ever, why not?



Is it bad to say that you're cute AND that you look like me?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> Sorry for Amount, brightness, and Big-ness.




Very lovely hair color you have there Red  



Flyin Lilac said:


> Found another pic that's a fair representation ... sorry for the ginormousness.



I love your blue eyes


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thanks Doll. I Envy your hair though. =o SO. FREAKING. GORGEOUS.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Your Plump Princess said:


> ^ That Shirt actually says "I'm Cute in Front" on the front, and "I'm Sexy in Back" on the back.
> 
> 
> Sorry for Amount, brightness, and Big-ness.




You know, I don't understand (at all) why you wouldn't think you are cute as a bug's ear. You really are a beautiful lady...love the eyes...and the lips  You're going to make a lot of the guys here swoon...


----------



## Weeze

I'm saving Ta-Ta's in a comfy sweater 





I used to have a shaggy-dog hair cut. It was fun <3





I'm the big one on the right. Senior prom picture = great. 
Picture with your best friend = awesomly great


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


> I'm saving Ta-Ta's in a comfy sweater
> 
> 
> I used to have a shaggy-dog hair cut. It was fun <3
> 
> 
> I'm the big one on the right. Senior prom picture = great.
> Picture with your best friend = awesomly great


 

you're purdy


----------



## goodthings

This is a photo i just took, have a bit of an odd look and my hair is flyaway but i thought it was fun...


----------



## Weeze

Surlysomething said:


> you're purdy



aww thanksies!


----------



## IndyGal

Now that I know what I'm doing by way of posting pictures (unlike my other post on this thread) here is a pic of me trying out a dress for a wedding this weekend. 

View attachment resized black dress.jpg


----------



## Amatrix




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


>



Beautiful as always  :bow:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

yay...I have a new one!!!


----------



## Jeeper

Love.Metal said:


> had this taken on Sunday, I went down to the boardwalk here in Oly.
> 
> It's not "cute", but I like it :]
> 
> 
> 
> <3





probably shouldnt say this, but beatiful as ever...


----------



## babette

i just had a shower and was too lazy to dress, and i took it with a web cam, so it's pretty bad. sorry

[img=http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/372/picture0121copy2fm8.th.jpg][img=http://img243.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## Fowvay

Awwwwww that's a great pic... :wubu:


----------



## bexy

IndyGal said:


> Now that I know what I'm doing by way of posting pictures (unlike my other post on this thread) here is a pic of me trying out a dress for a wedding this weekend.



great outfit for a wedding!! let us know how it goes! and have fun!


----------



## pinkylou

Tiz meeee!!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

pinkylou said:


> Tiz meeee!!



Aren't you just as cute as a bug's ear.


----------



## Smite

Great pics everyone!


----------



## AZ_Wolf

babette said:


> i just had a shower and was too lazy to dress, and i took it with a web cam, so it's pretty bad. sorry



Nothing to be sorry about at all. Pretty AND clean.


----------



## OneHauteMama

This was taken about a week and a half ago...I've had my nose pierced since, but...yeah...this is probably the "cutest" I have so far...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

OneHauteMama said:


> This was taken about a week and a half ago...I've had my nose pierced since, but...yeah...this is probably the "cutest" I have so far...





awwwww that IS cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneHauteMama said:


> This was taken about a week and a half ago...I've had my nose pierced since, but...yeah...this is probably the "cutest" I have so far...



What gorgeous eyes you have- very lovely photo


----------



## Tad

Ditto on what GEF said!


----------



## chunkywannabe

Here I am.... 

View attachment 01.jpg


View attachment 03.jpg


View attachment hereIam.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Very cute Chunky!!!


----------



## chunkywannabe

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Very cute Chunky!!!



Thanks Badkitty! You look like a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Tad

chunkywannabe said:


> Here I am....



Wow, a smile so wide,
I guess you can't hide
the happiness inside

 doggerel aside, you do have a great smile, and you do look happy in your pictures. Thanks for giving us a few thousand words worth of pictures....but I'm going to keep bugging you to tell us more about you, somewhere and somewhen, when you are ready.


----------



## pinkylou

Me in my new Ed Hardy T-Shirt!! I love them but they're so expensive


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

pinkylou said:


> Me in my new Ed Hardy T-Shirt!! I love them but they're so expensive






CUTE!!!! I love your facial expression...too too cute


----------



## pinkylou

lol I need a top lip Im sadly lacking but you cant notice from up above lmao!! :doh:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

pinkylou said:


> lol I need a top lip Im sadly lacking but you cant notice from up above lmao!! :doh:





naaaa...your lips go great with your chin and you have a beauiful chin.


----------



## HDANGEL15

pinkylou said:


> Me in my new Ed Hardy T-Shirt!! I love them but they're so expensive


*
I have some kick ass ED HARDY SNEAKERS with KOI like my back on em.....i feel like an overgrown kid in em..but wtf 
*


----------



## pinkylou

I love Ed Hardy stuff, but Im broke !!! Next on the wishlist is a handbag


----------



## bexy

pinkylou said:


> Me in my new Ed Hardy T-Shirt!! I love them but they're so expensive



Where did you get this!?! I wants!!


----------



## squidge dumpling

pinkylou said:


> Me in my new Ed Hardy T-Shirt!! I love them but they're so expensive



i love your top pinky


----------



## pinkylou

bexylicious said:


> Where did you get this!?! I wants!!



Curvydiva, but they suck at posting stuff I had to wait forever!


----------



## bexy

pinkylou said:


> Curvydiva, but they suck at posting stuff I had to wait forever!



ooh I see them on there now! Did you cut that wee "v" in the neck yourself?


----------



## pinkylou

Aye, I butcher everything with scissors :doh:


----------



## stillblessed23

OH Boys lol ... idk it's early 

View attachment sexyshoot2.jpg


View attachment sexyshootpearls.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

stillblessed23 said:


> OH Boys lol ... idk it's early





Great pict...love the dress!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stillblessed23 said:


> OH Boys lol ... idk it's early



Pearls, eh? If you aren't giving me some new picture ideas.... 


Looking great, Lady


----------



## stillblessed23

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Great pict...love the dress!!



Thanks kitty, I stole it out of my bestfriend's closet lol. It was her halloween costume from last year.


----------



## stillblessed23

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Pearls, eh? If you aren't giving me some new picture ideas....
> 
> 
> Looking great, Lady



lol thank you. I saw my friend's dress, I saw my pearls and I had an amazing bathroom photoshoot idea!


----------



## orin

IszyStone said:


> here's one of me : )



... ur beautiful


----------



## orin

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Because people were so nice... I will share the cutness that is...
> 
> Daniel Bear.



.... yep .. the cuteness is rampant


----------



## orin

maddie minx said:


> me at home chillin



can i chill with u ?


----------



## AshleyEileen

I've always thought this was a cute picture. 
I could be wrong.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Nothin' cuter in October than a fat girl who loves baseball, right boys??!! 

View attachment YEAH BABY.JPG


----------



## Ninja Glutton

AshleyEileen said:


> I've always thought this was a cute picture.
> I could be wrong.



Definitely not wrong. ^Certified hotty :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Ninja Glutton said:


> Definitely not wrong. ^Certified hotty :smitten::smitten::smitten:



Aww, shucks. 
:blush:


----------



## CherryRVA

Well, I guess I could post some new pictures...LOL

These are recent, from a party we had at our house a couple of weeks ago.

Me and two of my best buds, Greg and Dan





One of my other buds, Kirby





Me and my man Raven





and introducing my girl K....she is soo beautiful


----------



## kitty_cat_fa

here are some new pics from my trip to nyc 

View attachment nyc baby 014.jpg


View attachment nyc baby 007.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Flyin Lilac said:


> Nothin' cuter in October than a fat girl who loves baseball, right boys??!!



Haha. Awwwww!! Wicked cute, Becks!!! Holy mingya, I swear to God you age in reverse because every time I see you, you look five yrs younger. WTF?! Did you sell your soul before I did??   

(heyah at pepperidge faaaahmmss... LOL) 

P.S. Will we see you at the Halloween HB?!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

with ze feuene when I got in from kayaking... started doing laundry, tossed everything in the washer inc swimsuit & track pants, and then grabbed some bedlinens to wear temporarily bfr a shower 

(TOGA!)


----------



## Love.Metal

So, here we have:

*Me being a dork. No surprises there.

* My best friend and I in a bathtub in a sex shop...wearing formal dresses. Because we can, and we are that badass.

*And me holding Cecil the Ball Python; because snakes are cute, and therefor me holding a snake is cuteness gold.


<3 Sarah Beth 

View attachment sarahbeth is a dork.jpg


View attachment Sarah and Cecil.jpg


----------



## Jeeper

Love.Metal said:


> So, here we have:
> 
> *Me being a dork. No surprises there.
> 
> * My best friend and I in a bathtub in a sex shop...wearing formal dresses. Because we can, and we are that badass.
> 
> *And me holding Cecil the Ball Python; because snakes are cute, and therefor me holding a snake is cuteness gold.
> 
> 
> <3 Sarah Beth





Beautiful and adorable as always...


----------



## Love.Metal

Jeeper said:


> Beautiful and adorable as always...





Thanks, love. 

Glad you still think I'm adorable, lol. That means a lot :]


<3


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

very nice ladies


----------



## Flyin Lilac

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Haha. Awwwww!! Wicked cute, Becks!!! Holy mingya, I swear to God you age in reverse because every time I see you, you look five yrs younger. WTF?! Did you sell your soul before I did??
> 
> (heyah at pepperidge faaaahmmss... LOL)
> 
> P.S. Will we see you at the Halloween HB?!




Sharleen my "secret" is so simple: *FAT FILLS IN WRINKLES! *I've been passing for 32 lately, and a couple weeks ago I got friggin CARDED at a bar! Oh wait, that's "CAHHHHHDID".

Sadly I can't come to the HB Halloween shindig because my work schedule and the band's studio schedule is taking up all my time right now, as it has for the past 3.5 centuries it feels like. I _promise _to return someday when all this is over and I have both the time and money to make the voyage.

LOVE the toga, by the way. Wickid hawt. 

Do they make kayaks for SSBBWs? I've always wanted to try it but we'd need a friggin crane or the Jaws of Life to extricate me from the damn thing. :blush:

Mmmm pep-rij fahhhms ... We should meet at the one in Kittery someday and completely plunder the place.


----------



## stillblessed23

AshleyEileen said:


> I've always thought this was a cute picture.
> I could be wrong.



awww you are too cute girlie! Love the nose piercing, really love the top!


----------



## AshleyEileen

stillblessed23 said:


> awww you are too cute girlie! Love the nose piercing, really love the top!



:wubu:

That's actually a bra and a cami.
=P


----------



## BigCutieAriel

Just Me  

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Ooh, a welcome surprise.


----------



## Shosh

stillblessed23 said:


> OH Boys lol ... idk it's early



Girl you are stunning! Well done. Love that cellphone.


----------



## Shosh

BigCutieAriel said:


> Just Me



Ariel you are beautiful. I would kill for your hair. Well done.


----------



## Saxphon

BigCutieAriel said:


> Just Me



Just you. Just very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigCutieAriel said:


> Just Me



That's Just Darling!! 

Great picture


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Okay...trying to be cute...Not great at that state of being either...although much better than me trying to be "sexy"...still waiting on Bexy to open up her school of sexy so I can sign up for classes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your glasses make you look cute


----------



## Cors

First picture post! Not the best quality though.


----------



## Shosh

Cors said:


> First picture post! Not the best quality though.



You are pretty. You look so sad though.


----------



## mantis_shrimp

Cors said:


> First picture post! Not the best quality though.



Pumping a gun? haha.  Nice frames


----------



## tribaltattoos75

There are so many beautiful ladies here! I want one LOL


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cors said:


> First picture post! Not the best quality though.



Why do you have to live in London? Your cuteness is overwhelming.


----------



## QueenB

flexing hahah


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Cors said:


> First picture post! Not the best quality though.



Very pretty. Definitely a 'city girl' or 'hot librarian' look working there.


----------



## shazz2602

cute humm who knows! 

View attachment DSC01143[1].jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm quite small and i'm a goth so doubt any of you big sexy guys will find me attractive.... Although mine does  so thats all that matters i guess!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Some people may consider me a "goth" too, nothing wrong with that. I'm really just some eccentric fat kid looking for his peace of mind in this world. Chin up kitten, you're attractive


----------



## AZ_Wolf

kinkykitten said:


> I'm quite small and i'm a goth so doubt any of you big sexy guys will find me attractive.... Although mine does  so thats all that matters i guess!



You're very pretty without all that "trendy" metal. But you said it right -- all that matters is that your partner finds you attractive. We're just noise. 
But your being small is only a plus for me. Goth, indifferent, though a sign of being young (sorry  ).


----------



## kinkykitten

Thank you


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Flyin Lilac said:


> Sharleen my "secret" is so simple: *FAT FILLS IN WRINKLES! *I've been passing for 32 lately, and a couple weeks ago I got friggin CARDED at a bar! Oh wait, that's "CAHHHHHDID".
> 
> Sadly I can't come to the HB Halloween shindig because my work schedule and the band's studio schedule is taking up all my time right now, as it has for the past 3.5 centuries it feels like. I _promise _to return someday when all this is over and I have both the time and money to make the voyage.
> 
> LOVE the toga, by the way. Wickid hawt.
> 
> Do they make kayaks for SSBBWs? I've always wanted to try it but we'd need a friggin crane or the Jaws of Life to extricate me from the damn thing. :blush:
> 
> Mmmm pep-rij fahhhms ... We should meet at the one in Kittery someday and completely plunder the place.



Oh, no!!  Well, I understand things are busy for you {{{{Hugs}}} Miss you!!  LOL @ the wrinkle secret [heehe] & getting cahhdid. I never know quite how to react between taking "Ma'am" like a ma'am and then getting carded five minutes later.   Thanks about my bedlinens lol :bow: Yes, they do have kayaks for bigger people, but, as you'd probably imagine, they aren't really as manueverable... being in one w/a capacity of 360 or 400 or + is not the same kind of swiftness, etc., as what I remember as a smaller, younger person. Aaaand, Kittery: ABSOLUTELY, COULD WE DRESS AS SWASHBUCKLING PIRATE WENCHES? 

All the best, Becks!!! :happy:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Cors said:


> First picture post! Not the best quality though.



Cors, you are beautiful!!


----------



## Shosh

kinkykitten said:


> I'm quite small and i'm a goth so doubt any of you big sexy guys will find me attractive.... Although mine does  so thats all that matters i guess!




You are pretty.


----------



## kinkykitten

Susannah said:


> You are pretty.



:blush: Thanks hun


----------



## bellyjelly

Not sure how to do the photo thing. Couldn't even upload a profile pic but here goes...






Does anyone know how to upload a photie from the computer rather than a website?

Love n lava lamps
:kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Kinky, WOW, you are absolutely gorgeous. All of your facial accessories only add to your deliciousness lol. Your guy is a lucky man. 

Since you live in Norway, are you big on the metal scene? Viking metal rocks me to the core, so I figured I'd ask since you're in like the epicenter of said genre.

IM me sometime if you want to talk metal lol.


----------



## JiminOR

bellyjelly said:


> Not sure how to do the photo thing. Couldn't even upload a profile pic but here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to upload a photie from the computer rather than a website?
> 
> Love n lava lamps
> :kiss2:


 
Hi, here's one of the pictures from that page you're referencing, is this you?






As for uploading a photo from the computer, when you hit the post button there are some options underneath the text box. One of them is manage attachments, just hit that, pick the photo you'd like from your computer, upload it, and then it should be displayed as an attachment to your post.


----------



## Jackoblangada

kinkykitten said:


> I'm quite small and i'm a goth so doubt any of you big sexy guys will find me attractive.... Although mine does  so thats all that matters i guess!




I so should have moved to Norway....


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Kinky, WOW, you are absolutely gorgeous. All of your facial accessories only add to your deliciousness lol. Your guy is a lucky man.
> 
> Since you live in Norway, are you big on the metal scene? Viking metal rocks me to the core, so I figured I'd ask since you're in like the epicenter of said genre.
> 
> IM me sometime if you want to talk metal lol.



:blush: Thank you so much!
Yeah I am a huge metal fan! Love it! I'm actually an English chick, but moved to Norway to be with my fiance and I'm loving it here!

x



Jackoblangada said:


> I so should have moved to Norway....



:blush::blush: xxx


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I know I totally already posted on this thread... but I couldn't resist posting this new picture. I dunno, my dogs add like a extra level of cuteness...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I know I totally already posted on this thread... but I couldn't resist posting this new picture. I dunno, my dogs add like a extra level of cuteness...



DEFINITELY not the dogs I'm looking at... :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

A few more


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


> A few more



Gah, why can't I live in Norway? You are one sexy kitten.


----------



## Weeze

I was messin with the mirror on my doooooor


----------



## tribaltattoos75

krismiss said:


> I was messin with the mirror on my doooooor



Not to sound to cliche but..............

You Look Marvelous!


----------



## Saxphon

krismiss said:


> I was messin with the mirror on my doooooor



And, not to sound even more cliche, but..

It looks like "Krismiss" came early and left us all some wonderful gifts!

Thanks for posting some very cute pictures.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

I'm going to cheat and cross post a pic I put in the Lounge


----------



## Shosh

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm going to cheat and cross post a pic I put in the Lounge



You are gorgeous. That hair is to die for. I am so jealous, I have never had beautiful hair like that.

Good on ya mate.


----------



## Shosh

kinkykitten said:


> A few more



The middle pic is the best. All nice pics though. Good on ya!


----------



## orinoco

kinkykitten said:


> A few more



I love the top photo, such haunting eyes!:wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

Thanks everyone :blush:


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Gah, why can't I live in Norway? You are one sexy kitten.



lol  Thanks x


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> A few more




I love your eyes. 


Here are some of me.


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> I love your eyes.
> 
> 
> Here are some of me.



Awww thank you hun... you are pretty!  x


----------



## Deven

So, I found this pic of me after yesterday's grand opening of Little Caesar's. It was on the local country station's website:






My best friend's boyfriend and his cat...the cat thought I was insane...


----------



## cute_obese_girl

DevenDoom said:


> So, I found this pic of me after yesterday's grand opening of Little Caesar's. It was on the local country station's website:



Adorable! Although Caesar's chest hair is kinda creepy


----------



## Deven

cute_obese_girl said:


> Adorable! Although Caesar's chest hair is kinda creepy



About 10 minutes after that pic, he was humping one of the pillars outside the store. The mascot seemed a wee bit touched in the head. I got free pizza for posing, I'm not complaining.:happy:


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Hole said:


> Here are some of me.



You have beautiful eyes _and_ gorgeous hair!


----------



## Hole

Thanks you guys. *blush*


----------



## ~da rev~

Hottt! With even hotter lips


----------



## fade

from my canal boat holiday in the summer....when the boat broke down lol!










and here is me in my costume for he halloween party this year!! I'm going as a ganguro girl, but, I still need to get a wig or dye my hair!


----------



## swike77

fade said:


> from my canal boat holiday in the summer....when the boat broke down lol!


Damn! I've always wanted to do that (not the break down bit).

What route did you do?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

fade said:


> from my canal boat holiday in the summer....when the boat broke down lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is me in my costume for he halloween party this year!! I'm going as a ganguro girl, but, I still need to get a wig or dye my hair!



Oooo, I love the piercings


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oooo, I love the piercings



What Mary Said


----------



## otherland78

:blush:


kinkykitten said:


> A few more



perhaps no blond hair ;-) but definately a sexy lady with a evil look ;-) 

i couldn´t withstand anything such a serious look would make me do anything lol (nearly )

nice pics thanks


----------



## otherland78

chunkywannabe said:


> Here I am....
> 
> View attachment 50450
> 
> 
> View attachment 50451
> 
> 
> View attachment 50452



sitting around on sunday and watching these cute faces of lovely little ladies hmmm...

one of my best lazy things i do on sundays besides eating and hmmm....other things ;-) 

have a nice sunday all and why are you not from germany my dear grrr* ;-):blush::happy:


----------



## otherland78

Hole said:


> I love your eyes.





oh oh when so many lovely FFA ladies would be here in belrin hmmm......
perhaps i would be´much more near to a BHM then now 

what wouldn´t be the worst happening to me :_) ;-)

lovely pics -):happy:


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## tribaltattoos75

kinkykitten said:


>





DAMN!!!!! If you weren't already happily engaged I'ld ask you to marry me LOL

Seriously you look awesome, I love your eyes.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Halloween party last weekend. I was a gypsy...my friend Becky came as Lord Vader, she put the helmet on me. Here I am. (Yes I have green contacts in, my eyes are blue as has been seen repeatedly on here.  )


----------



## Melian

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Halloween party last weekend. I was a gypsy...my friend Becky came as Lord Vader, she put the helmet on me. Here I am. (Yes I have green contacts in, my eyes are blue as has been seen repeatedly on here.  )



Hehehehe...this is so cute.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


>



Overwhelming hotness :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## craigisnutter

kinkykitten said:


> A few more



Good god you are gorgeous!! 

You are the epitomy of my ideal woman. I love Piercings and tats, dunno why, it's just my kinky thing. I'm a rocker and metalhead at heart too. I need 1 of you!! where do i find 1?? lol

There are so many gorgeous women in this thread.....why the hell do none of them live even remotely near me?? UNFAIR!! 

Near me there all typical Essex Slappers lol White Stilletos, dancing round their handbags, will do anything for a WKD Blue!! lol


----------



## katorade

I don't remember what I may have posted in the introduction thread a while ago, so sorry for any repeats.


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Overwhelming hotness :smitten::smitten:



:blush::happy:



craigisnutter said:


> Good god you are gorgeous!!
> 
> You are the epitomy of my ideal woman. I love Piercings and tats, dunno why, it's just my kinky thing. I'm a rocker and metalhead at heart too. I need 1 of you!! where do i find 1?? lol
> 
> There are so many gorgeous women in this thread.....why the hell do none of them live even remotely near me?? UNFAIR!!
> 
> Near me there all typical Essex Slappers lol White Stilletos, dancing round their handbags, will do anything for a WKD Blue!! lol




Lol awww! Thank you! :blush: I'm originally an English gal though. I used to live in the Midlands.. whooo lol. 

LOL... do anything for a WKD blue!!! At least make it a bottle of whiskey, then I would consider


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BLueEyedBanshee is always a cute hottie - helmet or not :bow:



katorade said:


> I don't remember what I may have posted in the introduction thread a while ago, so sorry for any repeats.




I really love this last one- you look awesome in those colors and outfit


----------



## tribaltattoos75

katorade said:


> I don't remember what I may have posted in the introduction thread a while ago, so sorry for any repeats.



Very cute! Lovely eyes and smile!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

katorade said:


> I don't remember what I may have posted in the introduction thread a while ago, so sorry for any repeats.



Your lips look enticing


----------



## velia

katorade said:


> I don't remember what I may have posted in the introduction thread a while ago, so sorry for any repeats.



Wow, lady, you're gorgeous!


----------



## katorade

Aww, thank you so much!

I'll tell you, Dims is great for the ego.


----------



## craigisnutter

katorade said:


>



Wow! U hav stunning eyes and such full lips! Another gaaawwwwguss girl!


----------



## orinoco

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Halloween party last weekend. I was a gypsy...my friend Becky came as Lord Vader, she put the helmet on me. Here I am. (Yes I have green contacts in, my eyes are blue as has been seen repeatedly on here.  )



Darth Banshee can convert me to the darkside anytime


----------



## mrfantasy90

Darth Banshee, that is so cool!


----------



## rabbitislove

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Halloween party last weekend. I was a gypsy...my friend Becky came as Lord Vader, she put the helmet on me. Here I am. (Yes I have green contacts in, my eyes are blue as has been seen repeatedly on here.  )



I LOVE IT!! Although Dims says I can't rep you


----------



## Plushplush

katorade said:


> I don't remember what I may have posted in the introduction thread a while ago, so sorry for any repeats.


Amelie-ish  




kinkykitten said:


> I'm quite small and i'm a goth so doubt any of you big sexy guys will find me attractive...


It sounds a little bit coquettish 



kinkykitten said:


>


Lovely, lovely nose


----------



## kinkykitten

Plushplush said:


> Lovely, lovely nose





:blush::happy: Thanks hehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

and have been post-whoring them 

Whatcha think? It's blurry but I really like it....

It was taken today- not in 2009 :doh: :blush: 

View attachment nudey 033.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and have been post-whoring them
> 
> Whatcha think? It's blurry but I really like it....
> 
> It was taken today- not in 2009 :doh: :blush:


Yes, I _am_ trying to find all of the pics you posted today from _The Future!_
More cuteness. 

-Rusty


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and have been post-whoring them
> 
> Whatcha think? It's blurry but I really like it....
> 
> It was taken today- not in 2009 :doh: :blush:



Cute! I wanna squeeze your cheekies...


----------



## pjbbwlvr

So very cute, awesome!!!!!!!!!




mariac1966 said:


> do these count as cute?


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Wow, a very cute lady! 



craigisnutter said:


> Wow! U hav stunning eyes and such full lips! Another gaaawwwwguss girl!


----------



## shirmack

Paminabox said:


> As a first post ever, why not?



Wow.... Nice


----------



## shirmack

CherchezLaFemme said:


> You said "cute" pic so....
> me singing to myself in some old ruins in Glastonbury, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in defense of the Abercrombie, I didn't want to parade around in my normal indie/fashion attire so I wouldn't scare the little kiddies )
> oh! and me trying to look dumb before going to the opera:



Holy Shit Wow


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> Yes, I _am_ trying to find all of the pics you posted today from _The Future!_
> More cuteness.
> 
> -Rusty





Ninja Glutton said:


> Cute! I wanna squeeze your cheekies...



Thank you both :happy: :bow:


----------



## Hole




----------



## TiffyBabii

hehehe ok I'll bite  be gentle..


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## WhiteHotRazor

holy hot chicas! nice pics ladies


----------



## ~da rev~

TiffyBabii said:


> hehehe ok I'll bite  be gentle..



huminahuminahumina. Very pretty. :smitten:


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway

I can't possibly compete with all the beautiful ladies here, but heres some of my favs..


----------



## Smite

Nice pics all


----------



## Love.Metal

Hole said:


>



Oh my!!

Hole, you are absolutely astoundingly beautiful!!!
I want your soulful eyes and pouty lips and cute, skinny little figure...
I'm kinda having some girl-lust. haha.

But you really are gorgeous. Great pics!

<3


----------



## WillSpark

TiffyBabii said:


> hehehe ok I'll bite  be gentle..



*jaw drops*

Ohhh Canada! 

:smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

CherchezLaFemme said:


> You said "cute" pic so....
> me singing to myself in some old ruins in Glastonbury, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in defense of the Abercrombie, I didn't want to parade around in my normal indie/fashion attire so I wouldn't scare the little kiddies )
> oh! and me trying to look dumb before going to the opera:



Good god. Do you have any twins in the midwest?


----------



## Hole

Love.Metal said:


> Oh my!!
> 
> Hole, you are absolutely astoundingly beautiful!!!
> I want your soulful eyes and pouty lips and cute, skinny little figure...
> I'm kinda having some girl-lust. haha.
> 
> But you really are gorgeous. Great pics!
> 
> <3



:OThanks.:blush: Wow, that's sweet of you.:wubu:
Skinny? LOL! Naah.. far from it.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

TiffyBabii said:


> hehehe ok I'll bite  be gentle..



You are an angel.


----------



## Archangel_257

Seriously this makes me angry to see all of these beautiful women and NONE! who live anywhere near me. People say it's a small world but this site make the world seem WAY too large... Beautiful pictures ladies!


----------



## Buffetbelly

BurningMyWingsAway said:


> I can't possibly compete with all the beautiful ladies here,


 
Oh, yes you can! :smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


>



You are so beautiful hun


----------



## kinkykitten

OLDER ONES


----------



## Surlysomething

fooling around with the Mac


----------



## craigisnutter

kinkykitten said:


> OLDER ONES





Are you sure you're happy with your fella?? Move back home, we're much nicer this side of the pond!!  lmao


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


> OLDER ONES



Gah, I agree with the poster above me. Ditch the dude and come to the states. My belly will keep you warm.


----------



## Plushplush

kinkykitten said:


>


...and the knees are lovely too


----------



## SanDiega

But this might be a good way to introduce myself, Im 19 and I live in California, Im so glad I found you guys. 

View attachment l_4d6e6c80cbd91c6a42b55aa97f1b0e31.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^welcome...very nice, you're gorgeous


----------



## SanDiega

Thanks, although my hair does look deceptivly straight and blonde there


----------



## Hole

SanDiega said:


> But this might be a good way to introduce myself, Im 19 and I live in California, Im so glad I found you guys.


 
Pretty girl!


----------



## aprilwine

I would like to introduce myself as well. My name is April and im 31 years old and i love to meet new people so drop me a line! 

View attachment n565635729_1289856_1981.jpg


View attachment n565635729_1289855_1690.jpg


----------



## Hole

^ Welcome to the forum! Is that a nose stud? Awesome. I have one too. 


These were taken 3 days ago.


----------



## persimmon

Taken when my leg was broken--hence all the sheeting in the background.

p 

View attachment Photo 6.jpg


View attachment Photo 9.jpg


----------



## Melian

persimmon said:


> Taken when my leg was broken--hence all the sheeting in the background.
> 
> p




Awwww...cute, broken Persimmon. 

Aside: I saw some persimmons at a market the other day and thought of you, a woman I have never met. How creepy is THAT?


----------



## Tad

persimmon said:


> Taken when my leg was broken--hence all the sheeting in the background.
> 
> p



Awww, sorry about your leg.....but glad it gave you time to take those incredibly adorable pics!


----------



## persimmon

Melian said:


> Awwww...cute, broken Persimmon.
> 
> Aside: I saw some persimmons at a market the other day and thought of you, a woman I have never met. How creepy is THAT?



It's weird--the genus is native to China, Japan (probably Korea too) and the Eastern U.S.--and yet most people see one and they think it's an...anaemic tree-tomato. I've heard stories of many a double-take at supermarkets and fruit platters from around the continent.

Anyway, we are FFAs, which means we automatically qualify for the creepy-FFA mindlink.


----------



## chunkylex

Hole said:


> ^ Welcome to the forum! Is that a nose stud? Awesome. I have one too.
> 
> 
> These were taken 3 days ago.



you look like a girl i had a crush on in middle school, and high school that when i finally got around to getting to ask out she disappeared . i really liked her.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

persimmon said:


> Taken when my leg was broken--hence all the sheeting in the background.
> 
> p



Overwhelming cuteness. You should be in my top 5 lol.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hole said:


> ^ Welcome to the forum! Is that a nose stud? Awesome. I have one too.
> 
> 
> These were taken 3 days ago.



You are gorgeous. Stand up against the naysayers and post moooorrreeee.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Hole said:


> ^ Welcome to the forum! Is that a nose stud? Awesome. I have one too.
> 
> 
> These were taken 3 days ago.



You have the most incredible eyes. You're a beauty. I love the top photo by the way, the setting as well as you in the picture.


----------



## CherryBomb

rawr! so many cute ladies!! Well, I'm new to these parts, but I don't mind showin off... here we go! 

View attachment smallpic.jpg


View attachment glam1.jpg


View attachment 2425722745_e357012b10.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

CherryBomb said:


> rawr! so many cute ladies!! Well, I'm new to these parts, but I don't mind showin off... here we go!



Pretty!!  Love the ink :]


----------



## CherryBomb

kinkykitten said:


> Pretty!!  Love the ink :]



Thanks darlin! I added you on MySpace. I have detailed pics of all my tattoos there if you're interested 

Cheers!

if anyone wants to add me on MySpace, here's my address: http://www.myspace.com/cherrybombmff


----------



## shirmack

Hole said:


> ^ Welcome to the forum! Is that a nose stud? Awesome. I have one too.
> 
> 
> These were taken 3 days ago.



Hole.... I meant what I said If you were my own mother lol...
I would still bang you like a screen door in a storm


----------



## shirmack

SanDiega said:


> But this might be a good way to introduce myself, Im 19 and I live in California, Im so glad I found you guys.



You def qualify as cute... 
Photo quality is dick... But your very ununattractive (plz note the provocative use of double negatives) xD


----------



## shirmack

CuriousKitten said:


> Okay fine.. tah dah.. my first face photo on Dims. *runs for the hills*



Is your real name campbells.... Cause you are mmmm mmmmm Good lmao


----------



## shirmack

CherchezLaFemme said:


> You said "cute" pic so....
> me singing to myself in some old ruins in Glastonbury, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in defense of the Abercrombie, I didn't want to parade around in my normal indie/fashion attire so I wouldn't scare the little kiddies )
> oh! and me trying to look dumb before going to the opera:



Your eyes are so freaking hawt.... Grrrr


----------



## shirmack

Love.Metal said:


> well I don't know if these are "cute"... I don't do "cute" well.
> 
> but they are rather funny. Two of them are just me chillin' on my bed with friends [who think it's funny to take dorky pics of me], and the other is me and my kitty ^-^
> 
> <3



I love your taste in clothes you look sexy but not skanky its pretty sweet


----------



## shirmack

Love.Metal said:


> So, here we have:
> 
> *Me being a dork. No surprises there.
> 
> * My best friend and I in a bathtub in a sex shop...wearing formal dresses. Because we can, and we are that badass.
> 
> *And me holding Cecil the Ball Python; because snakes are cute, and therefor me holding a snake is cuteness gold.
> 
> 
> <3 Sarah Beth



Again wow... I have never wished to be a bathtub so bad in my life


----------



## Surlysomething

Rockin the headphones at work.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

nice pic chica, I gotta remember to bring my headphones more often because the other day my employer walked into my office only to hear Public Enemy "My Uzi Weighs A Ton" full volume


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> nice pic chica, I gotta remember to bring my headphones more often because the other day my employer walked into my office only to hear Public Enemy "My Uzi Weighs A Ton" full volume



We all rock the headphones here or it would be constant musical mayhem
(plus they act as a headBAND for those of us with enough hair to make a small winter coat if need be)


----------



## SanDiega

sprintpimp said:


> You def qualify as cute...
> Photo quality is dick... But your very ununattractive (plz note the provocative use of double negatives) xD




it is literally a digital picture of a polaroid picture.
but I like it.
I would post more pics but I cant figure out how.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Here's a new picture...or two


----------



## Big Ben SC

TiffyBabii said:


> hehehe ok I'll bite  be gentle..



Sweet Jesus! My mind is made up! Canada here I come!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Here's a new picture...or two




I love that top you're wearing....the color red really seems to suit you


----------



## crice7

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 46365
> 
> View attachment 46366
> 
> Fat girl with chocolate, come and play boys  hehe
> 
> View attachment 46367
> 
> This one is on the other boards but its recent and I like it hehe



what an adorable set.

Need a napkin...or my tongue?

You are sooooo fine. :eat2:


----------



## Melian

I wouldn't call this "cute," but it is me, and it was AWESOMELY created by johnnytattoos. The man has talent!


----------



## Hole

chunkylex said:


> you look like a girl i had a crush on in middle school, and high school that when i finally got around to getting to ask out she disappeared . i really liked her.



Sorry. 
Hello? :blush:



Ninja Glutton said:


> You are gorgeous. Stand up against the naysayers and post moooorrreeee.



Haha, I take it you are going to be my body guard.




Dr. P Marshall said:


> You have the most incredible eyes. You're a beauty. I love the top photo by the way, the setting as well as you in the picture.



Thanks. 



sprintpimp said:


> Hole.... I meant what I said If you were my own mother lol...
> I would still bang you like a screen door in a storm



:blush:


----------



## Minerva_08

It's been forever & a day since I posted any pix. 

View attachment apple.jpg


View attachment apple2.jpg


----------



## boompoet

sprintpimp said:


> Hole.... I meant what I said If you were my own mother lol...
> I would still bang you like a screen door in a storm



Oh my GOD! :shocked:

So... Let me ask you, do chicks respond to that kind of thing usually? Granted, Hole is very attractive, but you could have said something... anything more appealing, don't you think?

Am I being to critical? Sorry if I am.


----------



## Wagimawr

boompoet said:


> Oh my GOD! :shocked:
> 
> So... Let me ask you, do chicks respond to that kind of thing usually? Granted, Hole is very attractive, but you could have said something... anything more appealing, don't you think?
> 
> Am I being to critical? Sorry if I am.



Seems that she responded well - a blush is positive, yes?

If she's offended, then your defense is warranted; if not, then let her deal with it.

He'll learn the hard way with somebody at some point.


----------



## Weeze

Minerva_08 said:


> It's been forever & a day since I posted any pix.



awww, I love your hair!!!!!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I wouldn't call this "cute," but it is me, and it was AWESOMELY created by johnnytattoos. The man has talent!



Very cool! I can't rep JT directly for this, so I'll just give my props here--nicely done!


----------



## Minerva_08

krismiss said:


> awww, I love your hair!!!!!



Thank you, sweets!


----------



## Smite

Nice pics Minerva :O


----------



## Weeze

its the thanksgiving dress fishface


----------



## Mishty

tree huggers unite!...or er...maybe not. :happy: 

View attachment Imagej2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

krismiss said:


> its the thanksgiving dress fishface



Krismiss, this is not cute- it's beautiful! Love that dress you are wearing 



Missblueyedeath said:


> tree huggers unite!...or er...maybe not. :happy:



Lol, this really IS too cute of a picture :bow:


----------



## Minerva_08

Smite said:


> Nice pics Minerva :O



Thank you, hon!


----------



## rmarion

krismiss said:


> its the thanksgiving dress fishface



that is pure sexy!


----------



## SanDiega

I wouldnt be a true California girl if didnt have period where I bleached my hair blonde and straighted it. It is natural and afroish now. 

View attachment n1054410323_30109062_5988.jpg


View attachment n1054410323_30060743_6891.jpg


View attachment l_9bcb66e762b99448d250119c7e0e621b.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

SanDiega, you are gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## M_69

Missblueyedeath said:


> tree huggers unite!...or er...maybe not. :happy:



would ya hug me instead of hugging the tree


----------



## M_69

rmarion said:


> that is pure sexy!



i agree..waaw what a beautiful eyes :smitten:


----------



## Louis KC

SanDiega said:


> I wouldnt be a true California girl if didnt have period where I bleached my hair blonde and straighted it. It is natural and afroish now.




I am officially smitten!:smitten:


----------



## bexy

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Here's a new picture...or two



Sooo gorgeous! I love your hair!


----------



## bexy

Love.Metal said:


> So, here we have:
> 
> *Me being a dork. No surprises there.
> 
> * My best friend and I in a bathtub in a sex shop...wearing formal dresses. Because we can, and we are that badass.
> 
> *And me holding Cecil the Ball Python; because snakes are cute, and therefor me holding a snake is cuteness gold.
> 
> 
> <3 Sarah Beth



Stunning!!! Cecil is adorable! How is your kitty by the way!!?


----------



## Laina

Ok, this is old(ish), but it is from the most enjoyable day I have ever had.

So, without further ado, here is me pouting on the playground because they would not let me jump off the monkey bars in hopes of an epic shot of me flying:




Yes, I made her photograph me pouting over monkey bars. 

And, because it would be awful to post only old pictures, here is me cuddling with Haley, who is undeniably more adorable--and thinks that she is a stuffed animal (when she doesn't think she's a cat): 




...did I mention my animals are confused? And yes, that is a stuffed dog that looks EXACTLY like Haley. I adopted her because she matched.


----------



## Diego

SanDiega said:


> I wouldnt be a true California girl if didnt have period where I bleached my hair blonde and straighted it. It is natural and afroish now.



You are REALLY like a lot pretty :smitten:


----------



## warwagon86

Laina said:


> Ok, this is old(ish), but it is from the most enjoyable day I have ever had.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is me pouting on the playground because they would not let me jump off the monkey bars in hopes of an epic shot of me flying:
> 
> Yes, I made her photograph me pouting over monkey bars.
> 
> And, because it would be awful to post only old pictures, here is me cuddling with Haley, who is undeniably more adorable--and thinks that she is a stuffed animal (when she doesn't think she's a cat):
> 
> ...did I mention my animals are confused? And yes, that is a stuffed dog that looks EXACTLY like Haley. I adopted her because she matched.



lovely pictures and love the pose on the playground haha:eat2:


----------



## Melian

Laina said:


> Ok, this is old(ish), but it is from the most enjoyable day I have ever had.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is me pouting on the playground because they would not let me jump off the monkey bars in hopes of an epic shot of me flying:
> 
> Yes, I made her photograph me pouting over monkey bars.
> 
> And, because it would be awful to post only old pictures, here is me cuddling with Haley, who is undeniably more adorable--and thinks that she is a stuffed animal (when she doesn't think she's a cat):
> 
> 
> ...did I mention my animals are confused? And yes, that is a stuffed dog that looks EXACTLY like Haley. I adopted her because she matched.




You're a cutie


----------



## Weeze

M_69 said:


> i agree..waaw what a beautiful eyes :smitten:



awww, thanks!!!


----------



## Buffetbelly

M_69 said:


> would ya hug me instead of hugging the tree


 
Ditto that, for MissBlueyed. Also, nice elbow dimple! :smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

Laina said:


> Ok, this is old(ish), but it is from the most enjoyable day I have ever had.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is me pouting on the playground because they would not let me jump off the monkey bars in hopes of an epic shot of me flying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I made her photograph me pouting over monkey bars.
> 
> And, because it would be awful to post only old pictures, here is me cuddling with Haley, who is undeniably more adorable--and thinks that she is a stuffed animal (when she doesn't think she's a cat):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...did I mention my animals are confused? And yes, that is a stuffed dog that looks EXACTLY like Haley. I adopted her because she matched.



Aw! You and your dog are cute! And don't pout, I'm sure it's not that hard to find unrestricted monkeybars!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Laina said:


> Ok, this is old(ish), but it is from the most enjoyable day I have ever had.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is me pouting on the playground because they would not let me jump off the monkey bars in hopes of an epic shot of me flying:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I made her photograph me pouting over monkey bars.
> 
> And, because it would be awful to post only old pictures, here is me cuddling with Haley, who is undeniably more adorable--and thinks that she is a stuffed animal (when she doesn't think she's a cat):
> 
> 
> ...did I mention my animals are confused? And yes, that is a stuffed dog that looks EXACTLY like Haley. I adopted her because she matched.




Wow Laina....you are as gorgeous as you are whip smart   :bow:


----------



## Louis KC

Laina said:


> Ok, this is old(ish), but it is from the most enjoyable day I have ever had.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is me pouting on the playground because they would not let me jump off the monkey bars in hopes of an epic shot of me flying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I made her photograph me pouting over monkey bars.
> 
> And, because it would be awful to post only old pictures, here is me cuddling with Haley, who is undeniably more adorable--and thinks that she is a stuffed animal (when she doesn't think she's a cat):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...did I mention my animals are confused? And yes, that is a stuffed dog that looks EXACTLY like Haley. I adopted her because she matched.




Is there room for me in there? :smitten:


----------



## bexy

Laina said:


> Ok, this is old(ish), but it is from the most enjoyable day I have ever had.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is me pouting on the playground because they would not let me jump off the monkey bars in hopes of an epic shot of me flying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I made her photograph me pouting over monkey bars.




ooooh, cute shoes, sexy stockings!!


----------



## Hole

As per request. 

The lighting gave me a triangle for a nose. Lol.



New outfit. 



My George Michael ticket.




I was just fooling around with my sister's cam and I'm _about_ to burst into laughter as I take the pic.
Hence, the 'weird' expression.. haha.


----------



## Love.Metal

Hole, you are effin' gorgeous!!!!!!!


Ahhhh, you're just cementing my girl-crush on ya.

Slammin' body and show-stopping face


<3


----------



## johnnytattoos

Love.Metal said:


> Hole, you are effin' gorgeous!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you're just cementing my girl-crush on ya.
> 
> Slammin' body and show-stopping face
> 
> 
> <3



what she^ said


----------



## Ninja Glutton

That last picture makes me melt into a pile of speechless goo.


----------



## StridentDionysus

Hole said:


> As per request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My George Michael ticket.



That pic has WIN all over it. I shall "inspire" and take a pic with my Iron Maiden ticket :smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

Hole:

All of the above. ^^^


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

oh I do like the redheads


----------



## Hole

Love.Metal said:


> Hole, you are effin' gorgeous!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you're just cementing my girl-crush on ya.
> 
> Slammin' body and show-stopping face
> 
> 
> <3



:blush: You're hot stuff and I'm not just saying that.
A simple thank you would have been enough. 



johnnytattoos said:


> what she^ said



Aw! *kisses*



Ninja Glutton said:


> That last picture makes me melt into a pile of speechless goo.



Haha! Now YOU have left me speechless. :blush: Thank you.



StridentDionysus said:


> That pic has WIN all over it. I shall "inspire" and take a pic with my Iron Maiden ticket :smitten:





WillSpark said:


> Hole:
> 
> All of the above. ^^^


Thanks you two! 





WhiteHotRazor said:


> oh I do like the redheads



Hello. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Moved into a new area at work and decided to take a series of Mac inspired pics.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Moved into a new area at work and decided to take a series of Mac inspired pics.



Cool pics, esp the last one.

But I have to ask....what the hell is that oval thing in the background


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Cool pics, esp the last one.
> 
> But I have to ask....what the hell is that oval thing in the background



It's a giant Christmas ornament someone made. Tis the season.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Moved into a new area at work and decided to take a series of Mac inspired pics.



O Canada!


----------



## Esther

Hole said:


> As per request.



You have gorgeous hair!! If mine curled that beautifully I wouldn't straighten the crap out of it and stick it in a ponytail every day like I do, haha.


----------



## Hole

Esther said:


> You have gorgeous hair!! If mine curled that beautifully I wouldn't straighten the crap out of it and stick it in a ponytail every day like I do, haha.



Aw thanks.. I grew up wishing I had straight hair and used to straighten it. Sometimes I still get those days where I wish I had straight hair but for the most part I've embraced it. I think there are perks to both straight and curly/wavey hair.


----------



## jayfromnyc

Bountiful1966 said:


> Dont know if i am cute enough but i like this pic of me.



Not cute enough? Are you kidding me? You are pretty sexy. BTW I love a lady in glasses:kiss2:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> It's a giant Christmas ornament someone made. Tis the season.



Oh yeah....seeing it now. We constructed a latex glove tree and topped it with an Eppendorf microtube star. It basically just looks like a pile of garbage


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Hole said:


> Aw thanks.. I grew up wishing I had straight hair and used to straighten it. Sometimes I still get those days where I wish I had straight hair but for the most part I've embraced it. I think there are perks to both straight and curly/wavey hair.



The midground of that is slightly wavy hair. If you air-dry it (or if it's an exceptionally humid day), you can hang ornaments on it. Simply must blow-dry it. Worst of both worlds. 

Anyway -- great pics, nice sense of humor, but questionable taste in music.


----------



## Hole

^^ Haha, I have an eclectic taste in music. Don't judge.


----------



## BBWBecky

I hope you all like the x-mas pic..my daughter Tiana is in it..[/IMG] 

View attachment X-MAS 2008.jpg


----------



## Tad

BBWBecky said:


> I hope you all like the x-mas pic..my daughter Tiana is in it..[/IMG]



Becky--long time no see! (Used to talk with you in Dims chat, but not for some years now I think....and have not seen you on the boards lately either I think?) Good to see you still remember us 

And what a cute pic! A keeper for sure


----------



## george83

Laina said:


>



Those shoes are to die for  :wubu:.


----------



## Esther

Curly hair can be tough to deal with, but it looks like you've got yours under control! I just can't figure out how to wear mine curly, it's really... large, and Scary Spice-like if I let it do its thing naturally!



Hole said:


> Aw thanks.. I grew up wishing I had straight hair and used to straighten it. Sometimes I still get those days where I wish I had straight hair but for the most part I've embraced it. I think there are perks to both straight and curly/wavey hair.


----------



## Fable

Don't mind my pile of crap :doh:


----------



## Uriel

Fable said:


> Don't mind my pile of crap :doh:



I think my heart just skipped a beat...


-Uriel


----------



## Melian

Fable said:


> Don't mind my pile of crap :doh:



LOL! Pile of crap aside, you're very cute!


----------



## kinkykitten

Fable said:


> Don't mind my pile of crap :doh:




Such beautiful lady!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Fable said:


> Don't mind my pile of crap :doh:




whoo! nice pic chica very cute


----------



## Fable

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Smite

Yeah amazing picture Fable :O


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BBWBecky said:


> I hope you all like the x-mas pic..my daughter Tiana is in it..[/IMG]


I think your cute daughter just stole the thread- wonderful picture


----------



## ThatIsThat

Me with my very sexy BHM friend :eat2:


----------



## WillSpark

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Me with my very sexy BHM friend :eat2:



Man, you are gorgeous! Your friend is really lucky! 

Love the smile, BTW. Tell me, did anything happen to provoke the rampant tongue? 


And @ Fable: Beautiful pic. I don't mind the piles of crap. I have a few of my own.


----------



## ThatIsThat

WillSpark said:


> Man, you are gorgeous! Your friend is really lucky!
> 
> Love the smile, BTW. Tell me, did anything happen to provoke the rampant tongue?


A bit later I got to have my hands on him :blush: I'm the lucky one!


----------



## WillSpark

CherchezLaFemme said:


> A bit later I got to have my hands on him :blush: I'm the lucky one!



Oh, I'm sure the luck was mutual then.


----------



## kinkykitten

A few from my birthday! 8th Dec 











Slightly drunken..






Me and my soon to be husband on my birthday <3






and one from the day before my birthday :*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

kinkykitten said:


> A few from my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly drunken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my soon to be husband on my birthday <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from the day before my birthday :*



Great pictures! And I just noticed you set a date for your wedding. That's great! Congrats. You two are a gorgeous couple.


----------



## kinkykitten

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Great pictures! And I just noticed you set a date for your wedding. That's great! Congrats. You two are a gorgeous couple.



Yeah  

Thank you soo much  xx


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Wow, KinkyKitten, you are gorgeous. Your piercings are delicious.

Congrats to you and the man, also! I wish you two the absolute best.


----------



## ThatIsThat

Kinky Kitten, you are incredibly beautiful and sexy! What a lucky man :wubu:


----------



## Cors

kinkykitten said:


> A few from my birthday! 8th Dec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly drunken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my soon to be husband on my birthday <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from the day before my birthday :*



Happy birthday gorgeous! <3


----------



## WillSpark

Love the hat, Kitten.


----------



## kinkykitten

:wubu::wubu:

Aww thanks everyone! :blush::blush:


----------



## Lavasse

Fable said:


> Don't mind my pile of crap :doh:



Now thats a Fable I wouldn't mind reading


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> A few from my birthday! 8th Dec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly drunken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my soon to be husband on my birthday <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from the day before my birthday :*



Wow gorgeous...I truely am blessed:wubu:
My little hottie


----------



## WillSpark

Dan, I hope you don't mind that we've all been crushing (and girl-crushing, for those it applies to) on kitten. 

She speaks highly of you.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 46365







Someones a brown noser lol. Kidding of course. Cute pic though.


----------



## MaxArden

You're all super cute...


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

CuriousKitten said:


> Okay fine.. tah dah.. my first face photo on Dims. *runs for the hills*







Are those anime books I see behind you ?


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

CherchezLaFemme said:


> You said "cute" pic so....
> me singing to myself in some old ruins in Glastonbury, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in defense of the Abercrombie, I didn't want to parade around in my normal indie/fashion attire so I wouldn't scare the little kiddies )
> oh! and me trying to look dumb before going to the opera:



In the second pic my friend said it looked like you were showing the size of a picticular male body part lol. Btw I think you look cute in all your pics especially the 3rd one super cute.


----------



## Von_Pudge

WillSpark said:


> Dan, I hope you don't mind that we've all been crushing (and girl-crushing, for those it applies to) on kitten.
> 
> She speaks highly of you.



Lol no problem at all...I can't blame any of you. I perv over her myselfhehe
Girl-crushing????lol


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Cute, pictures, and me do not get along very well. At all. But I shall post a picture nonetheless because I am crazy. =)



My one friend thinks your hot and you look like Anna Faris.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

thejuicyone said:


>



Ooooooo a Katharine McPhee look a like. If you don't know who that is Google her lol.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Fable said:


> Don't mind my pile of crap :doh:



Sorry my eyes are elsewhere lol.


----------



## WillSpark

Von_Pudge said:


> Girl-crushing????lol



Yeah. I think some of the girls here want her as much as some of us guys.


----------



## Smite

I think WeirdMetamorphosis sets the record for most consecutive "ugh"-liners.


----------



## CuriousKitten

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Are those anime books I see behind you ?



Yes they are but this photo was taken at a party at my friend's house so they are hers not mine. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## kinkykitten

Xmas pics! 
















and my dog waiting for his dinner


----------



## WillSpark

w00t. Post X-mas kinkykitten pic presents!


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> Xmas pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my dog waiting for his dinner



Absolutely stunning as ever princess wow
Hotness in redness!


----------



## kinkykitten

hehehe

:blush::wubu::blush:


----------



## Wagimawr

Red is certainly your color.

Y'know, next to black


----------



## Wantabelly

This is the best dressing gown ever!  

View attachment DSC01352-1.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

Wantabelly, I love your eyes. I feel like I could fall into them, yet they're staring through me...

Have you ever thought of being a hypnotist?


----------



## kinkykitten

Wantabelly said:


> This is the best dressing gown ever!



Cutenessssss!!


----------



## Wantabelly

WillSpark said:


> Wantabelly, I love your eyes. I feel like I could fall into them, yet they're staring through me...
> 
> Have you ever thought of being a hypnotist?



Interesting.... although i'm quite shy at looking people in the eye...


----------



## Wantabelly

kinkykitten said:


> Cutenessssss!!



 he he, thanks honey x


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Wantabelly said:


> This is the best dressing gown ever!



True gorgeousness.


----------



## kinkykitten

Wagimawr said:


> Red is certainly your color.
> 
> Y'know, next to black



Lol  thanks


----------



## orinoco

Wantabelly said:


> This is the best dressing gown ever!



:smitten::smitten:

don't suppose there's room for two in there? bloody freezing this morning!


----------



## ghhfdh

chunkywannabe said:


> Here I am....
> 
> View attachment 50450
> 
> 
> View attachment 50451
> 
> 
> View attachment 50452



B-e-a-utiful!


----------



## baron20

You are breath taking wantabelly!!! Whats your phone number? I have the belly your looking for.


----------



## Jackoblangada

Wantabelly said:


> This is the best dressing gown ever!



You are hauntingly beutiful. Simply breathtaking.
Would that I could come back as one of your dressing gowns.


----------



## Hole

Kinky Kitten, you look hot in red.


----------



## Von_Pudge

Hole said:


> Kinky Kitten, you look hot in red.




She looks totally amazing in anything:wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> She looks totally amazing in anything:wubu:



What about nothing? Private strip show?  :blush:


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> What about nothing? Private strip show?  :blush:




F*ck YES!!!!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
...and that post put an end to any doubt about me being the luckiest guy ever.lol. WOW you simply are the best princess...in every possible way.


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> F*ck YES!!!!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
> ...and that post put an end to any doubt about me being the luckiest guy ever.lol. WOW you simply are the best princess...in every possible way.



LOL  will see you on Tuesday though..

Can't post my strip show here i'd get myself banned lol my strategically placed star pics got deleted lol 

But if you wanna see in private the offer still stands  xx


----------



## escapist

> Can't post my strip show here i'd get myself banned lol my strategically placed star pics got deleted lol



Am I the only one thinking of making an Adult Paid Access BHM/FFA where almost anything goes? You can cover yourself with spaghetti but no hissing!


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> Am I the only one thinking of making an Adult Paid Access BHM/FFA where almost anything goes? You can cover yourself with spaghetti but no hissing!



LOL :happy:  Sure why not?


----------



## escapist

kinkykitten said:


> LOL :happy:  Sure why not?


 Well you know with that kind of calorie burn I would have to double or 3x my food intake to keep up with all the "exercise". If there is a big enough market I might do it.  I'm willing to sacrifice for the greater good of FFA/BHM Kind.


----------



## kinkykitten

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Me with my very sexy BHM friend :eat2:



Awwwwww! Cute!   Missed this one.. It's adorable. Looks like fun  lol


----------



## WillSpark

Looking good Eva! 

And who doesn't love a good joke at Miss SC? Hilarious video.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

New photos!!


----------



## johnnytattoos

just....perfect.


----------



## Hole

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> New photos!!



Oh my God.. Absolutely beautiful. I can't believe how someone can have so much beauty.


----------



## escapist

i am hungry...for those lips:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Oh my God.. Absolutely beautiful. I can't believe how someone can have so much beauty.



Ditto!!


----------



## kinkykitten

A few clothed ones cos i'm feeling shy today lol.. Some of me and Dan together on way soon though as requested, watch this space  lol

Before Xmas






And this is what drunk Sarah looks like...


----------



## Tyrael

You all look pretty damn fine ladies


----------



## escapist

kinkykitten said:


> A few clothed ones cos i'm feeling shy today lol.. Some of me and Dan together on way soon though as requested, watch this space  lol
> 
> Before Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what drunk Sarah looks like...





and what does a satisfied sarah look like


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> New photos!!



Jealousy....I have it. lol


----------



## Wantabelly

Melian said:


> Jealousy....I have it. lol



Me too... damn it girl. MUST...BECOME...MARY


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> New photos!!




WHOA! Now thats what I call H-O-T.


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> and what does a satisfied sarah look like



Muwhahahaha


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> A few clothed ones cos i'm feeling shy today lol.. Some of me and Dan together on way soon though as requested, watch this space  lol
> 
> Before Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what drunk Sarah looks like...



I love your look! And I've never seen a drunk person look so pretty!


----------



## WillSpark

I think we can all sum up this thread with a great big fat complimentary "DAAAAYYYUUUMMMM!"


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> New photos!!



Super lovely as always


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

So here I am in my car, you can see the hockey bag back in the hatch...will take pictures with a real camera this weekend...but I am now blonde  yay!


----------



## Tyrael

That are some really lovely pics lady's


----------



## MaxArden

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> So here I am in my car, you can see the hockey bag back in the hatch...will take pictures with a real camera this weekend...but I am now blonde  yay!



And a very lovely blonde indeed...


----------



## kinkykitten

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> So here I am in my car, you can see the hockey bag back in the hatch...will take pictures with a real camera this weekend...but I am now blonde  yay!



Awww lovely! suits you blonde... and you all smiley aww :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> So here I am in my car, you can see the hockey bag back in the hatch...will take pictures with a real camera this weekend...but I am now blonde  yay!




blonde looks good on you (and I hear it takes ten years off and something about having more fun  )


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> I love your look! And I've never seen a drunk person look so pretty!



:blush::blush: Awww lol

Trust me... by the end of the night it was far from pretty .... I stumbled in and fell head first under the christmas tree :doh:  lol


----------



## Kazak

kinkykitten said:


> :blush::blush:.... I stumbled in and fell head first under the christmas tree :doh:  lol



found a new way to open the gifts?


----------



## WillSpark

Kazak said:


> found a new way to open the gifts?



Only if it wasn't something fragile and expensive, made of glass, or a small animal.


----------



## kinkykitten

Kazak said:


> found a new way to open the gifts?





WillSpark said:


> Only if it wasn't something fragile and expensive, made of glass, or a small animal.



LOL... to be honest, I have NO recollection of this whatsoever. It's just what I have been told and I had the carpet burns on my knees to back up the story  Yup... I'm hopeless! lol


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

kinkykitten said:


> LOL... to be honest, I have NO recollection of this whatsoever. It's just what I have been told and I had the carpet burns on my knees to back up the story  Yup... I'm hopeless! lol



That's always when you know you had a good night. When you wake up the next morning after a night of partying with some sort of injury (for me it's usually bruises). Just like... "Damn, that didn't hurt last night!"


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> That's always when you know you had a good night. When you wake up the next morning after a night of partying with some sort of injury (for me it's usually bruises). Just like... "Damn, that didn't hurt last night!"



LOL yup... I'm the same! I'm usually covered in bruises too from a night out. I didn't realise until the morning... I woke up and was like wtf happened to my knees?! haha it's all good :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

lol ummmm these are random and one of them was taken without my knowledge haha....soooo now u know how i look when im not hawwwt hahaha 

View attachment audi rox.jpg


View attachment audrey pic.jpg


View attachment blaaaaa.jpg


View attachment guuuurrrl.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol ummmm these are random and one of them was taken without my knowledge haha....soooo now u know how i look when im not hawwwt hahaha



Soooo cute.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Ninja Glutton said:


> Soooo cute.



lol thank u....i look so depressed in the third one lol :/


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol ummmm these are random and one of them was taken without my knowledge haha....soooo now u know how i look when im not hawwwt hahaha



Awwww you're so pretty, girl!  :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Awwww you're so pretty, girl!  :happy:



lol look who's talking!!!!! You have the bestest eyes.....as a fellow eyeliner luvr i am extremely envious of your awesome jobs on ur eyes


----------



## katorade

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> New photos!!



Okay, you look like you were carved out of marble. Flawless!

This was me on New Year's...before I was drunk and couldn't keep my tights from pooling around my knees...


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol look who's talking!!!!! You have the bestest eyes.....as a fellow eyeliner luvr i am extremely envious of your awesome jobs on ur eyes



Awww hehe :blush: Thank yooou  x



katorade said:


> Okay, you look like you were carved out of marble. Flawless!
> 
> This was me on New Year's...before I was drunk and couldn't keep my tights from pooling around my knees...



Pretty Pretty Smile  :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

lol im serious im doing my eyes like yours on monday, hope u dont mind.....ill be sure to take pics lol. i love make up....i have so much and i love going crazy with it


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol im serious im doing my eyes like yours on monday, hope u dont mind.....ill be sure to take pics lol. i love make up....i have so much and i love going crazy with it



:] Not at all  Bet it will look lovely on you :happy: Me too... I love being experimental with my make up... I try out loads of different colours/techniques 

:bow:


----------



## Oirish

AshleyEileen said:


> I've always thought this was a cute picture.
> I could be wrong.



Nope, not wrong at all. You're adorable.


----------



## Oirish

katorade said:


> Okay, you look like you were carved out of marble. Flawless!
> 
> This was me on New Year's...before I was drunk and couldn't keep my tights from pooling around my knees...



Very cute


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Not bad...


----------



## Weeze




----------



## WillSpark

Dorky is never a bad thing!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

krismiss said:


>



Good Lord you look,*holding hands up cupping gesture*...smart. 

very nice pics


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

krismiss said:


>




I like that pillow


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

krismiss said:


>




*high fives* some one else with big boobies that compare to mine finally lol..... nah, but beautiful pic hun


----------



## Cors

krismiss said:


>



Wish I look that good without makeup!


----------



## chicken legs

lol...I second that...great skin and highlights...cant beat that.


----------



## Weeze

WillSpark said:


> Dorky is never a bad thing!


Haha, that's true 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Good Lord you look,*holding hands up cupping gesture*...smart.
> 
> very nice pics


haha, you're sweet  thanks.



TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I like that pillow


its a pretty awesome pillow 



SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> *high fives* some one else with big boobies that compare to mine finally lol..... nah, but beautiful pic hun


Nothing wrong with big boobies 



Cors said:


> Wish I look that good without makeup!


hahaha, thanks! You're adorable anyway, m'dear.


chicken legs said:


> lol...I second that...great skin and highlights...cant beat that.


lol. i'm actually getting rid of the highlights sometime this week...

You all are so nice


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((KRIS))) apparently the dims society thinks differently...You look awesome..thanks for posting ((HON)))*


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


>



All sorts of pretty.


----------



## Tad

Cors said:


> Wish I look that good without makeup!



You probably do.....I think most women look just fine without make up. But when you are used to seeing yourself one way, different always looks strange.


----------



## Tanuki

Wow!

Sutch Cute Ladies! :wubu:

Hehe AshleyEileen that pic is adorable!

And krismiss you have looooovely eyes!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha 

View attachment blllllaaaaa.jpg


View attachment Audi profile pic.jpg


----------



## Louis KC

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha




Very Sexy!:smitten:


----------



## KingOfPain

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha


 

Why put on makeup when you have natural beauty?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

KingOfPain said:


> Why put on makeup when you have natural beauty?



lol ummmm we lookin at the same pic????


----------



## kinkykitten

KingOfPain said:


> Why put on makeup when you have natural beauty?



He has a point hun! Wish I could look half that good without make up 
You're a cutie


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> He has a point hun! Wish I could look half that good without make up
> You're a cutie



 u ppl are too nice.... lol


----------



## escapist

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol ummmm we lookin at the same pic????



We are often our own worst critic, I find those days to be the best ones to remember all the positive things the great and wonderful people here have said about me.

...and you can mark me down for agreeing, that's a face you can wake up to and be happy.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

escapist said:


> We are often our own worst critic, I find those days to be the best ones to remember all the positive things the great and wonderful people here have said about me.
> 
> ...and you can mark me down for agreeing, that's a face you can wake up to and be happy.



lol not when i open my mouth.....lol my dog is my lil baby and he loves to give me morning kisses so needless to say i have major morning breath hahaha....hey at least im honest


----------



## Uriel

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol not when i open my mouth.....lol my dog is my lil baby and he loves to give me morning kisses so needless to say i have major morning breath hahaha....hey at least im honest



Dog kisses...Er, is that why girls have 2 sets of lips? To avoid the dog kisses? Oh crap, sorry...this belongs in the Horny thread.


-Uriel
PS:Yes, that was gross, but sort of funny (I think)


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

kinkykitten said:


> He has a point hun! Wish I could look half that good without make up
> You're a cutie



I know you look hot without makeup Sarah. Tigger thinks so too.




SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha



Mmmm I see something I like now :eat2: .


----------



## Tanuki

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha



Oh you are Beautiful...! :wubu:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

So yeah out of boredom I updated my pic tonight to post in another forum and figured I'd leave it here too. 

View attachment 0109b.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha



THis may sound bizarre but you have gorgeous hair! :smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren you have inspired me to post some of my now make up pics....

Just to prove that not all of us can look that damned cute without the slap lol......

This one was taken in Sept when I still have my bridge piercing and purple hair. I miss them.







Playing in the snow 






Smiley on the beach


----------



## Kazak

K.K. the only thing you proved is that you don't need make up either


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> THis may sound bizarre but you have gorgeous hair! :smitten:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> thank you lol?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> SoliloquyOfaSiren you have inspired me to post some of my now make up pics....
> 
> Just to prove that not all of us can look that damned cute without the slap lol......
> 
> This one was taken in Sept when I still have my bridge piercing and purple hair. I miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley on the beach



haha ok....yeah ur way prettier and u know it lol


----------



## chicken legs

kinkykitten said:


> SoliloquyOfaSiren you have inspired me to post some of my now make up pics....
> 
> Just to prove that not all of us can look that damned cute without the slap lol......
> 
> This one was taken in Sept when I still have my bridge piercing and purple hair. I miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley on the beach



Ohhhh i lovvve those boots in the second pic...many moons ago i had a simliar pair.......alas ...i have gone corporate...


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> K.K. the only thing you proved is that you don't need make up either



*what he said x10*


----------



## Hole

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha



You are very cute!



And Sarah, you look beautiful without makeup. Promise.


----------



## kinkykitten

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: Thanks all of yoou! x


Edit: oooh my 600th post ^____^


----------



## MaxArden

Flyin Lilac said:


> So yeah out of boredom I updated my pic tonight to post in another forum and figured I'd leave it here too.



And a lovely pic it is


----------



## Tyrael

Once again  lovely pics lady's :blush::blush::blush::blush:



And grats with the 600th post kinkykitten :blush::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> Once again  lovely pics lady's :blush::blush:
> 
> 
> 
> And grats with the 600th post kinkykitten :blush::kiss2::wubu:



:happy:

:bow: Thanks hun :kiss2:


----------



## WillSpark

Y'know, I always seem to prefer the "All-Natural" look. If the make-up is part of your character or personality, go for it, but otherwise, just a subtle shade of lipstick, and maybe some light brushing of cheek-crap and very light eye-make-up will do it!

However, you ladies all look gorgeous either way, so you're blowing my entire perception. Blowing my mind, man!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

WillSpark said:


> Y'know, I always seem to prefer the "All-Natural" look. If the make-up is part of your character or personality, go for it, but otherwise, just a subtle shade of lipstick, and maybe some light brushing of cheek-crap and very light eye-make-up will do it!
> 
> However, you ladies all look gorgeous either way, so you're blowing my entire perception. Blowing my mind, man!



 lol you just said the perfect thing ever to this debate lol.....congrats!!!!!  i now have faith that men are not so clueless


----------



## WillSpark

If I'm the one who made you realize that you must have missed like 3/4 of the other guys on this board.


----------



## kinkykitten

WillSpark said:


> If I'm the one who made you realize that you must have missed like 3/4 of the other guys on this board.



heheee what a sweetheart :happy:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

kinkykitten said:


> heheee what a sweetheart :happy:




Please tell me you have a twin sister or just a sister? I wanna clone you so bad lol.


----------



## kinkykitten

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Please tell me you have a twin sister or just a sister? I wanna clone you so bad lol.



LOL aww i'm afraid not... I'm the one and only kitten


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> .... and maybe some light brushing of cheek-crap....



Ah! My morning routine!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Flyin Lilac said:


> So yeah out of boredom I updated my pic tonight to post in another forum and figured I'd leave it here too.




You are quite the example of natural beauty yourself :bow:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are quite the example of natural beauty yourself :bow:



Oh thank you so much, that's very nice of you to say! Occasionally I wonder if I should start using makeup, but when I think about the time and labor I just cringe. Plus I'd probably break out in some godawful rash lol. I figure I'll just put myself out there "as is" and hope for the best!


----------



## katorade

WillSpark said:


> Y'know, I always seem to prefer the "All-Natural" look. If the make-up is part of your character or personality, go for it, but otherwise, just a subtle shade of lipstick, and maybe some light brushing of cheek-crap and very light eye-make-up will do it!
> 
> However, you ladies all look gorgeous either way, so you're blowing my entire perception. Blowing my mind, man!



You know, I'm a firm believer that most guys don't actually know when a woman is wearing makeup most of the time. I've been told that I have flawless skin and look great sans makeup, but I'll actually be wearing foundation, concealer, powder, blush, highlighter, brow powder, multiple shades of eyeshadow, mascara, and lip gloss. Lol!


----------



## Lavasse

katorade said:


> You know, I'm a firm believer that most guys don't actually know when a woman is wearing makeup most of the time. I've been told that I have flawless skin and look great sans makeup, but I'll actually be wearing foundation, concealer, powder, blush, highlighter, brow powder, multiple shades of eyeshadow, mascara, and lip gloss. Lol!



Most guys I know couldn't tell if a woman was wearing make-up even if she was painted like Bozo the Clown!


----------



## escapist

KK I wish I could rep for purple hair! Rarrrrrr


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> KK I wish I could rep for purple hair! Rarrrrrr



Hehehe :blush: :blush: Thanks!


----------



## Surlysomething

as close to angelic as i'll ever get...

(self taken photo, notice the weird shoulder angle)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That's awesome, Tina. How did you do that???


----------



## otherland78

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol ummmm these are random and one of them was taken without my knowledge haha....soooo now u know how i look when im not hawwwt hahaha



Wow you are sooo cuuuute :wubu:

I wish i would live not so far away and had been born a little earlier :_):doh:

sweet smile huhhh!! ;-):bow:


----------



## charlieversion2

Surlysomething said:


> *image*
> 
> as close to angelic as i'll ever get...
> 
> (self taken photo, notice the weird shoulder angle)





This is a GREAT photo. It's very cool, I love the effects your glasses give it. That should be your avatar :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's awesome, Tina. How did you do that???


 

Thanks! I used just fooled around with some option on a picture changing program. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

ChrisVersion2 said:


> This is a GREAT photo. It's very cool, I love the effects your glasses give it. That should be your avatar :bow:


 

Thanks! It was just a regular picture that I played with a bit.


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> as close to angelic as i'll ever get...
> 
> (self taken photo, notice the weird shoulder angle)




Interesting...


----------



## kinkykitten

WillSpark said:


> Y'know, I always seem to prefer the "All-Natural" look. If the make-up is part of your character or personality, go for it, but otherwise, just a subtle shade of lipstick, and maybe some light brushing of cheek-crap and very light eye-make-up will do it!
> 
> However, you ladies all look gorgeous either way, so you're blowing my entire perception. Blowing my mind, man!



"Cheek-Crap"

Epic lol


----------



## Kazak

Surlysomething said:


> as close to angelic as i'll ever get...
> 
> (self taken photo, notice the weird shoulder angle)


 
a very beautiful smile & I like your eyes.


----------



## Uriel

katorade said:


> You know, I'm a firm believer that most guys don't actually know when a woman is wearing makeup most of the time. I've been told that I have flawless skin and look great sans makeup, but I'll actually be wearing foundation, concealer, powder, blush, highlighter, brow powder, multiple shades of eyeshadow, mascara, and lip gloss. Lol!



Some of us know...I have sisters.

We see behind the Wizard's curtain...and we still love ya.



-Uriel


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> the first one is from today....i got no sleep i look like craaaap hahaha. and ummmmmmm idk. lol yeah this is me when i dont do my makeup haha....please donot hold me liable for any blindness caused by my pics haha



Your pics may cause blindness, but only for the same reasons they'd cause hairy palms.

You're a very attractive young woman. Any man would be proud to have the opportunity to make you happy.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> Your pics may cause blindness, but only for the same reasons they'd cause hairy palms.
> 
> You're a very attractive young woman. Any man would be proud to have the opportunity to make you happy.




 thank you hun lol


----------



## kinkykitten

Lol









And....
Me and my Dan :wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....
> Me and my Dan :wubu:



im jealous lol.....your so beautifula nd ur fiance is as well.if only all of us could be as aesthetically blessed -.- *sigh*


----------



## Canonista

kinkykitten said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....
> Me and my Dan :wubu:



As a certified, dyed-in-the-wool leg man, I have to say you gotta stop coverin' yours up!

(And I really liked the pic of you that you posted earlier where you were outdoors and smiling brightly. Almost laughing, you were. I'd love to see more of you laughing. Sexy/sultry is good, but your smile is absolute radiance!)


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> im jealous lol.....your so beautifula nd ur fiance is as well.if only all of us could be as aesthetically blessed -.- *sigh*




You're no slouch yourself, sweetie!:wubu:

I sense self-esteem issues here. Trust me, you've got MUCH to be proud of in terms of your looks. (And personality, I should add!) Hold your head high!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> You're no slouch yourself, sweetie!:wubu:
> 
> I sense self-esteem issues here. Trust me, you've got MUCH to be proud of in terms of your looks. (And personality, I should add!) Hold your head high!



lol i have body image issues. no big. i will never see myself as attractive and ive accepted that. no need to dwell on spilled milk  dont think i used that phrase right....oh well haha


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i have body image issues. no big. i will never see myself as attractive and ive accepted that. no need to dwell on spilled milk  dont think i used that phrase right....oh well haha



Bring yourself over here sweetie. I'll appreciate you enough for the both of us!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> Bring yourself over here sweetie. I'll appreciate you enough for the both of us!



 ur silly


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> as close to angelic as i'll ever get...
> 
> (self taken photo, notice the weird shoulder angle)



Pfff...you're totally angelic. Like a cuddly, little....OMG IT'S BITING ME!!!


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....
> Me and my Dan :wubu:



Beautiful Sarah. :wubu: I love your complexion and makeup!
That pic of you and your man is just too sweet for words.:happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> im jealous lol.....your so beautifula nd ur fiance is as well.if only all of us could be as aesthetically blessed -.- *sigh*



Aww thank you! But you are beautiful yourself hun 



Canonista said:


> As a certified, dyed-in-the-wool leg man, I have to say you gotta stop coverin' yours up!
> 
> (And I really liked the pic of you that you posted earlier where you were outdoors and smiling brightly. Almost laughing, you were. I'd love to see more of you laughing. Sexy/sultry is good, but your smile is absolute radiance!)



Thank you so much :blush: That is such a nice thing to say! :happy:



Hole said:


> Beautiful Sarah. :wubu: I love your complexion and makeup!
> That pic of you and your man is just too sweet for words.:happy:




:wubu: *hugs* it was smiles all round :blush:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ummm heres some random pics of yours truly....all from within the last month. the one i look rather pissed off in is from new years and i didnt want my friend taking a pic when i was a hawt mess haha. and some how my emotions ap sculpture mask poject worked its way in here as welll....and it was crafted after a picture of me....yes i can make mean scary faces hahaha...um enjoy? lol 

View attachment boo.jpg


View attachment kisses.jpg


View attachment new years.jpg


View attachment mask.jpg


View attachment chimaira_groupies_unite.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ummm heres some random pics of yours truly....all from within the last month. the one i look rather pissed off in is from new years and i didnt want my friend taking a pic when i was a hawt mess haha. and some how my emotions ap sculpture mask poject worked its way in here as welll....and it was crafted after a picture of me....yes i can make mean scary faces hahaha...um enjoy? lol



Oh, my. How far is it from Kalamazoo, MI to Akron, OH? :batting:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

~da rev~ said:


> Oh, my. How far is it from Kalamazoo, MI to Akron, OH? :batting:



hmmmmmm idk, but im sure its a safe distance to hide from me lol


----------



## Hole

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ummm heres some random pics of yours truly....all from within the last month. the one i look rather pissed off in is from new years and i didnt want my friend taking a pic when i was a hawt mess haha. and some how my emotions ap sculpture mask poject worked its way in here as welll....and it was crafted after a picture of me....yes i can make mean scary faces hahaha...um enjoy? lol



Pretty girl! You remind me of someone... Not sure who yet. I'll let you know when I know.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hole said:


> Pretty girl! You remind me of someone... Not sure who yet. I'll let you know when I know.



lol the two celebrities I get most are Rachel Leigh Cook (who oddly resembles me a little and is the same height and whatnot) and Katie Holmes.....i dont see kaie holmes at all but i get it alot


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ummm heres some random pics of yours truly....all from within the last month. the one i look rather pissed off in is from new years and i didnt want my friend taking a pic when i was a hawt mess haha. and some how my emotions ap sculpture mask poject worked its way in here as welll....and it was crafted after a picture of me....yes i can make mean scary faces hahaha...um enjoy? lol



Awwwwwww :happy: Cutie!!!

Love the sculpture too! Brains as well as beauty! :bow:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Awwwwwww :happy: Cutie!!!
> 
> Love the sculpture too! Brains as well as beauty! :bow:



lol that was easy to do actually....right now im working on a kurt kobain bust haha.


----------



## Uriel

OK...so I just wanted Post 666!!!!!!


\m/


-Uriel


----------



## Hole

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol that was easy to do actually....right now im working on a kurt kobain bust haha.



Oh, oh, oh. Nirvana fan here! *raises hand* Please do show us when you are done.

And yes, you remind me of Rachel but not Katie.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hole said:


> Oh, oh, oh. Nirvana fan here! *raises hand* Please do show us when you are done.
> 
> And yes, you remind me of Rachel but not Katie.




lol will do...im actually using MichaelAngelo's 'David' as a refference....compare the two and its rly creepy how much they look alike lol

and haha thank u....and thanks for saying i dont look like katie....i get that soo much and i hate it. i cannot stand katie holmes lol


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol that was easy to do actually....right now im working on a kurt kobain bust haha.



Well I thought it was good!  cool!  you should post when you done


----------



## kinkykitten

And for the record... I don't see the Katie Holmes resemblence either lol. You are much cuter


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol the two celebrities I get most are Rachel Leigh Cook (who oddly resembles me a little and is the same height and whatnot) and Katie Holmes.....i dont see kaie holmes at all but i get it alot



In one of your pics I saw a little bit of some Hayden Panettiere. I would look for the one pic but I'm lazy ha ha.


----------



## biggins480

TiffyBabii said:


> hehehe ok I'll bite  be gentle..



there arent enough letters in the word wow


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> In one of your pics I saw a little bit of some Hayden Panettiere. I would look for the one pic but I'm lazy ha ha.



first time I've ever gotten that one lol


----------



## Tanuki

Wow.... sutch beautiful ladies! :blush:


----------



## rabbitislove

Who says adults with braces arent sexy? 
My teeth are way straighter now, but this is the most recent I have. 

View attachment prettybraces.jpg


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

rabbitislove said:


> Who says adults with braces arent sexy?
> My teeth are way straighter now, but this is the most recent I have.



Did those glow in the dark ? I remember when I had braces they had the ones that glowed in the dark unless I am mistaken.


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol thank u....i look so depressed in the third one lol :/



Maybe I can work on curing that depression :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

Canonista said:


> As a certified, dyed-in-the-wool leg man, I have to say you gotta stop coverin' yours up!
> 
> (And I really liked the pic of you that you posted earlier where you were outdoors and smiling brightly. Almost laughing, you were. I'd love to see more of you laughing. Sexy/sultry is good, but your smile is absolute radiance!)



Stop covering the legs you say? Try....

here

and

here


Little bit more leg-age


----------



## Smite

Nice pics everyone

Welcome to all the newbies, I am Smite.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> Maybe I can work on curing that depression :wubu:



mmmmmmmmmm please do :eat2:


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> Who says adults with braces arent sexy?
> My teeth are way straighter now, but this is the most recent I have.



LOL! You opted for the neon green....so did I!

It was about 12 years ago....the option for "colourless" brackets existed....but no frickin way.


----------



## Hole

**POST WHORE ALERT** 


So I was in a great mood today and took some photos before working out ie belly dancing. 


*waves*


My attempt at being spiderwoman.


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> **POST WHORE ALERT**
> 
> 
> So I was in a great mood today and took some photos before working out ie belly dancing.
> 
> 
> *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt at being spiderwoman.



:smitten: ,but you already knew that...


-Uriel

PS:Adorable, 'See, you look adorable in clothes too!' 

PPS: What put you in such a great mood?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hole, you really do look cute. Very nice pics


----------



## escapist

Hole said:


> **POST WHORE ALERT**
> 
> 
> So I was in a great mood today and took some photos before working out ie belly dancing.
> 
> 
> My attempt at being spiderwoman.



OK, I'm jealous, I want to be able to do hand stands. I can do Cartwheels though, does that count as like a 2 second hand stand?

Very nice pics :blush:


----------



## Hole

Thank you Uriel, Green eyed fairy and Escapist. You're all sweet.:happy:

I was in a great mood because I was listening to awesome music and eating food to match it. 

Escapist.. haha, I'm doing it against a cupboard though so I am cheating. I can't do the other stuff you mentioned so no help there. I can do something else which is put my leg over my neck. Heck yeah I'm proud of that.


----------



## kinkykitten

Awwww Hole! cutenesss! I'd be happy if I was just half as cute as you 

Love the handstand one 

You are yummy girlie :eat2:


----------



## escapist

Hole said:


> Thank you Uriel, Green eyed fairy and Escapist. You're all sweet.:happy:
> 
> I was in a great mood because I was listening to awesome music and eating food to match it.
> 
> Escapist.. haha, I'm doing it against a cupboard though so I am cheating. I can't do the other stuff you mentioned so no help there. I can do something else which is put my leg over my neck. Heck yeah I'm proud of that.



Not sure I should say this but I could do that when I was skinny, I can still do the splits. (Remember I've been doing martial arts for over 14 years).


----------



## Hole

escapist said:


> Not sure I should say this but I could do that when I was skinny, I can still do the splits. (Remember I've been doing martial arts for over 14 years).



Splits! Thinking about it makes me.. hurt. Lol.



kinkykitten said:


> Awwww Hole! cutenesss! I'd be happy if I was just half as cute as you
> 
> Love the handstand one
> 
> You are yummy girlie :eat2:


 Thanks Sarah.
Pffft. You got a lot going for you.. to name some: beautiful skin, hair and eyes. Lovely slim figure. Toned tummy. 

*huggles*


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Hole said:


> Splits! Thinking about it makes me.. hurt. Lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah.
> Pffft. You got a lot going for you.. to name some: beautiful skin, hair and eyes. Lovely slim figure. Toned tummy.
> 
> *huggles*



You have all those good qualities as well Sarah aka Hole. Love your pics too. God I love your hair its like beautiful flames of fire lol. Ooo and you belly dance ok I'm so moving to Dubai now.


----------



## Tanuki

Hole said:


> **POST WHORE ALERT**
> 
> 
> So I was in a great mood today and took some photos before working out ie belly dancing.
> 
> 
> *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt at being spiderwoman.



Oh wow, Hole you are stunning! :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Thanks Sarah.
> Pffft. You got a lot going for you.. to name some: beautiful skin, hair and eyes. Lovely slim figure. Toned tummy.
> 
> *huggles*



You're welcome! :happy:

Awww :blush: I have no idea how my tummy got toned LOL It actually has some wobble 

Seriously though, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> You're welcome! :happy:
> 
> Awww :blush: I have no idea how my tummy got toned LOL It actually has some wobble
> 
> Seriously though, you are gorgeous!



I think I have an idea with all that horny energy you have.:happy:

:kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hole said:


> **POST WHORE ALERT**
> 
> 
> So I was in a great mood today and took some photos before working out ie belly dancing.
> 
> 
> *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt at being spiderwoman.



My god you are sexy. I need to move to Dubai.


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> I think I have an idea with all that horny energy you have.:happy:
> 
> :kiss2:



LOL haha yeah... my kind of workout  :kiss2:


----------



## Hole

T-Bear said:


> Oh wow, Hole you are stunning! :wubu:







Thank you T-bear.:wubu:



WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> You have all those good qualities as well Sarah aka Hole. Love your pics too. God I love your hair its like beautiful flames of fire lol. Ooo and you belly dance ok I'm so moving to Dubai now.





Ninja Glutton said:


> My god you are sexy. I need to move to Dubai.



Hehe. Hey, you two want to be room-mates to save on the expenses?
Thank you both.



kinkykitten said:


> LOL haha yeah... my kind of workout  :kiss2:



I knew it!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Hole said:


> Originally Posted by WeirdMetamorphosis
> You have all those good qualities as well Sarah aka Hole. Love your pics too. God I love your hair its like beautiful flames of fire lol. Ooo and you belly dance ok I'm so moving to Dubai now.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Ninja Glutton
> My god you are sexy. I need to move to Dubai.
> 
> Hehe. Hey, you two want to be room-mates to save on the expenses?
> Thank you both.




I don't mind being roommates. Anything to be with you is worth the expense .


----------



## otherland78

*waves*


What a nice interesting girl you must be in real ???Hmmmm...hope so haha

at least you nice pics say i love life and hmm i´m naughty a little (at least )

pretty girl !!! thumbs UP lol:blush:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I think after 1 or 2 pic quotes it's time to cut it off...does anyone else find it annoying scrolling through the same fuckin pics through the whole page?


----------



## kinkykitten

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I think after 1 or 2 pic quotes it's time to cut it off...does anyone else find it annoying scrolling through the same fuckin pics through the whole page?



Very... there is no need for it lol. Which is why I just start a new post and type the persons name i'm refering to once they have been posted for a while or if I comment straight after the pics


----------



## Canonista

kinkykitten said:


> *snip*



I learned the *snip* thing from a couple other boards. It makes it obvious who I'm quoting without repeating their encyclopedic text. Those boards see a volume many times greater than here so twenty people quoting one person in a thread isn't uncommon at all. It kinda keeps threads a bit more tidy.


----------



## kinkykitten

Canonista said:


> **snip snip**



I hear you...


----------



## kinkykitten

It's an oldie.. from Christmas 2004  back when I only had one facial piercing.

But people say it's cute... lol


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

kinkykitten said:


> It's an oldie.. from Christmas 2004  back when I only had one facial piercing.
> 
> But people say it's cute... lol



Hehe, I like you!


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, I like you!



:blush: Aww thanks! Likes you too :happy: hehe


----------



## Gregory House

kinkykitten said:


> It's an oldie.. from Christmas 2004  back when I only had one facial piercing.
> 
> But people say it's cute... lol



Well aren't you the pretty little princess. Here's a icon that suits you... (I'm not being mean by that either)


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I think after 1 or 2 pic quotes it's time to cut it off...does anyone else find it annoying scrolling through the same fuckin pics through the whole page?


 

Hell yeah. But I guess it's easier that way, you only require one hand.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ahhhh i took some pics in the school bathroom today....ehhhh lol.  

View attachment again.jpg


View attachment bitching.jpg


View attachment hello bitch.jpg


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> :blush: Aww thanks! Likes you too :happy: hehe



omg youre so beautiful!!!!


----------



## ~da rev~

Looking good as always.


----------



## mikey787

Some immense pics on here!! 

Would love to see some cute ladies in football/soccer shirts!!.. or does this now belong in the fetish thread..? ooer!! :doh:

Mikey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> It's an oldie.. from Christmas 2004  back when I only had one facial piercing.
> 
> But people say it's cute... lol




It is really cute, Sarah


----------



## WillSpark

Kitten, I believe I've found the reason some people say that pic is cute. IT IS! 

And Siren, w00t School bathroom pics. I can, oddly enough, relate.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

WillSpark said:


> Kitten, I believe I've found the reason some people say that pic is cute. IT IS!
> 
> And Siren, w00t School bathroom pics. I can, oddly enough, relate.



haha yeah...they make you take so many BS classes as a senior....and I was like screw it....didnt feel like going to class. Sooooo played hooky in the bathroom to text and whatnot.


----------



## Tanuki

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ahhhh i took some pics in the school bathroom today....ehhhh lol.



Hehehe... you know I think you are gorgeous but it still has to be said, you are Beautiful!


----------



## kinkykitten

Gregory House said:


> Well aren't you the pretty little princess. Here's a icon that suits you... (I'm not being mean by that either)





SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> omg youre so beautiful!!!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It is really cute, Sarah





WillSpark said:


> Kitten, I believe I've found the reason some people say that pic is cute. IT IS!



Thanks all of yooou :blush:


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> It's an oldie.. from Christmas 2004  back when I only had one facial piercing.
> 
> But people say it's cute... lol



A true princess, my beautiful english rose:smitten:


----------



## Love.Metal

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> haha yeah...they make you take so many BS classes as a senior....and I was like screw it....didnt feel like going to class. Sooooo played hooky in the bathroom to text and whatnot.




SOMEBODY takes their schooling seriously...

*rolls eyes*


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Love.Metal said:


> SOMEBODY takes their schooling seriously...
> 
> *rolls eyes*



Haha no actually I do...just not this class....it's a typing class....I realized I had not yet taken a mandatory computer course hehe.  but my law class and ap sculptures class I do take very VERY seriously


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

T-Bear said:


> Hehehe... you know I think you are gorgeous but it still has to be said, you are Beautiful!



look whos talking!!!!! lol but aw thankies.


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> A true princess, my beautiful english rose:smitten:



Thank YOU my love :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Thank YOU my love :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



love the new avatar!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> love the new avatar!!!!!



Thanks  :happy::happy:


----------



## Hole

Looking beautiful girls!


----------



## Love.Metal

So, Hole and KinkyKitten...

Us Sarah-folk need to start a sexy pajama-party club. 
Pajamas optional.

Oh, and of course Mary can come, because she's my sistah from another mistah. 
That's just how we roll. 

So...who's house shall we stay at first??


----------



## Uriel

Love.Metal said:


> So, Hole and KinkyKitten...
> 
> Us Sarah-folk need to start a sexy pajama-party club.
> Pajamas optional.
> 
> Oh, and of course Mary can come, because she's my sistah from another mistah.
> That's just how we roll.
> 
> So...who's house shall we stay at first??



Remember, I'm totally good for making sandwiches, right?





-Uriel


----------



## Love.Metal

Uriel said:


> Remember, I'm totally good for making sandwiches, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Of course!!

We shall call you Quizno.

<3


----------



## kinkykitten

Love.Metal said:


> So, Hole and KinkyKitten...
> 
> Us Sarah-folk need to start a sexy pajama-party club.
> Pajamas optional.
> 
> Oh, and of course Mary can come, because she's my sistah from another mistah.
> That's just how we roll.
> 
> So...who's house shall we stay at first??



What an awesome idea! 

Afterall, everyone knows three Sarahs are better than one, right? 

And add a Mary to the equation.... You have a perfect formula!!


----------



## Archangel_257

kinkykitten said:


> What an awesome idea!
> 
> Afterall, everyone knows three Sarahs are better than one, right?
> 
> And add a Mary to the equation.... You have a perfect formula!!



I see 100 fat men waiting to hear the location with their browsers poised on Priceline.com...


----------



## charlieversion2

Archangel_257 said:


> I see 100 fat men waiting to hear the location with their browsers poised on Priceline.com...



For security purposes, we are going to need to keep that location classified. It's for your protection.


----------



## Tanuki

kinkykitten said:


> It's an oldie.. from Christmas 2004  back when I only had one facial piercing.
> 
> But people say it's cute... lol



That really is a stunningly lovely photo!

Soooo Pretty


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> So, Hole and KinkyKitten...
> 
> Us Sarah-folk need to start a sexy pajama-party club.
> Pajamas optional.
> 
> Oh, and of course Mary can come, because she's my sistah from another mistah.
> That's just how we roll.
> 
> So...who's house shall we stay at first??



Mine. I'm an excellent chef and a neat freak. We could build a pillow fort, make s'mores, and tell ghost stories. Truth or Dare after midnight.


----------



## Von_Pudge

..I'm just gonna hide in the closet with a box of kleanex and a cameralol


----------



## kinkykitten

T-Bear said:


> That really is a stunningly lovely photo!
> 
> Soooo Pretty



:blush::blush: Thanks hun 



Von_Pudge said:


> ..I'm just gonna hide in the closet with a box of kleanex and a cameralol



Hahaha perve! ;D


----------



## Hole

Love.Metal said:


> So, Hole and KinkyKitten...
> 
> Us Sarah-folk need to start a sexy pajama-party club.
> Pajamas optional.
> 
> Oh, and of course Mary can come, because she's my sistah from another mistah.
> That's just how we roll.
> 
> So...who's house shall we stay at first??



I'm so with you! 
Pfft, we don't need any of you boys. Shoo!

(Alright..maybe.)


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> I'm so with you!
> Pfft, we don't need any of you boys. Shoo!
> 
> (Alright..maybe.)



Um, not even me?



-Uriel

PS: Sheesh, no more 'Faerie Tales read on audio ' clips for you, Brat...


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Um, not even me?


All the hot girls kinda stole the spotlight for a while.
You're what made me re-think it all.  Be happy!



Uriel said:


> PS: Sheesh, no more 'Faerie Tales read on audio ' clips for you, Brat...



See..couch.. you..go..now.


----------



## bexy

kinkykitten said:


> It's an oldie.. from Christmas 2004  back when I only had one facial piercing.
> 
> But people say it's cute... lol



But I thought you were born with your piercings!!! LOL! You look super cute here hun <3


----------



## kinkykitten

bexylicious said:


> But I thought you were born with your piercings!!! LOL! You look super cute here hun <3



Lol.. that is a well know superstition. Would have been awesome if I'd have popped out pierced and tattooed  hehee 

Aww Thank yoou  <3 :kiss2:


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> All the hot girls kinda stole the spotlight for a while.
> You're what made me re-think it all.  Be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> See..couch.. you..go..now.


Couch? Is that an English thing...or an Australian thing.
"I do NOT sound Australian!!!'


Hehehe, except when you called me 'Rawn'...



-Uriel

EDIT:Oh, as In 'Rawn is sleeping on the couch now...' Aha.


----------



## CherryRVA

Thought I might add a couple of new pics.....my loves and me at the Xmas parade here in town about a month and a half ago.

















Have a great day!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Eh posted it out on the main board recent pic thread, but decides to post it here too.  Liked it so much changed my avatar even. lol


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Well I guess I'll stop dipping my toes in the water to check the temperature and just go ahead and jump on in... Cannonball!


----------



## SanDiega

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh posted it out on the main board recent pic thread, but decides to post it here too.  Liked it so much changed my avatar even. lol



beautiful.

Irish?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

SanDiega said:


> beautiful.
> 
> Irish?



Thank you and yes...and Finnish and Hungarian.


----------



## Cors

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Thank you and yes...and Finnish and Hungarian.



Scandinavian features are yummy, and you look so good blonde! What is your natural hair colour?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Cors said:


> Scandinavian features are yummy, and you look so good blonde! What is your natural hair colour?



Natural hair color is dark dark brown, close to black but not quite.


----------



## addie17

Well shooootttt... I feel like a total creeper without at least posting one pic up here. Since my new job hasn't started yet, this pic can stay up until then... here be me: 

View attachment Photo 8.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

addie17 said:


> Well shooootttt... I feel like a total creeper without at least posting one pic up here. Since my new job hasn't started yet, this pic can stay up until then... here be me:



May I reiterate how cute you are? :wubu:


----------



## addie17

Ninja Glutton said:


> May I reiterate how cute you are? :wubu:



Thank you darlin'... and you are pretty darn cute as well! :happy:


----------



## Archangel_257

Why are there no hot FFAs like all you ladies in Wisconsin!!!! FML!


----------



## WillSpark

BLUEeyedBanshee: Stunning. I lvoe the blond on you!

Butlergirl09: You look great! Always nice to see a face I haven't seen before.

addie: Same to you! Gorgeous looks! Good to see you're enjoying it here!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

very nice pics to all


----------



## Archangel_257

To all the ladies out there who have given graciously to us fellas, this is how we show our gratitude (NOT REALLY!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## chicken legs

Archangel_257 said:


> To all the ladies out there who have given graciously to us fellas, this is how we show our gratitude (NOT REALLY!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4



OMG...OMG....lol..that tickled me till my eyes watered..wow


----------



## Cupcake343

So this one is just me!

View attachment cutepic2.jpg


And this one was last summer when Lauren (Fluffy51888) and I were on our way to Charleston for the beach. Sorry I don't have any swimsuit pics... my camera died... I'm sure Ryan has plenty though! Lol.

View attachment cute pic.jpg


Dontcha love our sunglasses?!


----------



## kinkykitten

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh posted it out on the main board recent pic thread, but decides to post it here too.  Liked it so much changed my avatar even. lol



So pretty!!!!!! :happy: That is a lovely photo 



Cors said:


> Scandinavian features are yummy, and you look so good blonde! What is your natural hair colour?



Heh I couldn't agree more... Scandinavians :eat2: Maybe I'm just biased having a Norwegian fiance and all


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cupcake343 said:


> So this one is just me!
> 
> View attachment 58454
> 
> 
> And this one was last summer when Lauren (Fluffy51888) and I were on our way to Charleston for the beach. Sorry I don't have any swimsuit pics... my camera died... I'm sure Ryan has plenty though! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 58455
> 
> 
> Dontcha love our sunglasses?!



Wow! You're both really cute. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CherryRVA

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


>



Great picture! :bow:


----------



## Gyrene

Gorgeous, Gorgeous pictures ladies...

Here are my favorite pictures:





Great photo, reminds me of Anna Faris





This is just a sexy, sexy picture!




Hole, you are stunning, you look allot like a young Natasha Lyonne




Beautiful girl!




Gorgeous!


----------



## Melian

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh posted it out on the main board recent pic thread, but decides to post it here too.  Liked it so much changed my avatar even. lol



Love it!!



Cupcake343 said:


> So this one is just me!
> 
> Dontcha love our sunglasses?!



Love those, too


----------



## Saxphon

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Well I guess I'll stop dipping my toes in the water to check the temperature and just go ahead and jump on in... Cannonball!



ButlerGirl, VERY beautiful pic - what an incredible smile you have! Thank you for sharing with us.

You can 'cannonball' anytime for us .......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh posted it out on the main board recent pic thread, but decides to post it here too.  Liked it so much changed my avatar even. lol



Hubba hubba! Dayum, if that lipstick doesn't suit you perfectly- very sexy lips going on there Lady! 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Well I guess I'll stop dipping my toes in the water to check the temperature and just go ahead and jump on in... Cannonball!



Very pretty- love the dress 



addie17 said:


> Well shooootttt... I feel like a total creeper without at least posting one pic up here. Since my new job hasn't started yet, this pic can stay up until then... here be me:



Love your smile- you're a real cutie indeed. Nice to see your face 



Cupcake343 said:


> So this one is just me!
> 
> Dontcha love our sunglasses?!



Cupcake is a cute name- for a very cute Lady- perfect handle


----------



## Hole

addie17 said:


> Well shooootttt... I feel like a total creeper without at least posting one pic up here. Since my new job hasn't started yet, this pic can stay up until then... here be me:



Wow. You look like Mariah Carey back in the 90s. Beautiful!


----------



## Hole

Thank you. :blush:

I see no resemblance to her though. 



Your have killer eyes and lips!:bow:


----------



## Cors

kinkykitten said:


> Heh I couldn't agree more... Scandinavians :eat2: Maybe I'm just biased having a Norwegian fiance and all



I'm biased too - my love is Danish!


----------



## kinkykitten

Cors said:


> I'm biased too - my love is Danish!



:happy: Awww hehe.. Cute!


----------



## addie17

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love your smile- you're a real cutie indeed. Nice to see your face



Thanks so much GEF! 

And BlueEyedBanshee... so gorgeous! Love the new hair color!


----------



## theronin23

I say got damn! There are some fine ass ladies up in here LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

I love this place so much.


----------



## theronin23

The above post was tongue in cheek...I don't speak like that.


----------



## ChubbyFairy

View attachment DSCN3336.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sure i've posted this one before, but I stumbled across it tonight and thought what the hell...it's one of my fave pictures of myself.


----------



## Surlysomething

note to self:

never post a picture the same night a naked skinny chick does


----------



## Wagimawr

Uh-oh, a new response. Wonder which pic this one'll praise! 

Surly, you look fantastic  and you have great taste in pics of yourself.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wagimawr said:


> Uh-oh, a new response. Wonder which pic this one'll praise!
> 
> Surly, you look fantastic  and you have great taste in pics of yourself.




Thanks!

Haha, it was just so funny. I kept thinking..it's a pretty good picture. No replies? Everyone needs an ego boost once in awhile and I try not to picture-whore too much.  But then nothing? Poor ego. Then I saw the naked picture thread and it all made sense.  I fear there would need to be a disclaimer if I ever attempted that pose: _need a "21 monitor or bigger to view these pictures in their full glory _


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Lookin' good Ms. Surly.


----------



## Wagimawr

Surlysomething said:


> I fear there would need to be a disclaimer if I ever attempted that pose: _need a "21 monitor or bigger to view these pictures in their full glory _


Do eet.



(i can has nekkid surly?)


----------



## icenine

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sure i've posted this one before, but I stumbled across it tonight and thought what the hell...it's one of my fave pictures of myself.




Beautiful pic! Even if you do look like a blonde, younger version of my step mom.


----------



## Tanuki

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sure i've posted this one before, but I stumbled across it tonight and thought what the hell...it's one of my fave pictures of myself.



That's a really nice pic you look lovely!


----------



## Surlysomething

icenine said:


> Beautiful pic! Even if you do look like a blonde, younger version of my step mom.




Oh man! Talk about taking the wind out of my sails. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, all y'all.


----------



## icenine

Surlysomething said:


> Oh man! Talk about taking the wind out of my sails. Haha.



Did younotice I said YOUNGER? But you do kind of look like her. . . . . . .if she were blonde. . . . . .and much, MUCH younger!


----------



## Surlysomething

icenine said:


> Notice I said YOUNGER!




Thank dog for that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surly, you're beautiful in every picture you post. :bow:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

you alread yknow what I think, plus I've commented on that same pic like 1000x now


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> you alread yknow what I think, plus I've commented on that same pic like 1000x now




I have NOT posted this picture 1000 times! :bow:


----------



## nrj1986

Surlysomething said:


> I fear there would need to be a disclaimer if I ever attempted that pose: _need a "21 monitor or bigger to view these pictures in their full glory _



If that was the case I'd probably even buy one just to see it.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Cors said:


> I'm biased too - my love is Danish!


 
My love is Danish, too --cheese Danish! :eat2:


----------



## AshleyEileen

X-Posted for the fashion board.


----------



## kinkykitten

AshleyEileen said:


> X-Posted for the fashion board.



 You are stunning! Love your style and that is a gorgeous top! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

AshleyEileen said:


> X-Posted for the fashion board.




cute bodice! (corset?)


----------



## AshleyEileen

Surlysomething said:


> cute bodice! (corset?)



Bustier! From Torrid.
=]


----------



## Hole

AshleyEileen said:


> X-Posted for the fashion board.



You're way cute!:bow:


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> X-Posted for the fashion board.



You are way too cute~

.....:blush:


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

heres me in my Twilight top 

View attachment 100_0812.jpg


----------



## Esther

AshleyEileen said:


> X-Posted for the fashion board.



Oh! I love that you have a septum piercing, you're super cute. I have that same piercing and I keep it hidden. I'm just way too shy to wear it out.
I love seeing girls who can pull it off!!


----------



## Esther

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> heres me in my Twilight top



This is a nice picture, madame. And may I add that your hair is gorgeous?


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Thank you and Thank You its naturally curly


----------



## AshleyEileen

Esther said:


> Oh! I love that you have a septum piercing, you're super cute. I have that same piercing and I keep it hidden. I'm just way too shy to wear it out.
> I love seeing girls who can pull it off!!



Thanks, lady! I've been told quite a few times that I pull it off nicely.

Why are you shy to wear it? I love mine but it's hidden about 60+ hours a week while I'm at work.


----------



## Cors

Esther said:


> Oh! I love that you have a septum piercing, you're super cute. I have that same piercing and I keep it hidden. I'm just way too shy to wear it out.
> I love seeing girls who can pull it off!!



I had one for five years and I kept it hidden too. I lived in an extremely conservative, traditional place where people frown upon girls who have more than one set of earlobe piercings. I hated the attention, so I ended up taking it out. :/


----------



## Esther

AshleyEileen said:


> Thanks, lady! I've been told quite a few times that I pull it off nicely.
> 
> Why are you shy to wear it? I love mine but it's hidden about 60+ hours a week while I'm at work.



I feel like it looks weird on me, but that could also be because I never wear it so I'm not used to looking at it.



Cors said:


> I had one for five years and I kept it hidden too. I lived in an extremely conservative, traditional place where people frown upon girls who have more than one set of earlobe piercings. I hated the attention, so I ended up taking it out. :/



I think it's a little of this, too... I live in a very small town, and while facial piercings seem extremely common among teenage kids now, it wasn't when I got it five years or so ago. 
I think I was one of maybe ten kids in my graduating class who had any sort of facial piercing other than a nostril stud, and maybe one of four who had this particular one (that I know of, anyway. Perhaps others hid theirs too.) It made me feel really shy about it. I think that's why I hide most of mine now still.


----------



## WillSpark

Am I the only one who think the word "septum" sounds much more inappropriate than it actually is?


Anyone? ....Damn.


----------



## Louis KC

WillSpark said:


> Am I the only one who think the word "septum" sounds much more inappropriate than it actually is?
> 
> 
> Anyone? ....Damn.



Agreed. It sounds like a combination of septic and rectum! Which are both basically dirty, filthy holes!


----------



## Tanuki

I love septum piercings... there is just something I find so cute about them, especially on on the ladies

*plays with his septum ring*

I need some new septum jewelry~


----------



## Ninja Glutton

AshleyEileen said:


> X-Posted for the fashion board.



You are so effing cute. You look like you'd be fun to snuggle with.


----------



## kinkykitten

Cors said:


> I had one for five years and I kept it hidden too. *I lived in an extremely conservative, traditional place where people frown upon girls who have more than one set of earlobe piercings.* I hated the attention, so I ended up taking it out. :/



I'd have been burnt on a stake lol


----------



## Cors

kinkykitten said:


> I'd have been burnt on a stake lol



I would have joined you at some point. I had over fourteen facial ones but they are mostly concealed by my hair or in the mouth. And well, they would have done that to us for loving fat and loving women anyway. <3


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cors said:


> I would have joined you at some point. I had over fourteen facial ones but they are mostly concealed by my hair or in the mouth. And well, they would have done that to us for loving fat and loving women anyway. <3



Let's see some pictures of themmmmm :eat2:


----------



## Cors

Ninja Glutton said:


> Let's see some pictures of themmmmm :eat2:



I took them all out 3 years ago because of hospital policy. I should still have 8 tiny holes in my ears and a 14ga septem (once at 10ga). Will take a picture if I can find all my jewelry. 

I don't have much luck with piercings. My double naval piercings got ripped out with bad scarring and my nipples stubbornly refused to properly heal even after two years.


----------



## kinkykitten

Cors said:


> I would have joined you at some point. I had over fourteen facial ones but they are mostly concealed by my hair or in the mouth. And well, they would have done that to us for loving fat and loving women anyway. <3


Aww!  bet they looked awesome! Oh well... At least we didn't do things in halves 



Ninja Glutton said:


> Let's see some pictures of themmmmm :eat2:



I concur!  Hot Chicks with Piercings are :eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cors said:


> I took them all out 3 years ago because of hospital policy. I should still have 8 tiny holes in my ears and a 14ga septem (once at 10ga). Will take a picture if I can find all my jewelry.
> 
> I don't have much luck with piercings. My double naval piercings got ripped out with bad scarring and my nipples stubbornly refused to properly heal even after two years.



Nipples? *Homer Simpson drool noise*


----------



## AshleyEileen

T-Bear said:


> I love septum piercings... there is just something I find so cute about them, especially on on the ladies
> 
> *plays with his septum ring*
> 
> I need some new septum jewelry~



THIS!

I want another piercing. I'm thinking a nose stud. =D



Ninja Glutton said:


> You are so effing cute. You look like you'd be fun to snuggle with.



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Neen

Here I am! Winking for you all! 

View attachment ninagreen.jpg


----------



## Rowan

Neen said:


> Here I am! Winking for you all!



That is a cute pic


----------



## Neen

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sure i've posted this one before, but I stumbled across it tonight and thought what the hell...it's one of my fave pictures of myself.



WOW! You're beautiful!!!:wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Let's see some pictures of themmmmm :eat2:



Hehee.. You perve  a hot one... but a perve non the less :bow:

Just joking with you


----------



## Rowan

Figured id join...sorry its a bit fuzzy... 

View attachment cute gasp.jpg


----------



## Neen

Rowan said:


> Figured id join...sorry its a bit fuzzy...



aww you're a cutie!!


----------



## Dionne

:happy: Hi this is my pic x 

View attachment ddredsmile.jpg


----------



## Lavasse

Dionne said:


> :happy: Hi this is my pic x



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> X-Posted for the fashion board.



Geesh! Is it possible for you take a bad picture AE? I haven't seen one yet?



Neen said:


> Here I am! Winking for you all!


Too cute! Great shat!



Rowan said:


> Figured id join...sorry its a bit fuzzy...


Rowan sweetie! Even fuzzy you're a doll!


----------



## Cors

Gorgeous ladies! Everyone looks great!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...but it is one of my fave pix of me...


----------



## Gyrene

Your smile is infectous in that picture Angel... looks like your having way to much fun for one person!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gyrene said:


> Your smile is infectous in that picture Angel... looks like your having way to much fun for one person!



Thanks Gyrene HAHAHAHAHA! That's probably because I WAS having a lot of fun! 
The face shot was cut from this full-size image:






You can barely tell, but yes that is a flogger in my hand... Hey he asked for it!


----------



## RacinJason

TORTURE!!! I can't pick a favorite. I'm a true lover of all women no matter of thier shape and height. Cold shower needed in 3....2.....1


----------



## Uriel

Dionne said:


> :happy: Hi this is my pic x



Adorable! That's a really pretty dress as well.



-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks Gyrene HAHAHAHAHA! That's probably because I WAS having a lot of fun!
> The face shot was cut from this full-size image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can barely tell, but yes that is a flogger in my hand... Hey he asked for it!



Damn, and here I have been trying to get on the wrong list all these years...(Mumbles) Stupid'Nice List'...



-Uriel


----------



## Tanuki

Oh me Oh my you ladies are all so beautiful!

...this thread makes me all tingly inside o.o!


----------



## MamaLisa

Here is a pic of me from photo shoot i did about 3 years ago.. all sizes and colors:


----------



## Rowan

Neen said:


> aww you're a cutie!!




Thank you


----------



## Rowan

OneWickedAngel said:


> Geesh! Is it possible for you take a bad picture AE? I haven't seen one yet?
> 
> 
> Too cute! Great shat!
> 
> 
> Rowan sweetie! Even fuzzy you're a doll!



Awww..thank you sweets...I love your avatar! Your hair looks great!


----------



## Rowan

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks Gyrene HAHAHAHAHA! That's probably because I WAS having a lot of fun!
> The face shot was cut from this full-size image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can barely tell, but yes that is a flogger in my hand... Hey he asked for it!



Aw now...don't beat the pussy too hard....lol Yes...i did look hard and figured out it was sylvester...couldnt figure out at first what the hell that dude was dressed as!!! lol


----------



## adasiyan

This is my favorite pic (with hubby), although my hair isn't red anymore


----------



## Tad

Dionne said:


> :happy: Hi this is my pic x



Awww, you look so sweet!

And by the way, welcome to Dimensions! Have you figured out the various acronyms and boards yet?


----------



## Melian

MamaLisa said:


> Here is a pic of me from photo shoot i did about 3 years ago.. all sizes and colors:



Whoa! That's an awesome pic! 

What was the purpose of the photo shoot? Advertising? Fun? (looks like fun....hehe)


----------



## kinkykitten

adasiyan said:


> This is my favorite pic (with hubby), although my hair isn't red anymore



That is a beautiful picture :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> That is a beautiful picture :happy:




I concur- beautiful couple those two are!






OneWickedAngel: I LOVE seeing your pics- you seem like such a genuinely happy person....and it's contagious  :bow:


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

ChubbyFairy said:


> View attachment 58615



aww that is so adorable, a baby belly


----------



## kayrae

Gorgeous dress! That color looks divine on you. I once went shopping with a friend who told me that fat girls shouldn't wear bright red. You, dear, prove her wrong! 



Dionne said:


> :happy: Hi this is my pic x


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> Figured id join...sorry its a bit fuzzy...



How in heck did I miss this the first time??? :doh:
I guess that's what happens when I play bejeweled while browsing 

You look adorable :bow:


----------



## MamaLisa

adasiyan said:


> This is my favorite pic (with hubby), although my hair isn't red anymore




such a beautiful pic stef ... u both look amazing!


----------



## MamaLisa

Melian said:


> Whoa! That's an awesome pic!
> 
> What was the purpose of the photo shoot? Advertising? Fun? (looks like fun....hehe)




it was for loreal fashion week in Melbourne.. the theme was all sizes and colors.. and it was much fun! 

we did another one with me sitting in a throne with them all serving me grapes etc.. and fanning me... i had a little chiwawa that we spray painted pink (hair spray paint) lol it was a lot of fun!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Uriel said:


> Damn, and here I have been trying to get on the wrong list all these years...(Mumbles) Stupid'Nice List'...
> -Uriel



HAHAHA! Well Uriel, that's because you were on Santa's list. 

Meet _Santa Domme_:






The requirements to be place on Santa Domme's Deviant Dossier are somewhat different from that of St. Nick's Niceties -


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> Here is a pic of me from photo shoot i did about 3 years ago.. all sizes and colors:



*MamaLisa I so love this shot! *



Rowan said:


> ...I love your avatar! Your hair looks great!





Rowan said:


> Aw now...don't beat the pussy too hard....lol Yes...i did look hard and figured out it was sylvester...couldnt figure out at first what the hell that dude was dressed as!!! lol


_*
HAH! Rowan you are so wrong (but so funny) - love the word play! Thanks and Thanks!*_



adasiyan said:


> This is my favorite pic (with hubby), although my hair isn't red anymore


_*
Adasiyan: A really beautiful shot of the two of you. Your face is luminous! *_



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> OneWickedAngel: I LOVE seeing your pics- you seem like such a genuinely happy person....and it's contagious  :bow:


_*Why thank you Green Eyed! :wubu: I try to be happy or at least content, because let's face it - the alternative sucks and no one wants to catch that*_.


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHA! Well Uriel, that's because you were on Santa's list.
> 
> Meet _Santa Domme_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be place on Santa Domme's Deviant Dossier are somewhat different from that of St. Nick's Niceties -



oooooh i love this hun! nice!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> it was for loreal fashion week in Melbourne.. the theme was all sizes and colors.. and it was much fun!
> 
> we did another one with me sitting in a throne with them all serving me grapes etc.. and fanning me... i had a little chiwawa that we spray painted pink (hair spray paint) lol it was a lot of fun!



oooh! That picture sounds fab! Do you have it to post? I know we'd all love to see it!

And thanks for the comp! It's another of my fave shots of me (_So Santa, why don't I... come up and whip you sometime...?_ LOL)


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> oooh! That picture sounds fab! Do you have it to post? I know we'd all love to see it!
> 
> And thanks for the comp! It's another of my fave shots of me (_So Santa, why don't I... come up and whip you sometime...?_ LOL)




MamaLisa and OneWickedAngel: I think you two ladies need to get together and do some kind of crazy photo shoot. With whips and washing machines and .... dyed animals!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHA! Well Uriel, that's because you were on Santa's list.
> 
> Meet _Santa Domme_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be place on Santa Domme's Deviant Dossier are somewhat different from that of St. Nick's Niceties -



That is just sooo badass!


----------



## kinkykitten

Some updated pics... because *I* want to and *Dan* says I should go for it :happy:

That's two in favour at least 

My avatar pic...






Bunches in my hair






and another everyday pic


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> That is just sooo badass!



Thanks MaryElizabethAntoinette!



kinkykitten said:


> Some updated pics... because *I* want to and *Dan* says I should go for it :happy:
> 
> That's two in favour at least
> 
> My avatar pic...
> 
> Bunches in my hair
> 
> and another everyday pic



KK it's all in the eyes and yours are amazing! _LUV_ the spiked collar!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> Some updated pics... because *I* want to and *Dan* says I should go for it :happy:
> 
> That's two in favour at least
> 
> My avatar pic...
> 
> 
> Bunches in my hair
> 
> 
> and another everyday pic





You rock the house, Lady! Keep on posting, da peeplez luvs it  :bow:


----------



## MamaLisa

Melian said:


> MamaLisa and OneWickedAngel: I think you two ladies need to get together and do some kind of crazy photo shoot. With whips and washing machines and .... dyed animals!



Im definately up for that! but im in australia and angel is in the states i presume... dammit.. 

u never know what the future holds lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> Originally Posted by *Melian*
> 
> 
> _MamaLisa and OneWickedAngel: I think you two ladies need to get together and do some kind of crazy photo shoot. With whips and washing machines and .... dyed animals!
> 
> _
> ----
> Im definately up for that! but im in australia and angel is in the states i presume... dammit..
> 
> u never know what the future holds lol



ROFLMAO! Be careful what you ask for Melian! If Mama or I ever jump our respective ponds and land up on the other's shore somebody better get the wide-angle lenses ready to capture all our beauty!


----------



## Esther

Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.


----------



## Tanuki

Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.



You're so pretty..... :blush:

Lovely to put a face to the name~


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.



Esther you have nothing to be shy about, you are a seriously hot woman.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.





T-Bear said:


> You're so pretty..... :blush:
> Lovely to put a face to the name~





djudex said:


> Esther you have nothing to be shy about, you are a seriously hot woman.



I ditto T-Bear and Djudex. You are very lovely!


----------



## Karebehr

No need to be shy Esther, your a beautiful lady. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Wantabelly

Esther - gorgeous. Thanks for sharing yourself <3


----------



## Melian

Very cute, Esther!

Maybe you should come hang out in Toronto *wink wink*
If you've got that R4 set up, you can bring your DS and trade pokemons with meeeeee


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.




pretty!

I love your hairstyle.


----------



## Melian

You know, I found this kinda cute pic of a chick....think she digs fat guys. Not that I know her or anything, and since I *finally *figured out that this attachment function allows you to post pics without making them viewable to non-members and you can remove your links later, she certainly wouldn't mind me posting this for a few days, at least.

She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.


----------



## Lavasse

Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> You know, I found this kinda cute pic of a chick....think she digs fat guys. Not that I know her or anything, and since I *finally *figured out that this attachment function allows you to post pics without making them viewable to non-members and you can remove your links later, she certainly wouldn't mind me posting this for a few days, at least.
> 
> She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.




It's great to put a face to the name, fellow Canadian. 

:bow:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> It's great to put a face to the name, fellow Canadian.
> 
> :bow:





It's never been my intent to be so secretive...I just hated the idea of leaving pics up in cyberspace forever and was just too slow to realize that there was a way to remove them (and believe me, they will be removed in a few days). 

Also, I was reading a horrible thread about "closeted FAs" ..... wanted to be a bit more social after that.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.



I think someone is missing an angel... :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> You know, I found this kinda cute pic of a chick....think she digs fat guys. Not that I know her or anything, and since I *finally *figured out that this attachment function allows you to post pics without making them viewable to non-members and you can remove your links later, she certainly wouldn't mind me posting this for a few days, at least.
> 
> She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.



Sexiest Chrono Trigger fan I've ever seen. I shall craft you a wedding ring of the finest rainbow shell.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther: Sweet Liberation! Ha. Good to finally put a pretty face to the name.

Melian: Hey, at least you don't have a freaking-amazing pillow stealing the scene in this one.


----------



## kinkykitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> KK it's all in the eyes and yours are amazing! _LUV_ the spiked collar!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You rock the house, Lady! Keep on posting, da peeplez luvs it  :bow:



 Thanks both of you lovely ladies  xx



Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.





Melian said:


> You know, I found this kinda cute pic of a chick....think she digs fat guys. Not that I know her or anything, and since I *finally *figured out that this attachment function allows you to post pics without making them viewable to non-members and you can remove your links later, she certainly wouldn't mind me posting this for a few days, at least.
> 
> She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.



Awwww you are both gorgeous! nice to see some faces to names for sure- very pretty faces at that!


----------



## djudex

You kind of remind me of Ensign Ro from Star Trek TNG in this one. (sorry, my nerd is showing)


----------



## charlieversion2

djudex said:


> You kind of remind me of Ensign Ro from Star Trek TNG in this one. (sorry, my nerd is showing)


+1 nerd point. 


Bonus round: What is the ensign's first name?


----------



## mischel

ChrisVersion2 said:


> +1 nerd point.
> 
> 
> Bonus round: What is the ensign's first name?



Easy. Laren!
And yeah, Melian is hot! She's my "bones" :smitten::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.



Well hot dayum x3!


----------



## Esther

T-Bear said:


> You're so pretty..... :blush:
> 
> Lovely to put a face to the name~





djudex said:


> Esther you have nothing to be shy about, you are a seriously hot woman.





OneWickedAngel said:


> I ditto T-Bear and Djudex. You are very lovely!





Karebehr said:


> No need to be shy Esther, your a beautiful lady. Thanks for sharing with us.





Wantabelly said:


> Esther - gorgeous. Thanks for sharing yourself <3





Surlysomething said:


> pretty!
> 
> I love your hairstyle.





Lavasse said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:





Ninja Glutton said:


> I think someone is missing an angel...





WillSpark said:


> Esther: Sweet Liberation! Ha. Good to finally put a pretty face to the name.





kinkykitten said:


> Awwww you are both gorgeous! nice to see some faces to names for sure- very pretty faces at that!



Man! Thank you for such nice comments! I definitely feel more like I'm part of the community now that I've shown my face.
Maybe this will motivate me to not hide behind my hair next time, haha.

I'm in the same boat as Melian... I've been burned by having my pictures up in cyberspace before so it freaks me out to do that. I tend to remove them quickly these days.
And actually, it was partially that seething board about closeted FAs that motivated me to toss a picture up here, too. 




Melian said:


> Very cute, Esther!
> 
> Maybe you should come hang out in Toronto *wink wink*
> If you've got that R4 set up, you can bring your DS and trade pokemons with meeeeee



Hahaha. I live SO close to Toronto. AND you are probably the only other person I know with that game!! haha. LET'S BATTLE.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> You know, I found this kinda cute pic of a chick....think she digs fat guys. Not that I know her or anything, and since I *finally *figured out that this attachment function allows you to post pics without making them viewable to non-members and you can remove your links later, she certainly wouldn't mind me posting this for a few days, at least.
> 
> She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.



It's nice that we both revealed ourselves!! Now I know you're a babe


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Took this one last night. 

View attachment me2.JPG


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> Sexiest Chrono Trigger fan I've ever seen. I shall craft you a wedding ring of the finest rainbow shell.



Bring it to Bethesda 



WillSpark said:


> Melian: Hey, at least you don't have a freaking-amazing pillow stealing the scene in this one.



Yeah....it's hard to get noticed with that thing around.



kinkykitten said:


> Thanks both of you lovely ladies  xx



No problem...but like I said, it's coming down soon. I just didn't want to be "closeted." Haha.



djudex said:


> You kind of remind me of Ensign Ro from Star Trek TNG in this one. (sorry, my nerd is showing)



I am Rei!! Hm...but I probably could pull off a Ro costume with minor effort. *considers it*



mischel said:


> Easy. Laren!
> And yeah, Melian is hot! She's my "bones" :smitten::wubu:



You Germans and your slang :kiss2: I will have a drink in your honour at the Memmaker show, this Saturday!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Well hot dayum x3!



Aha! Now you see why I envied your gear


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Man! Thank you for such nice comments! I definitely feel more like I'm part of the community now that I've shown my face.
> Maybe this will motivate me to not hide behind my hair next time, haha.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as Melian... I've been burned by having my pictures up in cyberspace before so it freaks me out to do that. I tend to remove them quickly these days.
> And actually, it was partially that seething board about closeted FAs that motivated me to toss a picture up here, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. I live SO close to Toronto. AND you are probably the only other person I know with that game!! haha. LET'S BATTLE.



If I can pry it from my fiance's cold, dead hands. He's playing the diamond version and just got a dialga...he takes the fucking DS to work, so I never really get my time with it 



Esther said:


> It's nice that we both revealed ourselves!! Now I know you're a baboon



What a terrible thing to say!


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.



O_O! awesome cosplay.... wanna see my (weak) Gendo cosplay attempt? and when I say attempts I mean me messing around taking silly photos


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> If I can pry it from my fiance's cold, dead hands. He's playing the diamond version and just got a dialga...he takes the fucking DS to work, so I never really get my time with it



My son saved up and saved up to buy himself a (used) DS so he could get Pokemon Pearl....then two days later it fell from the top of the fridge and the hinges broke, making breakage of the wires to the top screen inevitable. So I bought him another used one, and then found that with proper set up the broken one still made an excellent game-boy advanced. I now have only a few legendaries to catch in Emerald  Of course, I'm only playing it so that when my son gets to the right point he can import them into the PAL park in Pearl.....yah, that's it, purely for him 

Oh right, the point I meant to make, besides Pokemon being addictive, is that you can probably find a used DS for around 70 bucks, so depending how badly you want to play....


----------



## Melian

T-Bear said:


> O_O! awesome cosplay.... wanna see my (weak) Gendo cosplay attempt? and when I say attempts I mean me messing around taking silly photos



You're too cute. Wanna help me think of a costume for this year's fanexpo (not long until August!)?



edx said:


> My son saved up and saved up to buy himself a (used) DS so he could get Pokemon Pearl....then two days later it fell from the top of the fridge and the hinges broke, making breakage of the wires to the top screen inevitable. So I bought him another used one, and then found that with proper set up the broken one still made an excellent game-boy advanced. I now have only a few legendaries to catch in Emerald  Of course, I'm only playing it so that when my son gets to the right point he can import them into the PAL park in Pearl.....yah, that's it, purely for him
> 
> Oh right, the point I meant to make, besides Pokemon being addictive, is that you can probably find a used DS for around 70 bucks, so depending how badly you want to play....



But I bought our original DS!!!! 
Nah, it's ok. Since I'm patiently waiting for a new, half decent PS3 game to be released, I decided to replay Parasite Eve, then maybe PE2.

And I totally can't picture you playing Pokemon, Ed!


----------



## PolarKat

Melian said:


> You're too cute. Wanna help me think of a costume for this year's fanexpo (not long until August!)?


Aio Karin from DNA2, it matches you quite well..


----------



## logix

Melian said:


> You know, I found this kinda cute pic of a chick....think she digs fat guys. Not that I know her or anything, and since I *finally *figured out that this attachment function allows you to post pics without making them viewable to non-members and you can remove your links later, she certainly wouldn't mind me posting this for a few days, at least.
> 
> She's a bit of a cunt, but does a mean Rei Ayanami cosplay.



totally cute and awesome FYI. I should find my cosplay picture and put it up sometime.


----------



## Melian

PolarKat said:


> Aio Karin from DNA2, it matches you quite well..



The problem with that: I don't read DNA2, so cosplaying as that character is kind of lame. I don't like being a faux-fan, you know? Some characters I've been considering are Gally from Gunnm and a Viera from FFXII (yes, I would walk around with my ass out all day).



logix said:


> totally cute and awesome FYI. I should find my cosplay picture and put it up sometime.



Have you seen the "post an awesome pic of yourself" thread? Although it will be hard to top the one you posted in the intro thread. :wubu:


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Some characters I've been considering are Gally from Gunnm and a *Viera* from FFXII (yes, I would walk around with my ass out all day).



If you're brave enough for it, I think that would be AMAZING.


----------



## logix

Esther said:


> Okay! I'm the shyest kid ever, but I feel empowered by so many women posting such beautiful pictures in this thread. I still feel a bit shy for close ups though. Um. Those are handbags hanging on the wall by the way.



no need to be shy you're gorgeous.


----------



## kinkykitten

T-Bear said:


> O_O! awesome cosplay.... wanna see my (weak) Gendo cosplay attempt? and when I say attempts I mean me messing around taking silly photos



LOL cute cute!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Woohoo Esther and Melian, good to see you gals! 

BTW my daughter is cosplaying as Zexion this summer for Otakon. She is trying to get me to cosplay as Xemnas. Her friends all call me either Xemnas, Mansex or Mother Superior. 

I probably won't...but all of her friends have their Orgy coats as well.


----------



## Melian

Mother-daughter cosplay?!

That is too awesome to not do it. I have two words for you:

come ooooooonnnnnnnn


----------



## Hole

Esther, KinkyKitten,Melian and Flyin_Lilac: Looking lovely ladies.


----------



## Tanuki

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Woohoo Esther and Melian, good to see you gals!
> 
> BTW my daughter is cosplaying as Zexion this summer for Otakon. She is trying to get me to cosplay as Xemnas. Her friends all call me either Xemnas, Mansex or Mother Superior.
> 
> I probably won't...but all of her friends have their Orgy coats as well.



You should!

I have always wanted to do proper cosplay myself, I dunno who as though... all suggestions welcomed, i have like 1500 anime dvds yet still no idea who I would like to dress ass hehe


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> *Viera from FFXII*



Be still my beating heart :wubu:

....Have you ever read Berserk? I bet you would make a absalutely fantastic Casca!

P.S. everyone should read Berserk


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Melian said:


> Mother-daughter cosplay?!
> 
> That is too awesome to not do it. I have two words for you:
> 
> come ooooooonnnnnnnn



If I end up doing it I'll post my Mansex pictures. 

It won't be until July though...


----------



## PolarKat

Melian said:


> The problem with that: I don't read DNA2, so cosplaying as that character is kind of lame. I don't like being a faux-fan, you know? Some characters I've been considering are Gally from Gunnm and a Viera from FFXII (yes, I would walk around with my ass out all day).


Bunny ears.. 

 I had something to say.. just can't seem to remember anymore.. ahh.. blood returning to brain, How I envy you thin folk.. dressing up as totoro isn't as much fun..


----------



## MamaLisa

me tryin to be cute lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> me tryin to be cute lol



You do have beautiful green eyes Lis!


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> You do have beautiful green eyes Lis!



They are loooovely~ 

:blush:


----------



## MamaLisa

awww thanks u guys.. yeah im the only one in my family with green eyes.. the rest of the fam got blue.. so i think im very lucky and special!


----------



## Smite

Bah I missed Melian pictures 

Also props to Esther on the Radiohead boxset :O Plus nice picture


----------



## Melian

Smite said:


> Bah I missed Melian pictures
> 
> Also props to Esther on the Radiohead boxset :O Plus nice picture



Tooooo laaaaaate 

You know what I look like, anyway.


----------



## Esther

Smite said:


> Bah I missed Melian pictures
> 
> Also props to Esther on the Radiohead boxset :O Plus nice picture



Haha! It's sweet that you noticed


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> ROFLMAO! Be careful what you ask for Melian! If Mama or I ever jump our respective ponds and land up on the other's shore somebody better get the wide-angle lenses ready to capture all our beauty!



praying for the day hun hahahahaha

:batting:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Tooooo laaaaaate
> 
> You know what I look like, anyway.



I know you look damn fine, and that's all I know.

The black wind howls...


----------



## Surlysomething

Got my do did. It needed to be repaired after I fucked it up. No glasses.


I look 12.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Got my do did. It needed to be repaired after I fucked it up. No glasses.
> 
> 
> I look 12.



No you don't......no 12 year old could have that much a wicked look when they grin! I adore your expression in that pic, like you know the coyote has just walked off the cliff but has not yet realized it, or something. Errrm, not sure that made any sense, but I like the look


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Got my do did. It needed to be repaired after I fucked it up. No glasses.
> I look 12.


 


edx said:


> No you don't......no 12 year old could have that much a wicked look when they grin! I adore your expression in that pic, like you know the coyote has just walked off the cliff but has not yet realized it, or something. Errrm, not sure that made any sense, but I like the look


 

Sorry Surly, but Edx is right. That expression is way too wicked looking fro a twelve year old! But you do look great!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> I look 12.



Well then you can call me R.Kelly.


----------



## Surlysomething

thanks, you all


----------



## TygerKitty

Well hello there everyone, this is me! :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

Well I must say, in honor of the screenname, RAWR!


----------



## TygerKitty

WillSpark said:


> Well I must say, in honor of the screenname, RAWR!



:blush::blush: thanks! :blush::blush:


----------



## warwagon86

TygerKitty said:


> Well hello there everyone, this is me! :happy:



mmeeooooowww


----------



## OneWickedAngel

TygerKitty said:


> Well hello there everyone, this is me! :happy:



*RAWR! Here Kitty Kitty Kitty!*


----------



## TygerKitty

warwagon86 said:


> mmeeooooowww





OneWickedAngel said:


> *RAWR! Here Kitty Kitty Kitty!*




:blush::blush: Hello to you both!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

TygerKitty said:


> Well hello there everyone, this is me! :happy:



Meow wow, cutie!


----------



## Saxphon

TygerKitty said:


> Well hello there everyone, this is me! :happy:



Hmmmm ........ Wondering if 'catnip' has the same affect on Tigers and where I can get a whole truck load from ...... hmmmmmm .....

Welcome TigerKitty and thanks for posting such beautiful pictures.


----------



## Lovelylola

Here I am! I have more recent, cuter pics but they are too large and I have no idea how to get them to post! Dang it! 

View attachment 041308_2346.jpg


----------



## logix

TygerKitty said:


> Well hello there everyone, this is me! :happy:



::ROAR:: great picture ^.^


----------



## logix

Lovelylola said:


> Here I am! I have more recent, cuter pics but they are too large and I have no idea how to get them to post! Dang it!



cute picture and photobucket works pretty well for posting pictures.


----------



## TygerKitty

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Meow wow, cutie!



Thank you :blush: nice to meet you!



Saxphon said:


> Hmmmm ........ Wondering if 'catnip' has the same affect on Tigers and where I can get a whole truck load from ...... hmmmmmm .....
> 
> Welcome TigerKitty and thanks for posting such beautiful pictures.



Haha! Oh my! Thank you, how kind of you!
:blush:


----------



## TygerKitty

logix said:


> ::ROAR:: great picture ^.^



Hi logix, thanks! mEow


----------



## Uriel

Moine!

(Waves Twinkie)


Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MAWR! Too cute in the hot dress, Hole  :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WOW! You look smashing in that dress, better watch out for Twinkie waving Nacho Ninjas!


----------



## Tracii

This ones goes back several years to a wilder time in my life.




[/IMG]


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

beauty personified.x


----------



## chicken legs

Hole, your pic reminds me of something I saw about Coco Chanel and her debut in the "little black" dress.

http://www.glamour.com/fashion/2009/03/7-biggest-fashion-trends-of-the-past-70-years


----------



## Esther

Tracii said:


> This ones goes back several years to a wilder time in my life.



Rawr! You look great in leopard print!


----------



## Esther

Hole I'm just gonna throw this out there... you have GREAT boobs.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

You look fantastic.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

:wubu::smitten:

By the by, do you happen to know if you have Frankish or Viking blood in your ancestry? Sorry, I know its a weird question, but I'm one of those nerdy socialogist types.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm in love


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

how bout another quoted pic just for good measure.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Absolutely gorgeous. Sarah can you give me my ability to breathe back please? Thanks :wubu:


----------



## Hole

*Uriel:*
I forgot to tell you! My friend ordered twinkies,hohos and ding dongs off ebay. I tasted them all and I was disappointed. Maybe it was the brand?

*Green Eyed Fairy and One Wicked Angel:*
Thanks, you two! 

*Viking bloke: *Thank you.:blush:



chicken legs said:


> Hole, your pic reminds me of something I saw about Coco Chanel and her debut in the "little black" dress.
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/2009/03/7-biggest-fashion-trends-of-the-past-70-years



Can't beat the little black dress!





Esther said:


> Hole I'm just gonna throw this out there... you have GREAT boobs.



Hehe, the style of the dress helps. ;-)Thanks!




Boris_the_Spider said:


> You look fantastic.



Nice of you to say, Spider.Thank you very much.





Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> :wubu::smitten:
> 
> By the by, do you happen to know if you have Frankish or Viking blood in your ancestry? Sorry, I know its a weird question, but I'm one of those nerdy socialogist types.



;-)I have Welsh and English blood in me. Hmm I don't know about Viking blood, sorry.




Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm in love



Um... :blush::kiss2:



WhiteHotRazor said:


> how bout another quoted pic just for good measure.



LOL!




ClockworkOrange said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Sarah can you give me my ability to breathe back please? Thanks :wubu:



Thank you sweetheart! *gives you the kiss of life*


----------



## Tracii

Thank you Esther sweetie.


----------



## orinoco

i haven't been on here for a few weeks, so i'd just like to say how beautiful all the ladies who have posted here are :wubu: and i'd love a scoop of you all


----------



## JenFromOC

Not my finest pic...but the only one I have on my laptop LOL 

View attachment Jen Rocks.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

Okay, so I assume we're all in agreement that Jen is smokin' hot, right?


----------



## MamaLisa

Melbourne Singers Zoe Badwi, Andrew De Silva & Mama Lisa


ALL CUTIES!!! LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> JenFromOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my finest pic...but the only one I have on my laptop LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I assume we're all in agreement that Jen is smokin' hot, right?
Click to expand...


_*Well I agree!*_



MamaLisa said:


> Melbourne Singers Zoe Badwi, Andrew De Silva & Mama Lisa
> ALL CUTIES!!! LOL



_*I most certainly agree!*_:bow:


----------



## Tracii

I agree she is so cute nice backside too!


----------



## JenFromOC

Ok a few more...although I think that I look pretty much the same in all the pics LOL 

View attachment l_9957400c4e8ea37840f3dc343cf73df5.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> Ok a few more...although I think that I look pretty much the same in all the pics LOL




_*Nice try Jen, trying to sneak that lovely cleavage shot in the middle there as though we would not notice something so sweet! *:smitten:_


----------



## Melian

JenFromOC said:


> Ok a few more...although I think that I look pretty much the same in all the pics LOL



I tried to leave this comment yesterday, but my comp froze:

You are cute!

And you look eerily similar to an old friend of mine, also named Jen. OoOoOoOoOoh


----------



## Esther

JenFromOC said:


> Ok a few more...although I think that I look pretty much the same in all the pics LOL




JEN. You have the most gorgeous hair and skin!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

What I meant to say before I was rudely posted without warning is that I DO ALIEN QUITE WELL. 

Not that I enjoy them in movies or anything. Stupid flying horses and shit with weird names. Ha.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I really like your pics!!! So please keep posting them!!!



JenFromOC said:


> Ok a few more...although I think that I look pretty much the same in all the pics LOL


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> What I meant to say before I was rudely posted without warning is that I DO ALIEN QUITE WELL.
> 
> Not that I enjoy them in movies or anything. Stupid flying horses and shit with weird names. Ha.



Hahaha.
Cutest alien I've ever seen.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Hahaha.
> Cutest alien I've ever seen.




Aww, thanks. I get so bored at work sometimes that taking a picture of myself in a greenish blue hue sort of lightens the mood. Haha.


----------



## Tracii

Jenn you are beautiful no kidding!


----------



## JenFromOC

Thank you everyone. I appreciate all the sweet compliments, and I've really needed a boost lately 

We are one SEXY group of people LOL


----------



## Tracii

Anytime Jenn your so cute in those pics sexy too.


----------



## stardust77722

ok here is my pic for you all. Guys let me know what you think




[/IMG]


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Me roughly a year ago... being a photo-ho


----------



## Discodave

So many pretty faces. Ive come to the conclusion i need to be checking out this post more often :bow:


----------



## kinkykitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me roughly a year ago... being a photo-ho



 gorgeous! I love your top  x


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## MaxArden

I was trying to reply to an earlier picture


----------



## MaxArden

Flyin Lilac said:


> Took this one last night.


I'll try again


MaxArden said:


> Definitely cute...


----------



## craigisnutter

kinkykitten said:


>



Good god, you're always so stunning!! Your fella is so damn lucky!!


----------



## WillSpark

Now that is one freaking gorgeous.....necklace. 

And the one wearing it ain't so bad either.


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


>



Sarah :wubu: I love the hair!


----------



## fattyjiggly

JenFromOC said:


> Ok a few more...although I think that I look pretty much the same in all the pics LOL



all i can say is WOW


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kinkykitten said:


> gorgeous! I love your top  x


*Thanks! And you are so effin' gorgeous as usual! *



WillSpark said:


> Now that is one freaking gorgeous.....necklace.
> 
> And the one wearing it ain't so bad either.


**groan* so glad you said it! LOL!*


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

This is me, if I get the coding right it should show up. They were taken last September.






And another:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm on Stickam a lot lately.


----------



## Tad

All the new photos are lovely 

But wanted to particularly say:



Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> This is me, if I get the coding right it should show up. They were taken last September.



Nice to get to put a face to the name  Thanks for sharing.

Oh, and if some burly hiker came along through the forest after that second one was taken, I think he'd be pretty happy at rare and wondrous wildlife he got to see


----------



## BarbBBW

wow seems I missed alot in this thread!!! You Ladies Look GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

You think so? :blush: It runs by a creek it's kinda cool actually, nice and quiet.


----------



## ToniTails

here ya go 

View attachment 9PEBED63C0985A42.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The braids are as cute as the pig tails Toni


----------



## occowboysfan94

I agree with GEF toni thats a hot pic. Now all you need is a catholic schoolgirl outfit and :smitten:




00 toni lynn 00 said:


> here ya go


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Posted in another thread but not everyone here reads the other boards so here goes.....


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Posted in another thread but not everyone here reads the other boards so here goes.....



Oh wow! GORGEOUS!  Lovely pic xx


----------



## kinkykitten

craigisnutter said:


> Good god, you're always so stunning!! Your fella is so damn lucky!!





WillSpark said:


> Now that is one freaking gorgeous.....necklace.
> 
> And the one wearing it ain't so bad either.





Hole said:


> Sarah :wubu: I love the hair!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Thanks! And you are so effin' gorgeous as usual! *
> 
> 
> **groan* so glad you said it! LOL!*




Thanks all of you  xxx


----------



## Laina

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Posted in another thread but not everyone here reads the other boards so here goes.....



Beautiful! As always.


----------



## Laina

I took new pictures recently (ostensibly to show off my new Gir tank top, which you cannot see here). So, um, here:






(It's makeup-less, so please be kind?)


----------



## RentonBob

Laina said:


> I took new pictures recently (ostensibly to show off my new Gir tank top, which you cannot see here). So, um, here:
> 
> (It's makeup-less, so please be kind?)



You look beautiful  No need to worry at all :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW

Laina said:


> I took new pictures recently (ostensibly to show off my new Gir tank top, which you cannot see here). So, um, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's makeup-less, so please be kind?)



so pretty!!! love your eyes and boobs LOL can i say that??!?


----------



## Laina

BarbBBW said:


> so pretty!!! love your eyes and boobs LOL can i say that??!?



Of course! My boobs need all the love they can get. =)


----------



## Melian

Laina said:


> I took new pictures recently (ostensibly to show off my new Gir tank top, which you cannot see here). So, um, here:
> 
> 
> (It's makeup-less, so please be kind?)



Gorgeous!

But now, you know....you need to take another pic that shows the Gir shirt. The public demands it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> But now, you know....you need to take another pic that shows the Gir shirt. The public demands it.



I second that!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Laina said:


> I took new pictures recently (ostensibly to show off my new Gir tank top, which you cannot see here). So, um, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's makeup-less, so please be kind?)



Looking pretty, hun! So natural:wubu:


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Laina said:


> I took new pictures recently (ostensibly to show off my new Gir tank top, which you cannot see here). So, um, here:
> 
> (It's makeup-less, so please be kind?)



Makeup just gets in the way -- very nice photo. 

And yes...about that tank top...


----------



## WillSpark

And this is why I say that girls should just cut the crap.

And when I say crap I mean the crap smeared on their faces a freaking inch thick.


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> And this is why I say that girls should just cut the crap.
> 
> And when I say crap I mean the crap smeared on their faces a freaking inch thick.



I really resent comments like that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> Oh wow! GORGEOUS!  Lovely pic xx





Laina said:


> Beautiful! As always.



Thank you to both of you  

Laina, you are gorgeous :bow:


----------



## Laina

You guys are so sweet. Is it geeky that this made my day? Probably. It did, anyway. 



Melian said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> But now, you know....you need to take another pic that shows the Gir shirt. The public demands it.



I will take any available excuse to show off Gir. I apologize in advance...it's harder than I expected to get a good shot of my torso on a built-in webcam! 






(I didn't realize how sunburned I was till I took this shot. Ooops!)


----------



## BarbBBW

Laina said:


> You guys are so sweet. Is it geeky that this made my day? Probably. It did, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I will take any available excuse to show off Gir. I *apologize in advance...it's harder than I expected to get a good shot of my torso on a built-in webcam*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I didn't realize how sunburned I was till I took this shot. Ooops!)



Thats a great shot!! sometimes the "just got for it " shots are better than the boring sit and pose ones!!! Very nice shot!! love the *white* tee :eat2: heheheheh


----------



## Cors

You're beautiful, Laina! Such pretty features and the Gir top is too cute!


----------



## jay1dubbs

Laina, you are looking lovely here. I need to see more now.


----------



## ToniTails

here's one--- i can look different in every pic--- see? soooooo SURPRISED! and i wasn't even surprised--- fooled ya didn't i? 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## Laina

Cors said:


> You're beautiful, Laina! Such pretty features and the Gir top is too cute!



Aw, thank you! I always mean to tell you but never think to say: I love your sig line.


----------



## Laina

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> here's one--- i have a the ability to look like a totally different person in every pic if i wanna--- lol



Too much pretty in this picture. I cannot handle it.


----------



## kinkykitten

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> here's one--- i can look different in every pic--- see? soooooo SURPRISED! and i wasn't even surprised--- fooled ya didn't i?



Sexy as!!! Wow


----------



## howitzerbelly

Great picture!!! 



Laina said:


> I took new pictures recently (ostensibly to show off my new Gir tank top, which you cannot see here). So, um, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's makeup-less, so please be kind?)


----------



## piratechick

aaah i have the gir shirt too <3 






took that a little over a week ago but i haven't changed much since then..


----------



## ToniTails

love the kissy lips



piratechick said:


> aaah i have the gir shirt too <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took that a little over a week ago but i haven't changed much since then..


----------



## ToniTails

gorgeous eyes!




Laina said:


> You guys are so sweet. Is it geeky that this made my day? Probably. It did, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I will take any available excuse to show off Gir. I apologize in advance...it's harder than I expected to get a good shot of my torso on a built-in webcam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that pwitty GEF!
> 
> 
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in another thread but not everyone here reads the other boards so here goes.....
> 
> 
> 
> (I didn't realize how sunburned I was till I took this shot. Ooops!)
Click to expand...


----------



## piratechick

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> love the kissy lips



my lips are actually pretty naturally pouty. they get more like that when i smirk or smile


----------



## ToniTails

well, me likey




piratechick said:


> my lips are actually pretty naturally pouty. they get more like that when i smirk or smile


----------



## piratechick

haha well thank you very much =]


----------



## Melian

Laina said:


> You guys are so sweet. Is it geeky that this made my day? Probably. It did, anyway.
> 
> I will take any available excuse to show off Gir. I apologize in advance...it's harder than I expected to get a good shot of my torso on a built-in webcam!
> 
> (I didn't realize how sunburned I was till I took this shot. Ooops!)





I want your shirt! Gir is my all-time favourite evil minion! Hehe.


----------



## vermillion

plump lil belly boys get on my tongue now 

View attachment 0717081827.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

awww--- her so pretty



vermillion said:


> plump lil belly boys get on my tongue now


----------



## msbard90

so i've decided to be absolutely random here lol <333 don't hate lmao 

View attachment 172916.jpg


View attachment 172931.jpg


View attachment 173106.jpg


----------



## vermillion

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> awww--- her so pretty



thanks toni...
hey didn't i momentarily meet u at the bash in 2007????


----------



## ToniTails

OMGosh! Love that first pic especially! "I can fly!"

hee hee



msbard90 said:


> so i've decided to be absolutely random here lol <333 don't hate lmao


----------



## bremerton




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bremerton said:


>



I wish I had a tie that was the same pattern as your shirt.


----------



## msbard90

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> OMGosh! Love that first pic especially! "I can fly!"
> 
> hee hee



lol just being random in my kitchen, thats all.. pay no attention to me lol winkwink


----------



## bigcutiebrooke

Here are some pics! 

View attachment Picture 143.jpg


View attachment Picture 857.jpg


View attachment Picture 1043.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice pics, gurls!


----------



## ToniTails

lookin' as cute as can be, chickies! and i think we did meet, V! 

View attachment 022.JPG


----------



## ToniTails

lookin' as cute as can be, chickies! and i think we did meet, V!


----------



## moniquessbbw

occowboysfan94 said:


> I agree with GEF toni thats a hot pic. Now all you need is a catholic schoolgirl outfit and :smitten:



Here I am the last time I dressed up in my school girl outfit. 

View attachment aBFL061606.jpg


----------



## Discodave

bigcutiebrooke said:


> Here are some pics!



Wowy i am so checking out big cuties just to see you


----------



## BarbBBW

hmmmmmm yeah my pics are boring lol 

View attachment DSC01391.JPG


----------



## AshleyEileen

This summer I'm using my right to bare arms. 

View attachment lovely.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AshleyEileen said:


> This summer I'm using my right to bare arms.




Oh wow Lady- LOVE the hair. Beautiful


----------



## AshleyEileen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh wow Lady- LOVE the hair. Beautiful



Thanks!
I actually liked how it turned out so I might have to do it more often. =]


----------



## Saxphon

bigcutiebrooke said:


> Here are some pics!



Beautiful pics, Brooke. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theronin23

BarbBBW said:


> hmmmmmm yeah my pics are boring lol



That pic? Boring? Not in my mind...PLENTY of possibilities in that one


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

I'm actually going to share a picture. I can't believe in. Nothing hiding me. No teddy bear to hide behind. Just me.


----------



## Laina

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I'm actually going to share a picture. I can't believe in. Nothing hiding me. No teddy bear to hide behind. Just me.



No need to hide...you're absolutely lovely. And that dress ROCKS!


----------



## Skinny_FFA

i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...


----------



## Melian

Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...



HOT! Were you going to WGT?


----------



## Skinny_FFA

Not exactly *lol* but there is a location, where every thursday is "gloomy-day". It was first time for me and i loved it! :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> This summer I'm using my right to bare arms.


LOVE ur hair ,..you are always a cutiepie !!



theronin23 said:


> That pic? Boring? Not in my mind...PLENTY of possibilities in that one


Awwww Thank you!! please PM me some hehehehe:blush:



The Cookie Faerie said:


> I'm actually going to share a picture. I can't believe in. Nothing hiding me. No teddy bear to hide behind. Just me.


 Very nice all by yourself!!



Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...



ohhh looks like fun!!


----------



## ToniTails

Y'all are all adorable!





BarbBBW said:


> LOVE ur hair ,..you are always a cutiepie !!
> 
> Awwww Thank you!! please PM me some hehehehe:blush:
> 
> Very nice all by yourself!!
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh looks like fun!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I really like when this thread gets active...very nice girls.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I'm actually going to share a picture. I can't believe in. Nothing hiding me. No teddy bear to hide behind. Just me.


*SO CUTE! I'm glad you came out from behind the bear!*:happy:



Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...


*Ummm, the combination of you, the outfit and the event sound oh so hot and oh so intriguing...*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

AshleyEileen said:


> This summer I'm using my right to bare arms.



So cute.


----------



## jay1dubbs

Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...



skinny, you looking stunning. :wubu:

you have me drooling over here, lol :eat2:


----------



## ToniTails

hubba hubba




Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...


----------



## Tad

msbard90 said:


> so i've decided to be absolutely random here lol <333 don't hate lmao



I love the sheer _life _in these pictures! So hard to catch in pictures, but it comes through here so well 



The Cookie Faerie said:


> I'm actually going to share a picture. I can't believe in. Nothing hiding me. No teddy bear to hide behind. Just me.



Yay for being brave!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

bremerton said:


>



Cute!!!:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...



Nice dress! It looks great on you:wubu:
You have also a very pretty face. Looking great all over, though:happy:


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Caroline, You are such a Beautiful Lady! Your eyes and pretty face are WOW!!

Thank you, Paul 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Posted in another thread but not everyone here reads the other boards so here goes.....


----------



## ToniTails

her eyes are amazing aren't they?



pjbbwlvr said:


> Caroline, You are such a Beautiful Lady! Your eyes and pretty face are WOW!!
> 
> Thank you, Paul


----------



## theronin23

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I'm actually going to share a picture. I can't believe in. Nothing hiding me. No teddy bear to hide behind. Just me.



ADORABLE!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pjbbwlvr said:


> Caroline, You are such a Beautiful Lady! Your eyes and pretty face are WOW!!
> 
> Thank you, Paul





00 toni lynn 00 said:


> her eyes are amazing aren't they?



Awwwww you're both too good to me 
Thank you much to both  :kiss2:


----------



## theronin23

Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...



Once again...I *drool* :smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...



Good golly, my jaw has to be reattached after that one


----------



## ToniTails

razberries!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 026.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> razberries!!!!!!!!!!



hahhaha such a slut,... (thats a good thing!):bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

piratechick said:


> aaah i have the gir shirt too <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took that a little over a week ago but i haven't changed much since then..



Another cutey... We've got them all over the place.

Also, GEF, you are as sexy as ever.


----------



## Lizzy...

I just cut my hair a tad impulsively, but I guess I still look cute with bangs, maybe even cuter! 

View attachment Lizzywithbangs.jpg


----------



## Skinny_FFA

:blush: Thank you guys!


----------



## ToniTails

pretty girl!!!
bangs really bring out your eyes!



Lizzy... said:


> I just cut my hair a tad impulsively, but I guess I still look cute with bangs, maybe even cuter!


----------



## Melian

Should this be in the confessions thread?

This is what I wore to my wedding. Hahaha...just came from work. It was cold and raining, so I am wearing 3 shirts, no makeup, and my hair looks like a dead animal. And he still married me - I must be cool


----------



## RentonBob

Melian said:


> Should this be in the confessions thread?
> 
> This is what I wore to my wedding. Hahaha...just came from work. It was cold and raining, so I am wearing 3 shirts, no makeup, and my hair looks like a dead animal. And he still married me - I must be cool



VERY COOL!!  Congratulations


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> Should this be in the confessions thread?
> 
> This is what I wore to my wedding. Hahaha...just came from work. It was cold and raining, so I am wearing 3 shirts, no makeup, and my hair looks like a dead animal. And he still married me - I must be cool



Ok...official...thou art gothier than me...I can only wish I look that amazing and goth when I get married (but like...in a guy way of course lol)


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Should this be in the confessions thread?
> 
> This is what I wore to my wedding. Hahaha...just came from work. It was cold and raining, so I am wearing 3 shirts, no makeup, and my hair looks like a dead animal. And he still married me - I must be cool



Holy cow--CONGRATULATIONS 

and you look lurverly, by the way.


----------



## Skinny_FFA

@melian 

And despite all those facts... you still look goooood, so RESPECT!

I should walk more often through the rain, wear more shirts, more black, less make-up... maybe then someone would be willing to merry me *whine*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Should this be in the confessions thread?
> 
> This is what I wore to my wedding. Hahaha...just came from work. It was cold and raining, so I am wearing 3 shirts, no makeup, and my hair looks like a dead animal. And he still married me - I must be cool



*YES YOU ARE!!!!!

Many Congrats Mel!*


----------



## BarbBBW

So I am not going to Multi quote everyone,.. BUT Ladies You all look SOOO GOOD!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## WillSpark

Go Melian! Get some!  But in all seriousness congratulations.

Love the black. It's one of the better things I've seen worn to an untraditional wedding.


----------



## ToniTails

my photographer took this pic today


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Should this be in the confessions thread?
> 
> This is what I wore to my wedding. Hahaha...just came from work. It was cold and raining, so I am wearing 3 shirts, no makeup, and my hair looks like a dead animal. And he still married me - I must be cool



And another vision of loveliness steps forward :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> my photographer took this pic today




Very nice.


----------



## Melian

RentonBob said:


> VERY COOL!!  Congratulations





theronin23 said:


> Ok...official...thou art gothier than me...I can only wish I look that amazing and goth when I get married (but like...in a guy way of course lol)





edx said:


> Holy cow--CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> and you look lurverly, by the way.





Skinny_FFA said:


> @melian
> 
> And despite all those facts... you still look goooood, so RESPECT!
> 
> I should walk more often through the rain, wear more shirts, more black, less make-up... maybe then someone would be willing to merry me *whine*





OneWickedAngel said:


> *YES YOU ARE!!!!!
> 
> Many Congrats Mel!*





WillSpark said:


> Go Melian! Get some!  But in all seriousness congratulations.
> 
> Love the black. It's one of the better things I've seen worn to an untraditional wedding.





Ninja Glutton said:


> And another vision of loveliness steps forward :smitten:




Thanks, you guys :blush:

I wish I could fly you all out to the party on Friday, but that would look rather suspect:

"Who are all these random fat guys...and why do they all have harems?"


----------



## Surlysomething

Looking a lot tired and insane in Sepia. I think my hair grew a bit too. Time to cut a couple or 6 inches off?


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a lot tired and insane in Sepia. I think my hair grew a bit too. Time to cut a couple or 6 inches off?



You know I was thinking just the other day, I haven't seen a recent pic of you!! Glad you posted! i think that pic is great!! you always look good!! And its summer,... cut the hair!!! although ITS awesome now!! LOVE the long hair!! But hey,... it grows back!! have fun with it!!


----------



## ToniTails

you lookin' cute to me!



Surlysomething said:


> Looking a lot tired and insane in Sepia. I think my hair grew a bit too. Time to cut a couple or 6 inches off?


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a lot tired and insane in Sepia. I think my hair grew a bit too. Time to cut a couple or 6 inches off?



Very nice. You don't appear insane, but if someone were to irritate you, there might be...consequences. Yes, it might be best to stay on your good side.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> my photographer took this pic today



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rowan

Skinny_FFA said:


> i like this most at the moment. was prepering for a darker happening...



very cute


----------



## Rowan

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a lot tired and insane in Sepia. I think my hair grew a bit too. Time to cut a couple or 6 inches off?



awww surly...you're adorable!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. You're all really sweet.

I've had such a crappy week.


----------



## msbard90

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a lot tired and insane in Sepia. I think my hair grew a bit too. Time to cut a couple or 6 inches off?



surly, your hair is so beautiful!! And so is your face, too cute!!!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Lizzy... said:


> I just cut my hair a tad impulsively, but I guess I still look cute with bangs, maybe even cuter!



you are ADORABLE!!! :wubu:


----------



## piratechick

took this a few days ago. it was like 5am so i look kinda blah. no makeup and messy hair ftw


----------



## pjbbwlvr

ToniLynn, you are gorgeous, so very pretty!!!! 





00 toni lynn 00 said:


> my photographer took this pic today


----------



## powderfinger

piratechick said:


> took this a few days ago. it was like 5am so i look kinda blah. no makeup and messy hair ftw
> QUOTE]
> 
> Even though it's 5 am you're still cute as heck.


----------



## tallgalrose

This is me 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tallgalrose said:


> This is me



Oh wow! So lovely  :bow:


----------



## ritz

Hey ladies u all look great. Are there any ssbbw living in the Hampton Roads area?


----------



## tallgalrose

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh wow! So lovely  :bow:



Thanks so much GEF!!!


----------



## piratechick

powderfinger said:


> piratechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> took this a few days ago. it was like 5am so i look kinda blah. no makeup and messy hair ftw
> QUOTE]
> 
> Even though it's 5 am you're still cute as heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why thank you, sir!
Click to expand...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tallgalrose said:


> This is me



um WOW! You are a beauty TallGalRose.


----------



## Saxphon

tallgalrose said:


> This is me



Cute photo of a beautfiul lady with a wonderful smile.


----------



## thendup51

CherryRVA said:


> Well, I guess I'll add to the thread too....
> 
> Moi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have gained about 15 lbs back since this picture, but meh, what can ya do?
> 
> Also, I am gonna have to get new glasses soon as my old ones went MIA. I want a pair like Maddie's! Friggin hot girl...



yummy yummy!!


----------



## CherryRVA

Me on my porch on Sunday





Me at the parking garage at work on break yesterday....please excuse lack of makeup


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for all the nice comments, people. Sorry i'm tardy replying!

:bow:


----------



## RobitusinZ

:*



Surlysomething said:


> Looking a lot tired and insane in Sepia. I think my hair grew a bit too. Time to cut a couple or 6 inches off?



(pay no attention to this section down here...minimalist posts with a simple smiley kiss are not allowed)


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> :*
> 
> 
> 
> (pay no attention to this section down here...minimalist posts with a simple smiley kiss are not allowed)




Hey, I remember you.


Like the *insert Psycho music* picture, eh?


----------



## BobbyTwoChins

CherryRVA said:


>



I'm in lust!


----------



## RobitusinZ

Surlysomething said:


> Hey, I remember you.
> 
> 
> Like the *insert Psycho music* picture, eh?



I enjoy the enigmatic.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Me on my porch on Sunday
> 
> 
> Me at the parking garage at work on break yesterday....please excuse lack of makeup


*
great photos HON!!!! thanks for sharing
*


----------



## Melian

I swear, I am not topless. That....er...shirt (?) managed to stay in place while I drunkenly stumbled around all last night. I know, I should get a trophy.


----------



## Guinness

Melian said:


> I swear, I am not topless. That....er...shirt (?) managed to stay in place while I drunkenly stumbled around all last night. I know, I should get a trophy.



I have to delurk to say HOLY SHIT :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> I swear, I am not topless. That....er...shirt (?) managed to stay in place while I drunkenly stumbled around all last night. I know, I should get a trophy.




Oh my goodness!! Hot stuff = you!


So very beautiful :bow:


----------



## Jackoblangada

Melian said:


> I swear, I am not topless. That....er...shirt (?) managed to stay in place while I drunkenly stumbled around all last night. I know, I should get a trophy.



I don't post or even log on much anymore but if there is one thing that will get me to it's pictures of Melian....wow. Stunning absolutely stunning.


----------



## BarbBBW

Melian said:


> I swear, I am not topless. That....er...shirt (?) managed to stay in place while I drunkenly stumbled around all last night. I know, I should get a trophy.



I wish I was around as you were stumbling around drunk!! Kidnapping doesnt count if she is drunk does it?!:doh:
You look so damn good OMG!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I swear, I am not topless. That....er...shirt (?) managed to stay in place while I drunkenly stumbled around all last night. I know, I should get a trophy.



Stunning! Gorgeous!


----------



## Uriel

Melian said:


> I swear, I am not topless. That....er...shirt (?) managed to stay in place while I drunkenly stumbled around all last night. I know, I should get a trophy.



Good God... Well, yeah...nice 'Under-Boob'. I'm a sucker (Pun intended) for some good Under-Boob...

Um, yeah...


----------



## WillSpark

I wish everyone looked that great drunk.


----------



## Melian

Thanks guys 

This was photo evidence that I survived the ravenous mobs of teenage sluts at the Much Music Video Awards (way too close to my apt....), but now it is time for the pic to retire.


----------



## Tad

I'm glad you survived the hordes of MMzomboids, not to mention the spark shooting braziere....I did check the news coverage for any reports of local resident going rambo on the teenagers, and when nothing like that came up I figured you'd made it through OK....for another year.


----------



## CherryRVA

I've been taking a ton of photos with my camera phone lately....seems I have developed a hobby, go figure....Guess that's what happens when you are single and bored..LOL


----------



## BarbBBW

my eyes were alittle bloodshot LOL 

View attachment DSC01475.JPG


----------



## scorpioinco

Whoever started this thread owes me a new jaw, mine shattered when it hit the ground, lol. Amazing beauty here.


----------



## Hole

A photo of me from the MJ tribute event.

:happy:

If you're interested, there are more here:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60932&page=2


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hole said:


> A photo of me from the MJ tribute event.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> If you're interested, there are more here:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60932&page=2



you MIGHT think I'm saying this because you have red hair, but I say nay. I was once in love with a girl who had red hair . . . that's all.


----------



## thatgirl08

Hole said:


> A photo of me from the MJ tribute event.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> If you're interested, there are more here:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60932&page=2



You are incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Tracii

Thats the prettiest hole I have ever seen.. LOVELY is the word I was looking for.
Some truly awesome looking folks.


----------



## William

Thanks to all the ladies that let us know they are out there!

William




Tracii said:


> Thats the prettiest hole I have ever seen.. LOVELY is the word I was looking for.
> Some truly awesome looking folks.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*This is from 4th of July weekend, with one of the women I love most in my life..she is very special to me....I am on the RIGHT* 

View attachment Wendy+Lucy.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> A photo of me from the MJ tribute event.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> If you're interested, there are more here:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60932&page=2



Dammn girl how can you always look so beautiful?! lol... Gorgeous hun! x



CherryRVA said:


> I've been taking a ton of photos with my camera phone lately....seems I have developed a hobby, go figure....Guess that's what happens when you are single and bored..LOL



Gorgeous pics!  you should get bored more often hehe x


----------



## kinkykitten

Thought i'd add a couple of recent pics 

July 09










June 09


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *This is from 4th of July weekend, with one of the women I love most in my life..she is very special to me....I am on the RIGHT*



Motorcycle ladies! Looking badass


----------



## WillSpark

Kitten, I love your hair. Weird thing to focus on, but it's like, the best dye color in my opinion. 

Plus that third picture is just a great shot.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

HDANGEL15 said:


> *This is from 4th of July weekend, with one of the women I love most in my life..she is very special to me....I am on the RIGHT*




A little Subway on the hog,5 dollar footlongs! who can resist?


----------



## tinkerbell

Me, back in May, getting ready for my cousins wedding. I love this dress - very retro feeling, and I felt like I should be giving a dinner party in the 1950's


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

kinkykitten said:


> Thought i'd add a couple of recent pics
> 
> . . .
> 
> June 09



I like this one because my birthday is on June 9th. So I'm going to pretend it was for me. 

I like the way the glass looks.


----------



## vermillion

oh hai whats up adorable? why yes 

View attachment 163600.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

vermillion said:


> oh hai whats up adorable? why yes



you are just the best!!


----------



## Crystal

Cuuuuuute!


----------



## Melian

vermillion said:


> oh hai whats up adorable? why yes



Hee hee....very cute. Nice poster, too :happy:


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> Thought i'd add a couple of recent pics
> 
> July 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 09



Thanks Sarah. That last pic of you is just adorable and I see we now not only share the same names but similar hair colour too.


----------



## Hole

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you MIGHT think I'm saying this because you have red hair, but I say nay. I was once in love with a girl who had red hair . . . that's all.



We're not that bad. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cuteness is in the eye of the beer holder... here - hold my brewskie


----------



## Blockierer

nice nice nicepositive pic  thanks for sharing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cuteness is in the eye of the beer holder... here - hold my brewskie




How YOU doing, hot stuff? :wubu:

Wow, you look amazing- as always :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

vermillion said:


> oh hai whats up adorable? why yes


*
HEY STRANGER..always GREAT to see you posting here AGAIN!!! miss you!!
*


OneWickedAngel said:


> Cuteness is in the eye of the beer holder... here - hold my brewskie



*MISS ANGEL..as hot as ever!!!!!!*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Haven't been around here much, but so many cuties. :eat2:


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cuteness is in the eye of the beer holder... here - hold my brewskie



There isn't enough rep in the world for either the quote or the pic. And damn it all if I need to spread it around first.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ALL GOOD FESTIVAL 2009
this is with one of the dudes from BIG NAZO.....damn it was a good time
but you probably couldn't tell from this photo*  

View attachment WENDY_2009_ALL_GOOD.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blockierer said:


> nice nice nicepositive pic  thanks for sharing





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How YOU doing, hot stuff? :wubu:
> 
> Wow, you look amazing- as always :bow:





HDANGEL15 said:


> ...snip...
> *MISS ANGEL..as hot as ever!!!!!!*





WillSpark said:


> There isn't enough rep in the world for either the quote or the pic. And damn it all if I need to spread it around first.


 :wubu: *THANKS ALL *:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ALL GOOD FESTIVAL 2009
> this is with one of the dudes from BIG NAZO.....damn it was a good time
> but you probably couldn't tell from this photo*



*I don't know HD... That's an interesting expression on your face. It can cause one to wonder just what were you thinking about? when you saw that "Big Nazo". Tee-hee!*


----------



## kinkykitten

WillSpark said:


> Kitten, I love your hair. Weird thing to focus on, but it's like, the best dye color in my opinion.
> 
> Plus that third picture is just a great shot.



Hehe thanks  I had to get the beer in... I impressed myself with that photo.. not bad to say I took it.. even if i so say so myself :bow: LOL xx



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like this one because my birthday is on June 9th. So I'm going to pretend it was for me.
> 
> I like the way the glass looks.



 hehe in that case then CHEERS! and happy belated birthday 



Hole said:


> Thanks Sarah. That last pic of you is just adorable and I see we now not only share the same names but similar hair colour too.



 hehee yes i gone redhead for a while.. was much brighter but it's starting to fade now lol xx


----------



## kinkykitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cuteness is in the eye of the beer holder... here - hold my brewskie



Hmmm hot mamma


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kinkykitten said:


> Hmmm hot mamma



*Thanks! But look who's talking! WHEW!:smitten: I'm a couple of birthday candles to your forest fire. That red looks damn good on you. *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ALL GOOD FESTIVAL 2009
> this is with one of the dudes from BIG NAZO.....damn it was a good time
> but you probably couldn't tell from this photo*




That DOES look like a good time indeed!


----------



## whitewolfofsc

Surly, you are straight up FINE! I just had to say that.


----------



## Surlysomething

whitewolfofsc said:


> Surly, you are straight up FINE! I just had to say that.




Well thanks, that's really sweet of you to say! 

:bow:


----------



## vermillion

oh hai good hair day
thanks for comin 

View attachment 161912.jpg


----------



## CherryRVA

I've been busy as hell, so I haven't been on Dims for a couple of weeks. Still moving forward, life is still going well...have taken some more pics, so hey, it's a Monday, why not?

First three, I was waiting on my friends; we were going to go see a funk band. I think I was the only metalhead there...LOL















The next three were from the week before that. I needed to get out of the house for a bit, so I went to Belle Isle while it was raining. Found a new spot where I could sit and write/take pics. It was raining and sunny at the same time. This is absolutely one of my fave places in RVA.
















Hope ya'll are havin' a great day!


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> I've been busy as hell, so I haven't been on Dims for a couple of weeks. Still moving forward, life is still going well...have taken some more pics, so hey, it's a Monday, why not?
> 
> First three, I was waiting on my friends; we were going to go see a funk band. I think I was the only metalhead there...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next three were from the week before that. I needed to get out of the house for a bit, so I went to Belle Isle while it was raining. Found a new spot where I could sit and write/take pics. It was raining and sunny at the same time. This is absolutely one of my fave places in RVA.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll are havin' a great day!



*(((CHERRY))) looking good...awesome photos..glad you are out and about and enjoying LIFE AGAIN!!!! YOU DESERVE IT *


----------



## CherryRVA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((CHERRY))) looking good...awesome photos..glad you are out and about and enjoying LIFE AGAIN!!!! YOU DESERVE IT *



(((HDANGEL))) Thanks for the compliment hun'. This whole being single thing has definitely been a learning experience (hadn't been that way for the last 10 years). But I will tell you, I feel better than I have in years. Much more the path I should have been on before my life detoured to where it was.

You know what Miz Angel, you need to come to the RVA so we can hang out! You're not that far away


----------



## MzDeeZyre

This was taken after I came home from a longgggg night out Friday night. 

View attachment afternightout.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

vermillion said:


> oh hai good hair day
> thanks for comin





CherryRVA said:


> I've been busy as hell, so I haven't been on Dims for a couple of weeks. Still moving forward, life is still going well...have taken some more pics, so hey, it's a Monday, why not?
> ...
> First three, I was waiting on my friends; we were going to go see a funk band. I think I was the only metalhead there...LOL
> ...
> The next three were from the week before that. I needed to get out of the house for a bit, so I went to Belle Isle while it was raining. Found a new spot where I could sit and write/take pics. It was raining and sunny at the same time. This is absolutely one of my fave places in RVA.
> ....
> Hope ya'll are havin' a great day!





MzDeeZyre said:


> This was taken after I came home from a longgggg night out Friday night.



Looking oh so lovely ladies!


----------



## RacinJason

tallgalrose said:


> This is me



:smitten:

Holy smoke! You are gorgeous!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

On the ferry


----------



## OneWickedAngel

dynomite_gurl said:


> On the ferry



So pretty!


----------



## Surlysomething

dynomite_gurl said:


> On the ferry



You have a beautiful smile!


----------



## cityslicker

dynomite_gurl said:


> On the ferry




SMOKIN'!


----------



## lauramae2u

:kiss2:
I have not put a pic on before so I hope this works. 

View attachment Cruise.jpg


View attachment Laura Fancy.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lauramae2u said:


> :kiss2:
> I have not put a pic on before so I hope this works.



*VA-VA-VA-BOOM baby!*
What a glamorous first post Laura Mae!!


----------



## Tad

lauramae2u said:


> :kiss2:
> I have not put a pic on before so I hope this works.



Welcome Lauramae! I hope you'll post some more (there are introduction threads on the main board, on this board, and some of the others that you could start with, for example).

Also, lovely pictures


----------



## OneHauteMama

Here's one from a couple days ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lauramae2u said:


> :kiss2:
> I have not put a pic on before so I hope this works.



So gorgeous!



OneHauteMama said:


> Here's one from a couple days ago.



So cute indeed


----------



## Buffetbelly

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies for proving that there really are beautiful women who appreciate BHM's!


----------



## Love.Metal

Since I have been absent from da boards for a while, I feel I owe some pics of what I've been up to.


Relaxing every chance I get. 
Yup. 
In hammocks, and on the beach.


<3 

View attachment hammock.jpg


View attachment sarahbeth.jpg


----------



## Tad

Love.Metal said:


> Since I have been absent from da boards for a while, I feel I owe some pics of what I've been up to.
> 
> Relaxing every chance I get.
> Yup.
> In hammocks, and on the beach.



Ah, where is the 'green with jealousy' emoticon???? 

Looks like you had a good time treating summer right!


----------



## MamaLisa

I love flowers in my hair lol


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Captain Save

You already know you're pretty.



Surlysomething said:


>



Yes, I like...very much...:wubu:


----------



## Esther

I looove your haircut Surly. How I wish my hair curled the way yours does!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I looove your haircut Surly. How I wish my hair curled the way yours does!




Thank you, everyone. :bow:

It's nice to have less hair in the summer, but i'm sure it will be back to it's normal length by Christmas.


----------



## rockabelly

Love.Metal said:


> Relaxing every chance I get.
> Yup.
> In hammocks, and on the beach.



Incredible pictures


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Hi Becky! (I'm Viv) I've long wanted to learn to play bass. Girl you keep the band goin'!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> Since I have been absent from da boards for a while, I feel I owe some pics of what I've been up to.
> 
> 
> Relaxing every chance I get.
> Yup.
> In hammocks, and on the beach.
> 
> 
> <3



Lovely as ever.


----------



## rockabelly

I finally had the chance to go through the entire thread and i have to say that there are so many smoking hot women here it made my head spin. Made me all woozy and really hungry.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Thank you, everyone. :bow:
> 
> It's nice to have less hair in the summer, but i'm sure it will be back to it's normal length by Christmas.



Haven't been online in a few days, so I missed this...but the cut looks great!

*does a random dance*


----------



## Surlysomething

Love.Metal said:


> Since I have been absent from da boards for a while, I feel I owe some pics of what I've been up to.
> 
> 
> Relaxing every chance I get.
> Yup.
> In hammocks, and on the beach.
> 
> 
> <3



awesome summer pics, chickie...and nice to see you back around here


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Haven't been online in a few days, so I missed this...but the cut looks great!
> 
> *does a random dance*




Thanks, lady!


----------



## Love.Metal

Surlysomething said:


> awesome summer pics, chickie...and nice to see you back around here




Thank you, Sexy Missus ;]

And I'm lovin' your new hair, very sassy and cute.

<3


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

This is me as recently as August 8th, I was at Canada's Wonderland with my mom, best friend, sister and my nephew. But it was also cold and rainy so I couldn't go on the water rides. I'm the one in the white. And sorry about the hugeness of them.


----------



## KittyKitten

Here.......


----------



## Melian

I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



You are certifiably badass. Hot and badass.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



*Well hot damn and damn hawt!
The costume is awesome and you are scorching in it! Thanks for remembering to share.*


----------



## Blackjack

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



That's a damn well-done costume. I am beyond impressed.


----------



## WillSpark

Happyface: Welcome to Dims! You're incredibly beautiful. Hope to see you post more words. 

And of course, Melian: Not only is it totally amazing and sexy, but the plush completes it. Freaking awesome.
I swear to god, nerds have dreams about girls like you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



there are not words for the hotness in these pictures

Happy Face: You are very beautiful. Welcome to Dims.


----------



## djudex

Two words:

Goddamn!


----------



## rockabelly

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> This is me as recently as August 8th ... I'm the one in the white.



Oh Canada! Nice picture  You're a beautiful woman.


----------



## rockabelly

Melian said:


> I was at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



Yup. Add me to the list of Melian fans. You have some serious costuming skills. i can hardly wait to see whatyou whip up for halloween.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Thanks for the comment, I don't usually post many pictures though.


----------



## CherryRVA

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



Nothin else to say except:

Completely friggin' awesome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

happyface83 said:


> Here.......





Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



Both of you- incredibly gorgeous! :bow:

One where the flash seemed to do funny tricks....but I kind of like it anyway. Hope it is up to par.... 

View attachment DSCI0012.JPG


----------



## Melian

Thanks to those who commented! The costume took about 5 mths to assemble, so I'll probably wear it again at Halloween (can't do all that work for ONE day). 

It was definitely a worthwhile endeavour, as it got me tons of free merch from the booths, especially from SEGA! Now, if only there was a Square Enix booth....

Also, it triggered one of the most surreal moments of my life: there are tons of fanboys at these events, and they all want pictures of the cosplay girls. So at one moment, I was standing on this random red carpet outside the gaming area and was attacked by about 30 photographers for several minutes, literally blinded by camera flashes. I felt like some bimbo popstar walking into an award show - it was awesome and terrible at the same time 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One where the flash seemed to do funny tricks....but I kind of like it anyway. Hope it is up to par....



Now _those _are some sultry eyes :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):




I don't know much about anime or gaming but you look STUNNING regardless.


:bow:


----------



## Love.Metal

God dammit Melian!!!

Creamed mah panties.
You look hotter than Lulu...that's for sure *drools*




You're wearing that when you come visit me.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

A few pics from this past summer. Don't mind the hat... 2 weeks on the road with minimal showering will require much use of a hat.


----------



## Horseman

WillSpark said:


> I swear to god, nerds have dreams about girls like you.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## KittyKitten

Thanks guys. This is the first time I've posted pictures on a public message board.


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Both of you- incredibly gorgeous! :bow:
> 
> One where the flash seemed to do funny tricks....but I kind of like it anyway. Hope it is up to par....



Yeah, I hate it too when the flash does funny tricks ........ like catching a quick glimpse of a very beautiful woman.

Looking good there, Caroline.


----------



## Linda

Here is my contribution to the cause.  

View attachment sm.jpg


----------



## PolarKat

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):


you can see alot more detail daylight picture, I thought it looked really good before, It came out absolutely f'in amazing!!
Had any luck with vash?


----------



## rabbitislove

Hm. Maybe Ill snap some good ones this weekend when Im all dressed up, but these ones will have to do for now.

These are both from Montana. I volunteered on the Blackfoot reservation in June. It was amazing.

#1 - Somebody in my group busting my shit up
#2 - Showing off and doing yoga in Glacier National Park. 

View attachment volunteers1.jpg


View attachment volunteers2.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

rabbitislove said:


> #2 - Showing off and doing yoga in Glacier National Park.



I can do that with one arm tied behind my back and a VW beetle on my chest. It looks beautiful up there, I want to go camping now! Not very good camping down here in south Florida in my opinion.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I don't know much about anime or gaming but you look STUNNING regardless.
> 
> 
> :bow:



 I smiles 



Love.Metal said:


> God dammit Melian!!!
> 
> Creamed mah panties.
> You look hotter than Lulu...that's for sure *drools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wearing that when you come visit me.



I _should _come visit you....I'm actually thinking of getting my motorcycle licence. Hehehe.



PolarKat said:


> you can see alot more detail daylight picture, I thought it looked really good before, It came out absolutely f'in amazing!!
> Had any luck with vash?



Thanks! And....he did not try. Haha. I will send you a link to a movie blog with pics of the both of us so you can see what he ended up doing.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rabbitislove said:


> Hm. Maybe Ill snap some good ones this weekend when Im all dressed up, but these ones will have to do for now.
> 
> These are both from Montana. I volunteered on the Blackfoot reservation in June. It was amazing.
> 
> #1 - Somebody in my group busting my shit up
> #2 - Showing off and doing yoga in Glacier National Park.



*OMG! You are cute! (and I think I was your age the last time I was able to do that stance - lol)*



BigChaz said:


> *I can do that with one arm tied behind my back and a VW beetle on my chest.* It looks beautiful up there, I want to go camping now! Not very good camping down here in south Florida in my opinion.



*Riiiiight! To quote BlackJack from another thread: We want pics or it didn't happen!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Me bullying a friend *


----------



## CherryRVA

OneWickedAngel - I love this pic! You look adorable!

And yeah, tell me your friend wasn't enjoying the "bullying"....yeaaahhhh right


----------



## Surlysomething

rabbitislove said:


> Hm. Maybe Ill snap some good ones this weekend when Im all dressed up, but these ones will have to do for now.
> 
> These are both from Montana. I volunteered on the Blackfoot reservation in June. It was amazing.
> 
> #1 - Somebody in my group busting my shit up
> #2 - Showing off and doing yoga in Glacier National Park.




Cool pics. Montana looks gorgeous!


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Riiiiight! To quote BlackJack from another thread: We want pics or it didn't happen!*



I'm so manly that when I finish I usually scrap the VW Beetle with my bare hands. If I come across a spare beetle, I will be sure to document the process!

(I can barely do a push-up)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CherryRVA said:


> OneWickedAngel - I love this pic! You look adorable!
> 
> And yeah, tell me your friend wasn't enjoying the "bullying"....yeaaahhhh right



*But Cherry he really was miserable! Completely and utterly despondent -- Seriously, look at that pained expression, he was hurting! Scouts honor!! :batting: (and just so you know I was NEVER a scout!)*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> I'm so manly that when I finish I usually scrap the VW Beetle with my bare hands. If I come across a spare beetle, I will be sure to document the process!
> 
> (I can barely do a push-up)



*Chaz, don't make me BULLY you! You see what's happens when I bully a man!*


----------



## hot'n fluffy

Paminabox said:


> As a first post ever, why not?



oh, yeah, hottie!
Thank you for sharing


----------



## hot'n fluffy

CuriousKitten said:


> Okay fine.. tah dah.. my first face photo on Dims. *runs for the hills*



just like your signature says, "absolutely adorable"!!


----------



## Linda

HotnFluffy:

You have the cutest dimple I have ever seen.


----------



## hot'n fluffy

happyface83 said:


> Here.......



Hotness all around!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> Now _those _are some sultry eyes :smitten:



Thanks, Sweetie  


Saxphon said:


> Yeah, I hate it too when the flash does funny tricks ........ like catching a quick glimpse of a very beautiful woman.
> 
> Looking good there, Caroline.



Thanks very much, Ray  



Linda said:


> Here is my contribution to the cause.



Very cute, sweet face and smile you have!


----------



## user 23567

Melian said:


> I was cosplaying at FanExpo this weekend and promised a few people that I'd post pics of the finished costume, so here they are (character is Lulu from FFX):



AARRGGHHH!!! I always miss your pics :doh:


----------



## WillSpark

Go rabbit, go OWA, gettin' down, gettin' sexy. *shakes booty*


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Love.Metal said:


> Since I have been absent from da boards for a while, I feel I owe some pics of what I've been up to.
> 
> 
> Relaxing every chance I get.
> Yup.
> In hammocks, and on the beach.
> 
> 
> <3



Might I say, you are downright beautiful. That and I have to respect and enjoy a punk rock girl


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Me bullying a friend *



you just look like someone I would want to have in my life for all time. Such joy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I don't think I have posted these here b4

FIrst one is me on the RIGHT, and one of my besties in Chicago

2nd one is my riding crew, I am in front the eternal shorty 

THird one is my 2 favorite married buddies, I go to the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL with every summer camping, and cooking and dancing up a storm to amazing music for 3 days 

and lastly me at the roller derby, and they let me take their picture with them
this about sums up my summer in a very breif nutshell......* 

View attachment DSC01513.JPG


View attachment DSC01519.JPG


View attachment DSC01586.JPG


View attachment DSC01589.JPG


----------



## BigChaz

You look like a fun person


----------



## cammy

;( The system won't let me rep you for posting these great pics.

BTW - She is totally fun!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Go rabbit, go OWA, gettin' down, gettin' sexy. *shakes booty*



*HAHAHAHA! Thanks, Will!*



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you just look like someone I would want to have in my life for all time. Such joy.



*Wow, what a wonderful, lovely compliment, Hozay; I'm near speechless! :blush: Best birthday gift yet - even better than the surprise U2 tickets; thank you so very much!*:bow:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I don't think I have posted these here b4
> 
> FIrst one is me on the RIGHT, and one of my besties in Chicago
> 
> 2nd one is my riding crew, I am in front the eternal shorty
> 
> THird one is my 2 favorite married buddies, I go to the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL with every summer camping, and cooking and dancing up a storm to amazing music for 3 days
> 
> and lastly me at the roller derby, and they let me take their picture with them
> this about sums up my summer in a very breif nutshell......*



*Awesome pics, HDA; you know how to have all kinds of fun, I love it!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> You look like a fun person



*TAKE Cammys word...she knows me and has spent a long weekend with ME *



cammy said:


> ;( The system won't let me rep you for posting these great pics.
> 
> BTW - She is totally fun!



*THANKS ((CAMMY))) I am coming down the weekend of 12/4 if you want to come to the beach and meet my besty, and laugh alot! *



OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> Awesome pics, HDA; you know how to have all kinds of fun, I love it!*


*
THANKS BABE...hope you had an incredible BDAY!!! :kiss2:*


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *TAKE Cammys word...she knows me and has spent a long weekend with ME *
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS ((CAMMY))) I am coming down the weekend of 12/4 if you want to come to the beach and meet my besty, and laugh alot! *
> 
> 
> *THANKS BABE...hope you had an incredible BDAY!!!* :kiss2:



Come to south florida again, it's in your destiny


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Captain Save

Not only am I convinced that glasses make a woman undeniably gorgeous, I find your beauty in particular to be captivating and exhilarating. I'm glad you posted these; thank you.
:smitten:


----------



## Melian

I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).


----------



## Cors

Cute costume! I especially love the corset! What does your name tag say? 

*wipes drool off hand*


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).



One day, one day you will be mine. mwahahahaha


----------



## Jackoblangada

Melian said:


> I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).



Pictures if you are the only reason I ever log in anymore....and I am never sad i did.


----------



## user 23567

Melian said:


> I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).



Great costume....love the NES controller


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).




*Your costume is so full of win Melian! I love the corset and NES controller name tag, excellent touch!*


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).



Hahaha! Awesome beyond words.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Surlysomething said:


>



I particularly like the pensive, staring off into the distance shot.



Melian said:


> I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).



*Sigh* I think you won for being adorable.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Melian said:


> I went to a nerd rave (and won a prize for my cat...thing....costume ).



Whenever I see a pic of you, the theme song for True Blood pops into my head.


----------



## WillSpark

It was a nerd rave. Nerds vote for sexy. You probably would have won even if you wore a trenchcoat.


----------



## Kazak

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Me bullying a friend *



you can bully me anytime. i kinda look like that guy. i'm big and have a shaved head an' a beard.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> you can bully me anytime. i kinda look like that guy. i'm big and have a shaved head an' a beard.



*HAHAHA! So I see . 
If either one of us make ever make it to the other's home turf, I'd be happy to oblige; I am an equal opportunity bully! :kiss2:*

*I'd rep you for that, but it seems I've already given you some recently ! I hope you enjoyed it :kiss2:!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HAHAHA! So I see .
> If either one of us make ever make it to the other's home turf, I'd be happy to oblige; I am an equal opportunity bully! :kiss2:*
> 
> *I'd rep you for that, but it seems I've already given you some recently ! I hope you enjoyed it :kiss2:!*



amazing . . . you always exude positivity.


----------



## kinkykitten

New











Newest two With fresh tattoos...






and one from today


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kinkykitten said:


> New
> 
> Newest two With fresh tattoos...
> 
> and one from today



*GOOD GAWD WOMAN!!!!! 
The eyes, the lips, the hair, the piercings, the ink! DAYUM! The illicit thoughts running through my mind (and other parts) right now. You just can't toss so much beauty out all at once! *


----------



## Melian

Cors said:


> Cute costume! I especially love the corset! What does your name tag say?
> 
> *wipes drool off hand*



It's an NES controller...but that might as well be my name.



BigChaz said:


> One day, one day you will be mine. mwahahahaha



You'd have to get through a tank of a man...but feel free to try 



Jackoblangada said:


> Pictures if you are the only reason I ever log in anymore....and I am never sad i did.



I wish YOU posted more pics!



grady said:


> Great costume....love the NES controller



Thank you :wubu:



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Your costume is so full of win Melian! I love the corset and NES controller name tag, excellent touch!*





Esther said:


> Hahaha! Awesome beyond words.





Dr. P Marshall said:


> *Sigh* I think you won for being adorable.



You three would have enjoyed the party....hot, nerdy chicks were the target demographic, it seemed.



johnnytattoos said:


> Whenever I see a pic of you, the theme song for True Blood pops into my head.



Have you seen my husband? When he was thinner, he looked almost exactly like that blonde vampire (don't know his name...I haven't seen the show, but when it came out he got A LOT of comments).



WillSpark said:


> It was a nerd rave. Nerds vote for sexy. You probably would have won even if you wore a trenchcoat.



The nerdy participants never actually voted - prizes were handed out at the discretion of a small, female DJ


----------



## Flutterby68

Here's one of me from 2007, dressed up for a convention. 

View attachment Calendar Girl 2.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> You three would have enjoyed the party....hot, nerdy chicks were the target demographic, it seemed.



What about creepy chicks? I still have a reputation to maintain you know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> amazing . . . you always exude positivity.



She's an angel....duh  



kinkykitten said:


> New



Wow so totally hot! You can sure wear the good stuff, Lady  :bow:



Flutterby68 said:


> Here's one of me from 2007, dressed up for a convention.



Lovely


----------



## mrfantasy90

Ha ha ha


----------



## CherryRVA

Just took these last weekend...I haven't been taking very many pics lately and I need to get back to it. Just been so busy with Green Giant. :happy: That's his dog tag I have on...it says "Bubba FIRE/EMT USA" (Bubba is his regular nickname, I'm the only one who calls him Green Giant).


----------



## DreamyInToronto

My hair is now black. This was taken in August of this year.

View attachment Video Snapshot 1.jpg


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

DreamyInToronto said:


> My hair is now black. This was taken in August of this year.
> 
> View attachment 71776



you are dreamy!!! absolutely stunning!!


----------



## escapist

JSmirkingRevenge said:


> A few pics from this past summer. Don't mind the hat... 2 weeks on the road with minimal showering will require much use of a hat.



Reminds me of Southern Utah, like Zion.


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Captain Save

That question gets posed all the time in the middle of the ocean.

(Leave it to a sailor to step in with a smart remark!)

Lovely pictures; thanks for posting them.

:wubu:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> ..snippity..



Very nice pics, but you DO need a vacation. I would say "Toronto is pleasant, this time of year," but I don't want to lie to you.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Very nice pics, but you DO need a vacation. I would say "Toronto is pleasant, this time of year," but I don't want to lie to you.



Tell her that Florida is nice this time of year. 

(Florida is nice this time of year.)


----------



## luv_it_here

Paminabox said:


> As a first post ever, why not?



Beautiful girl + nice artwork = :bow:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I think the cute one in this picture is the furry thing gettin' a head scratch.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think the cute one in this picture is the furry thing gettin' a head scratch.



The furry thing is cute. But not as cute as you.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

extra_fat_guy said:


> The furry thing is cute. But not as cute as you.



*blushes*

What I love about the picture... is how the dog totally looks like he is smiling. I mean you can tell his eyes are starting to glaze over in happiness, but his lips are also kinda curled up on the side. 

Or maybe I'm just crazy and am starting to personify my dog. 

Could go either way.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *blushes*
> 
> What I love about the picture... is how the dog totally looks like he is smiling. I mean you can tell his eyes are starting to glaze over in happiness, but his lips are also kinda curled up on the side.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just crazy and am starting to personify my dog.
> 
> Could go either way.



Or should I say... anthropomorphize instead of personify? Hmm...


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think the cute one in this picture is the furry thing gettin' a head scratch.



I like that shirt on you.....

/creepy


----------



## chicken legs

MaryElizabethAntoinette......

hehe..the pup is so cute I can't resist going into baby talk...cutie bootie pawtootie little yum yum.:happy:


----------



## mantis_shrimp

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think the cute one in this picture is the furry thing gettin' a head scratch.



Cute furry lil fella =) I think i'm allergic to long hair dogs. Cries.


----------



## shhtx1970

I think the dog is just saying the obvious: Don't be jealous guys, she is a sucker for us cuties. And he also saying, "Don't you wish you were me?"


----------



## HDANGEL15

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think the cute one in this picture is the furry thing gettin' a head scratch.



*awww total furry cuteness.....he is smiling and almost glazed over eyes.....love 4 legged love *


----------



## NYC_FFA




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

NYC_FFA said:


>



love the thumbs up, but a quick question. Is that the "Buddy Christ" pose?


----------



## Linda

NYC_FFA said:


>



This picture made me smile.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> love the thumbs up, but a quick question. Is that the "Buddy Christ" pose?



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Melian

NYC_FFA said:


>



LOL! Where did you find a big Jesus statue seemingly pinned to a tree downtown?

This makes me want to watch Orgazmo


----------



## NYC_FFA

Melian said:


> LOL! Where did you find a big Jesus statue seemingly pinned to a tree downtown?
> 
> This makes me want to watch Orgazmo



He's actually a living statue. All these people dress up as different characters, hang out on this street, and pose for pictures with tourists.


----------



## Melian

NYC_FFA said:


> He's actually a living statue. All these people dress up as different characters, hang out on this street, and pose for pictures with tourists.



Wow, that's actually a guy? He looks so plastic! He's way better than the guy who spraypaints himself bronze and hangs out near my apartment!!


----------



## Linda

Melian said:


> Wow, that's actually a guy? He looks so plastic! He's way better than the guy who spraypaints himself bronze and hangs out near my apartment!!




Uhm??? Is it just some random guy or a live statue also?? If it's just some random guy be afraid, be very afraid. lol


----------



## Melian

Linda said:


> Uhm??? Is it just some random guy or a live statue also?? If it's just some random guy be afraid, be very afraid. lol



Hahaha...he's a live statue. There is a silver version, too. I wonder if they have turf wars  

However, if he was "just a guy" around here, I would believe that too. The streets of Toronto are so packed full of crazies....there's even a hobo who is dressed like a drunken Santa all year long, who stands in the club district saying "sleigh broke down" over and over and over....


----------



## rabbitislove

Looking coy with my new nose piercing and clothes on my messy loft bed. 

View attachment shadyresized.jpg


----------



## StarWitness

Melian said:


> This makes me want to watch Orgazmo



Jesus and I love you, Joe!


----------



## Zowie

Voila. Me, looking more natural, after a long day in the salt mines. 
Unfortunately, my good camera has gone to Guatemala with my brother, so I'm stuck using something with a resolution only SLIGHTLY better than a webcam.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Voila. Me, looking more natural, after a long day in the salt mines.
> Unfortunately, my good camera has gone to Guatemala with my brother, so I'm stuck using something with a resolution only SLIGHTLY better than a webcam.


Thanks for sharing your pic. You have a great smile.


----------



## ohiofa

rabbitislove said:


> Looking coy with my new nose piercing and clothes on my messy loft bed.



Very cute. I love your braids!


----------



## Joe944

Oh my, the ladies in here are absolutely breathtaking. I could spend an eternity if I were to attempt to illustrate the finer points of you glorious individuals.

In other words, I approve of this thread.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Joe944 said:


> Oh my, the ladies in here are absolutely breathtaking. I could spend an eternity if I were to attempt to illustrate the finer points of you glorious individuals.
> 
> In other words, I approve of this thread.



HAHAHAHAHA! I approve of this post! Thanks Joe!:happy:

Hey, Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Melian

So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing


----------



## Joe944

Oh my.. both styles are absolute eye candy, though I have to admit I'm partial to longer hair myself.


----------



## Zowie

Melian, you are super cute. I'm in love. o_o
But, I've done the same, just grow it out. By the time it's long again you'll be so sick of it that you'll cut it off again. Hurrah for ever-change!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing




I love it shorter on you. Awesome cut.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing



:smitten::shocked::smitten:

I like 'em both. It's always nice to have a little something to wrap around the hand but I also am a big fan of the pixie cuts.


----------



## Inhibited

And for my 2 cents, i think you should grow it shoulder length...... Though i do agree with everyone, you look great no matter what length your hair is..


----------



## rabbitislove

Dude I love your at work pictures  I also love the pixie cut. Your just freakin hot no matter what.


----------



## Bearsy

Wow! All of you ladies are so beautiful!


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing



First off, obligatory DAYYYYUUUUM!

Also, I'm very very very partial tot he shrot hair myself. I really like short sharp hair like that. It's just a great stylized 'doo.


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing



ummmmm Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing



I think you'll shoe in for one of Charlie's Angels.


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> :smitten::shocked::smitten:
> 
> I like 'em both. It's always nice to have a little something to wrap around the hand but I also am a big fan of the pixie cuts.




ummmmmmmmmmm

did you say...wrap around the hand.

Damn I'm a perv.


----------



## shadowmaker87

i thought this forum was pertaining to bbws and not petite women?!!!


----------



## spiritangel

well I cant say if the pics are cute, but as I am new here thought I should share some recent pics, from chrissy, new year period

Myself and my beautiful youngest niece making and icing gingerbread






at a friends wedding






and an almost full length one although it is quite old a couple of years or so






hugs


----------



## djudex

chicken legs said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> did you say...wrap around the hand.
> 
> Damn I'm a perv.



It's okay, release your inner pervo. What you where thinking is completely what I meant.

PERVERT EQUALITY NOW!!


----------



## Melian

shadowmaker87 said:


> i thought this forum was pertaining to bbws and not petite women?!!!



OH! Well pardon my existence! I didn't realize that only BBWs are allowed to like fat guys (or at least actively participate in the community)!

There are enough other wank threads for you, so move along. :doh:

To everyone else: thanks for all the input  I'm really lazy, and mid-length hair is the absolute highest maintenance for me...but I do kind of want it to be long again. So the best thing would probably be to just keep growing it, and if it gets too annoying in that mid-length phase, hack it all off again :bow:


----------



## rabbitislove

Yeah, if you remember a few threads ago, thin women who love BHMs are just "bimbos" trying to steal men from BBWs. 

I mean, I know Im a bimbo, but lets not drag everyone else down with me....

I think the only way to solve this is to have a BBW-[thin} FFA-BHM orgy one of these days. Ive thought long (huh) and hard (huh huh) about it and it really seems to be the only way!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing





djudex said:


> :smitten::shocked::smitten:
> 
> I like 'em both. It's always nice to have a little something to wrap around the hand but I also am a big fan of the pixie cuts.



I agree with Jude- you look really good both ways. However, the short cut does make you look "more serious" (but then that might only be because you were wearing the milk maid sexy suit in the long hair one?   )



shadowmaker87 said:


> i thought this forum was pertaining to bbws and not petite women?!!!



This forum, BHM/FFA, pertains to *B*ig *H*andsome *M*en and their admirers (FFA = Female Fat Admirers....which a lot of these petite women are, btw....). Some of the BHM prefer thin/smaller women.....just like some of the BBW prefer thin men.....

It's all okay.....they were posting correctly...and many of the women posting on this particular board are gorgeous, irregardless of size. Hope this clears things up for you....


Pics of BBW are posted on this board, as well, since some of the BHM do prefer BBW. Try looking up the Weight Board if you like.....there are a lot of picture threads there that seem dominated by BBW. Perhaps that will be closer to your personal comfort zone?



spiritangel said:


> well I cant say if the pics are cute, but as I am new here thought I should share some recent pics, from chrissy, new year period
> 
> 
> and an almost full length one although it is quite old a couple of years or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs



You look great.....such a warm smile on your happy face :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> OH! Well pardon my existence! I didn't realize that only BBWs are allowed to like fat guys (or at least actively participate in the community)!
> 
> There are enough other wank threads for you, so move along. :doh:
> 
> To everyone else: thanks for all the input  I'm really lazy, and mid-length hair is the absolute highest maintenance for me...but I do kind of want it to be long again. So the best thing would probably be to just keep growing it, and if it gets too annoying in that mid-length phase, hack it all off again :bow:





rabbitislove said:


> Yeah, if you remember a few threads ago, thin women who love BHMs are just "bimbos" trying to steal men from BBWs.
> 
> I mean, I know Im a bimbo, but lets not drag everyone else down with me....
> 
> I think the only way to solve this is to have a BBW-[thin} FFA-BHM orgy one of these days. Ive thought long (huh) and hard (huh huh) about it and it really seems to be the only way!



hahaha, you guys are awesome.


----------



## chicken legs

chicken legs said:


> I think you'll shoe in for one of Charlie's Angels.



LOL...what horrible grammer. :doh:


----------



## chicken legs

shadowmaker87 said:


> i thought this forum was pertaining to bbws and not petite women?!!!



GOTCHA...


FFA's come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## supersizebbw

here's one..:blush:


----------



## escapist

supersizebbw said:


> here's one..:blush:



Love your smile :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*in venice beach now...and heading to the farmers market in an hour to meet some SoCal DIMMERS!!! so excited....pardon the awful squinting..but it is freaking GORGEOUS HERE TODAY

ps lots of lovely laides posting !!!! *


----------



## WillSpark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's all okay.....they were posting correctly...and many of the women posting on this particular board are gorgeous, *irregardless* of size. Hope this clears things up for you....



It's. I. NO! Oh God no!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WillSpark said:


> It's. I. NO! Oh God no!!!



I have no clue what you are talking about.....that might be a good thing though


----------



## Bearsy

Irregardless isn't a word. There's no "ir"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bearsy said:


> Irregardless isn't a word. There's no "ir"



irregardless
- 3 dictionary results

ir·re·gard·less
&#8194; &#8194;
Origin:
191015; ir-2 (prob. after irrespective) + regardless

Can be confused:&#8194;irregardless, regardless (see usage note at this entry).

Usage note
Irregardless is considered nonstandard because of the two negative elements ir- and -less. It was probably formed on the analogy of such words as irrespective, irrelevant, and irreparable. Those who use it, including on occasion educated speakers, may do so from a desire to add emphasis. Irregardless first appeared in the early 20th century and was perhaps popularized by its use in a comic radio program of the 1930s.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/irregardless


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> OH! Well pardon my existence! I didn't realize that only BBWs are allowed to like fat guys (or at least actively participate in the community)!
> 
> There are enough other wank threads for you, so move along. :doh:
> 
> To everyone else: thanks for all the input  I'm really lazy, and mid-length hair is the absolute highest maintenance for me...but I do kind of want it to be long again. So the best thing would probably be to just keep growing it, and if it gets too annoying in that mid-length phase, hack it all off again :bow:



I guess I'm a little relieved to not be the only one who has a bit of an issue with some of the male FAs who wander into an area that have no business in and make a post without understanding anything about the group dynamic. Truthfully most of the male FAs are ok but there are more than a few I'd like to skewer with a toothpick and serve at a cocktail party. 

All things considered, I've never actually seen a pic of you melian and I have to say wow, not even close to what I thought.


----------



## Guinness

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think the cute one in this picture is the furry thing gettin' a head scratch.



Your pictures always look so beautiful and professional :smitten:



Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing



WOW you look like a gorgeous anime doll....long hair, please!


----------



## mischel

Melian said:


> OH! Well pardon my existence! I didn't realize that only BBWs are allowed to like fat guys (or at least actively participate in the community)!
> 
> There are enough other wank threads for you, so move along. :doh:
> 
> To everyone else: thanks for all the input  I'm really lazy, and mid-length hair is the absolute highest maintenance for me...but I do kind of want it to be long again. So the best thing would probably be to just keep growing it, and if it gets too annoying in that mid-length phase, hack it all off again :bow:



Did I already mention my new signature pic?
 :blush:

- A proud skinny FFA lover! :bow:

(Even though it means i'll never gonna have sex in my life. But that's ok for me. I don't get a boner anyway without the feeling of bones on my fat, thin hands massageing my rolls and the secure sense of knowing to be the fattest one in bed.


----------



## WillSpark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> irregardless
> - 3 dictionary results
> 
> ir·re·gard·less
> &#8194; &#8194;
> Origin:
> 1910&#8211;15; ir-2 (prob. after irrespective) + regardless
> 
> —Can be confused:&#8194;irregardless, regardless (see usage note at this entry).
> 
> —Usage note
> Irregardless is considered nonstandard because of the two negative elements ir- and -less. It was probably formed on the analogy of such words as irrespective, irrelevant, and irreparable. Those who use it, including on occasion educated speakers, may do so from a desire to add emphasis. Irregardless first appeared in the early 20th century and was perhaps popularized by its use in a comic radio program of the 1930s.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/irregardless



But it isn't a word. There's already a word that means what people do when they use irregardless. And that word is regardless. It means without regard. Saying irregardless is saying with regard using a double negative, which makes it not a word because people are using it to replace a word that it contradicts.

On that website "ain't", "nope", "gonna", "wanna", "gimme", and "lemme" are also listed. None of which are actual words, so it doesn't work as support. It just lists where certain slang terms originate and what they mean in usage. 

And that is the reason for my initial reaction to irregardless. Just, for the love of god no!


----------



## IszyStone

I suppose this is cute-ish. Leopard Print with my leopard drawing. (I love leopards, they are on almost the same level as vampire)





And this is just me and my sweetie being silly


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

IszyStone said:


> I suppose this is cute-ish. Leopard Print with my leopard drawing. (I love leopards, they are on almost the same level as vampire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just me and my sweetie being silly



could you be any prettier? geeeez haha<33


----------



## *Ravenous*

heres these 2 pics that I think HAWT so to speak:smitten: 

View attachment IMG00205.JPG


View attachment IMG00211.JPG


----------



## escapist

IszyStone said:


> I suppose this is cute-ish. Leopard Print with my leopard drawing. (I love leopards, they are on almost the same level as vampire)
> 
> And this is just me and my sweetie being silly



Very nice


I spy photoshop with my trained little eye


----------



## Melian

stldpn said:


> All things considered, I've never actually seen a pic of you melian and I have to say wow, not even close to what I thought.



So I must ask....what did you think?? Just looking at my posts, I'm fairly sure a lot of people think I look like this:






Close? 



Guinness said:


> WOW you look like a gorgeous anime doll....long hair, please!



Heh...I don't have pics of some of the other ridiculous things I've worn, but this is just the surface of the iceberg....thanks 



mischel said:


> Did I already mention my new signature pic?
> :blush:
> 
> - A proud skinny FFA lover! :bow:
> 
> (Even though it means i'll never gonna have sex in my life. But that's ok for me. I don't get a boner anyway without the feeling of bones on my fat, thin hands massageing my rolls and the secure sense of knowing to be the fattest one in bed.



Mischel, I like you, but have you ever watched Married...With Children? Do you remember when Al started his organization "no ma'am?" I'm pretty sure you're going to get the same response. LOL!!


----------



## lifeneedsmore

Everyone is so gorgeous! I've included a couple of me from the past few years. I change my hair a lot!











Me at about 15 years old


----------



## Bearsy

You can really rock the mullet. I wanna bring it back, you interested in joining the cause?


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> So I must ask....what did you think?? Just looking at my posts, I'm fairly sure a lot of people think I look like this:
> 
> Close?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...I don't have pics of some of the other ridiculous things I've worn, but this is just the surface of the iceberg....thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Mischel, I like you, but have you ever watched Married...With Children? Do you remember when Al started his organization "no ma'am?" I'm pretty sure you're going to get the same response. LOL!!



not sure exactly what I thought... I think mostly... I was picturing blond for some reason.


----------



## Melian

stldpn said:


> not sure exactly what I thought... I think mostly... I was picturing blond for some reason.



Oh burn....hehehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WillSpark said:


> But it isn't a word. There's already a word that means what people do when they use irregardless. And that word is regardless. It means without regard. Saying irregardless is saying with regard using a double negative, which makes it not a word because people are using it to replace a word that it contradicts.
> 
> On that website "ain't", "nope", "gonna", "wanna", "gimme", and "lemme" are also listed. None of which are actual words, so it doesn't work as support. It just lists where certain slang terms originate and what they mean in usage.
> 
> And that is the reason for my initial reaction to irregardless. Just, for the love of god no!



I ain't gonna stop using it....irregardless of what you say


----------



## lifeneedsmore

Bearsy said:


> You can really rock the mullet. I wanna bring it back, you interested in joining the cause?



Haha! Yeah, well, that was 1986, I'm well past the mullet. lol


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I ain't gonna stop using it....irregardless of what you say



Thats the beautiful thing about language, its flowing and dynamic. English today is not what it was. English in 1000 years will be very different, if it makes it 20,000 years I'm sure they will need a universal translator to decode what we are saying right now.


----------



## calauria




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> Thats the beautiful thing about language, its flowing and dynamic. English today is not what it was. English in 1000 years will be very different, if it makes it 20,000 years I'm sure they will need a universal translator to decode what we are saying right now.



I'm sure that is true irregardless of what others are gonna think.....


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> Oh burn....hehehe



I'm blond... I suppose I just meant more... ya know nordic


----------



## MasterShake

escapist said:


> Thats the beautiful thing about language, its flowing and dynamic. English today is not what it was. English in 1000 years will be very different, if it makes it 20,000 years I'm sure they will need a universal translator to decode what we are saying right now.


Judging by my Warhammer 40,000 books, it's still alive and kicking in the 41st millennium!


----------



## MasterShake

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing


The pigtails are creating an unfair bias in the sampling. I mean, it'd be like dressing up as Bettie Page complete with bangs and asking if that's better or worse than short hair! :wubu:


----------



## lifeneedsmore

Calauria, you have beautiful eyes!!


----------



## StarWitness

mischel said:


> Did I already mention my new signature pic?
> :blush:
> 
> - A proud skinny FFA lover! :bow:
> 
> (Even though it means i'll never gonna have sex in my life. But that's ok for me. I don't get a boner anyway without the feeling of bones on my fat, thin hands massageing my rolls and the secure sense of knowing to be the fattest one in bed.



Dude, seriously? 

You have every right to not want to fuck me because I'm fat, but is it really necessary to advertise in such a crude way? I feel marginalized and belittled every god damn day because of my size, do I really need to get that shit at Dimensions too?


----------



## Zowie

StarWitness said:


> Dude, seriously?
> 
> You have every right to not want to fuck me because I'm fat, but is it really necessary to advertise in such a crude way? I feel marginalized and belittled every god damn day because of my size, do I really need to get that shit at Dimensions too?



I'll have to admit, that could have been worded a little better, something like that is sure to offend a hell of a lot of girls.
I mean, I'm okay with your preference, just don't be so forceful about it. Or conceited, or obnoxious, or whatnot. And lose the sigpic.


----------



## stldpn

StarWitness said:


> Dude, seriously?
> 
> You have every right to not want to fuck me because I'm fat, but is it really necessary to advertise in such a crude way? I feel marginalized and belittled every god damn day because of my size, do I really need to get that shit at Dimensions too?



Please understand I'm not defending him... however, BHMs are marginalized on a shockingly regular basis on Dimensions. Only a small amount of it is overt, but when you venture off this area of the board the covert digs at big men are rather common, but it's almost never confronted. I guess I say that because, I find the ignore options here to work very well for me.


----------



## Surlysomething

mischel said:


> Did I already mention my new signature pic?
> :blush:
> 
> - A proud skinny FFA lover! :bow:
> 
> (Even though it means i'll never gonna have sex in my life. But that's ok for me. I don't get a boner anyway without the feeling of bones on my fat, thin hands massageing my rolls and the secure sense of knowing to be the fattest one in bed.



Wow, for a site that is mainly geared toward BBW's and FA's your signature picture is so incredibly rude and inappropriate. You might want to re-think why you're here in the first place.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> Please understand I'm not defending him... however, BHMs are marginalized on a shockingly regular basis on Dimensions. Only a small amount of it is overt, but when you venture off this area of the board the covert digs at big men are rather common, but it's almost never confronted. I guess I say that because, I find the ignore options here to work very well for me.




Really? I don't see 'covert digs' ever. You do know the history of this site, right? It takes a long time for things to change and the fact that men aren't nearly as 'chatty' on-line etc doesn't help. His blatant prejudice is what BBW's have to face EVERY DAY. They should not have to on a site that was built around the LOVE of them.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> Really? I don't see 'covert digs' ever. You do know the history of this site, right? It takes a long time for things to change and the fact that men aren't nearly as 'chatty' on-line etc doesn't help. His blatant prejudice is what BBW's have to face EVERY DAY. They should not have to on a site that was built around the LOVE of them.



I've seen skinny FAs tell chubby guys that "losing weight", and practicing good hygiene would improve their chances of getting a date. Implying that BHMs are dirty smelly beasts. And nothing, nobody was willing to say that telling a BHM to go on a diet was rude. Seventy FAs would report me if I went into a lovelorn bbws thread and suggested she lose weight to get a man.

And here you are you're going to start that old song and dance where fat men have it easy by comparison stuff? Seriously, if you looked at more of it objectively you might agree that suffering is suffering and everybody struggles.

Plus did it ever occur to you that this is a fat admiration site by definition and that this guy may be here to have HIS fat admired. Therefore it's well within the rules for him to have his preference even if you do find it offensive? I find it offensive that females can have threads where they talk about sexy men's pics and post them up, and the majority of people who post are posting skinny male model type pics. Whereas if I started a thread about beautiful women's pics and filled it with pics of skinny swimsuit supermodels, I would be treated like a pig for not providing balance and posting some of the bbws.I would be told that I'm pressuring them to be something they aren't JUST LIKE SOCIETY.


----------



## Surlysomething

"The FFA/BHM board is for women who prefer big guys" -straight from the main board.

Nowhere does it say that a FFA can't be a BBW.




I'm so sick of this crap over and over.


----------



## Blackjack

stldpn said:


> I've seen skinny FAs tell chubby guys that "losing weight", and practicing good hygiene would improve their chances of getting a date. Implying that BHMs are dirty smelly beasts. And nothing, nobody was willing to say that telling a BHM to go on a diet was rude. Seventy FAs would report me if I went into a lovelorn bbws thread and suggested she lose weight to get a man.
> 
> And here you are you're going to start that old song and dance where fat men have it easy by comparison stuff? Seriously, if you looked at more of it objectively you might agree that suffering is suffering and everybody struggles.



Which makes it perfectly okay to overtly insult the people that this message board is designed for.


----------



## mischel

StarWitness said:


> Dude, seriously?
> 
> You have every right to not want to fuck me because I'm fat, but is it really necessary to advertise in such a crude way? I feel marginalized and belittled every god damn day because of my size, do I really need to get that shit at Dimensions too?



Oh yeah! I see... You are the only person in the whole world who has problems because of being fat!
There is no one else!

Or maybe we both calm down. And you read again my sentence:

"(Even though it means i'll never gonna have sex in my life. But that's ok for me. I don't get a boner anyway without the feeling of bones on my fat, thin hands massageing my rolls and the secure sense of knowing to be the fattest one in bed.)"

I'm 27 and i never had sex. Now please imagine how it feels to be a man without having the man-functionality. (It's because of my huge underbelly)

Can't you see what i was writing in my first post? I actually said that i'm wretch.
My preference are slim girls and the need to know they like my fat.
Isn't that seely?
Is my self-esteem something worth when I'm always the problem?
Only if a girl tells me that she's into big guys, i can drop my shields and stop behaving like a super-logical never-heard-of-feelings vulcan.

I'm sorry if my signature pic makes you feel angry. There is only one argument left for me not to delete it. I can't stand bad ass BBWs who tell the few and once in a blue moon slim FFAs that they are freaks.

These FFAs are the only reason for me not to break up with this world. I do know; i will find love. And i will feel love inside myself for a girl. And not pretend to love a BBW which is the socially claimed natural behavior for a fat german guy.



> I feel marginalized and belittled every god damn day because of my size, do I really need to get that shit at Dimensions too?


No you don't. Dimensions was your safe harbour first. I changed my signature.

And i think the FFAs here don't need this kind of support by me.
I should not advertise my preference like this.
My life already had a complete reboot when i found the BHM/FFA board.

Besides being born, this was my first big hit. This is what i count as "life". Not a driving licence. Not to be allowed to go to university.

It is all i can ask for. The knowledge that there are girls who love fat guys and that i can love these girls too.
Even this rather small possibility was enough for me not to stay in an endless deep black hole.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> And here you are you're going to start that old song and dance where fat men have it easy by comparison stuff?




Where did I say that?

Stay with the tour.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> "The FFA/BHM board is for women who prefer big guys" -straight from the main board.
> 
> Nowhere does it say that a FFA can't be a BBW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of this crap over and over.



right they may be big they may be small . And the guys who come for them they can have a preference too. Even an overt one.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> Where did I say that?
> 
> Stay with the tour.



you said that he was being judgemental of women just like the rest of the world implying that bbw have it worse than a bhm because bhms are not judged by as many people for being big.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> right they may be big they may be small . And the guys who come for them they can have a preference too. Even an overt one.




No, they can't. It's degrading and exactly what this site is NOT about. 


This whole skinny/bbw debate has gone on for years. You're not re-inventing the wheel with your comments.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> you said that he was being judgemental of women just like the rest of the world implying that bbw have it worse than a bhm because bhms are not judged by as many people for being big.




I didn't say that anywhere. I think you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> Really? I don't see 'covert digs' ever. You do know the history of this site, right? It takes a long time for things to change and the fact that men aren't nearly as 'chatty' on-line etc doesn't help. *His blatant prejudice is what BBW's have to face EVERY DAY.* They should not have to on a site that was built around the LOVE of them.



You said it. Not me.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> You said it. Not me.




I never implied anything. This is a site geared mainly for BBW. They don't need to have that message thrown in their faces HERE. I didn't mention BHM anywhere near that. You're the one trying to make it about BHM. I'm making it about being ANTI-BBW.

I'm not going to argue with you. It seems like that's your main reason for hanging around this site. It's disappointing that you're defending him even though you say you're not.


----------



## stldpn

Blackjack said:


> Which makes it perfectly okay to overtly insult the people that this message board is designed for.



And you, you and your skinny buddies make their way into this forum to back up a bbw, how sweet. Skinny FFAs are highly discouraged in the BBW forum, but skinny fas they feel free to post here asking why there's reg girl content on a fat acceptance site.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> I never implied anything. This is a site geared mainly for BBW. They don't need to have that message thrown in their faces HERE. I didn't mention BHM anywhere near that. You're the one trying to make it about BHM. I'm making it about being ANTI-BBW.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you. It seems like that's your main reason for hanging around this site. It's disappointing that you're defending him even though you say you're not.



This is a fat acceptance site. Bbw want it to be for Bbw but it's actually a all inclusive FFA/FA site.


----------



## Surlysomething

mischel said:


> I changed my signature.



Thanks. I have ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEM with your personal preference, but putting down BBW on a site geared mainly for fat people is pretty insulting.

Live and learn though.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> This is a fat acceptance site. Bbw want it to be for Bbw but it's actually a all inclusive FFA/FA site.




I said it was MAINLY a BBW site. You can go in circles with it all you want. The majority of people here are BBW. And it's really not a size acceptance site at all. People assume it is and we all hope it is but it was really made as a place for MEN to come and admire BBW. Of course things have changed though and thankfully they have, but to put down the very people that this site was built on is shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Surlysomething

_*Is Dimensions just for men?*

 Initially (as in 1983) it was. But almost since the beginning Dimensions has been a forum for both fat women and the people who find them attractive. For men, Dimensions is a place where they can talk and learn about their preference, and find lots of steamy fiction, picture, bulletin boards and plenty more. For women, it's a place where THEY, and not their skinny sisters, are the stars. It's a place where they can learn about their admirers and to see the beauty and attractiveness in their bodies.
_
-That is from the main board. Obviously things have changed but that is the original idea for this site.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> I said it was MAINLY a BBW site. You can go in circles with it all you want. The majority of people here are BBW. And it's really not a size acceptance site at all. People assume it is and we all hope it is but it was really made as a place for MEN to come and admire BBW. Of course things have changed though and thankfully they have, but to put down the very people that this site was built on is shooting yourself in the foot.



Now you're just longer suffering. Cause big guys only became unacceptable yesterday.


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> Now you're just longer suffering. Cause big guys only became unacceptable yesterday.




I don't even understand that. You're talking to an actual FFA so i'm going to call you on your bullshit. The difference with my FFA'ness is that I like ALPHA BHM and they're few and far between here.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> _*Is Dimensions just for men?*
> 
> Initially (as in 1983) it was. But almost since the beginning Dimensions has been a forum for both fat women and the *people *who find them attractive. For men, Dimensions is a place where they can talk and learn about their preference, and find lots of steamy fiction, picture, bulletin boards and plenty more. For women, it's a place where THEY, and not their skinny sisters, are the stars. It's a place where they can learn about their admirers and to see the beauty and attractiveness in their bodies.
> _
> -That is from the main board. Obviously things have changed but that is the original idea for this site.



implying only men, admire fat women? I think we have some LGBT members who might disagree about that. So how is it invalid to have people of both genders and sizes in the community?


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> implying only men, admire fat women? I think we have some LGBT members who might disagree about that. So how is it invalid to have people of both genders and sizes in the community?






I'm bored now. Enjoy talking to yourself.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> I don't even understand that. You're talking to an actual FFA so i'm going to call you on your bullshit. The difference with my FFA'ness is that I like ALPHA BHM and they're few and far between here.



ALPHA BHM? You mean big strong guys? IE most big guys aren't strong people? If I attempted to besmirch the strength of the BBWs character that way I would be attacked without mercy.

It kills me that I find you physically attractive now. Cause I'm gonna be a little disgusted. You actually think you're the important group here. And the skinny fas they never say anything because once the big guys get disgusted and leave it's just the bbws and the skinny fas.


----------



## Paquito

Again, it's all in the delivery.

What's good: I prefer skinny FFAs to Fat FFAs.
What's not so good: No Fat FFAs allowed.

The issue isn't the preference, but the way that it was expressed inferred that fat FFAs are unacceptable.


----------



## mischel

free2beme04 said:


> Again, it's all in the delivery.
> 
> What's good: I prefer skinny FFAs to Fat FFAs.
> What's not so good: No Fat FFAs allowed.
> 
> The issue isn't the preference, but the way that it was expressed inferred that fat FFAs are unacceptable.



Well, i didn't hack the board and made the "No fat FFAs" picture as a background.
That tiny little banner was on my personal own signature, expressing my own preference (which i stopped showing now).

Furthermore, my initial post was a funny not deadly serious one. See the "".

But mostly i thought my post woudnt be such a mistake, because i am looking for a chance to show my love and deep adoration for slim FFAs since years.

I met german slim FFAs and they told me how difficult it is for them to find true love and satisfaction in a relationship.
Not to speak of the reactions of their family, friends and others.



> you might agree that suffering is suffering and everybody struggles.


Word.


----------



## PolarKat

Ugh.. this again.. could some FFA's of any size plz post some pics to remove that bitter taste of 2.5 pages of nonsense text I just had to read through..
oh.. almost forgot..
[JEDI MIND TRICK] You will show skin [/JEDI MIND TRICK]


----------



## IszyStone

I'm sick of negativity, and I know I'm not the prettiest one on here, but I wanna post some pics . I'm squishy and I'm proud, but all you need to know is I'm in hats and using props so...
Me in grand-canyon beenie






In St. Patricks day headband (I am irish)





In New Moon Garb (beenie and shirt, I am a Twerd (twilight nerd) so sue me)





China Hat (My communist had as my sweetie likes to call it)





And My Bon Jovi Hat (he's super hot, I like'em in all shapes and sizes, all ages and genders too )


----------



## chicken legs

Girl you got it going on...and I love your hats.


----------



## chicken legs

mischel said:


> Well, i didn't hack the board and made the "No fat FFAs" picture as a background.
> That tiny little banner was on my personal own signature, expressing my own preference (which i stopped showing now).
> 
> Furthermore, my initial post was a funny not deadly serious one. See the "".
> 
> But mostly i thought my post woudnt be such a mistake, because i am looking for a chance to show my love and deep adoration for slim FFAs since years.
> 
> I met german slim FFAs and they told me how difficult it is for them to find true love and satisfaction in a relationship.
> Not to speak of the reactions of their family, friends and others.
> 
> 
> Word.





OH man did the shit hit the fan..lol....just take this a learning experience in how to talk to women.


----------



## IszyStone

chicken legs said:


> Girl you got it going on...and I love your hats.



Thanks, there sort of my hobby :wubu: (hats are the one of the only articles of clothing that fit across all body shapes and sizes)


----------



## Joe944

Very cute pics Izzy.


----------



## Tanuki

IszyStone said:


> I'm sick of negativity, and I know I'm not the prettiest one on here, but I wanna post some pics . I'm squishy and I'm proud, but all you need to know is I'm in hats and using props so...
> Me in grand-canyon beenie



Very very pretty :wubu:

.. Love the hats, adorable~


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

IszyStone thank you for getting the thread back on topic.

As I have stated before, I will state again, preference is preference. 

Yes we could all do better at stating what our preferences are without offending other people, but that can and does happen. Please attempt to be mindful of what you are writing and that it can be read as hurtful/offending to people.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Izzy you are just too cute in those hats! I love it!*







*A friend and I, about three bottles of pinot noir in the wind, last weekend. I'm on the left.*​


----------



## Esther

IszyStone said:


> I'm sick of negativity, and I know I'm not the prettiest one on here, but I wanna post some pics . I'm squishy and I'm proud, but all you need to know is I'm in hats and using props so...



Who says you're not the prettiest? 
Great photos!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Izzy you are just too cute in those hats! I love it!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A friend and I, about three bottles of pinot noir in the wind, last weekend. I'm on the left.*​



your smile always makes me feel like today is going to be a good day.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

rabbitislove said:


> Yeah, if you remember a few threads ago, thin women who love BHMs are just "bimbos" trying to steal men from BBWs.
> 
> I mean, I know Im a bimbo, but lets not drag everyone else down with me....
> 
> I think the only way to solve this is to have a BBW-[thin} FFA-BHM orgy one of these days. Ive thought long (huh) and hard (huh huh) about it and it really seems to be the only way!



Orgy? woohoo, I'll bring the video camera! lol


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

Melian said:


> So I was looking through some old pics and came across a bunch of myself with long hair (chopped it all off about two years ago)....now I'm considering growing it out again. What do you think? Pic1 vs Pic2. And yeah, I used to be really into the Japanese lolita thing



How come I'm not seeing any of your pictures? Did you delete them from your post. If so I feel so deprived! sniffle, tear.. I wanna see!


----------



## Zowie

Here's me, again, since we're on the topic of hats. I must have 10 of those stupid beret things, but I only wear one now. Great for bad hair days!


----------



## chicken legs

I have a feeling you can play off you bad hair days pretty well...people will just think your being edgy..lol


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I have a feeling you can play off you bad hair days pretty well...people will just think your being edgy..lol



heheh I could totally see that.


----------



## IszyStone

Thanks Everyone! I'm just happy that I could contribute to the revival of happy cute thread.   :happy:


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> Here's me, again, since we're on the topic of hats. I must have 10 of those stupid beret things, but I only wear one now. Great for bad hair days!



LOVE those hats! I have a stockpile of them too.
You're lovely, by the way!


----------



## escapist

I am always a fan of a sexy woman in a hat. I'm loving the direction this thread is taking all the sudden :blush: :happy:


----------



## Melian

Stevenz1inoc said:


> How come I'm not seeing any of your pictures? Did you delete them from your post. If so I feel so deprived! sniffle, tear.. I wanna see!



Yep, I delete them after a few days....don't really want them hanging around forever, you know? 

Give it a month and I'll probably post again. Haha.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

Webcam fun;]


----------



## chicken legs

Your lookin' sexy/cool


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

chicken legs said:


> Your lookin' sexy/cool



i try....very hard;P hahahaa


----------



## LillyBBBW

Yeah yeah. Somebody said they didn't want no fat ladies coming around here ruining everything. You should turn your head about.....



NOW!










Oh the pain.... Oh the agony.... try to hold on will ya'?  I'm here to sit next to my skinny sisters. We ALL belong here. :wubu:​


----------



## chicken legs

LOL....

Your looking Divalishous, and its ok you can sit on me..opps...I meant next to me, I'm not skinny at the moment..lol.


----------



## Zowie

You have beautiful lips. Candy apple :3


----------



## Inhibited

OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Webcam fun;]



wow your heaps pretty, you look like a celebrity...


----------



## LillyBBBW

chicken legs said:


> LOL....
> 
> Your looking Divalishous, and its ok you can sit on me..opps...I meant next to me, I'm not skinny at the moment..lol.





bionic_eggplant said:


> You have beautiful lips. Candy apple :3



Thanks ladies.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

Inhibited said:


> wow your heaps pretty, you look like a celebrity...



Its the sunglasses;] they do amazing things haha<3


----------



## Melian

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah yeah. Somebody said they didn't want no fat ladies coming around here ruining everything. You should turn your head about.....
> 
> 
> 
> NOW!
> 
> 
> Oh the pain.... Oh the agony.... try to hold on will ya'?  I'm here to sit next to my skinny sisters. We ALL belong here. :wubu:​



You fat ladies ruin EVERYTHING  Curses!


----------



## rabbitislove

If this is a fat lady ruining everything, then wreck my world Lilly


----------



## LillyBBBW

That's me, the Godzilla or the BHM/FFA board.  You all crack me up! :kiss2:


----------



## Melian

I was going to make a comment that included the words "ruined" and "panties," but I don't know if Lilly would like it....


----------



## LillyBBBW

Melian said:


> I was going to make a comment that included the words "ruined" and "panties," but I don't know if Lilly would like it....



Hahaha. Only in so much that it will expose me as being completely bland and uninteresting because I wouldn't have a danged thing clever to say in return. :blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW

OMG, I *am* the Godzilla! I post and the whole thread is completely destroyed. ~*RAWRRRRR*~


----------



## WillSpark

*is currently buried under the wreckage of the thread*


.....It really isn't all that bad.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah yeah. Somebody said they didn't want no fat ladies coming around here ruining everything. You should turn your head about.....
> 
> 
> 
> NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the pain.... Oh the agony.... try to hold on will ya'?  I'm here to sit next to my skinny sisters. We ALL belong here. :wubu:​



*awww the pain and agony...how true...if you was here I WOULD HUG A BEAUTIFUL ((((FAT GIRL))) 

thanks for posting as always !!! beautiful pics*


----------



## SnapDragon

Is it just me, or does anyone else (fat or thin) hate the descriptions 'slim' and 'skinny'?

I don't like them because they are the platitudes bleated out by the loathed diet industry. I don't like them because of the false edifice they represent, of certain kinds of human body being stolen by the media and enslaved to artificial meanings.

'Skinny' especially is horrible. It sounds like a description of something covered with loose skin. :-(

I can be lithe, or spry, or any other description for a naturally athletic build that's not been tainted by its dirty association with the body-hating industry, but not those words.  This isn't meant to be criticism of anyone who posted in the thread, just an observation on language.


----------



## Joe944

If I were to throw out the term Size Challenged, who would I be referring to?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Joe944 said:


> If I were to throw out the term Size Challenged, who would I be referring to?




I reserve that term for people with a small...errrrrrrrrrrrrrr...nevermind.....:doh:



P.S. I will comeback and rep anybody that reps Lilly for me in this thread 

@Lilly :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW

SnapDragon said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else (fat or thin) hate the descriptions 'slim' and 'skinny'?
> 
> I don't like them because they are the platitudes bleated out by the loathed diet industry. I don't like them because of the false edifice they represent, of certain kinds of human body being stolen by the media and enslaved to artificial meanings.
> 
> 'Skinny' especially is horrible. It sounds like a description of something covered with loose skin. :-(
> 
> I can be lithe, or spry, or any other description for a naturally athletic build that's not been tainted by its dirty association with the body-hating industry, but not those words.  This isn't meant to be criticism of anyone who posted in the thread, just an observation on language.



Skinny is about as offensive as fat I suppose. Depends on how it's used. A bike has no ass but we call them badass. The house is brand new but somebody calls it a big old house. Sometimes words get tossed around so much that they lose their meaning. In certain conversations, such as this one, it is pretty much understood that fat is not being used in a derogatory manner though it may cause a few here to cringe. This is a size acceptance site where those terms presumably should hold no power over us but sadly that is not always the case.

Also this is a thread that is supposed to be fun. "Yay, pritty pictures," fun. I was reluctant to answer because I didn't want to hijack the thread any farther than it has been already but since I did use the word I felt compelled to respond. Maybe a new thread is warranted if people want to share their thoughts on this subject? It seems a worthy topic. I just don't want to have a potentially good conversation burried in here where others with potential interest can't find it. .


----------



## Tracii

Izzy you are soo damn cute love all the pics.BTW I love the second Twilight movie.


----------



## spiritangel

hehe still cracking up over this thread

ok so found a pic of me dressed as fairy Amanda sans wings, really think I need a new fairy dress though or at least to fix this one a bit


----------



## calauria

Oh my!! There are so many cute girls on here....:wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW

spiritangel said:


> hehe still cracking up over this thread
> 
> ok so found a pic of me dressed as fairy Amanda sans wings, really think I need a new fairy dress though or at least to fix this one a bit



OMG, you are *so* cute! :wubu: Before I even read your post I immediately thought fairy! Only the wand and wings are missing. And that blue and lavendar is stunning on you. Blue is my favorite color. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

huggles thanks Lily had an email altercation with my ex today so your compliment just made my day hugs


----------



## Esther

LillyBBBW said:


> And that blue and lavendar is stunning on you.



I second this!
Great colours on you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol, gee....for some reason I have to love that fairy costume.....


----------



## spiritangel

Shucks thanks ebearyone, I am such a shimmer sparkle and fairy kinda girl and will wear the dress occassionally to bear shows and the like as well as being fairy amanda for my nieces birthday parties at times lots of fun


----------



## CBV_5150

bionic_eggplant said:


> Here's me, again, since we're on the topic of hats. I must have 10 of those stupid beret things, but I only wear one now. Great for bad hair days!



Damn that is cute! Amazing, I may have a crush!


----------



## CBV_5150

OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Webcam fun;]



Sexy indeed...


----------



## tekkers

OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Webcam fun;]




very cute, pitty im in the U.K and your in the US. there's always friendship i suppose


----------



## ouroboros

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v5207/19/57/1709868631/n1709868631_36968_7532384.jpg


----------



## deanbpm

ouroboros said:


> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v5207/19/57/1709868631/n1709868631_36968_7532384.jpg




You have such cute eyes :blush:


----------



## escapist

ouroboros said:


> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v5207/19/57/1709868631/n1709868631_36968_7532384.jpg



Allow me here: 





Thanks, 
.....Very nice


----------



## ouroboros

deanbpm said:


> You have such cute eyes :blush:





escapist said:


> Allow me here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> .....Very nice



Thank you for the complements and thank you, escapist, for fixing it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ouroboros said:


> ...





escapist said:


> Allow me here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> .....Very nice



Wow! Such a very pretty woman! Welcome to Dimensions! 

Don't forget to *Introduce Yourself* (if you already haven't) .


----------



## extra_fat_guy

ouroboros said:


> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v5207/19/57/1709868631/n1709868631_36968_7532384.jpg



Great pic! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## luv_it_here

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wow! Such a very pretty woman! Welcome to Dimensions!
> 
> Don't forget to *Introduce Yourself* (if you already haven't) .



Agreed. I would expect no shortage of BHMs becoming enamoured with you, Oroubouros (I hope I spelled that right, I'm too lazy to go back and check the thread for the spelling right now. lol)...  
Welcome!


----------



## ouroboros

luv_it_here said:


> Agreed. I would expect no shortage of BHMs becoming enamoured with you, Oroubouros (I hope I spelled that right, I'm too lazy to go back and check the thread for the spelling right now. lol)...
> Welcome!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Wow! Such a very pretty woman! Welcome to Dimensions!
> 
> Don't forget to *Introduce Yourself* (if you already haven't) .



Thank you for the complements and the welcomes I have introduced myself on the "Bhm/ffa introduce yourself" Should I also introduce myself on the main introduce yourself?


----------



## djudex

ouroboros said:


>



Welcome to the boards and dang, you're a seriously attractive young woman!


----------



## Joe944

Attempting to keep my jaw attached, welcome Ouroboros.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

escapist said:


> Allow me here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> .....Very nice



gorgeous indeed.


----------



## FishCharming

luv_it_here said:


> Agreed. I would expect no shortage of BHMs becoming enamoured with you, Oroubouros (I hope I spelled that right, I'm too lazy to go back and check the thread for the spelling right now. lol)...
> Welcome!



lol, guilty as charged =)


----------



## Zowie

Ouroboros, you are really beautiful. 

Here's some fun shots of me. 
This is in Montreal, there's a hothouse that they fill every year with butterflies, it's a lot of fun. But for whatever reason I attract them, I had about 5 perched on me at one point. It happens every time I go. Swarmed, I tell you. 




And this is in New York, I stole my friend's knockoff hat and Raybans. 
I look better in them than he did.


----------



## ouroboros

I would like to thank everyone for their compliments

also, bionic_eggplant, you are very cute and beautiful yourself(I also love the hat:happy


----------



## ~da rev~

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ouroboros, you are really beautiful.
> 
> Here's some fun shots of me.
> This is in Montreal, there's a hothouse that they fill every year with butterflies, it's a lot of fun. But for whatever reason I attract them, I had about 5 perched on me at one point. It happens every time I go. Swarmed, I tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is in New York, I stole my friend's knockoff hat and Raybans.
> I look better in them than he did.



Very pretty indeed!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ouroboros, you are really beautiful.
> 
> Here's some fun shots of me.
> This is in Montreal, there's a hothouse that they fill every year with butterflies, it's a lot of fun. But for whatever reason I attract them, I had about 5 perched on me at one point. It happens every time I go. Swarmed, I tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is in New York, I stole my friend's knockoff hat and Raybans.
> I look better in them than he did.



you look like you're almost too much fun for this BHM to handle. ALMOST too much fun.


----------



## luv_it_here

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ouroboros, you are really beautiful.
> 
> Here's some fun shots of me.
> This is in Montreal, there's a hothouse that they fill every year with butterflies, it's a lot of fun. But for whatever reason I attract them, I had about 5 perched on me at one point. It happens every time I go. Swarmed, I tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is in New York, I stole my friend's knockoff hat and Raybans.
> I look better in them than he did.



It just became an even HOTTER house.

:bow: Thank you, thank you... I'll be here all week!

Don't forget to tip your server! :bow:


----------



## Zowie

luv_it_here said:


> It just became an even HOTTER house.
> 
> :bow: Thank you, thank you... I'll be here all week!
> 
> Don't forget to tip your server! :bow:



Hehehe, sweetheart, that was terrible! 

But thanks for the compliments, everyone. ^^ 
There will be more. I'm such a shameless camera-whore. >w<


----------



## JoeVanHalen

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ouroboros, you are really beautiful.
> 
> Here's some fun shots of me.
> This is in Montreal, there's a hothouse that they fill every year with butterflies, it's a lot of fun. But for whatever reason I attract them, I had about 5 perched on me at one point. It happens every time I go. Swarmed, I tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is in New York, I stole my friend's knockoff hat and Raybans.
> I look better in them than he did.



Very cute, the glasses and hat suit you.


----------



## luv_it_here

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hehehe, sweetheart, that was terrible!
> 
> But thanks for the compliments, everyone. ^^
> There will be more. I'm such a shameless camera-whore. >w<




Happy to bring some laughs (or more likely groans and/or dry-heaves) to the board...


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ouroboros, you are really beautiful.
> 
> Here's some fun shots of me.
> This is in Montreal, there's a hothouse that they fill every year with butterflies, it's a lot of fun. But for whatever reason I attract them, I had about 5 perched on me at one point. It happens every time I go. Swarmed, I tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is in New York, I stole my friend's knockoff hat and Raybans.
> I look better in them than he did.



wow..you are a beauty..what are you doing in a place like this?


----------



## msbard90

ogie said:


> wow..you are a beauty..what are you doing in a place like this?



She is beautiful! But I'm not sure what you meant by that. Rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Zowie

Thanks, Ogie. :happy:



msbard90 said:


> She is beautiful! But I'm not sure what you meant by that. Rubbed me the wrong way.



Eh, I'm sure he didn't mean it in that type of way. o_o


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thanks, Ogie. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm sure he didn't mean it in that type of way. o_o



no i didn't mean it like that. I meant it more in the cheesy pick up like kind of way.


----------



## Zowie

ogie said:


> no i didn't mean it like that. I meant it more in the cheesy pick up like kind of way.


That's what I figured.  What's a guy like you doing in a place like this, sweetheart?


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> That's what I figured.  What's a guy like you doing in a place like this, sweetheart?



i ask myself that all the time, so far myself doesn't have an answer lol


----------



## Tyrael

I r only saying..


Aye caramba!


----------



## vermillion

oh hai <3<3<3 

View attachment 205628.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen




----------



## ogie

LovesBigMen said:


>



hey there beautiful welcome aboard


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LovesBigMen said:


>



 Smirk . . . now we just have to wait for the "Hozay/Blow up doll" picture


----------



## djudex

LovesBigMen said:


> *Me...*



Yay pictures!


----------



## LovesBigMen

:happy::blush:Thank you for the positiveness


----------



## FishCharming

oh christ, the hot FFAs are multiplying!!!  i dunno whether to grab a bottle of wine or a shotgun... if they bite me will i turn into one of them, cus i don't really dig other fat dudes...


----------



## LovesBigMen

FishCharming

Haha nice...


----------



## LovesBigMen

ogie said:


> hey there beautiful welcome aboard


Hello


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Smirk . . . now we just have to wait for the "Hozay/Blow up doll" picture


YAY maybe maybe...


djudex said:


> Yay pictures!



 I figured it out with help from many thanks to you and others who helped.

And sadly I just figured out the multi quote sad so sad haha:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LBM thanks for sharing your pic! Your very pretty!


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> LBM thanks for sharing your pic! Your very pretty!



Aww...thank you very much.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LovesBigMen said:


>



Yea a picture, and she's a cutie-pie too!


----------



## stldpn

FishCharming said:


> oh christ, the hot FFAs are multiplying!!!  i dunno whether to grab a bottle of wine or a shotgun... if they bite me will i turn into one of them, cus i don't really dig other fat dudes...



So you're saying you wouldn't be up for fulfilling an ffa fantasy like say a fat boy mosh pit?


----------



## FishCharming

stldpn said:


> So you're saying you wouldn't be up for fulfilling an ffa fantasy like say a fat boy mosh pit?



fat boy mosh pit? for the love of god, no! i'm one of the smaller BHMs, i'm not too sure i'd make it out alive! :goodbye:


----------



## Tad

stldpn said:


> So you're saying you wouldn't be up for fulfilling an ffa fantasy like say a fat boy mosh pit?





FishCharming said:


> fat boy mosh pit? for the love of god, no! i'm one of the smaller BHMs, i'm not too sure i'd make it out alive! :goodbye:



I'd be bounced around like a hockey puck, but I still think this is one of the most awesome ideas ever! :bow:


----------



## Zowie

Mosh pit? o_o I'm in! 
Right at the bottom, too >w<


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yea a picture, and she's a cutie-pie too!


Haha aww shucks thanks.


----------



## tekkers

vermillion i must say your really cute


----------



## stldpn

FishCharming said:


> fat boy mosh pit? for the love of god, no! i'm one of the smaller BHMs, i'm not too sure i'd make it out alive! :goodbye:


what's the worst that could happen? it's not like we have pointy elbows, and I doubt us big guys will attempt to crowd surf... so what's to be petrified of? A little anonymous groping?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Awww yeah....mosh pit time...haven't been involved in one of those in a few weeks.

Get to it boys! 

I'll join in! 


A little Andrew WK on the speakers and we're ready to go??? Come on it's time to party hard! lol


----------



## FishCharming

stldpn said:


> what's the worst that could happen? it's not like we have pointy elbows, and I doubt us big guys will attempt to crowd surf... so what's to be petrified of? A little anonymous groping?



did you ever see that mythbusters episode where 2 semis crash into a compact car? that's my fear =)


----------



## stldpn

FishCharming said:


> did you ever see that mythbusters episode where 2 semis crash into a compact car? that's my fear =)



really? I don't think any of the big guys are going to be travelling quite that fast.


----------



## orinoco

i disappear for a year or so and come back to find such an amazing range of beautiful ladies :wubu::wubu:


----------



## NYC_FFA

Check out my new haircut!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



you hair look awesome. I'm a fan of shorter hair.


----------



## Esther

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!


That colour/cut is FABULOUS on you!!!


----------



## BigIzzy

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



:bow:I must say, you make a fantastic and oh so sexy redhead!:wubu:


----------



## Zowie

Wow, NYC, you look really great, it suits you!
And that is a fabulous color.


----------



## Tyrael

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



Looking good


----------



## theronin23

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



cuuuute


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Looking good NYC- I like the glasses, too


----------



## Ninja Glutton

vermillion said:


> oh hai <3<3<3





LovesBigMen said:


>



Two absolutely lovely ladies. :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



Wow awesome hair cut and cool color  it is great on you.


----------



## FunWithAndy

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



I love the kinda nerd chique, I love red heads, and girls with glasses. So hot. Can I look you up when I come to NYC?


----------



## FunWithAndy

OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Webcam fun;]



You are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## escapist

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



Very nice, I love red, something Fire, and Danger, and....uhhhhhh, what was I talking about? :blush:


----------



## StarWitness

I

don't care

what my teachers say

I'M GONNA BE A SUPERMODEL


----------



## BigChaz

I had you pegged more as a gangster type


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



wow, very cute! Your guy is a lucky gent


----------



## MaxArden

StarWitness said:


> I
> 
> don't care
> 
> what my teachers say
> 
> I'M GONNA BE A SUPERMODEL



Jill Sobule rules!!


----------



## Nutty

BigChaz said:


> I had you pegged more as a gangster type



Hilarious! Shes a pretty pimp now


----------



## StarWitness

You can keep the hat and the necklace, I'll take the Dutch and the pile of money.


----------



## ray12k

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



you are very cute...


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm shy, can't show my eyes........


----------



## Nutty

happyface83 said:


> I'm shy, can't show my eyes........



looking pretty! (You seem to be missing a pair of eyes )


----------



## KittyKitten

Nutty said:


> looking pretty! (You seem to be missing a pair of eyes )



LOL, thanks. I'm too shy.


----------



## BigIzzy

happyface83 said:


> I'm shy, can't show my eyes........



I agree with nutty, simply gorgeous!


----------



## KittyKitten

BigIzzy said:


> I agree with nutty, simply gorgeous!



Aw shucks, thanks


----------



## tekkers

dont be shy, im a shy person but here you get given the confidence that you wont be judged.

by the way looking hot


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Everyone's pictures are so CUTE. Here are some of me. 

View attachment l_649567f03a2541929761e5ee42f3cb20.jpg


View attachment l_f5774f7cd05a4eee9fcee12d5805781c.jpg


View attachment Me2.jpg


View attachment Me.jpg


View attachment l_9d38a5e5934241d8ac4d553142cd4449.jpg


----------



## Zowie

Wow, you're have gorgeous eyes. And you're very pretty as well!


----------



## isamarie69

This was my 39th birthday, He was trying to drink from a shot glass around my neck HONEST!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

BeautifulBigD said:


> Everyone's pictures are so CUTE. Here are some of me.



You define cute/hot :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeautifulBigD said:


> Everyone's pictures are so CUTE. Here are some of me.



Forget cute, you're downright lovely! What gorgeous pictures!!




isamarie69 said:


> This was my 39th birthday, He was trying to drink from a shot glass around my neck HONEST!!!



I believe you  Looking mighty good there Isa! I think I'm jealous of him.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

bionic_eggplant said:


> Wow, you're have gorgeous eyes. And you're very pretty as well!





Ninja Glutton said:


> You define cute/hot :wubu:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Forget cute, you're downright lovely! What gorgeous pictures!!





You guys/gals are so sweet, thank you.


----------



## rabbitislove

Getting my RYT (registered yoga teacher) certification over the next 3 months, ya'll think Im ready? 

View attachment yoga resized.jpg


----------



## BigIzzy

rabbitislove said:


> Getting my RYT (registered yoga teacher) certification over the next 3 months, ya'll think Im ready?



hmmmm......yes, yes I think you are! I also think I have those shorts, in a much larger size of course!:doh:

However, the perv in me can't stop thinking about lowering my belly to your face and jiggling it all :happy:about while you're in that position.:blush:


----------



## Paquito

Poor rabbit's vagina. It's going through so much on the BHM board today.


----------



## rabbitislove

BigIzzy said:


> hmmmm......yes, yes I think you are! I also think I have those shorts, in a much larger size of course!:doh:
> 
> However, the perv in me can't stop thinking about lowering my belly to your face and jiggling it all :happy:about while you're in that position.:blush:



Hahha. I always buy mens shorts in XL for working out (and just being comfortable) but I need the elastics ones I can tie tigher, those are tie up alone and falling off me, so Im donating them. 

And yeah, I knew there was a reason I did yoga besides the benefits to my spiritual and physical well being haha. :wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove

free2beme04 said:


> Poor rabbit's vagina. It's going through so much on the BHM board today.



This made me LOL. Its alright. It hasnt been up to much since March. It could use some excitement


----------



## Ninja Glutton

rabbitislove said:


> Getting my RYT (registered yoga teacher) certification over the next 3 months, ya'll think Im ready?



Shiver me timbers, you're limber


----------



## Paquito

rabbitislove said:


> This made me LOL. Its alright. It hasnt been up to much since March. It could use some excitement



Well in that case, fat boy yoga fun for everyone!


----------



## isamarie69

OneWickedAngel said:


> Forget cute, you're downright lovely! What gorgeous pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you  Looking mighty good there Isa! I think I'm jealous of him.



LOL Thank you,, I must confess i am mesmerized by your photo in the red dress on the other thread, 2 reasons mostly, your legs look amazing, and i would KILL to have that red dress!:bow:


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Getting my RYT (registered yoga teacher) certification over the next 3 months, ya'll think Im ready?



Mmmm bendy :eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove

Its all about the inner peace yo  

View attachment namaste.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



You are simply adorable :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



Either my chi is all twisted up and full of negative positrons (or whatever you yoga-types call it), or I am in love with a girl from the internet. :smitten:


----------



## BigIzzy

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



I don't know what it is about you or your face, but I swear, it just screams GIVE ME A FAT JIGGLY BELLY IN MY FACE! :happy: Honest, I have no clue why!:wubu:


----------



## Linda

Caught in the rain ... 

View attachment rain.jpg


----------



## Nutty

Linda said:


> Caught in the rain ...



You look dazzling! Good thing you didn't get too soaked in the rain.


----------



## Twilley

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



Awesome picture!


----------



## Bearsy

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



I've always wanted to do yoga but I never tried cause I'm so fat... is this actually an issue? Meditation is a big part of my life so I felt yoga would be the next logical step.

Also: :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

Bearsy,
You're never too fat for yoga. Although this video clip may not be popular and I dont neccesarily agree with the views in it, it shows the interviewee started yoga as a 400+ man. Just take it easy on your body the first time, start with a beginners class.

http://blogs.yogajournal.com/yogabuzz/

Namaste


----------



## Bearsy

Thanks for the info!

Mett&#257;


----------



## Tad

Linda said:


> Caught in the rain ...



Good things about this picture:

- You are somewhere dry

- You are in the picture  Very cute!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

happyface83 said:


> I'm shy, can't show my eyes........



In case you forgot, there are pictures of you on here without your eyes blanked out. I know I've seen them somewhere.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

isamarie69 said:


> This was my 39th birthday, He was trying to drink from a shot glass around my neck HONEST!!!



Now that's the way to party on your birthday. Your nails look awesome.


----------



## LovesBigMen

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



Yoga seems like something I would like my aunts I hink do yoga, very relaxed but alos odd positions to work at :happy:


----------



## IszyStone

Me at my friends 21st birthday party.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IszyStone said:


> Me at my friends 21st birthday party.



*great smile girl....looking AMAZING and HAPPY!! *


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> Bearsy,
> You're never too fat for yoga.



I actually did it with CL once....nope not very easy. Especially with a huge belly. Might sound funny but I recommend Tai Chi & Qi Gong.


----------



## KittyKitten

DitzyBrunette said:


> In case you forgot, there are pictures of you on here without your eyes blanked out. I know I've seen them somewhere.



Listen chick, I don't know what you want from me but if you are going to hold some type of catty grudge from months ago that is your problem. I see how you are so ultra chummy with the other ladies on here but when it comes to me you want to act cold, distant or even mean. I'm not your typical chick that plays those games and hold unto grudges. 

I'm moving about my business and you want to start some crap. I let the rolled eyes comment pass on the other thread and now you want to write smack on the board. Doesn't matter whether or not you saw my pictures a while back to even post this stupid comment show you have something with me. Keep it moving, because I'm not playing that cat game anymore. Thanks.


----------



## KittyKitten

isamarie69 said:


> This was my 39th birthday, He was trying to drink from a shot glass around my neck HONEST!!!



Love the bangs.


----------



## BigChaz

happyface83 said:


> Listen chick, I don't know what you want from me but if you are going to hold some type of catty grudge from months ago that is your problem. I see how you are so ultra chummy with the other ladies on here but when it comes to me you want to act cold, distant or even mean. I'm not your typical chick that plays those games and hold unto grudges.
> 
> I'm moving about my business and you want to start some crap. I let the rolled eyes comment pass on the other thread and now you want to write smack on the board. Doesn't matter whether or not you saw my pictures a while back to even post this stupid comment show you have something with me. Keep it moving, because I'm not playing that cat game anymore. Thanks.



You should consider changing your name / avatar


----------



## KittyKitten

BigChaz said:


> You should consider changing your name / avatar



BigChaz I have nothing against you, so why type this to me? And my face is happy. I'm happy most of the time  If I'm mean it's because a person deserves it.


----------



## BigChaz

happyface83 said:


> BigChaz I have nothing against you, so why type this to me? And my face is happy. I'm happy most of the time  If I'm mean it's because a person deserves it.



It was a joke about your post and username combination clashing.


----------



## KittyKitten

BigChaz said:


> It was a joke about your post and username combination clashing.



LOL, like I said, I'm usually happy but when people get on my bad side.......I'm just tired of psychological games that some people play. That said, I'm going to get some rest, been a long day.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

happyface83 said:


> Listen chick, I don't know what you want from me blah blah



Drama much? You're paranoid. I didn't write anything rude, all I said was in case you forgot you already did post pics without your eyes blacked out.


----------



## veil

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



that is really awesome. i'm re-starting my yoga practice to help deal with stress & honestly, feel a connection between myself a the world. congratulations!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Linda said:


> Caught in the rain ...



Very nice smile


----------



## Linda

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice smile





Thank you GEF :bow:


----------



## hot'n fluffy

NYC_FFA said:


> Check out my new haircut!



I love me some ginger...


----------



## BigIzzy

isamarie69 said:


> This was my 39th birthday, He was trying to drink from a shot glass around my neck HONEST!!!



How did I miss that magnificent hat?! I guess I was too busy staring at isamarie69! Love the Hat!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

My "no makeup" cuteness 

View attachment SD531499.JPG


View attachment SD531502.JPG


----------



## LovesBigMen

BeautifulBigD said:


> My "no makeup" cuteness




Wow you have AWESOME skin you don't even need make up.


----------



## Esther

BeautifulBigD said:


> My "no makeup" cuteness



What an amazing complexion! I wish I looked that good without makeup!


----------



## rabbitislove

Esther said:


> What an amazing complexion! I wish I looked that good without makeup!



I second that emotion Esther. I <3 my mineral foundation like whoa. 

Gorgious complexion giiiiirl


----------



## MasterShake

rabbitislove said:


> Getting my RYT (registered yoga teacher) certification over the next 3 months, ya'll think Im ready?


You look ticklish.


----------



## clipper1

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Surlysomething said:


> This one is on the main board but I thought I would put it in BHM/FFA land as well.
> 
> 
> Me, at work...rockin' the headphones.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Okay, well here goes.... these two were taken about 3 days ago....  

View attachment cutefacepic.jpg


View attachment cutebluedress.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

MasterShake said:


> You look ticklish.



You have no idea. My family when I was a kid/all guys Ive dated in my adult life have had the same favourite game: Tickle Rabbit until she cant breathe anymore.


----------



## Nutty

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Okay, well here goes.... these two were taken about 3 days ago....



Lookin cute


----------



## Surlysomething

clipper1 said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Haha. Thanks!


----------



## WannabePrincess

Meeeeee =] 

View attachment 24225_386004104930_514784930_3657339_1035137_n.jpg


View attachment 31167_399358468680_510738680_3986905_7682144_n.jpg


View attachment 23706_10150164514195332_517875331_11734505_540396_n.jpg


View attachment 31167_399358383680_510738680_3986888_5217891_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Angie, Wannabe--both very cute 

Rabbit -- oh, ticking someone really ticklish is almost irresistible! Although sometimes dangerous.....when my son was seven or so I think he (re)broke my nose with a thrashing leg one time when I was tickling him unmercifully.


----------



## balletguy

WannabePrincess said:


> Meeeeee =]



Very Very Cute


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> Angie, Wannabe--both very cute
> 
> Rabbit -- oh, ticking someone really ticklish is almost irresistible! Although sometimes dangerous.....when my son was seven or so I think he (re)broke my nose with a thrashing leg one time when I was tickling him unmercifully.


Ha ha---I'm EXTREMELY ticklish and a thrasher/shreiker. And everyone has always known that about me and takes advantage of it. Once when I was sleeping, Spouse tickled my legs and I kicked him really hard, still sound asleep. When I woke up he was mad as hell at me and I had no idea why. I couldn't stop LOL when he told me. I think I even fell out of bed!!!


----------



## Cellphone111

BeautifulBigD said:


> Everyone's pictures are so CUTE. Here are some of me.



Well you're just adorable. The non-makeup shots too!


----------



## veil

rabbitislove said:


> You have no idea. My family when I was a kid/all guys Ive dated in my adult life have had the same favourite game: Tickle Rabbit until she cant breathe anymore.



ME TOO. somehow though, the fates have granted me a ticklish boyfriend this time around--like more ticklish than me, somehow--and his most ticklish spot is lower belly. i think i endured those countless tickles and karma paid off.


----------



## omytoo

Cute? I don't know...you decide. 

View attachment halloween09-3.JPG


----------



## WillSpark

omytoo said:


> Cute? I don't know...you decide.



Is that slavic by chance? Because I've had to do slavic before. So for me it brings back awful memories.


----------



## omytoo

LOL...Slavic, no...just Halloween! Usually I dress much more conservatively...LOL


----------



## Zowie

That's a fantastic Halloween costume, in that case.


----------



## omytoo

Thank you!! I'm very glad you like it...I had alot of fun serving beers at the party like a good wench


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> Is that slavic by chance? Because I've had to do slavic before. So for me it brings back awful memories.



OH MY GOD. Did you have to take Slavic dance as a kid too?
I wonder if I have any photos lying around of that terrible time.


----------



## Blockierer

omytoo said:


> Cute? I don't know...you decide.


Cute for sure  I know


----------



## RJI

very nice ladies!


----------



## vermillion

butterfly kisses 

View attachment 193223.jpg


----------



## Nutty

vermillion said:


> butterfly kisses



Very Pretty!


----------



## JenFromOC

Just some random pics of me...can't remember if I've posted these here before or not. 

View attachment Jen photo9.jpg


View attachment Jen photo2.jpg


View attachment Jen photo5.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> OH MY GOD. Did you have to take Slavic dance as a kid too?
> I wonder if I have any photos lying around of that terrible time.



It was a freaking summer music academy program. I LOVED IT but damn it all if freakign slavic dance and song was so terrible. Hey! Let's all dance in a circle and then in lines! And then in a circle again! Step kick step kick ball change step F&%CKING KICK!

Also, Jen, I don't believe you have and may I say absolutely gorgeous pics!


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> It was a freaking summer music academy program. I LOVED IT but damn it all if freakign slavic dance and song was so terrible. Hey! Let's all dance in a circle and then in lines! And then in a circle again! Step kick step kick ball change step F&%CKING KICK!



LOL @ kick ball change. That always makes me laugh.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Just some random pics of me...can't remember if I've posted these here before or not.



You remind me of Anna Torv from Fringe, hawt!


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> You remind me of Anna Torv from Fringe, hawt!



See, I was going to say Ali Larter, but Anna Torv is better.

Either way, you're gorgeous!


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Just some random pics of me...can't remember if I've posted these here before or not.



Holy crap....you are smoking hot. Like, seriously, I'd be the guy standing on the sidewalk with his jaw dropped while you walked past.



Why did I cheat on you? WHY DID I CHEAT ON YOU!?!?! Damnit damnit damnit damnit damnit damnit damnit


----------



## veil

celebrating the end of school the best way i know how: make up.











this one is from before i dyed my hair (again) and is basically an homage to hozay:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'd forgotten how nose-bleed inducing Dims was.....*sigh* thanks girls!


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> Just some random pics of me...can't remember if I've posted these here before or not.



you my dear Lady are Very pretty :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

vermillion said:


> butterfly kisses


So pretty, I like this pic!:kiss2:



JenFromOC said:


> Just some random pics of me...can't remember if I've posted these here before or not.


Who cares? You're lovely, the pics are worth the repeat look!



veil said:


> celebrating the end of school the best way i know how: make up.
> 
> this one is from before i dyed my hair (again) and is basically an homage to hozay:



HAHAHAHA! Love the make-up color palette. I say every pic poster should have at least one Hoozay shot in their Dims Pic portfolio! :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

Thank you for the nice compliments, everyone  And I don't know who Anna Torv or Ali Larter are, but I'm going to google them right now LOL


----------



## KittyKitten

More pics ..........


----------



## MaxArden

omytoo said:


> Cute? I don't know...you decide.



You are definitely cute! If the outfit is a costume, it is too. If it's daywear...not so much.


----------



## hot'n fluffy

BeautifulBigD said:


> My "no makeup" cuteness



with those eyes and that smile you don't need any...


----------



## hot'n fluffy

rabbitislove said:


> Its all about the inner peace yo



I dig those braids
eat your heart out 
Laura Ingalls!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

JenFromOC said:


> Just some random pics of me...can't remember if I've posted these here before or not.



dang girl, u got all kinds of hot going on!!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

veil said:


> celebrating the end of school the best way i know how: make up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is from before i dyed my hair (again) and is basically an homage to hozay:



Red highlights, very, very sexy


----------



## exile in thighville

happyface83 said:


> More pics ..........



like of course happyface would be decent looking


----------



## stldpn

exile in thighville said:


> like of course happyface would be decent looking



I'd say she's more than decent looking... but I'm not allowed to say how much more.


----------



## KittyKitten

stldpn said:


> I'd say she's more than decent looking... but I'm not allowed to say how much more.





exile in thighville said:


> like of course happyface would be decent looking



You guys are too much.


----------



## stldpn

happyface83 said:


> You guys are too much.



pulleaze you already knew deep down that I like all kinds of girls... just because I never found myself with an ebony princess doesn't mean I didn't do a lot of window shopping.


----------



## exile in thighville

if only they liked all kinds of you


----------



## Melian

Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)


----------



## balletguy

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



wow u are too cute thanks for posting


----------



## balletguy

JenFromOC said:


> Just some random pics of me...can't remember if I've posted these here before or not.




Wow I missed these pics....u are adorable


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



You may be a scary cyborg lady, but at least you have good taste in gin


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



:smitten::smittenang!:smitten::smitten:

The mech arm is cool, the woman wearing it is HAWT!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Happy Face--those definitely put a smile on my face!

Melian--What's the costume?


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Melian--What's the costume?



It's not a costume....... :/


----------



## balletguy

Melian said:


> It's not a costume....... :/


Love that tatts


----------



## Bearsy

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



Tattoos and Biohacks :wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> It's not a costume....... :/


It.....it's not....?  I fear you are having me on!.....surely?


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> It.....it's not....?  I fear you are having me on!.....surely?



Sorry to disappoint...?


----------



## Melian

Bearsy said:


> Tattoos and Biohacks :wubu::smitten::wubu:



You will LOVE the Bioshock tat I've got in the works.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Sorry to disappoint...?



:doh:

I'm just going to...someplace I have to....appointment with...donuts...tuesday....

*flees*


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> :doh:
> 
> I'm just going to...someplace I have to....appointment with...donuts...tuesday....
> 
> *flees*



LOL. Yeah. You go there


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> LOL. Yeah. You go there



Seriously though, the outfit is awesome


----------



## balletguy

Sasquatch! said:


> Seriously though, the outfit is awesome



hell yes it is


----------



## Bearsy

Melian said:


> You will LOVE the Bioshock tat I've got in the works.



I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## freakyfred

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



Beautiful!

Also mech arm = fecking awesome


----------



## Zowie

Gin Win!  
I knew you were awesome, but that picture confirms it.


----------



## Zowie

And. I cut my hair off today, it's short again.
My lips look fluo. Sorry about that.


----------



## stldpn

exile in thighville said:


> if only they liked all kinds of you



Yeah I heard you tried to contact my GF... how's that working out?

PS I also heard you are " The most miserable ugly guy... ever." And then someone else confirmed it for me. I was on the verge of pity... but then you just reminded me what kind of person I was about to pity.


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



You had me a "Random..."


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> And. I cut my hair off today, it's short again.
> My lips look fluo. Sorry about that.



I think the lips actually work for the pic. Very cool look. 

...But you are far too young and immature to be wearing makeup.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> I think the lips actually work for the pic. Very cool look.
> 
> ...But you are far too young and immature to be wearing makeup.



You're far to young and immature to be talking to strangers on the internets.


----------



## ~da rev~

Crazy adorable!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)




You are too pretty. :happy:


----------



## veil

bionic_eggplant said:


> And. I cut my hair off today, it's short again.
> My lips look fluo. Sorry about that.



dear bionic eggplant:
have you ever considered a career in the promising field of henching? i think you would make a really great sidekick--think supergirl, barbara gordon, or dick grayson, not jimmy olsen or snapper carr--and then when you grow up i could see you having a very successful career as a costumed adventurer/science hero. you've got the looks, the brains and the quirkiness the youth of today need!

sincerely,
veil


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



I should have stuffed you in my suitcase when I had the chance... :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> And. I cut my hair off today, it's short again.
> My lips look fluo. Sorry about that.



Ah, you look amazing . . . But you knew that already.


----------



## Zowie

veil said:


> dear bionic eggplant:
> have you ever considered a career in the promising field of henching? i think you would make a really great sidekick--think supergirl, barbara gordon, or dick grayson, not jimmy olsen or snapper carr--and then when you grow up i could see you having a very successful career as a costumed adventurer/science hero. you've got the looks, the brains and the quirkiness the youth of today need!
> 
> sincerely,
> veil



Sweet, I always wanted to be a sidekick!
I need to find a hero first, mind you.


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> Sweet, I always wanted to be a sidekick!
> I need to find a hero first, mind you.



Oh really? I feel an 80's retro rockin' theme song coming on...

....and *HERE IT IS*!


----------



## FishCharming

sooooooo....... anyone else want to see an eggplant melian team-up? zomg i would buy that comic! the super pairing of my super dreams! at least the kind of dreams you don't tell your friends about anyway 

i'd even be willing to put on a cape and try to rob a bank or something, ya know, to validate the super team....


----------



## Guinness

FishCharming said:


> sooooooo....... anyone else want to see an eggplant melian team-up? zomg i would buy that comic! the super pairing of my super dreams! at least the kind of dreams you don't tell your friends about anyway
> 
> i'd even be willing to put on a cape and try to rob a bank or something, ya know, to validate the super team....



I don't know if Melian fights bankrobbers. But if I was a bioterrorist, maybe she'd come after me


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I should have stuffed you in my suitcase when I had the chance... :doh:



YES!



Guinness said:


> I don't know if Melian fights bankrobbers. But if I was a bioterrorist, maybe she'd come after me



LOL. Few things here:

a) with all due respect, I work alone.
b) I'm way more likely to be a super villain than a hero. If you were a bioterrorist (a decent one, at least) I would probably kill you and steal your research.

You are right on the money, however, that I would not give a shit about a bank robber.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Melian said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Few things here:
> 
> a) with all due respect, I work alone.
> b) I'm way more likely to be a super villain than a hero. If you were a bioterrorist (a decent one, at least) I would probably kill you and steal your research.
> 
> You are right on the money, however, that I would not give a shit about a bank robber.



Hey don't diss the bank robbers.

Bank robbery has provided the cashola for many many fabulous criminal enterprises.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



Is that Bombay Sapphire? :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Melian

LoveBHMS said:


> Hey don't diss the bank robbers.
> 
> Bank robbery has provided the cashola for many many fabulous criminal enterprises.



True. I'm just saying I would let them go about their business, haha. I have a fascination with the thought of sitting back and watching society collapse... :wubu:

ETA: you're damn right, it's Bombay Sapphire.


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.






And, and.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, and.



LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, and.



Sweet jebus......you are amazing :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.
> 
> 
> *awesomeness*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









OMG, that is simply the BESTEST thing!


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, and.



Holy geez, I have another thing to anticipate.....new Eggplant drawings! You are _really _good.


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, I promise you I can do better, those are quickies.
Years of formal art training, and I'm still posting doodles on the internets.


----------



## chicken legs

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.



Awww....I got to spread more rep around.

Great pics ladies.


----------



## escapist

Sasquatch! said:


> Melian--What's the costume?



Look up Cyberpunk.

You will find all sorts of interesting people with interesting things they wear in their daily life.


This guy is on my favorite list, he just needs a HUGE GUN! (and some body armor)





This is great for that night time edgy look:


----------



## Zowie

Hehehe, the Bionic Eggplant is totally cyberpunk.

So, last one, and I'll stop, promise. If "Super Melian" (my, that sounds cheesy) did have an acolyte, it'd be Djudex. He could help her with getaways by stuffing her in a suitcase, or something.
I was too lazy the colour, so you get the base sketch.






I need 10 more rep points.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I prefer steampunk, despite my animosity towards the current trendiness is writing it.


----------



## Tad

I but regret that I cannot yet re-rep your awesomeness, BE! Somebody get the lady some (well deserved) rep!

And just to say, to be able to capture the 'feel' of someone in a quick sketch takes SO much talent/ability, I think. I mean, there are tons of very detailed, lifelike, paintings that yet give no feel for the person. But somehow in the postures/expressions that you put in, you manage it. I don't know exactly what one does with a gift like that (aside from amuse us), but, yah, color me very impressed!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, and.





bionic_eggplant said:


> Hehehe, the Bionic Eggplant is totally cyberpunk.
> 
> So, last one, and I'll stop, promise. If "Super Melian" (my, that sounds cheesy) did have an acolyte, it'd be Djudex. He could help her with getaways by stuffing her in a suitcase, or something.
> I was too lazy the colour, so you get the base sketch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 10 more rep points.



I support this. All of this.


----------



## ascofield

BeautifulBigD said:


> My "no makeup" cuteness



Wow!! you look so pretty yourself


----------



## LovesBigMen

Melian said:


> Random pic + one with my mech arm (and a gin)



Oh my gosh so cool 


bionic_eggplant said:


> And. I cut my hair off today, it's short again.
> My lips look fluo. Sorry about that.



You always say sorry when not needed great pic



bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, and.





bionic_eggplant said:


> Hehehe, the Bionic Eggplant is totally cyberpunk.
> 
> So, last one, and I'll stop, promise. If "Super Melian" (my, that sounds cheesy) did have an acolyte, it'd be Djudex. He could help her with getaways by stuffing her in a suitcase, or something.
> I was too lazy the colour, so you get the base sketch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 10 more rep points.



Oh my awesome pic after awesome pic great skills great skills!


----------



## LillyBBBW

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, Melian would be the best anti-hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, and.



This has made me so happy!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## amygo




----------



## amygo

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs324.snc3/28812_786610843668_26711475_43307344_2135225_n.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Me-OW Amygo, I like! I like a lot!


----------



## KittyKitten

Everyone looks awesome.

Posting pictures makes me feel better. It is very recently that I came to terms with my looks as I never felt beautiful when I was younger. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> Everyone looks awesome.
> 
> Posting pictures makes me feel better. It is very recently that I came to terms with my looks as I never felt beautiful when I was younger. It's still a work in progress.



But...but...but...you're so adorable!!!


----------



## KittyKitten

JenFromOC said:


> But...but...but...you're so adorable!!!



LOL, thanks  compliments are always nice.


----------



## freakyfred

happyface83 said:


> Everyone looks awesome.
> 
> Posting pictures makes me feel better. It is very recently that I came to terms with my looks as I never felt beautiful when I was younger. It's still a work in progress.



Aww that sucks. Glad posting here helps. You are very pretty :>


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> Everyone looks awesome.
> 
> Posting pictures makes me feel better. It is very recently that I came to terms with my looks as I never felt beautiful when I was younger. It's still a work in progress.




Indeed very pretty :happy:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Oh ya know... Just tryin' to be cute like the thread says to do!


----------



## veil

Sasquatch! said:


> I prefer steampunk, despite my animosity towards the current trendiness is writing it.



same here, on both counts. i am reading--out of love for a dear, brilliant friend who has the occasional bout of crappy taste*-- a really, really crappy steampunk supernatural romance. uuuuuuugh, i do enjoy trashy romance novels (ie. legal porno for girls of all ages) as beach books, but good god, i have my limits. steampunk is the new hotness, black rose, lip service & all the punk/goth trendy clothing lines have huge steampunk selections (or did, the last time i went window shopping).

anyway, i wish i had a better picture to illustrate this, but oh well!





that's from a party a few weeks ago, but this is from today, i was really pleased with my outfit.







*to be fair, i suffer from the same condition, but my symptoms involve more crappy movies than books.


----------



## BigChaz

veil said:


> same here, on both counts. i am reading--out of love for a dear, brilliant friend who has the occasional bout of crappy taste*-- a really, really crappy steampunk supernatural romance. uuuuuuugh, i do enjoy trashy romance novels (ie. legal porno for girls of all ages) as beach books, but good god, i have my limits. steampunk is the new hotness, black rose, lip service & all the punk/goth trendy clothing lines have huge steampunk selections (or did, the last time i went window shopping).
> 
> anyway, i wish i had a better picture to illustrate this, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's from a party a few weeks ago, but this is from today, i was really pleased with my outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *to be fair, i suffer from the same condition, but my symptoms involve more crappy movies than books.



I'd hang out with you


----------



## WillSpark

veil said:


> same here, on both counts. i am reading--out of love for a dear, brilliant friend who has the occasional bout of crappy taste*-- a really, really crappy steampunk supernatural romance. uuuuuuugh, i do enjoy trashy romance novels (ie. legal porno for girls of all ages) as beach books, but good god, i have my limits. steampunk is the new hotness, black rose, lip service & all the punk/goth trendy clothing lines have huge steampunk selections (or did, the last time i went window shopping).
> 
> anyway, i wish i had a better picture to illustrate this, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Totally seeing some Doc Brown in that picture. Now just make a face like this:


----------



## Cece Larue




----------



## mrfantasy90

amygo said:


>





WOW!! :wubu: CUTE!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## Heyyou

happyface83 said:


> More pics ..........





bionic_eggplant said:


> And. I cut my hair off today, it's short again.
> My lips look fluo. Sorry about that.



both of you are super hot :wubu::wubu:


----------



## PinkRodery

View attachment picchur.jpg


Haha, well you asked for cute, not pretty. So here.


----------



## Bearsy

What is it about Irish girls? :wubu:


----------



## stldpn

Bearsy said:


> What is it about Irish girls? :wubu:



It's the forehead and the big doe eyes.


----------



## Micara

This is me, just making silly faces.


----------



## PinkRodery

Bearsy said:


> What is it about Irish girls? :wubu:


D'awww.


----------



## rellis10

PinkRodery said:


> View attachment 80283
> 
> 
> Haha, well you asked for cute, not pretty. So here.



Who said you're not pretty? :wubu:


----------



## PinkRodery

rellis10 said:


> Who said you're not pretty? :wubu:



Me. I dont see it, soooo yeah.


----------



## rellis10

PinkRodery said:


> Me. I dont see it, soooo yeah.



Well, if you dont mind me saying, you're very pretty indeed...even when pulling a silly face


----------



## Dromond

PinkRodery said:


> Haha, well you asked for cute, not pretty. So here.



I see a pretty woman right there.



Micara said:


> This is me, just making silly faces.



If I weren't married, and were about 20 years younger...


----------



## PinkRodery

rellis10 said:


> Well, if you dont mind me saying, you're very pretty indeed...even when pulling a silly face



Aww thank you! 



Dromond said:


> I see a pretty woman right there.



Thank you very much too!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

veil said:


> that's from a party a few weeks ago, but this is from today, i was really pleased with my outfit.




very debonair, do like


----------



## Linda

Getting ready to head out for the eveing. 

View attachment IMG00397-20100508-1905.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

The thread title says "cute" so this is something I think is a "cute" picture of myself.


----------



## Heyyou

PinkRodery said:


> View attachment 80283
> 
> 
> Haha, well you asked for cute, not pretty. So here.



Why are you making your face like that?


----------



## chubsmuggler

Sorta an old pic but why not. I'll post it. XD 

View attachment caracute.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Awww smuggler you're adoooowable!


----------



## chubsmuggler

Haha, thanks Sas. XP


----------



## BigChaz

chubsmuggler said:


> Sorta an old pic but why not. I'll post it. XD



What part of Florida are you in? I swear I recognize that bridge in your profile...


----------



## chubsmuggler

I live in Panama City. That bridge is actually a pier, lol. XD


----------



## Sasquatch!

hahaha! Recognition fail!


----------



## PinkRodery

Heyyou said:


> Why are you making your face like that?



Because thats the way my face is. :/

Not really though. Because I felt like it.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> hahaha! Recognition fail!



Naw, all of the bridges in north Florida have the same distinctive look. I have never seen a pier with the same style before.


----------



## aocutiepi

Me, standing on a park bench in four inch heels, trying not to fall and getting annoyed with my sister telling me what poses to pull. I apologize for the lack of obvious cuteness... the only pics of me that I think are cute are ancient. This is from November 2009 so that isn't really all that recent either. Meh. 

View attachment park.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen

chubsmuggler said:


> Sorta an old pic but why not. I'll post it. XD




Wa woaw awesome pic 
Just saying xD


----------



## warwagon86

lots of awesome pictures ladies!!! some eye candy :eat2:


----------



## balletguy

aocutiepi said:


> Me, standing on a park bench in four inch heels, trying not to fall and getting annoyed with my sister telling me what poses to pull. I apologize for the lack of obvious cuteness... the only pics of me that I think are cute are ancient. This is from November 2009 so that isn't really all that recent either. Meh.



:smitten::smitten::smitten: wow love the pic and the outfit


----------



## chubsmuggler

LovesBigMen said:


> Wa woaw awesome pic
> Just saying xD


Thank you. 8D


----------



## balletguy

PinkRodery said:


> View attachment 80283
> 
> 
> Haha, well you asked for cute, not pretty. So here.



ha very cute and funny pic


----------



## LovesBigMen

chubsmuggler said:


> Thank you. 8D




Your welcome ^_^ coolness


----------



## aocutiepi

balletguy said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten: wow love the pic and the outfit



Thank you!


----------



## veil

i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.

that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.


----------



## balletguy

veil said:


> i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.
> 
> that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.



I love that dress, very cute pic.


----------



## KittyKitten

PinkRodery said:


> View attachment 80283
> 
> 
> Haha, well you asked for cute, not pretty. So here.



Heyyou, stop being so mean! PinkRodery, that pic is cute!


----------



## rellis10

veil said:


> i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.
> 
> that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.



You look gorgeous, Veil. The look really suits you.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

( \
( / XXXXXXXX



vermillion said:


> butterfly kisses


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

veil said:


> i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.
> 
> that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.



Wow! Great pic


----------



## isamarie69

veil said:


> i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.
> 
> that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.



Im ga ga over your dress! Darling.


----------



## BigChaz

veil said:


> i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.
> 
> that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.



What the hell 

You are hot and you work at a bakery and you like fat dudes. Why aren't you my girlfriend


----------



## LovesBigMen

veil said:


> i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.
> 
> that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.



Wow Veil your an awesomely pretty women great dress. And the job my gosh wonderful. :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

So veil, does working at a bakery have its perks for a woman of your taste?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Holy Bajeebus Veil, you must be beating the guys off!


----------



## talpa

Sasquatch! said:


> Holy Bajeebus Veil, you must be beating the guys off!


Bwahahahah! Gawd, I'm such a child sometimes.


----------



## veil

BigChaz said:


> What the hell
> 
> You are hot and you work at a bakery and you like fat dudes. Why aren't you my girlfriend



maybe start hanging around trendy bakeries and seeing if they hire cute girls? seriously, except for the owner the entire staff of the shop are basically suicide girls or classic pin up types. 



WillSpark said:


> So veil, does working at a bakery have its perks for a woman of your taste?



god, not as much as i had hoped honestly! there is a big guy who comes in just about every day though, he usually just gets coffee and a vegan cookie but it's still new, i'm hoping the bhm eye candy population of the boston area catch onto it.



Sasquatch! said:


> Holy Bajeebus Veil, you must be beating the guys off!



i...


----------



## LillyBBBW

talpa said:


> Bwahahahah! Gawd, I'm such a child sometimes.



I wasn't going to touch that with a ten foot pole.


----------



## talpa

LillyBBBW said:


> I wasn't going to touch that with a ten foot pole.


Bwahahahahah. You said ten foot pole. Ah. Yeah. I need to get out more.


----------



## balletguy

talpa said:


> Bwahahahahah. You said ten foot pole. Ah. Yeah. I need to get out more.



you are not the only one...that was funny


----------



## Tad

veil said:


> seriously, except for the owner the entire staff of the shop are basically suicide girls or classic pin up types.



I'm not sure if that is good or not? (I'm obviously not up on the lingo!)

Anyway, really posting to say.... My wife also works in a bakery. Now, she's not an FA of any sort, so we've never really discussed FA eye candy coming through their door, but the general impression I get is that they don't actually get that many fat customers, probably lower than percent of the general population here. Perhaps big folk are uncomfortable with the stereotypes that of course they'll bee-line for a bakery? Or maybe, to deal in stereotypes, because they are more of a pedestrian friendly/parking-difficult street, and big folk prefer to go somewhere with less walking?


----------



## LillyBBBW

balletguy said:


> you are not the only one...that was funny



Make that three of us. I'm easily entertained.


----------



## veil

Tad said:


> I'm not sure if that is good or not? (I'm obviously not up on the lingo!)
> 
> Anyway, really posting to say.... My wife also works in a bakery. Now, she's not an FA of any sort, so we've never really discussed FA eye candy coming through their door, but the general impression I get is that they don't actually get that many fat customers, probably lower than percent of the general population here. Perhaps big folk are uncomfortable with the stereotypes that of course they'll bee-line for a bakery? Or maybe, to deal in stereotypes, because they are more of a pedestrian friendly/parking-difficult street, and big folk prefer to go somewhere with less walking?



suicide girl = thin punk/goth/alternaflavor girl with loads of tattoos & piercings, often a flavor of retro pin up mixed in
pin up type = um, pin up? retro 40s/50s styles, classic make up, red lips & black eyeliner, flowers in the hair and all them fun accessories.

i've actually been wondering if--especially as we're a cupcake specialty shop--fat folks might feel self conscious coming in. our street is fairly parking friendly (for boston) and we're very close to two major bus lines, so, though i think the latter is definitely a possibility, i think the former rings a little more true. so sad


----------



## LillyBBBW

veil said:


> suicide girl = thin punk/goth/alternaflavor girl with loads of tattoos & piercings, often a flavor of retro pin up mixed in
> pin up type = um, pin up? retro 40s/50s styles, classic make up, red lips & black eyeliner, flowers in the hair and all them fun accessories.
> 
> i've actually been wondering if--especially as we're a cupcake specialty shop--fat folks might feel self conscious coming in. our street is fairly parking friendly (for boston) and we're very close to two major bus lines, so, though i think the latter is definitely a possibility, i think the former rings a little more true. so sad



Is the place new? I'm a townie and I don't know anything about a bakery other than Mike's Pastry.  It's probably because word hasn't gotten out yet.


----------



## LoveBHMS

LillyBBBW said:


> Is the place new? I'm a townie and I don't know anything about a bakery other than Mike's Pastry.  It's probably because word hasn't gotten out yet.



CUPCAKE RUN!!!!

You. Me. Boy Feeders to buy us cupcakes.

This idea = win.

Veil where do you work?


----------



## Sasquatch!

talpa said:


> Bwahahahah! Gawd, I'm such a child sometimes.



OK, I see I'm going to have to make a habit of running all my posts through a smut-filter


----------



## LillyBBBW

LoveBHMS said:


> CUPCAKE RUN!!!!
> 
> You. Me. Boy Feeders to buy us cupcakes.
> 
> This idea = win.
> 
> Veil where do you work?



I love cupcakes. DEAL!


----------



## veil

Sasquatch! said:


> OK, I see I'm going to have to make a habit of running all my posts through a smut-filter



NOOOOOOOO

unless the smut-filter is there to add smut, honestly i make on average a dozen unintentional double entendres a day and i find them reliably hilarious. something about the innocent intention of them makes them so much more comic.


----------



## LoveBHMS

LillyBBBW said:


> I love cupcakes. DEAL!



We need boy feeders, Boston based, to buy us cupcakes.

I don't recall the last time i had a cupcake but I am GAME for this.


----------



## balletguy

LoveBHMS said:


> We need boy feeders, Boston based, to buy us cupcakes.
> 
> I don't recall the last time i had a cupcake but I am GAME for this.



I like a cupcake.. I like the redsox tooo go boston


----------



## Tad

Hey, will probably be down in Boston visiting friends this summer, would probably give your store some business if you give us a tip on where to find it  (not that I'd out you or tell you who I was, just one more customer)


----------



## veil

isamarie69 said:


> Im ga ga over your dress! Darling.





LovesBigMen said:


> Wow Veil your an awesomely pretty women great dress. And the job my gosh wonderful. :happy:




weirdly enough, the exact same dress is on ebay right now. i... holy god "Label: Morbid Threads - this style was available at Hot Topic circa 2000" i've owned this for ten years???

they also have some cute similar stuff (up to 2x only, sadly) at pin up girl clothing and (in some styles up to 3x) daddy-o's! 

i'm kind of evangelical about retro dresses, i personally almost never wear pants or shorts, and i have yet to see a well cut old fashioned dress look unflattering on any body type. i would love, someday, to coordinate a pin up shoot featuring a variety of body sizes--not just 2-8--done by someone who knows how to flatter and shoot curves.


----------



## balletguy

i'm kind of evangelical about retro dresses, i personally almost never wear pants or shorts, and i have yet to see a well cut old fashioned dress look unflattering on any body type. i would love, someday, to coordinate a pin up shoot featuring a variety of body sizes--not just 2-8--done by someone who knows how to flatter and shoot curves.[/QUOTE]

Agreed on that point about the dress,,always flattering


----------



## OneHauteMama

Ah I guess I'll play again...it's been awhile 

View attachment Photo0144.jpg


----------



## veil

OneHauteMama said:


> Ah I guess I'll play again...it's been awhile
> 
> View attachment 80480



speaking of lovely dresses! you look beautiful, and i love that silvery shade of lavender on you.


----------



## OneHauteMama

Thanks Veil...it was my bff's wedding...I was maid of honor...we had a blast! The DJ played Disturbed and the wedding party had a moshpit...I shoulder-checked the bride and she landed on her ass and slid across the floor lmao. Funny thing is, she was wearing my wedding gown! Hopefully it's better luck for her than it was for me!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I agree. You look wonderful OHM. Love the dress!


----------



## Micara

This may or may not be cute. It's just me being my goofy old self.


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> This may or may not be cute. It's just me being my goofy old self.



I love it!! 



Here is my shot I took for my brother today when he told me he broke his toe after he stubbed it on the dog. hahahahaha 

View attachment IMG00551-20100603-1659.jpg


----------



## Micara

Linda said:


> I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my shot I took for my brother today when he told me he broke his toe after he stubbed it on the dog. hahahahaha



Very cute!!!!!


----------



## veil

Micara said:


> This may or may not be cute. It's just me being my goofy old self.



oh my god you look like a cartoon pin up, and i mean that in the best way possible. i LOVE your look!


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneHauteMama said:


> Ah I guess I'll play again...it's been awhile
> 
> ]



Wow very beautiful dress ( haha I still have to sound the word out)



Micara said:


> This may or may not be cute. It's just me being my goofy old self.



Awesome picture 



Linda said:


> I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my shot I took for my brother today when he told me he broke his toe after he stubbed it on the dog. hahahahaha



oh wow I would make the same face oh wait my lil bro has broken his toe before hehe crazy stuff.

And what the HECK why arn't the men complamenting you pretty ladies damn it.


----------



## veil

LovesBigMen said:


> And what the HECK why arn't the men complamenting you pretty ladies damn it.



apparently this is ladies night! i'm cool with that, it's always good to get some quality girl time in


----------



## LovesBigMen

veil said:


> apparently this is ladies night! i'm cool with that, it's always good to get some quality girl time in



Ah well thats true. 
Way to think POSITIVE Veil thanks for putting it back on track to positivness I almost got off that track. and Now I just rambled xD
Well basicly I am saying heck yes awesome quality ladies time :happy:


----------



## ~da rev~

Very cute indeed, everyone!


----------



## RJI

Best thread on Dims!


----------



## IszyStone

Here's some new one of me. 

me looking (maybe dramatically) over my shoulder at the Grand Tetons.






Outside voodoo doughnuts, it was delicious! (I actually smiled)





Me with some blood, that looks tastier than it actually is. No smile.


----------



## IszyStone

veil said:


>



LOVE your hair!


----------



## chubsmuggler

IszyStone said:


> Me with some blood, that looks tastier than it actually is. No smile.


I have actually had one of those blood pack drinks too. They taste iron-y like real blood at first... then it turns fruity. It was a cool novelty but I do not think I would ever drink another.


----------



## ~da rev~

I see those blood drinks all the time at the comic book store, but I've never tried. one. Great pics, too!


----------



## escapist

IszyStone said:


> Here's some new one of me.
> 
> me looking (maybe dramatically) over my shoulder at the Grand Tetons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside voodoo doughnuts, it was delicious! (I actually smiled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with some blood, that looks tastier than it actually is. No smile.



Nice Pics


----------



## escapist

veil said:


> i work for a local bakery that's just opened, & i've been trying to dress up when i'm managing. it's all retro themed, so i decided to go a bit over the top the other day.
> 
> that hood almost never gets used, oh well! it was wicked expensive.



Is it bad that I was totally checking out your Hood and Grill?



...to bad it doesn't get used, you have enough from for a griddle and more.


----------



## IszyStone

chubsmuggler said:


> I have actually had one of those blood pack drinks too. They taste iron-y like real blood at first... then it turns fruity. It was a cool novelty but I do not think I would ever drink another.


This one was pure suck the whole time (no pun intended...cuz vampires suck). It tasted like throw up to me.


----------



## KittyKitten

My cute belt....sideways...


----------



## KittyKitten

IszyStone said:


> Here's some new one of me.
> 
> me looking (maybe dramatically) over my shoulder at the Grand Tetons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside voodoo doughnuts, it was delicious! (I actually smiled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with some blood, that looks tastier than it actually is. No smile.



You are so pretty, you remind me of Selena.


----------



## Melian

happyface83 said:


> My cute belt....sideways...



Goddamn, you are insanely, perfectly hourglass!....sideways...


----------



## KittyKitten

Melian said:


> Goddamn, you are insanely, perfectly hourglass!....sideways...



You are always so full of compliments. Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## IszyStone

happyface83 said:


> You are so pretty, you remind me of Selena.



Awww, Thank You!


----------



## WillSpark

IszyStone said:


> Here's some new one of me.
> 
> me looking (maybe dramatically) over my shoulder at the Grand Tetons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside voodoo doughnuts, it was delicious! (I actually smiled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with some blood, that looks tastier than it actually is. No smile.



Gorgeous as per usual. Wouldn't expect much less than stylin'. 

And those blood drinks are so interesting. They have like all the iron you could need, but with fruit-punchy flavor. I have one every once in awhile just for the novelty of drinking out of a blood bag.


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> My cute belt....sideways...



That is pretty damn perfect...I'm kinda jealous hehe


----------



## luv_it_here

Outside voodoo doughnuts, it was delicious! (I actually smiled)






Gorgeous!


----------



## Duchess of York

View attachment t192.jpg
gotta love the yearbookyourself.com pics lol :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

Duchess of York said:


> View attachment 80706
> gotta love the yearbookyourself.com pics lol :happy:



LOL, cool, I want to try it.


----------



## KittyKitten

Looking like a broke down Ronette circa 1964 and getting my 1992 bighair look on!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Melian said:


> Goddamn, you are insanely, perfectly hourglass!....sideways...




Oh my gosh so true *thumbs up*


----------



## RJI

happyface83 said:


> Looking like a broke down Ronette circa 1964 and getting my 1992 bighair look on!



haha I remember those big hair days.


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> Looking like a broke down Ronette circa 1964 and getting my 1992 bighair look on!



LOLOLOL I love it!!!


----------



## KittyKitten

Haha, that's my aunt.


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> Haha, that's my aunt.




Haha wow well it looks awesome on you. You can make the look work well I am sure your aunt can to just saying xD  coolnesss:happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha wow well it looks awesome on you. You can make the look work well I am sure your aunt can to just saying xD  coolnesss:happy:



Oops there was another picture of Mary Wells side by side ( I think she favors me) that didn't show up.


----------



## KittyKitten

happyface83 said:


> Oops there was another picture of Mary Wells side by side ( I think she favors me) that didn't show up.






Here it is. LOL. I meant Mary Wells is my 'aunt'. LOL. But that's me in the original pic.


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> Oops there was another picture of Mary Wells side by side ( I think she favors me) that didn't show up.




Haha oohhhhhhhhhhh well then still you look awesome in it hahaha:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> Here it is. LOL. I meant Mary Wells is my 'aunt'. LOL. But that's me in the original pic.





Wow that looks fanfreakentastic 
:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL  

View attachment sparkle.jpg


View attachment fridge.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



Wow Jen those pics are great! You look fanta-is that a toaster oven?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



Beautiful as always. I just love seeing your pics. :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

extra_fat_guy said:


> Beautiful as always. I just love seeing your pics. :wubu:



Agreed 100%


----------



## KittyKitten

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



Aw, my girl, Jen. Your beauty matches your super sweetness!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



Oh Jenita, you're so radient.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm so bored, taking pics of my self. Ok, no more pics for a while, I've been posting too much.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

happyface83 said:


> I'm so bored, taking pics of my self. Ok, no more pics for a while, I've been posting too much.



Don't worry about posting to many pics. You have a great smile, and I enjoy seeing your pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



:eat2:

you look scrumptious


----------



## Sasquatch!

Happy--Lovely 

Jen--I'm with Will on this one--toaster oven? What the heck is a toaster oven anyway?


----------



## Zowie

Toaster oven rep! 
Because it's the best thing. You can make ANYTHING in that.


And Jen and Happy, you're both gorgeous!


----------



## Sasquatch!

> You can make ANYTHING in that.



Anything? oooooooh!


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

Okay...These are my favorite pictures ...I guess these are cute lol..what do you think? 

View attachment ken_set03_072.jpg


View attachment ken_set03_012.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Nice head-tilt there.....


----------



## Zowie

Looks like blatant advertising to me!
Now that Stpldn has mentioned it, I guess a lot of other members just wander in to post and get rep or something.


----------



## rellis10

BigCutieKennedy said:


> Okay...These are my favorite pictures ...I guess these are cute lol..what do you think?



Really cute, you look amazing! :smitten:


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Looks like blatant advertising to me!
> Now that Stpldn has mentioned it, I guess a lot of other members just wander in to post and get rep or something.



wait you've got something on your back there... *looks closely* it's small and furry with green eyes...

Not all paysite models are evil... but I'm not sure if this is within board guidelines. 

I'm much less flustered about being asked to accommodate a paysite girl who indicates an interest in participating than I am in listening to some tiny guy talk about how he wants to fill his diaper.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> wait you've got something on your back there... *looks closely* it's small and furry with green eyes...
> 
> Not all paysite models are evil... but I'm not sure if this is within board guidelines.
> 
> I'm much less flustered about being asked to accommodate a paysite girl who indicates an interest in participating than I am in listening to some tiny guy talk about how he wants to fill his diaper.



Haha, I don't think the Paysites are evil, but she could have removed the paysite-logo from her pictures. Cause else I should be able to do that.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, I don't think the Paysites are evil, but she could have removed the paysite-logo from her pictures. Cause else I should be able to do that.



I think you're allowed to watermark your pics here... I don't see why not. It's a matter of retaining the rights to the pics, chances are she doesn't actually own them the photographer does. I've got one here that still has lynn ludwigg's watermark on it. The difference is it's not obvious to you who lynn is... =)


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



very sexy and radiant :eat2:


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

I'm not trying to advertise, I'm not trying to be "evil" I just don't have any recent pictures of myself besides my modeling pics, and i can't take off the watermark because I need to give the site credit via my contract. However, I'll take my post down since obviously its a huge problem. I was only trying to contribute, I am a person not just a web model. Also I never linked my site. I am a nice girl and haven't been on here long and was trying to meet some people ...I am actually quite new to the whole FA, BBW etc. community. Sorry again.


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

BigCutieKennedy said:


> I'm not trying to advertise, I'm not trying to be "evil" I just don't have any recent pictures of myself besides my modeling pics, and i can't take off the watermark because I need to give the site credit via my contract. However, I'll take my post down since obviously its a huge problem. I was only trying to contribute, I am a person not just a web model. Also I never linked my site. I am a nice girl and haven't been on here long and was trying to meet some people ...I am actually quite new to the whole FA, BBW etc. community. Sorry again.



Sorry didn't realize that I couldn't take my post down....that or I can't figure it out, still not so great at navigating around this site.


----------



## rellis10

BigCutieKennedy said:


> I'm not trying to advertise, I'm not trying to be "evil" I just don't have any recent pictures of myself besides my modeling pics, and i can't take off the watermark because I need to give the site credit via my contract. However, I'll take my post down since obviously its a huge problem. I was only trying to contribute, I am a person not just a web model. Also I never linked my site. I am a nice girl and haven't been on here long and was trying to meet some people ...I am actually quite new to the whole FA, BBW etc. community. Sorry again.



I'm willing to wholly accept this apology even though i'm not sure it was neccessary to begin with 

And aside from the professional quality pics, i'm sure any casual pictures would be very well recieved, you're a very good looking Gal :blush:


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

rellis10 said:


> I'm willing to wholly accept this apology even though i'm not sure it was neccessary to begin with
> 
> And aside from the professional quality pics, i'm sure any casual pictures would be very well recieved, you're a very good looking Gal :blush:



Here are some regualr non model pictures of me, they are about 5 months or older...they will do i guess. 

View attachment christina.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## rellis10

BigCutieKennedy said:


> Here are some regualr non model pictures of me, they are about 5 months or older...they will do i guess.



You really are very pretty, i can see why you're a model


----------



## Zowie

BigCutieKennedy said:


> I'm not trying to advertise, I'm not trying to be "evil" I just don't have any recent pictures of myself besides my modeling pics, and i can't take off the watermark because I need to give the site credit via my contract. However, I'll take my post down since obviously its a huge problem. I was only trying to contribute, I am a person not just a web model. Also I never linked my site. I am a nice girl and haven't been on here long and was trying to meet some people ...I am actually quite new to the whole FA, BBW etc. community. Sorry again.



Ahhhh, now I feel like a grouch, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be nasty about you putting up your pics, I was just in a cranky mood earlier.


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ahhhh, now I feel like a grouch, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be nasty about you putting up your pics, I was just in a cranky mood earlier.



Its okay, let forget about the whole thing and start off fresh.


----------



## KittyKitten

Too much hotness in this thread. This thread is on fire. What will you guys do? [/SIZE]


----------



## occowboysfan94

Damm! Jen nothing is hotter than a beautiful woman posing in front of a fridge.:smitten:



JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL


----------



## veil

stldpn said:


> I'm much less flustered about being asked to accommodate a paysite girl who indicates an interest in participating than I am in listening to some tiny guy talk about how he wants to fill his diaper.




whooooa whoa whoa, what? did this happen here?


----------



## Esther

veil said:


> whooooa whoa whoa, what? did this happen here?



Hahaha... sashay down into the "I am too fat for" thread and you will see.


----------



## WillSpark

happyface83 said:


> I'm so bored, taking pics of my self. Ok, no more pics for a while, I've been posting too much.



Well.....damn!


----------



## Sasquatch!

veil said:


> whooooa whoa whoa, what? did this happen here?



Yeaaaaah..... that certain was.....interesting....


----------



## HDANGEL15

*life is good...great weekend riding* 

View attachment 2010 founders day.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *life is good...great weekend riding*


You certainly take hold of life and everything in it. Awesome picture :bow:


----------



## RJI

Esther said:


> Hahaha... sashay down into the "I am too fat for" thread and you will see.



runs to diaper thread...:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

RJI said:


> runs to diaper thread...:doh:




Please don't feed the trolls......


----------



## RJI

It wasn't as good as I hoped...


----------



## Linda

RJI said:


> It wasn't as good as I hoped...



HaHaHaHa


----------



## MasterShake

BigCutieKennedy said:


> Okay...These are my favorite pictures ...I guess these are cute lol..what do you think?


Why are the good ones never in Kansas?!! What have I done to upset thee, o Lord!!!


----------



## WillSpark

MasterShake said:


> Why are the good ones never in Kansas?!! *What have I done to upset thee, o Lord!!!*



You live in Kansas.


----------



## LovesBigMen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *life is good...great weekend riding*




WOAW woaw woaw HDANGEL15 is bad ass woot woot!:happy:
Your freaking awesome and not just because you have an awesometastic bike.:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You certainly take hold of life and everything in it. Awesome picture :bow:





LovesBigMen said:


> WOAW woaw woaw HDANGEL15 is bad ass woot woot!:happy:
> Your freaking awesome and not just because you have an awesometastic bike.:happy:



*THANKS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LillyBBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> *life is good...great weekend riding*



Why can't I be cool like that? *pouts*


----------



## LovesBigMen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THANKS!!!!!!!!*



YOUR WELCOME!!!!! 
your awesome! :happy:


----------



## thinguyforbbw

happyface83 said:


> I'm so bored, taking pics of my self. Ok, no more pics for a while, I've been posting too much.



WOW!

well, they said the message is too short, so...

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> Why can't I be cool like that? *pouts*



*OMG (((LILLY))) you reek of bad ass cool-ass and GORGEOUS-ness!!!!!


and you already know i am just a fluffy marshmallow, like most of the biggest bikers I KNOW!!! *


----------



## LovesBigMen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG (((LILLY))) you reek of bad ass cool-ass and GORGEOUS-ness!!!!!
> 
> 
> and you already know i am just a fluffy marshmallow, like most of the biggest bikers I KNOW!!! *



AGREED on all of it!:happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG (((LILLY))) you reek of bad ass cool-ass and GORGEOUS-ness!!!!!
> 
> 
> and you already know i am just a fluffy marshmallow, like most of the biggest bikers I KNOW!!! *





LovesBigMen said:


> AGREED on all of it!:happy:



Awwww. :blush: Thank you!


----------



## LovesBigMen

LillyBBBW said:


> Awwww. :blush: Thank you!



Hahaha your WELCOME you are pretty awesome so I had to agree!:happy:


----------



## mescalita8

Hey Becky, the bass guitar drives the music; you're in charge of your life!


----------



## Heyyou

all you ladies are fine as hell with good and tight bodies


----------



## Heyyou

happyface83 said:


> I'm so bored, taking pics of my self. Ok, no more pics for a while, I've been posting too much.



you got a pretty smile damn you sexy


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyou said:


> you got a pretty smile damn you sexy



Thanks heyyou!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Heyyou said:


> all you ladies are fine as hell with good and tight bodies



Sorry Heyyou, but that reminded me so much of this.


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Sorry Heyyou, but that reminded me so much of this.



can you say trigger word...or in this case ..trigger movie clip.

but ummm...yeah *cough*


----------



## KittyKitten

Sasquatch! said:


> Sorry Heyyou, but that reminded me so much of this.



Oh shit! LOL


----------



## JenFromOC

chicken legs said:


> can you say trigger word...or in this case ..trigger movie clip.
> 
> but ummm...yeah *cough*[/QUOTE
> 
> Can I have your number?


----------



## KittyKitten

I want to ask some of you guys a question, do I look better with jet black hair or my current auburn highlights?






or


----------



## WillSpark

I like the auburn personally, but I always love extra touches of color in hair.


----------



## KittyKitten

I like the auburn for summer and black for winter


----------



## Melian

happyface83 said:


> I want to ask some of you guys a question, do I look better with jet black hair or my current auburn highlights?



The black is my favourite, but both look good.


----------



## KittyKitten

WillSpark said:


> I like the auburn personally, but I always love extra touches of color in hair.





Melian said:


> The black is my favourite, but both look good.



Cool.......


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> I want to ask some of you guys a question, do I look better with jet black hair or my current auburn highlights?



I like both. Though I think the jet black contrasts more and thus shows off your lovely complexion better.


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> I like both. Though I think the jet black contrasts more and thus shows off your lovely complexion better.



Thanks, onewickedangel. You are beautiful inside and out.


----------



## KittyKitten

Come on folks, I know there are some pretty and handsome faces out there, let's get this thread going with more pics!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Here's a pic of me (and my magically transparent arm) and the ever lovely Sweet&Fat, 
currently gracing the website's home page, in honor of The Adipositiviy Project's third anniversary.


----------



## Tenacious Dave

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



your amazingly beautiful! very nice


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Here's a pic of me (and my magically transparent arm) and the ever lovely Sweet&Fat,
> currently gracing the website's home page, in honor of The Adipositiviy Project's third anniversary. ​



*
YOU GO GIRLS!!!!! love the pic*
​


----------



## haynguy

That is a very cute pic! Nice to see another person from Hawaii on Dims.


----------



## haynguy

IszyStone said:


> here's one of me : )



That is a very cute pic!


----------



## IszyStone

haynguy said:


> That is a very cute pic!



Thanks!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> YOU GO GIRLS!!!!! love the pic*



Thanks HD! :kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks HD! :kiss2:



when I was looking at the forum, I saw you were the last one to post on this thread. I hurried and came in here thinking you posted a picture. 

You pictures always make me feel good, like life is going to be all right.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> when I was looking at the forum, I saw you were the last one to post on this thread. I hurried and came in here thinking you posted a picture.
> 
> You pictures always make me feel good, like life is going to be all right.



Wow! What an absolutely lovely thing to say; I'm absolutely speechless. 

Thank you, Hoazay :wubu:.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> when I was looking at the forum, I saw you were the last one to post on this thread. I hurried and came in here thinking you posted a picture.
> 
> You pictures always make me feel good, like life is going to be all right.



I agree, Hozay. OWA is someone that you want in your life cuz she's just happiness and fun and positivity all rolled into one!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

TheWickedlyTwistedOne said:


> Cute enough?



Well aren't you a wicked cutie! Welcome aboard!



JenFromOC said:


> I agree, Hozay. OWA is someone that you want in your life cuz she's just happiness and fun and positivity all rolled into one!



Aww thanks Jenn! :batting: :blush:
*(*Evil grin, rubbing hands gleefully* Most excellent! They're all falling for that disgusting Angel facade. They'll never know what hit 'em once I break out the nefarious Wicked! *queue maniacal laugh, echo and fade out*)*


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well aren't you a wicked cutie! Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Jenn! :batting: :blush:
> *(*Evil grin, rubbing hands gleefully* Most excellent! They're all falling for that disgusting Angel facade. They'll never know what hit 'em once I break out the nefarious Wicked! *queue maniacal laugh, echo and fade out*) *



You kidding me? THAT'S when the going gets good. Real good. :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> You kidding me? THAT'S when the going gets good. Real good. :wubu:



Agreed........


----------



## WillSpark

TheWickedlyTwistedOne said:


> Cute enough?



Absolutely cute and it seems to go right along with your name. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## LovesBigMen

TheWickedlyTwistedOne said:


> Cute enough?



WHAT your more then cute like everyone else has said WELCOME!!!!!
:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hey WTO!

It's easy to quote people in a reply:

If you're quoting one person -- 

Click the "Quote" button at the bottom right of the desired post.

To quote multiple posts in one reply --

Click the " "+" (multi-quote) button at the bottom right for each post you want to quote to turn it on. If you accidentally click the wrong post just click it again to turn it off. Once you're at the final post you want to quote, turn that post on and click the "Quote" button there. That will pull all of the posts into one reply and you can comment from there.

That third button (Quick Reply) is great to shoot something off quickly, just note it does not have all the formatting bells & whistles that a "Quote"/"Multi-Quote" or a "Post Reply" provides. 

I hope that helps!

Quote Class 101 dismissed


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey WTO!
> 
> It's easy to quote people in a reply:
> 
> If you're quoting one person --
> 
> Click the "Quote" button at the bottom right of the desired post.
> 
> To quote multiple posts in one reply --
> 
> Click the " "+" (multi-quote) button at the bottom right for each post you want to quote to turn it on. If you accidentally click the wrong post just click it again to turn it off. Once you're at the final post you want to quote, turn that post on and click the "Quote" button there. That will pull all of the posts into one reply and you can comment from there.
> 
> That third button (Quick Reply) is great to shoot something off quickly, just note it does not have all the formatting bells & whistles that a "Quote"/"Multi-Quote" or a "Post Reply" provides.
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> Quote Class 101 dismissed



And one of the many reasons why OneWickedAngel is freaking awesome haha.:happy:


----------



## KnottyOne

happyface83 said:


> I want to ask some of you guys a question, do I look better with jet black hair or my current auburn highlights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or



Hope I'm not to late on this but I absolutely LOVE the auburn, you look great with it


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LovesBigMen said:


> And one of the many reasons why OneWickedAngel is freaking awesome haha.:happy:



Sometimes I forget to turn off my brain when I come to Dims and it spills over in moments like that - Darn it all!

Thanks LBM! :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sometimes I forget to turn off my brain when I come to Dims and it spills over in moments like that - Darn it all!
> 
> Thanks LBM! :wubu:



No problemo it's easy to say the truth :happy:


----------



## IszyStone

Me Exploring the wonders of webcam! With a soft, round, and fluffy friend!


----------



## Twilley

IszyStone said:


> Me Exploring the wonders of webcam! With a soft, round, and fluffy friend!



You have a lovely smile, miss. :smitten:


----------



## IszyStone

Twilley said:


> You have a lovely smile, miss. :smitten:




Thank You , i'll try to do it more often!


----------



## Zowie

IszyStone said:


> Thank You , i'll try to do it more often!



You are so cute! 
I'm jealous of that panda too. Mine got chewed up by the neighbour's dog.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Me having too much fun on a Sat pm in Coney Island* 

View attachment FURTHUR.AC.2010.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> Thank You , i'll try to do it more often!



I second what BEP said .:happy:


----------



## freakyfred

IszyStone said:


> Me Exploring the wonders of webcam! With a soft, round, and fluffy friend!



Cute as a button!


----------



## veil

IszyStone said:


> Me Exploring the wonders of webcam! With a soft, round, and fluffy friend!



you are so beautiful, i don't even have the words.


----------



## IszyStone

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Paquito

IszyStone said:


> Thank you everyone!



"Not as cool" by ass, you look stunning.


----------



## KittyKitten

If I was lesbian or a dude, Izzy would be my crush! LOL
















My strong mannish arms! lol. oh wow

Who wants to arm wrestle?


----------



## WillSpark

Seriously. SisterSister gritty sexy reboot. Let's do this.


----------



## IszyStone

Well I'm up for the redo!!!


----------



## SailorCupcake

Hi! This is my first post here... :] 

View attachment Photo on 2010-05-20 at 09.09 #2.jpg


----------



## rellis10

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



Welcome to DIMS! And may i say, a very nice first post


----------



## Kazak

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



Welcome! and might I say... WOW!


----------



## WillSpark

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



As gorgeous as this pic is, it'd be great to get to know you through some more posting around the board.


----------



## IszyStone

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]


I want to steal your eyes they are quite pretty  as is the rest of you!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IszyStone said:


> Me Exploring the wonders of webcam! With a soft, round, and fluffy friend!


Izzy you are just so dang pretty! 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me having too much fun on a Sat pm in Coney Island*


No such thing as "too much fun" HD. I love the joy you exude in this picture.



happyface83 said:


> If I was lesbian or a dude, Izzy would be my crush! LOL
> 
> My strong mannish arms! lol. oh wow
> 
> Who wants to arm wrestle?


Can I arm wrestle you for Izzy? Nice arms there Happy?



SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]


Well hello there gorgeous - Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## taobear

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



 Oh my


----------



## KittyKitten

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



Beautiful pic!


----------



## KittyKitten

Two for one! Me and my best friend who is like my sister at a Christmas ball! Don't we look like blood sisters? She looks like Irene Cara.


----------



## taobear

kinkykitten said:


> LOL yup... I'm the same! I'm usually covered in bruises too from a night out. I didn't realise until the morning... I woke up and was like wtf happened to my knees?! haha it's all good :happy:



OMG You ladies are killing me :bow: :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

IszyStone said:


> Me Exploring the wonders of webcam! With a soft, round, and fluffy friend!



damn!!!!!!!!



SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



cute....



happyface83 said:


> Two for one! Me and my best friend who is like my sister at a Christmas ball! Don't we look like blood sisters? She looks like Irene Cara.



you two have gorgeous skin. two hot babes


----------



## Heyyou

how come the hottest women with the sexiest faces and bodies come to the bhm thread?


----------



## escapist

*Pray's the other board members miss the post above.*


----------



## Heyyou

escapist said:


> *Pray's the other board members miss the post above.*



its true there are some sexy women in here


----------



## Zowie

escapist said:


> *Pray's the other board members miss the post above.*



He doesn't have a reputation for being charming. Just let it slide.


----------



## mellybean

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The top picture is me (actually right after a hooters interview) and the one below is just me hanging out drinkin on my 40oz!


----------



## freakyfred

Wowza you're gorgeous.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

mellybean said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The top picture is me (actually right after a hooters interview) and the one below is just me hanging out drinkin on my 40oz!



hahaha, cool shirt . . . I'm referring to the Batman shirt/40 shirt, not the interview shirt, although, that one is okay too.


----------



## escapist

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, cool shirt . . . I'm referring to the Batman shirt/40 shirt, not the interview shirt, although, that one is okay too.



Yeah we know what you were looking at, her....uhhhhh.....shirt...yeah her shirt


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

escapist said:


> Yeah we know what you were looking at, her....uhhhhh.....shirt...yeah her shirt



I AM BATMAN!


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I AM BATMAN!



Disturbing Hozay. Just.....well just disturbing.


----------



## JenFromOC

Heyyou said:


> how come the hottest women with the sexiest faces and bodies come to the bhm thread?



That's what I'm sayin'....LOL


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I AM BATMAN!



OMG, Hozay. I am scarred for life now.


----------



## shhtx1970

I honestly look at the eyes. The look in her eyes tells a lot. But anyways, beautiful pics ladies. :kiss2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I so want to be that guy.


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyou said:


> damn!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cute....
> 
> 
> 
> you two have gorgeous skin. two hot babes




Even though I don't get as many oogles and wowzas as some other ladies in here, I am glad that you like my pictures. Thanks. It's nice to be considered beautiful and desirable......


----------



## rellis10

mellybean said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The top picture is me (actually right after a hooters interview) and the one below is just me hanging out drinkin on my 40oz!



Wow...you are beautiful, MellyBean. I think i might have another crush already :blush:


----------



## flinflam

mellybean said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The top picture is me (actually right after a hooters interview) and the one below is just me hanging out drinkin on my 40oz!



Lovely! Quick question did you pour some of that 40 out "for your homies"?


----------



## KnottyOne

IszyStone said:


> Me Exploring the wonders of webcam! With a soft, round, and fluffy friend!



Beyond adorable!


----------



## WillSpark

happyface83 said:


> Two for one! Me and my best friend who is like my sister at a Christmas ball! Don't we look like blood sisters? She looks like Irene Cara.



I think this pic was kind of lost in the new page, but DAMN!

You both are freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



Wow, great pic, welcome to the board...


----------



## MasterShake

Damn, some hot ladies, new ones too!

Welcome to all! :bow: :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## Joe944

My jaw drops even further everytime I take a look at this thread, simply stunning ladies.


----------



## Linda

This is a typical face for me. HaHa 

View attachment funny.JPG


----------



## fatkid420

JenFromOC said:


> I need new pics....a couple from the archives LOL



why do you look so familiar to me? do i know you from someplace? anyways, you are a dime piece, feel free to come visit me anytime :wubu:


----------



## Bearsy

mellybean said:


>




AND IT'S MICKEY'S! :smitten:

Any woman that enjoys malt liquor is my kind of gal.


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> why do you look so familiar to me? do i know you from someplace? anyways, you are a dime piece, feel free to come visit me anytime :wubu:



Yeah, I was just thinking that you look really familiar too.......weird


----------



## theronin23

OMG...mellybean, sailorcupcake, iszy....I think I'm in love LOL


----------



## JelloPrincess

Hi! This is me and my friend Sailorcupcake!!

View attachment stuffs.jpg


----------



## theronin23

JelloPrincess said:


> Hi! This is me and my friend Sailorcupcake!!
> 
> View attachment 82103



WAIT...you're in Orlando?

Heyyy theree, how you doin' lol


----------



## SailorCupcake

JelloPrincess said:


> Hi! This is me and my friend Sailorcupcake!!
> 
> View attachment 82103




welcome to the forum, babe. So glad you came!!! And thanks for featuring me in your photo hehe


----------



## Oirish

JelloPrincess said:


> Hi! This is me and my friend Sailorcupcake!!
> 
> View attachment 82103



You two are both very cute


----------



## Oirish

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



Simply stunning darlin'! Welcome to dims. Fantastic first post btw


----------



## Saxphon

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]



And what a lovely first post this is - such a beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing with us and welcome to Dims.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*with faceless friends * 

View attachment ALLGOOD2010.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

JelloPrincess said:


> Hi! This is me and my friend Sailorcupcake!!
> 
> View attachment 82103



ahaha awesome photo. Welcome :>


----------



## BigChaz

JelloPrincess said:


> Hi! This is me and my friend Sailorcupcake!!
> 
> View attachment 82103



Excuse me miss, but there is a jellyfish on your head.

(Welcome to dims)


----------



## LillyBBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> *with faceless friends *



I love this picture! You look so happy in this photo and the hat is great.


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *with faceless friends *



Your pictures are always fantastic, you're always out doing cool stuff.


----------



## Melian

JelloPrincess said:


> Hi! This is me and my friend Sailorcupcake!!



Be honest: how much booze was involved in the making of this pic? 

Welcome to both of you.


----------



## JelloPrincess

Thanks for all the nice comments! I can't wait to get to know all of you!

(p.s. there was no alcohol. except the magic of friendship)


----------



## JenFromOC

HDANGEL15 said:


> *with faceless friends *



You always look so happy....I love it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> I love this picture! You look so happy in this photo and the hat is great.





bionic_eggplant said:


> Your pictures are always fantastic, you're always out doing cool stuff.





JenFromOC said:


> You always look so happy....I love it!



*THANKS CHICKEES...I HAVE A great life...and some amazingly good friends, and love music!!! we went camping with 25,000 kids from 15-75...all with a love of JAM BANDS like FURTHUR (bob weir/phil lesh)..Widespread Panic, SOJA, PFunk/George Clinton, some blue grass thrown in...and just really good times, cooking, laughing, listening, dancing and meeting 100s of new friends *


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THANKS CHICKEES...I HAVE A great life...and some amazingly good friends, and love music!!! we went camping with 25,000 kids from 15-75...all with a love of JAM BANDS like FURTHUR (bob weir/phil lesh)..Widespread Panic, SOJA, PFunk/George Clinton, some blue grass thrown in...and just really good times, cooking, laughing, listening, dancing and meeting 100s of new friends *



where was this? you can keep phil lesh but bobby rocks! before the child came about i used to be quite the executive hippy and would head up to frisco every new year to catch the dead show! I even caught a few shows where Joan Osborne toured the other ones and sang all of Jerry's stuff; great shows!


----------



## KittyKitten

The nerd in the library


----------



## rellis10

happyface83 said:


> The nerd in the library



Being in a library might be nerdy but that pic isnt . Looking great Happy


----------



## taobear

happyface83 said:


> The nerd in the library



shake that $%# show me what ya workin with. LOL


----------



## mercy

Don't know if this qualfies as "cute" but it is a rare picture of me that I actually like so...


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Definitely qualifies as "cute", there's something almost mesmeric about your eyes.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> where was this? you can keep phil lesh but bobby rocks! before the child came about i used to be quite the executive hippy and would head up to frisco every new year to catch the dead show! I even caught a few shows where Joan Osborne toured the other ones and sang all of Jerry's stuff; great shows!



http://allgoodfestival.com/ *masontown,WV*


----------



## freakyfred

mercy said:


> Don't know if this qualfies as "cute" but it is a rare picture of me that I actually like so...



Awww pretty.


----------



## Heyyou

happyface83 said:


> The nerd in the library



damn! :wubu::wubu::wubu: you got that S shape with the teeny waist


----------



## theronin23

happyface83 said:


> The nerd in the library



Meet me in the stacks


----------



## MasterShake

happyface83 said:


> The nerd in the library


Must haz moar pleez!!!


----------



## Linda

OK maybe not cute but crazy.....it was a bit breezy today. lol 

View attachment crazy hair.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

Linda said:


> OK maybe not cute but crazy.....it was a bit breezy today. lol


cute and crazy


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Linda said:


> OK maybe not cute but crazy.....it was a bit breezy today. lol



How about crazy cute?!


----------



## Linda

Blockierer said:


> cute and crazy





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> How about crazy cute?!



Thanks.


----------



## IszyStone

happyface83 said:


> The nerd in the library



Nerds are awesome, nerd hi five  ....why do we seem more similar any time one of us does anything!


----------



## KittyKitten

IszyStone said:


> Nerds are awesome, nerd hi five  ....why do we seem more similar any time one of us does anything!



Hi five Terrorist fist bump!


----------



## SailorCupcake

revive this thread! come on ladies! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-05-25 at 16.50.jpg


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Mmmmm, I must now wipe the drool from my chin, lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

Yes it's me all dressed up to go to the PTA meeting.​


----------



## Paquito

I need to be chained to your leash. Forever.

Hellooooo 3rd Gold Can.


----------



## Sasquatch!

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



*THWARUNK*

That's the sound of me being bowled over.


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Good lord....:wubu::smitten:


----------



## KittyKitten

DAYUMMMMMMMMM LILLY!!!!!


Ok, I'm such a photo wh.....

The first one I'm not wearing makeup, just my natural self.

The second is me again in the library, lol.


----------



## bladenite78

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!




good lord woman what are you trying to do to us poor men over here, pictures like that of women like you are just unfair to our poor little brains


----------



## rellis10

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Wowzers! :smitten:


----------



## escapist

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Oh come on cheater, we've seen this one


----------



## calauria




----------



## HDANGEL15

*Calauria beautiful photos*


----------



## extra_fat_guy

happyface83 said:


> DAYUMMMMMMMMM LILLY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm such a photo wh.....
> 
> The first one I'm not wearing makeup, just my natural self.
> 
> The second is me again in the library, lol.



I always enjoy seeing your pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## topher38

Wow Ladies, you have me all twitterpated :blush:


----------



## WillSpark

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!


DAMN!


LillyBBBW said:


> Yes it's me all dressed up to go to the PTA meeting.​


DAMN!


happyface83 said:


> DAYUMMMMMMMMM LILLY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm such a photo wh.....
> 
> The first one I'm not wearing makeup, just my natural self.
> 
> The second is me again in the library, lol.


DAMN!


calauria said:


>



Damn! And rawk on! 

Really though, all of you ladies are incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## taobear

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Who needs hot sauce when you have a SailorCupcake? Givin me shivers gurl. 
*sluuuuuuuuuurrrrppp*


----------



## IszyStone

Proof that I am dorky, I was built with glasses, I love to read, and I have ridiculously huge headphones !














just a little back story about the headphones pic: My camera takes pictures instantly there is no time to move hand from mouse to head phone to picture space...yet both hands are in the picture :O.


----------



## Blockierer

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes it's me all dressed up to go to the PTA meeting.​



Cute!



calauria said:


>




Ladies, cute pics  Thanks for sharing. ​


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

taobear said:


> Who needs hot sauce when you have a SailorCupcake? Givin me shivers gurl.
> *sluuuuuuuuuurrrrppp*



agreed.............


----------



## theronin23

IszyStone said:


>




Is that any good? I admit, I LOVE me some GDT. Pan's Labyrinth and The Orphanage? SOOO good.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes it's me all dressed up to go to the PTA meeting.​



*How did i miss this...i already told you how beautiful you are over on FB...but can't let it go by again..without saying DAMN WOMAN!!!!*


----------



## Zowie

IszyStone said:


> Proof that I am dorky, I was built with glasses, I love to read, and I have ridiculously huge headphones !
> 
> just a little back story about the headphones pic: My camera takes pictures instantly there is no time to move hand from mouse to head phone to picture space...yet both hands are in the picture :O.



I agree with this! Bookish, bespectacled, headphone-wearing babes are the best. 'Cause that's what I am too.


----------



## rellis10

IszyStone said:


> Proof that I am dorky, I was built with glasses, I love to read, and I have ridiculously huge headphones !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little back story about the headphones pic: My camera takes pictures instantly there is no time to move hand from mouse to head phone to picture space...yet both hands are in the picture :O.



Great pics, Iszy. Looking great as always


----------



## Tad

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!





LillyBBBW said:


> Yes it's me all dressed up to go to the PTA meeting.​



Everyone whose posted since SailorC's kick starting the thread has awesome pics, but special kudos to you two for kicking it off with pics that were both completely awesome, but also completely different in style, composition, and feel. Kind of showed off some of the range of possibilities in a very cool way


----------



## willowmoon

IszyStone said:


> Proof that I am dorky, I was built with glasses, I love to read, and I have ridiculously huge headphones !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little back story about the headphones pic: My camera takes pictures instantly there is no time to move hand from mouse to head phone to picture space...yet both hands are in the picture :O.



Very nice pics! WOWZERS!


----------



## CherryRVA

Playing with my new Iphone he bought me for my birthday...plus an app he got me called Camerabag. It's been pretty fun to play with


----------



## KittyKitten

Ok ok, my Ronnie Spector shot, then I'll lay low for a while! I'm posting too much pics.


----------



## RJI

happyface83 said:


> Ok ok, my Ronnie Spector shot, then I'll lay low for a while! I'm posting too much pics.



You cannot post too many pics.... one can never tire of the eye candy


----------



## michiganbhm

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Very cute! :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

calauria said:


>



looking sexy there 



happyface83 said:


> Ok ok, my Ronnie Spector shot, then I'll lay low for a while! I'm posting too much pics.



mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Buffetbelly

Do cute women like BHM's? 78 pages of pics and posts say YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Heyyou

Buffetbelly said:


> Do cute women like BHM's? 78 pages of pics and posts say YESSSS!!!!



yes my friend, the hottest women stay here


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Playing with my new Iphone he bought me for my birthday...plus an app he got me called Camerabag. It's been pretty fun to play with



*dayum....i want a BHM / BF that buys me COOL presents TOOOOOO:blush:*


----------



## FinagleBroth

*tips invisible cap to the ladies of the thread*


----------



## JenFromOC

It's been a long time.....this was Halloween about 3 years ago, I guess... 

View attachment halloween.jpg


----------



## hbighappy

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time.....this was Halloween about 3 years ago, I guess...



Nice smile you have did you get a lot treats that Halloween Bet you did with a smile like that ~


----------



## bladenite78

you women are totally beautiful, its a pleasure to be able to visually take you all in


----------



## deezochoreezo

:eat2::kiss2::smitten::wubu::bow:


SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!


----------



## deezochoreezo

IszyStone said:


> Proof that I am dorky, I was built with glasses, I love to read, and I have ridiculously huge headphones !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little back story about the headphones pic: My camera takes pictures instantly there is no time to move hand from mouse to head phone to picture space...yet both hands are in the picture :O.



Im from HI too! MAUI NO KA OI of course.


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time.....this was Halloween about 3 years ago, I guess...



Do i even have to say how great you look anymore? It's a given, you look amazing every time :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks so much everybody.


----------



## lovelocs

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks so much everybody.



Umm.... yeah... That pic was outstanding :eat2:, and with all the pictures, this thread is very much alive now...


----------



## theronin23

lovelocs said:


> Umm.... yeah... That pic was outstanding :eat2:, and with all the pictures, this thread is very much alive now...



I would officially like to take my 200th post to say that you have the best av pic on the board. Puscifer, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## chucktowntiger

Cheetah says hey! lol  

View attachment Linds.jpg


----------



## slowpoke219

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Oh be still my beating heart!


----------



## SailorCupcake

you guys are all so sweet. Thanks for all your very very very VERY kind compliments. :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

The guys here are very sweet and I will also like to say thank you for the nice words.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

happyface83 said:


> Ok ok, my Ronnie Spector shot, then I'll lay low for a while! I'm posting too much pics.



Dios Mio, how did I miss this?


----------



## calauria

Here's me trying to be sexy.LOL!!


----------



## slowpoke219

SailorCupcake said:


> you guys are all so sweet. Thanks for all your very very very VERY kind compliments. :wubu:



Your very welcome. I think your absolutely stunning. Thank you for giving me something beautiful to admire.


----------



## shhtx1970

chucktowntiger said:


> Cheetah says hey! lol



I thought Cheetah go RAWR or MEOW. Nice kitty, sexy kitty, easy now.



SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



Now, I have desire for cupcakes ....


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

chucktowntiger said:


> Cheetah says hey! lol



Great pic!


----------



## Fox

This thread is just sexy as hell! I mean the women in it. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



I'm not sure which I prefer, the sexy deviant or the cute chickadee. Fabulous pic, OWA.


----------



## LillyBBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



I love this photo. Love love love. And I love that dress lady.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



I don't even know why I'm replying. I have nothing to say, I'm speechless. In the sexual kind of way.


----------



## KittyKitten

chucktowntiger said:


> Cheetah says hey! lol



And a lovely cheetah! 


calauria said:


> Here's me trying to be sexy.LOL!!
> 
> Trying? You are!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



Hot lady!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> I'm not sure which I prefer, the sexy deviant or the cute chickadee. Fabulous pic, OWA.





LillyBBBW said:


> I love this photo. Love love love. And I love that dress lady.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't even know why I'm replying. I have nothing to say, I'm speechless. In the sexual kind of way.





happyface83 said:


> ...snip...
> Hot lady!


*Much thanks all! :wubu:*
*But, um Lilly and Happy? Ease up on that "lady" business, okay? You're runining my skank! *



calauria said:


> Here's me trying to be sexy.LOL!!


*Oh you don't have to try Cala, not at all, but RAWR for the extra effort!*


----------



## calauria

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



Lady, you look bitchin' hot!!:wubu:


----------



## calauria

chucktowntiger said:


> Cheetah says hey! lol



Hey, back at ya cheetah!! WOO HOO!!



I'm such a shameless flirt!!


----------



## WillSpark

calauria said:


> Hey, back at ya cheetah!! WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm such a shameless flirt!!*



Would you like to be one of my robo-sluts?


----------



## LillyBBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Much thanks all! :wubu:*
> *But, um Lilly and Happy? Ease up on that "lady" business, okay? You're runining my skank! *
> 
> 
> *Oh you don't have to try Cala, not at all, but RAWR for the extra effort!*



How could we resist? That coquettish pose, that dress and you're holding your hand in a fashion that suggest a martini glass is in it. All you need is a long cigarrette holder and a purse dog and you'd have your own movie by now and no, it would not be a porno. Not this time anyway. :kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LillyBBBW said:


> How could we resist? That coquettish pose, that dress and you're holding your hand in a fashion that suggest a martini glass is in it. All you need is a long cigarrette holder and a purse dog and you'd have your own movie by now and no, it would not be a porno. Not this time anyway. :kiss2:



HAHAHAHAHA! I love you! I have got to get up to Boston before summer is over and get some Lilly and Leesa time in dammit!


----------



## KittyKitten

LillyBBBW said:


> How could we resist? That coquettish pose, that dress and you're holding your hand in a fashion that suggest a martini glass is in it. All you need is a long cigarrette holder and a purse dog and you'd have your own movie by now and no, it would not be a porno. Not this time anyway. :kiss2:



^^^^^THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zowie

Awesomesauce, you say? How about _SUPER_ awesomesauce?


----------



## FishCharming

i am totally on my way to rob a bank... yeah, maybe take some hostages

ya know, in case you want to come and stop me... :eat2:


----------



## taobear

First the pic of you naked now this. I'm talking sensory overload. You are the Awsomesause.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Awesomesauce, you say? How about _SUPER_ awesomesauce?



*Fanfare*

More powerful than a raging Paquito!

Attracts jailbait faster than the Goodhumor Man!

More fierce Nekkid, than all of Project Runways best dressed fashionistas combined!

Can bring a 700 pound BHM to his knees with a single (pencil) stroke!

Look! Over at Dims!

It's bird! It's a plane! It's a FFA!

It's *SUPERawesomesauce*! *queue echo machine*


----------



## FishCharming

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Fanfare*
> 
> More powerful than a raging Paquito!
> 
> Attracts jailbait faster than the Goodhumor Man!
> 
> More fierce Nekkid, than all of Project Runways best dressed fashionistas combined!
> 
> Can bring a 700 pound BHM to his knees with a single (pencil) stroke!
> 
> Look! Over at Dims!
> 
> It's bird! It's a plane! It's a FFA!
> 
> It's *SUPERawesomesauce*! *queue echo machine*



spirit rep since i can't rep you again atm!


----------



## Blackjack

FishCharming said:


> spirit rep since i can't rep you again atm!



Got her for you.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Awesomesauce, you say? How about _SUPER_ awesomesauce?



You're not a bird.

You're not a plane......

YOU'RE A BIRDPLANE!!!

Or totally hot. That too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Fanfare*
> 
> More powerful than a raging Paquito!
> 
> *Attracts jailbait faster than the Goodhumor Man!*
> 
> More fierce Nekkid, than all of Project Runways best dressed fashionistas combined!
> 
> Can bring a 700 pound BHM to his knees with a single (pencil) stroke!
> 
> Look! Over at Dims!
> 
> It's bird! It's a plane! It's a FFA!
> 
> It's *SUPERawesomesauce*! *queue echo machine*



This, was fucking brilliant, the whole thing. 

But the good humor man made me piss my pants laughing.


----------



## Zowie

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Fanfare*
> 
> More powerful than a raging Paquito!
> 
> Attracts jailbait faster than the Goodhumor Man!
> 
> More fierce Nekkid, than all of Project Runways best dressed fashionistas combined!
> 
> Can bring a 700 pound BHM to his knees with a single (pencil) stroke!
> 
> Look! Over at Dims!
> 
> It's bird! It's a plane! It's a FFA!
> 
> It's *SUPERawesomesauce*! *queue echo machine*



I'm going to say that now whenever I run into a room, work, or when I wake up. THIS IS EPIC.


----------



## KittyKitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> Awesomesauce, you say? How about _SUPER_ awesomesauce?



IT'S SUPER BIONIC GIRL WITH ALL HER AWESOMESAUCENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Awesomesauce, you say? How about _SUPER_ awesomesauce?



You can rage with me anytime. :wubu:


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> Awesomesauce, you say? How about _SUPER_ awesomesauce?



Dang I'm outta rep.


----------



## bigpulve

is it weird that Bionic looks pretty much exactly I pictured? lol


----------



## BigChaz

bigpulve said:


> is it weird that Bionic looks pretty much exactly I pictured? lol



Yes, it actually is pretty damn strange.


----------



## taobear

This is a strange site, so let your freak flag fly. LOL.


----------



## retardia

Oookay well, definitely not as awesomesauce as Bionic, but this is me being a boozehound, though I think I'm allowed (it was the evening of my graduation from university). I love how cool my nails look. And although I look about 13, I'm actually 22 this month. 

View attachment 36994_406218779575_511674575_4657604_638912_n.jpg


----------



## Noir

cute cute and more cute on this thread. Keep it going girls!


----------



## freakyfred

retardia said:


> Oookay well, definitely not as awesomesauce as Bionic, but this is me being a boozehound, though I think I'm allowed (it was the evening of my graduation from university). I love how cool my nails look. And although I look about 13, I'm actually 22 this month.



Preeeetty :>


----------



## hbighappy

Awsome and very beutiful picks ladies 

[/QUOTE] Awesomesauce, you say? How about SUPER awesomesauce?[/QUOTE]
love your hair and glasses so stylish ready to save the distressed while looking good 


[/QUOTE]Oookay well, definitely not as awesomesauce as Bionic, but this is me being a boozehound, though I think I'm allowed (it was the evening of my graduation from university). I love how cool my nails look. And although I look about 13, I'm actually 22 this month.


> great job 3 champagne /wine glasses always better then one at a time next time just swig a bottle straight its way funner ~ and yes great nails when women do there nails its the best thing ever


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

retardia said:


> Oookay well, definitely not as awesomesauce as Bionic, but this is me being a boozehound, though I think I'm allowed (it was the evening of my graduation from university). I love how cool my nails look. And although I look about 13, I'm actually 22 this month.[/Q]
> 
> Ah binge drinking eh? the backbone of Britain. :wubu:


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

SailorCupcake said:


> revive this thread! come on ladies!



I'm in love:wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Yo Viki, what bar do you work at?


----------



## chucktowntiger

Thanks for the love boys and girls! Much love back at ya. Not sure what the qualifications are for roboslutdom but i am sure i'm down


----------



## chucktowntiger

Got my nose pierced this weekend! What do you guys think? Also this is my new kitten Karma. I found her when she was 2-3 wks old abandoned and bottle fed her. She is 7-8 wks old now and weighs almost 2 lbs ... my little chunky monkey! 

View attachment IMG00408-20100801-2202.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

chucktowntiger said:


> Got my nose pierced this weekend! What do you guys think? Also this is my new kitten Karma. I found her when she was 2-3 wks old abandoned and bottle fed her. She is 7-8 wks old now and weighs almost 2 lbs ... my little chunky monkey!



1. I love the kitten.
2. I love the name Karma
and of course 3. Gorgeous pic! I do like the nose piercing. I love studs like that that highlight without being the defining facial feature.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

retardia said:


> Oookay well, definitely not as awesomesauce as Bionic, but this is me being a boozehound, though I think I'm allowed (it was the evening of my graduation from university). I love how cool my nails look. And although I look about 13, I'm actually 22 this month.



Ah, that's hardcore. 

You have the look down, you just need to throw a thumbs up in there somehow.


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*[/CENTER]



*OWA...one very hot MAMA......*


----------



## retardia

hbighappy said:


> great job 3 champagne /wine glasses always better then one at a time next time just swig a bottle straight its way funner ~ and yes great nails when women do there nails its the best thing ever



I would have drunk from the bottle but I was in a very respectable establishment and I'm not sure they would have appreciated that! I love champagne, it makes me feel very important.



fat_viking_bloke said:


> Ah binge drinking eh? the backbone of Britain. :wubu:



Those 3 glasses were just the beginning. I had a bottle of white wine afterwards, then a glass of dessert wine with my pudding. It seemed like a good idea at the time, as they say...



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ah, that's hardcore.
> 
> You have the look down, you just need to throw a thumbs up in there somehow.



I wish I could have, but my thumbs were otherwise engaged (preventing the beverage from sloshing into my lap!) Next time, though... next time.


----------



## KittyKitten

Peace To You All!!! Much Love!


----------



## freakyfred

happyface83 said:


> Peace To You All!!! Much Love!



Gorgeous as usual 

lol'd at the last one :3c


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

happyface83 said:


> Peace To You All!!! Much Love!



Great pics.


----------



## MasterShake

As usual, looking good ladies!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OWA...one very hot MAMA......*


Whay thank you! :bow:




happyface83 said:


> Peace To You All!!! Much Love!


LOL! Too cute in that last pic!


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> Whay thank you! :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Too cute in that last pic!





Stevenz1inoc said:


> Great pics.





freakyfred said:


> Gorgeous as usual
> 
> lol'd at the last one :3c



LOL! Thanks guys!


----------



## IszyStone

happyface83 said:


> Peace To You All!!! Much Love!



I LOVE your ring!


----------



## KittyKitten

IszyStone said:


> I LOVE your ring!



Thanks, I love big rings, I'm a thick girl so I can't be wearing those baby rings, lol.


----------



## Melian

At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

Melian said:


> At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:



Wow, I finally get to see what you look like!

Now I understand why everyone always makes reference to how beautiful you are.

:bow:


----------



## bladenite78

Melian said:


> At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:




its not fair to all us eye candy driven men to have such confectionary perfection placed in front of us, between you, cupcake and the rest of the lovely ladies here Im surprised we're not all driven into sugar shock yet hehe


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:



I'm frustrated, I've missed the fest AGAIN. It's been 4 years I've been trying to go, and shit always comes up. Did you party madly?


----------



## SailorCupcake

Melian said:


> At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:



you are beautiful!


----------



## SailorCupcake

In honor of getting my computer back (and waiting for some beach pictures), I thought I would post something  Silly picture but still fun, right? haha 

View attachment Photo on 2010-05-08 at 21.52.jpg


----------



## RJI

SailorCupcake said:


> In honor of getting my computer back (and waiting for some beach pictures), I thought I would post something  Silly picture but still fun, right? haha




Fun is good!

Now i'm waiting for those beach pics too :smitten:


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> In honor of getting my computer back (and waiting for some beach pictures), I thought I would post something  Silly picture but still fun, right? haha



FIRST off...undeniably, incredibly, drop dead gorgeous.

SECONDLY, your pose reminds me of Lea Michele on THIS:








Yeah...I'm a MAJOR Gleek. Deal with it. I also own this issue. I geeked when it came in the mail.


----------



## Tad

SailorCupcake said:


> In honor of getting my computer back (and waiting for some beach pictures), I thought I would post something  Silly picture but still fun, right? haha



Fun for sure! And a hard pose to hold, I'd think? (or is your camera fast enough that it caught you in mid-movement?). Anyway, mostly responding to say I love your neat little desk nook, complete with angle-edged bookshelf! I like adaptations to the quirks of houses


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> FIRST off...undeniably, incredibly, drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> SECONDLY, your pose reminds me of Lea Michele on THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah...I'm a MAJOR Gleek. Deal with it. I also own this issue. I geeked when it came in the mail.*



<----- diehard Gleek here.

Where the fuck is Will to make this trifecta official?


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> <----- diehard Gleek here.
> 
> Where the fuck is Will to make this trifecta official?



My Glee music folder is the most organized thing in my life, it's crazy to look at.


----------



## Bearsy

theronin23 said:


> My Glee music folder is the most organized thing in my life, it's crazy to look at.



I kind of want to put this in my sig


----------



## KittyKitten

SailorCupcake said:


> In honor of getting my computer back (and waiting for some beach pictures), I thought I would post something  Silly picture but still fun, right? haha



You are so gorgeous! I love your style!


----------



## SailorCupcake

happyface83 said:


> You are so gorgeous! I love your style!



thank you! your pictures are so cute, by the way....your makeup is always spot on! :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

SailorCupcake said:


> thank you! your pictures are so cute, by the way....your makeup is always spot on! :happy:



Thanks!! I'm a big eyeshadow freak.


----------



## SailorCupcake

happyface83 said:


> Thanks!! I'm a big eyeshadow freak.



Me too. Eyeliners and lipsticks are starting to become like an addiction for me haha


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:



WOW... nice to see a face to the name :smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> <----- diehard Gleek here.
> 
> Where the fuck is Will to make this trifecta official?



I'm here! I'm here! Wonder Gleek powers....activate! Form of....I don't know sheet music or something....


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SailorCupcake said:


> Me too. Eyeliners and lipsticks are starting to become like an addiction for me haha



Pretty sexy addiction :eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:



As absolutely stunning as ever


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SailorCupcake said:


> In honor of getting my computer back (and waiting for some beach pictures), I thought I would post something  Silly picture but still fun, right? haha



Stunning... I'm smitten haha :wubu:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Me, wearing Target maternity, and I'm not even pregnant.







Me, in the kitchen, where you'll hardly ever see me. (This was New Years 2008; hence, the shiny bits.)






Me, in a dress, which is a rare site indeed. (Chaperoning prom 2010 for the school where I work, which is the only reason why I wore it.) 






Me, looking pissed off and gloomy, but really not trying to. This is my normal face when I'm not smiling. Really, it is.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> At a huge gay street party in Montreal :wubu:



You are such a hottie  Looking good Mel!


----------



## KittyKitten

thirtiesgirl said:


> Me, wearing Target maternity, and I'm not even pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, in the kitchen, where you'll hardly ever see me. (This was New Years 2008; hence, the shiny bits.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, in a dress, which is a rare site indeed. (Chaperoning prom 2010 for the school where I work, which is the only reason why I wore it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, looking pissed off and gloomy, but really not trying to. This is my normal face when I'm not smiling. Really, it is.



Pretty! And I love your hair and clothes!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

happyface83 said:


> Pretty! And I love your hair and clothes!



Thank you! I pride myself on my personal style...which I guess makes me a vain muthafucka, or a clotheshorse...heh.


----------



## SailorCupcake

not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha 

View attachment 39073_460028655258_702940258_6786633_2868755_n.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Represent for us Tig ol bitties!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zowie

Aw, I want to go to the beach! As I'm sure every male is thinking the same, hahaha.

I'm going to give WillSpark a run for his money, or pic-whoreness, I'm going inner-tubing this saturday.  Hopefully I'll get a few crazy pictures.


----------



## Blackjack

SailorCupcake said:


> And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Please don't.


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Sweet jeesum. :wubu:....I'm even ok with the bucket on the head.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

theronin23 said:


> Sweet jeesum. :wubu:....I'm even ok with the bucket on the head.




There was a bucket on her head? I didnt notice...


----------



## Saxphon

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Oh please, do not stop posting. It is a delight to see a photo of you any and every day. Seeing a pic of a beautiful lady always brightens my day. Thank you for sharing them us.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Aw, I want to go to the beach! As I'm sure every male is thinking the same, hahaha.
> 
> I'm going to give WillSpark a run for his money, or pic-whoreness, I'm going inner-tubing this saturday.  Hopefully I'll get a few crazy pictures.



You better!


----------



## hbighappy

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



This Pic made me smile I liked this very original I must take one like this next time I go to the beaches here in Cali but I will try catch a sand crab and hang it on my ear lol


----------



## freakyfred

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



lmao your expression. Awesome pic.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Hilarious picture! You kind of look like a pissed off lady Shriner...yet not. I can't imagine a Shriner wearing a sand bucket and spoon on his head. I don't think he'd accessorize with such whimsy and humor.


----------



## theronin23

thirtiesgirl said:


> Hilarious picture! You kind of look like a pissed off lady Shriner...yet not. I can't imagine a Shriner wearing a sand bucket and spoon on his head. I don't think he'd accessorize with such whimsy and humor.



Those fuckers get drunk enough to put pretty much ANYTHING on their heads lol


----------



## shhtx1970

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Wow look at the hotel and beachfront view, lol. Please do not stop, else I will be depressed for a while.


----------



## bladenite78

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Id dare say no one wants you to stop posting pictures or eating cookie dough, or any other ridiculously enchanting feat that has come to be endeared and related to our favorite delectable maritime pastry. After all, you can never have enough cupcakes..or is it Jello, I forget.


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time.....this was Halloween about 3 years ago, I guess...


Pleez don't take this the wrong way but...moar pics of ur arms pleez!!!!

/upper arm fetish


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> Pleez don't take this the wrong way but...moar pics of ur arms pleez!!!!
> 
> /upper arm fetish



You must be joking....LOL

I try to avoid any and all shots of my upper arms, but ok...I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



Is that in Jersey?

And jebus, you are sexy as sin :smitten:


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> You must be joking....LOL
> 
> I try to avoid any and all shots of my upper arms, but ok...I'll see what I can do.



No joking, seriously! I have a thing for upper arms. I know it's weird, but I love 'em!


----------



## inkedinto

Figured I should post another picture since its been a while.. yeah for summer! and Moving to a small town where its WAY cooler then the city in the summer. 
(plus upper arms for shake even though they are bigger then JenFromOC's!)


----------



## RJI

inkedinto said:


> Figured I should post another picture since its been a while.. yeah for summer! and Moving to a small town where its WAY cooler then the city in the summer.
> (plus upper arms for shake even though they are bigger then JenFromOC's!)



Hotness :wubu:

The blue bra really brings out your eyes....


----------



## freakyfred

inkedinto said:


> Figured I should post another picture since its been a while.. yeah for summer! and Moving to a small town where its WAY cooler then the city in the summer.
> (plus upper arms for shake even though they are bigger then JenFromOC's!)



Oh my. Gorgeous.


----------



## MasterShake

inkedinto said:


> Figured I should post another picture since its been a while.. yeah for summer! and Moving to a small town where its WAY cooler then the city in the summer.
> (plus upper arms for shake even though they are bigger then JenFromOC's!)



Cannot see them! Moar side angle pleez!


----------



## KittyKitten

.................


----------



## theronin23

happyface83 said:


> .................



:eat2: :smitten:

DO WANT.


----------



## Amaranthine

New to the forums, so I figured I'd throw a picture up. Flaunting my usual skeptical look, and protecting my camera xD


----------



## theronin23

Yup, it's official. You're adorable. I love your hair color too


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> Yup, it's official. You're adorable. I love your hair color too



Why thank you- always good to know another philosopher too =D 
And...don't tell anyone...but it's dyed =O


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> Why thank you- always good to know another philosopher too =D
> And...don't tell anyone...but it's dyed =O



I was pretty sure it wasn't natural, but that doesn't take away from the bad ass factor. And it's ok...our little secret


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> I was pretty sure it wasn't natural, but that doesn't take away from the bad ass factor. And it's ok...our little secret



Not like anyone else can see that I said that. Also, I enjoy your profile picture- I'm an Evanescence fan and where ever you are resembles a store that might just sell manga or DnD stuff. Both wonderful things, imo.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> Not like anyone else can see that I said that. Also, I enjoy your profile picture- I'm an Evanescence fan and where ever you are resembles a store that might just sell manga or DnD stuff. Both wonderful things, imo.



I'm a HUGE Ev fan. I geeked so hardcore when I read that they were using Massive Attack and Portishead as influence for their new album. And yeah, that was in fact my local comic book shop. Free Comic Book Day 2009. They do indeed sell both manga and DnD supplies. Both of which I have been known to enjoy upon occasion.


----------



## WillSpark

Amaranthine said:


> New to the forums, so I figured I'd throw a picture up. Flaunting my usual skeptical look, and protecting my camera xD



A photographer with amazing hair color who likes philosophy and wears a skeptical look?
DAAAAAAAAMMMMMNN!!!!

.....Hi. I enjoy walks on the beach....food....


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> I'm a HUGE Ev fan. I geeked so hardcore when I read that they were using Massive Attack and Portishead as influence for their new album. And yeah, that was in fact my local comic book shop. Free Comic Book Day 2009. They do indeed sell both manga and DnD supplies. Both of which I have been known to enjoy upon occasion.



A trip-hop fan too? I must say I've been enjoying Massive Attack's newest album, I just rediscovered it a few days ago. 




WillSpark said:


> A photographer with amazing hair color who likes philosophy and wears a skeptical look?
> DAAAAAAAAMMMMMNN!!!!
> 
> .....Hi. I enjoy walks on the beach....food....



Hi to you too =D How can I dislike anyone that likes food? ...Walks on the beach, those are nice too. 

And thank you, the hair...it's natural you know  lmao


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

Amaranthine said:


> New to the forums, so I figured I'd throw a picture up. Flaunting my usual skeptical look, and protecting my camera xD



Welcome, and great pic!


----------



## rellis10

Amaranthine said:


> New to the forums, so I figured I'd throw a picture up. Flaunting my usual skeptical look, and protecting my camera xD



You look fantastic, Amaranthine. Great pic!


----------



## RJI

happyface83 said:


> .................




Hot as usual!


----------



## RJI

Amaranthine said:


> New to the forums, so I figured I'd throw a picture up. Flaunting my usual skeptical look, and protecting my camera xD




Welcome, red is sexy :smitten:


----------



## Linda

Just me...hanging out watching movies today. 

View attachment IMG00195-20100808-1549.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Linda said:


> Just me...hanging out watching movies today.



cuuute! :>


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> New to the forums, so I figured I'd throw a picture up. Flaunting my usual skeptical look, and protecting my camera xD



You look pissed haha.

And we need more philosophers on this site. My Nietzsche thread caused some controversy lol.

Regardless, welcome to the boards! You're lovely.


----------



## shhtx1970

Happy face on me  :eat2:


----------



## Albino_taters

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha


 That bucket brings out the color of your eyes. And don't get me started on the shovel, just pure sexiness.


----------



## JenFromOC

This was taken at a 70's themed party....I don't remember much from that night. LOL 

View attachment 70s.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake? Upper arms LOLOLOL 

View attachment sparkle.jpg


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> This was taken at a 70's themed party....I don't remember much from that night. LOL



Nice! Loving the pics! Keep 'em coming!!! :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> Just me...hanging out watching movies today.



what did you watch?


----------



## taobear

Amaranthine said:


> New to the forums, so I figured I'd throw a picture up. Flaunting my usual skeptical look, and protecting my camera xD



Cute, I like the skeptic look.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Linda said:


> Just me...hanging out watching movies today.


 
Another Buckeye with beautiful brown eyes!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> MasterShake? Upper arms LOLOLOL



Cute as a button as always


----------



## freakyfred

JenFromOC is my favouirte JenFromOC


----------



## retardia

Here's a photo of me doing 'Scene from a movie' for a photo challenge that was held at uni (we didn't do very well!) No prizes for guessing the movie! 

View attachment 14262_175635487945_514607945_3025852_2670567_n.jpg


----------



## rellis10

retardia said:


> Here's a photo of me doing 'Scene from a movie' for a photo challenge that was held at uni (we didn't do very well!) No prizes for guessing the movie!



Snow White?


Only kidding, you look funky!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

rellis10 said:


> Snow White?
> 
> 
> Only kidding, you look funky!



Pfft, rellis knows nothing. It is clearly a shot from Finding Nemo


----------



## rellis10

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Pfft, rellis knows nothing. It is clearly a shot from Finding Nemo



DAMN! How did i forget the scene where Nemo killed a whole shoal of sardines in slow-mo with a dozen sub-machine guns? I really dropped a clanger there!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

rellis10 said:


> DAMN! How did i forget the scene where Nemo killed a whole shoal of sardines in slow-mo with a dozen sub-machine guns? I really dropped a clanger there!



I really want to see that scene done now


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what did you watch?



Clash of the Titans, Avatar and The Bounty Hunter



Buffetbelly said:


> Another Buckeye with beautiful brown eyes!




Awww...thank you.


----------



## mrfantasy90

OOohhhh Oooohhh, is it Jaws?  




retardia said:


> Here's a photo of me doing 'Scene from a movie' for a photo challenge that was held at uni (we didn't do very well!) No prizes for guessing the movie!


----------



## Amaranthine

The first picture, I had some sizing difficulty on >.< 
So, for good measure, I present "Before the Dye Job" and "Me actually Smiling." Radical, I know. I think the picture thread's had enough of me for now. 

View attachment 39859_1362090337225_1380570166_30891617_3003165_n.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amanranthine--I would like to award you with an official "Hot stuff" award. *pins rosette on Amanranthine*


----------



## Ola

retardia said:


> Here's a photo of me doing 'Scene from a movie' for a photo challenge that was held at uni (we didn't do very well!) No prizes for guessing the movie!



Bwahaha! That's Brilliant! :bow: Now do The Shining next!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Amaranthine said:


> The first picture, I had some sizing difficulty on >.<
> So, for good measure, I present "Before the Dye Job" and "Me actually Smiling." Radical, I know. I think the picture thread's had enough of me for now.



All I have to say is Canon > Pentax


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> Amanranthine--I would like to award you with an official "Hot stuff" award. *pins rosette on Amanranthine*



Why thank you ^^ I must say I enjoy anything that's shiny. 



Boris_the_Spider said:


> All I have to say is Canon > Pentax



Hey, I love my Pentax! But, I've used an EOS 50D and I will admit that it's a joy. But, Nikon. Bleh. Nikon.


----------



## Zowie

retardia said:


> Here's a photo of me doing 'Scene from a movie' for a photo challenge that was held at uni (we didn't do very well!) No prizes for guessing the movie!



...I do that when I get out of the shower and my hair is slicked back. Although it's not as awesome with a fluffy blue towel.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...I do that when I get out of the shower and my hair is slicked back. Although it's not as awesome with a fluffy blue towel.



i demand pictorial evidence or i call shenanigans!


----------



## freakyfred

Amaranthine said:


> The first picture, I had some sizing difficulty on >.<
> So, for good measure, I present "Before the Dye Job" and "Me actually Smiling." Radical, I know. I think the picture thread's had enough of me for now.



oh my. Gorgeous.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...I do that when I get out of the shower and my hair is slicked back.



Wait...are we talking Matrix or The Shining?


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Wait...are we talking Matrix or The Shining?



...Now I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## cakeboy

Someone needs to do a video mashup and call it "The Shinamatrix"!


----------



## RentonBob

FishCharming said:


> i demand pictorial evidence or i call shenanigans!



Where is Officer Barbrady when you need him!! 

Young man, you can't just go around declaring shenanigans on innocent people; that's how wars get started! 

View attachment Officer.jpg


----------



## bladenite78

Amaranthine said:


> The first picture, I had some sizing difficulty on >.<
> So, for good measure, I present "Before the Dye Job" and "Me actually Smiling." Radical, I know. I think the picture thread's had enough of me for now.


 
I like it when you smile. You have an ethereal aesthetic appeal to you, like you see or get something the rest of us don't.


----------



## Micara

Just me, with some straight hair...


----------



## freakyfred

Micara said:


> Just me, with some straight hair...



I dig it :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> The first picture, I had some sizing difficulty on >.<
> So, for good measure, I present "Before the Dye Job" and "Me actually Smiling." Radical, I know. I think the picture thread's had enough of me for now.



Don't think I could ever see enough of you :smitten::smitten:


----------



## ClockworkOrange

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



SailorCupcake please tell me what your recipe is. I think I need a batch or two of you


----------



## BigChaz

ClockworkOrange said:


> SailorCupcake please tell me what your recipe is. I think I need a batch or two of you



1 sailor + 1 cupcake


----------



## djudex

BigChaz said:


> 1 sailor + 1 cupcake



I'm going to go ahead and say there's two cupcakes involved in that recipe.


----------



## taobear

Amaranthine said:


> The first picture, I had some sizing difficulty on >.<
> So, for good measure, I present "Before the Dye Job" and "Me actually Smiling." Radical, I know. I think the picture thread's had enough of me for now.



No, we can never have enough


----------



## JenFromOC

Taken about 5 minutes ago....on my way out the door for work. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 5 minutes ago....on my way out the door for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I want to work where you work, it must be awesome


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 5 minutes ago....on my way out the door for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I thought this was funny mostly because you're always saying you can't survive without diet coke, and sure as shit is stinky, there is a can of diet coke peeking out the bottom.


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 5 minutes ago....on my way out the door for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*insert bad pick-up line*

I want to go to there! :smitten:

Looking hawt as usual, Jen! :bow:


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 5 minutes ago....on my way out the door for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



awww, jen is so cute!


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought this was funny mostly because you're always saying you can't survive without diet coke, and sure as shit is stinky, there is a can of diet coke peeking out the bottom.



In the bathroom, no less  Fun pic, totally aside from giving things to pick at!


----------



## Robbro

Whoa! Having never seen a pic of you JenFromOC all I can say is WOW, super cute!


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> In the bathroom, no less  Fun pic, totally aside from giving things to pick at!



Hey, it's the cleanest room in the house LOL


----------



## MissCrissi

I'm very much attached and getting married, but I figured it wouldn't hurt if people could put a face to the username. =)






Sorry it's so small. I made it recently for some other forums I joined. 





Oh and the obligatory "My fiancee and I" photo. LOK'TAR OGAR!


----------



## MissCrissi

JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 5 minutes ago....on my way out the door for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



You're gorgeous! I love your smile!


----------



## JenFromOC

MissCrissi said:


> I'm very much attached and getting married, but I figured it wouldn't hurt if people could put a face to the username. =)
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so small. I made it recently for some other forums I joined.
> 
> 
> Oh and the obligatory "My fiancee and I" photo. LOK'TAR OGAR!



Cute pics!


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought this was funny mostly because you're always saying you can't survive without diet coke, and sure as shit is stinky, there is a can of diet coke peeking out the bottom.



And it surely was not my first of the day LOL....thanks for noticing the little things, Hozay :wubu:


----------



## retardia

JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 5 minutes ago....on my way out the door for work.



Your t-shirt is so cute, I love it!


----------



## JenFromOC

Two more and that's it....I promise. Today, I took my Diet Coke obsession to new heights. Also, this isn't the only DC shirt that I own. I'm all wired and shit too....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> Two more and that's it....I promise.


Noes, moar pleez!
























> Today, I took my Diet Coke obsession to new heights. Also, this isn't the only DC shirt that I own. I'm all wired and shit too....


If there is a God, I'm coming back as a Diet Coke bottle.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Two more and that's it....I promise. Today, I took my Diet Coke obsession to new heights. Also, this isn't the only DC shirt that I own. I'm all wired and shit too....



Hahaha, i posted in the other thread before i saw this. You really are a fiend. And you own more than one diet coke shirt?


----------



## occowboysfan94

JenFromOC said:


> Two more and that's it....I promise. Today, I took my Diet Coke obsession to new heights. Also, this isn't the only DC shirt that I own. I'm all wired and shit too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




WOW! Jen you are awesome. You get us all hot and bothered and provide the cool down refreshment all at the same time.:smitten:


----------



## Mordecai

Cute pictures and I love the shirt/cola combo.


----------



## Melian

JenFromOC said:


> Two more and that's it....I promise. Today, I took my Diet Coke obsession to new heights. Also, this isn't the only DC shirt that I own. I'm all wired and shit too....



Love the shirt. I want one, too! *is also a Diet Coke slut*


----------



## freakyfred

JenFromOC said:


> Two more and that's it....I promise. Today, I took my Diet Coke obsession to new heights. Also, this isn't the only DC shirt that I own. I'm all wired and shit too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I heartily endorse this event or product.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Diet coke contains no sugar... what is it about it that is so damn addictive? Are any of the additives addictive?


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Love the shirt. I want one, too! *is also a Diet Coke slut*



see, and here i've been stocking my apartment with candy flavored high proof alcohol and roofies when all i really needed was some diet coke... Thanks Melian, because now i know, and knowing is half the battle! Yoooooooo Joe!


----------



## MasterShake

Sasquatch! said:


> Diet coke contains no sugar... what is it about it that is so damn addictive? Are any of the additives addictive?



It's that sweet, sweet caffeine! The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems!


----------



## Sasquatch!

MasterShake said:


> It's that sweet, sweet caffeine! The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems!



Then why do people hate drinking diet/non diet, pepsi/coke... hmm

I love decaf diet coke. If they sold it in more places I would be all over it like a fatman on a cake.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> see, and here i've been stocking my apartment with candy flavored high proof alcohol and roofies when all i really needed was some diet coke... Thanks Melian, because now i know, and knowing is half the battle! Yoooooooo Joe!



Too much effort, there. Bottle of vodka + you shirtless would do it. 



Sasquatch! said:


> Then why do people hate drinking diet/non diet, pepsi/coke... hmm
> 
> I love decaf diet coke. If they sold it in more places I would be all over it like a fatman on a cake.



Honestly, I just love aspartame. I won't drink pop with sugar, because it makes me want to grind my teeth afterwards.


----------



## kinkykitten

Melian said:


> Honestly, I just love aspartame. I won't drink pop with sugar, because it makes me want to grind my teeth afterwards.



THIS!!! haha I am exactly the same!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Honestly, I just love aspartame. I won't drink pop with sugar, because it makes me want to grind my teeth afterwards.





kinkykitten said:


> THIS!!! haha I am exactly the same!



I'm the opposite....not that I like regular pop all that much, but the aspartame leaves this weird taste/feeling in my mouth that I can't seem to scrape out easily. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## MasterShake

kinkykitten said:


> THIS!!! haha I am exactly the same!



I was just thinking about you guys, haven't seen you post in forever!


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Too much effort, there. Bottle of vodka + you shirtless would do it.



one step ahead of you, hope you're not vodka snobby b/c i'm rocking Mr Boston brand (now in a glass bottle!)


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> one step ahead of you, hope you're not vodka snobby b/c i'm rocking Mr Boston brand (now in a glass bottle!)



We don't have that one, here. I'll drink any, though. Even Prince Igor if it's the only option!!!


----------



## Dromond

Tad said:


> I'm the opposite....not that I like regular pop all that much, but the aspartame leaves this weird taste/feeling in my mouth that I can't seem to scrape out easily. To each their own, I guess.



Aspartame tastes like a chemical experiment to me. I'm addicted to sucralose. :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> We don't have that one, here. I'll drink any, though. Even Prince Igor if it's the only option!!!



awesome, shirt is off! just hurry, its cold in my apartment!


----------



## Zowie

...I like regular old-school coke. And Dr. Pepper.
Arspartame freaks me out.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...I like regular old-school coke. And Dr. Pepper.
> Arspartame freaks me out.



I'm a soda purist too. Give me the straight up Coke, Pepsi, and Dr. Pepper. None of this diet, zero, diet zero, light nonsense.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I like Coke from Mexico, it DaBEST!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like Coke from Mexico, it DaBEST!



Mexican and Italian Coke... yea, the United States doesn't compare at all to these.


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> I'm a soda purist too. Give me the straight up Coke, Pepsi, and Dr. Pepper. None of this diet, zero, diet zero, light nonsense.



I'm a fan Jones or the throwback sodas (Mountain Dew throwback, Pepsi throwback...etc.) I'll take real sugar any day over high fructose corn syrup or aspartame.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Nothing wrong with Aspartame, it stops me from wanting to tear my teeth out after I drink two glasses (unlike regular sodas)

At least it's not saccharine.


----------



## Esther

JenFromOC said:


> Two more and that's it....I promise. Today, I took my Diet Coke obsession to new heights.



Hahaha. I fucking love you.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> Hahaha. I fucking love you.



hey now! i like where this is going


----------



## Esther

FishCharming said:


> hey now! i like where this is going



Hahaha. I love fucking you.


----------



## WillSpark

I think the Esther model of my robo-sluts is broken. She just keeps repeating the same phrase.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> Hahaha. I fucking love you.





Esther said:


> Hahaha. I love fucking you.



Not broken. Two entirely different phrases and context. Word position is everything!


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> Hahaha. I love fucking you.



me too babydoll, me too... *WINK*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*one word to say and that is ZERO* 

View attachment coke-zero.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.



....omg :smitten::wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> ....omg :smitten::wubu:



i know, right? this rash of new FFAs is just awesome! not to forget the ones who titillate and raise our self esteem on a daily basis... um... sorry but i've been doing a little Ronin posting


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> i know, right? this rash of new FFAs is just awesome! not to forget the ones who titillate and raise our self esteem on a daily basis... um... sorry but i've been doing a little Ronin posting



Ronin posting? I have a kind of posting named after me? I'm intrigued, do explain.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Ronin posting? I have a kind of posting named after me? I'm intrigued, do explain.



drunk posting


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> drunk posting



HAHA, I love it. Please, feel free to call it that now and forevermore.


----------



## bladenite78

Amaranthine said:


> A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.




by all means, be as artistic as you like. Your boyfriend will just have to watch out for all the wagging tongues on the floor though.


----------



## Albino_taters

Amaranthine said:


> A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.



Wow, that dress and heel combo really bring out the colour of your eyes...


----------



## rellis10

Amaranthine said:


> A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.



You already know what I think of this picture, but i'll say it again...

You are simply beautiful :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.



This is such classic pin-up girl look. Amaranthine this picture would have been drop-dead gorgeous fifty years ago and it will be in fifty years as it is now. You are classically beautiful and you haven't even come into the height of your true beauty yet.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Albino_taters said:


> Wow, that dress and heel combo *really bring out the colour of your eyes*...



Um, it's a black and white photo... huh? LOL


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Um, it's a black and white photo... huh? LOL



It might really bring out the....erm....grayness?


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> It might really bring out the....erm....grayness?



Lovely compliment there.....Wow! This picture really shows everyone how lifeless and boring you are!


----------



## Amaranthine

OneWickedAngel said:


> This is such classic pin-up girl look. Amaranthine this picture would have been drop-dead gorgeous fifty years ago and it will be in fifty years as it is now. You are classically beautiful and you haven't even come into the height of your true beauty yet.



Thank you so much =] 



rellis10 said:


> It might really bring out the....erm....grayness?



Honestly, one reason it's in black and white is because my hair is red, the dress is green, and the shoes are also red. While these colors do infact bring out the greenness in my eyes, they make me look like Christmas while they do it.



Sasquatch! said:


> Lovely compliment there.....Wow! This picture really shows everyone how lifeless and boring you are!



And, that's just exactly the look I was going for. I feel accomplished. No need for anyone to take me as more interesting than I actually am.


----------



## Hole

Amaranthine said:


> A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.



You're beautiful.


----------



## MrIgor

Amaranthine said:


> Thank you so much =]
> Honestly, one reason it's in black and white is because my hair is red, the dress is green, and the shoes are also red. While these colors do infact bring out the greenness in my eyes, they make me look like Christmas while they do it.



+5 for being a redhead! +10 for a gorgeous pic! :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Thank you so much =]
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, one reason it's in black and white is because my hair is red, the dress is green, and the shoes are also red. While these colors do infact bring out the greenness in my eyes, they make me look like Christmas while they do it.
> 
> 
> 
> And, that's just exactly the look I was going for. I feel accomplished. No need for anyone to take me as more interesting than I actually am.



Sweetness, I LOVE Christmas trees. Can we see that one too?


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sweetness, I LOVE Christmas trees. Can we see that one too?



I've even included a point of reference, in case people can't tell which is which. Also, I know my dye is really faded >.< Going to get it redone soon. 

View attachment led_christmas_tree.jpg


View attachment _IGP3672.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Damn, that's something I'd want up in my house all year round...never mind the holiday season.


----------



## WillSpark

Sasquatch! said:


> Damn, that's something I'd want up in my house all year round...never mind the holiday season.



Yeah. That little electric tree looks neat.


----------



## Sasquatch!

WillSpark said:


> Yeah. That little electric tree looks neat.



That feels more like a burn on her than me, somehow.


----------



## theronin23

There's a definite Poison Ivy vibe going on with that picture. It's fucking sexy.


----------



## bladenite78

Honestly you're just beautiful, you could do whatever you wanted and wear whatever you wanted and the compliments wouldnt stop.


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> I've even included a point of reference, in case people can't tell which is which. Also, I know my dye is really faded >.< Going to get it redone soon.



Wow! Gorgeous.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> I've even included a point of reference, in case people can't tell which is which. Also, I know my dye is really faded >.< Going to get it redone soon.



Well, this definitely puts the avatar in perspective. I like how shiny your dress looks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I've even included a point of reference, in case people can't tell which is which. Also, I know my dye is really faded >.< Going to get it redone soon.



Ah, that's so fucking awesome, you look like a christmas tr . . . Oh shit, you weren't lying


----------



## MasterShake

First off, Amaranthine, majorly cute and gorgeous, as all the ladies are!



FishCharming said:


> i know, right? this rash of new FFAs is just awesome! not to forget the ones who titillate and raise our self esteem on a daily basis... um... sorry but i've been doing a little Ronin posting


Speaking of which, whatever happened to Lovesmetal? I haven't seen her post in forever!!!


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> A self portrait- which would explain the unfortunate blur. Gah, I feel like a pic whore but I just really don't have anything better to do. So, enjoy the black and white. I'm pretending it's artistic.





OneWickedAngel said:


> This is such classic pin-up girl look. Amaranthine this picture would have been drop-dead gorgeous fifty years ago and it will be in fifty years as it is now. You are classically beautiful and you haven't even come into the height of your true beauty yet.



What OWA said  Also, that pic really needs no apologies whatsoever!


----------



## otherland78

JenFromOC said:


> MasterShake? Upper arms LOLOLOL




wow girl you are beautiful !!!


----------



## kinkykitten

A few more recent ones lol


----------



## Amaranthine

kinkykitten said:


> A few more recent ones lol



I absolutely love your eyes- the color is gorgeous and really pops. So pretty =]


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sarah you look scary and dangerous. :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

You have ginormous eyes... and made me really want to pierce my nose again.


----------



## escapist

I just stopped by to see if bionic_eggplant was streaking in here again.


----------



## Zowie

escapist said:


> I just stopped by to see if bionic_eggplant was streaking in here again.



Hahaha, I will, eventually. I'll even pole-dance.


----------



## kinkykitten

Amaranthine said:


> I absolutely love your eyes- the color is gorgeous and really pops. So pretty =]





Sasquatch! said:


> Sarah you look scary and dangerous. :wubu:





bionic_eggplant said:


> You have ginormous eyes... and made me really want to pierce my nose again.



Awh thank you peoples  xxx


----------



## RJI

We have the hottest girls in the BHM section!!! I love it.


----------



## Zowie

I'm going to be a pic whore tonight. So these were from the weekend...

The night begins, I was a little excited.





Pulling a mad, "raise the roof" dance move.





A combination of "Look, a stripper pole" and "Look, Mr. Medical Student dancing on a stripper pole, we gotta keep this for blackmail!"





Doing the queen wave right before I was thrown off the tube.





In ze boat, safe and sound... lifejackets are not sexy. Nor are they comfortable. But considering I tend to sink like a rock, they're pretty useful.


----------



## Paquito

Please continue being a pic-whore, it suits you. :wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

kinkykitten said:


> A few more recent ones lol



You're a beautiful lady, hun!


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm going to be a pic whore tonight. So these were from the weekend...
> 
> The night begins, I was a little excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling a mad, "raise the roof" dance move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A combination of "Look, a stripper pole" and "Look, Mr. Medical Student dancing on a stripper pole, we gotta keep this for blackmail!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the queen wave right before I was thrown off the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In ze boat, safe and sound... lifejackets are not sexy. Nor are they comfortable. But considering I tend to sink like a rock, they're pretty useful.



I don't have dance moves nearly as great as yours, but your tubing skillz ain't got nothin' on me.


----------



## SailorCupcake

it's been a while !  

View attachment Photo on 2010-02-26 at 21.46.jpg


----------



## theronin23

*gulp*...I believe the word I'm looking for is WOW.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Awesome pics everyone 
yay sailercupcake is back the jail bait torch is yours 

and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....

and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD


----------



## Sasquatch!

I think that we are very fortunate to have such a wide variety of incredibly attractive females on this forum, each with their own distinct style.

Keep at it girls.

(Poco G--laughing my head off hysterically!)


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> I think that we are very fortunate to have such a wide variety of incredibly attractive females on this forum, each with their own distinct style.
> 
> Keep at it girls.
> 
> (Poco G--laughing my head off hysterically!)



I love to make people laugh even if it is at me


----------



## Lil BigginZ

chicks who play guitars are hot. hell chicks who hold guitars who can't play are hot 

nice pic lovesbigmen


----------



## kinkykitten

Oldtimer76 said:


> You're a beautiful lady, hun!



Aw thank you!:blush:

Nice pics ladies! :bow:


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm going to be a pic whore tonight. So these were from the weekend...



I heartily endore bionic_eggplant shenanigans. 



LovesBigMen said:


> and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....
> 
> and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD



So cuuute


----------



## bladenite78

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while !



Welcome back, we missed you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LovesBigMen said:


> ...snip...
> 
> and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....
> 
> and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD




BUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Okay! Okay! I have officially stopped pouting! 

Feckin' awesome! And you're so damned cute! 

Now I am really LOLing at CP's Dirty Sanchez comment from the other thread!

:bow:Thank you!:bow:


----------



## bladenite78

LovesBigMen said:


> Awesome pics everyone
> yay sailercupcake is back the jail bait torch is yours
> 
> and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....
> 
> and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD




Three words to melt a woman's heart....."Another shot please!"


----------



## anonbhm

I think I'm going to have to ask for reparations from sailorcupcake. I fainted because of her hotness.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Please continue being a pic-whore, it suits you. :wubu:



Watch it, or I might turn into a pic-skank.



WillSpark said:


> I don't have dance moves nearly as great as yours, but your tubing skillz ain't got nothin' on me.



Unfortunately, none of the pictures came out great... NEXT TIME.



freakyfred said:


> I heartily endore bionic_eggplant shenanigans.



Thanks!


----------



## bladenite78

honestly all these women are beautiful, I thank you all for your continued patronage to our visual stimulation


----------



## Melian

LovesBigMen said:


> Awesome pics everyone
> yay sailercupcake is back the jail bait torch is yours
> 
> and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....
> 
> and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD



OMG this is fantastic  Thank you for finally posting a pic!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Lil BigginZ said:


> chicks who play guitars are hot. hell chicks who hold guitars who can't play are hot
> 
> nice pic lovesbigmen



Haha thank you very much Lil BigginZ  I try I try :happy:



freakyfred said:


> I heartily endore bionic_eggplant shenanigans.
> 
> So cuuute



Thank you Fred 



OneWickedAngel said:


> BUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Okay! Okay! I have officially stopped pouting!
> 
> Feckin' awesome! And you're so damned cute!
> 
> Now I am really LOLing at CP's Dirty Sanchez comment from the other thread!
> 
> :bow:Thank you!:bow:



Haha thank you very much I am glad you enjoyed it and that it made you laugh I love to make people laugh 



bladenite78 said:


> Three words to melt a woman's heart....."Another shot please!"





Melian said:


> OMG this is fantastic  Thank you for finally posting a pic!



Haha I did post a pic once put it was just my face and it was a long time ago 
and haha I am so glad you liked them Melian  WOOT WOOT!


Glad to put a smile on all your faces I hope I put a smile on all your faces if not oh well better luck next time ey


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> Awesome pics everyone
> yay sailercupcake is back the jail bait torch is yours
> 
> and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....
> 
> and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD



I want to be the donkey you ride into town.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

loving all the new eye candy. yum :bow:


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> I want to be the donkey you ride into town.



I see hmm sounds like a plan


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> Awesome pics everyone
> yay sailercupcake is back the jail bait torch is yours
> 
> and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....
> 
> and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD



LOL...you make the guitar and the bottle look huge..tooooo cute.


----------



## CBV_5150

LovesBigMen said:


> Awesome pics everyone
> yay sailercupcake is back the jail bait torch is yours
> 
> and so people can stop pouting I will leave it up for a while  pshhhhh....
> 
> and I threw in the guitar just cause I can't play it xD



I just love a lady in a poncho! It makes the Hispanic in me happy!


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> LOL...you make the guitar and the bottle look huge..tooooo cute.



Thank you Chicken  I tend to make things look huge next to me sometimes I forget how short I am. I make short people look tall haha



CBV_5150 said:


> I just love a lady in a poncho! It makes the Hispanic in me happy!



Haha YAY I made you happy I am glad to have done that and I still am Hispanic so  I felt proud to put on a poncho.:happy:


----------



## theronin23

LovesBigMen said:


> I tend to make things look huge next to me



...hmmm, this could come in handy.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> ...hmmm, this could come in handy.



Haha you have a small penis.


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> Haha you have a small penis.



I wouldn't say it's small, it's just very...iceberg like.


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> I wouldn't say it's small, it's just very...iceberg like.



So the girl is like the Titanic, where you hit it and she goes down?


----------



## LovesBigMen

theronin23 said:


> ...hmmm, this could come in handy.



Wow Chaz just called you out there.
But like I said I tend to make things look huge like I have a dauchshund he is small, but when I hold him he looks like a big dog in my arms haha.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> So the girl is like the Titanic, where you hit it and she goes down?



In my experience, yes.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while !



Those lips look so kissable :smitten:


----------



## Amaranthine

A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now. 

View attachment _IGP3821.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now.



You look like an awesome nerd!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now.



Natural 20, all the way.


----------



## theronin23

We need an Amaranthine sexy librarian set....just sayin'


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now.



I PERSONALLY prefer it when you look like a festive tree, but that might start to say something about me if I ask women to start dressing like Ferns, Mesquites, and Oaks.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I PERSONALLY prefer it when you look like a festive tree, but that might start to say something about me if I ask women to start dressing like Ferns, Mesquites, and Oaks.



Amaranthine.......I think I've found your perfect match!


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I PERSONALLY prefer it when you look like a festive tree, but that might start to say something about me if I ask women to start dressing like Ferns, Mesquites, and Oaks.



Well, if I happened across a Canadian flag, I could rock the Maple look. 



Sasquatch! said:


> Amaranthine.......I think I've found your perfect match!



And, yes. I believe that orchard scene might just get you a whole new lot of fans!


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now.



Amaranthine, you are super cute! Did i mention i have a special soft spot for redheads? it's on the crown of my head, it never fused from when i was a baby


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Well, if I happened across a Canadian flag, I could rock the Maple look.
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes. I believe that orchard scene might just get you a whole new lot of fans!



don't get me wrong, you look fantastic, but you'd look way better if you were holding . . . say a lemon tree branch


----------



## freakyfred

Amaranthine said:


> A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now.




...


I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

great pics


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I PERSONALLY prefer it when you look like a festive tree, but that might start to say something about me if I ask women to start dressing like Ferns, Mesquites, and Oaks.



So you like wood, eh?

IT WAS TOO HARD TO RESIST.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> So you like wood, eh?
> 
> IT WAS TOO HARD TO RESIST.



Too hard eh?

COULDN'T RESIST


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Too hard eh?
> 
> COULDN'T RESIST



I THOUGHT OF IT FIRST

but I knew I'd be overdoing it. Like you just did. Way to kick a dead cat.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I THOUGHT OF IT FIRST
> 
> but I knew I'd be overdoing it. Like you just did. *Way to kick a dead cat.*




THERE IS NO SEXUAL INNUENDO TO WORK WITH HERE

move along, people.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> THERE IS NO SEXUAL INNUENDO TO WORK WITH HERE
> 
> move along, people.



Well, there is, but the explanation involving the show To Catch A Predator would be longer than the line itself.


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> Well, there is, but the explanation involving the show To Catch A Predator would be longer than the line itself.



I guess I should say no snappy, one-line zinger here.

move along, sir.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> I guess I should say no snappy, one-line zinger here.
> 
> move along, sir.



I have problems with authority.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I guess I should say no snappy, one-line zinger here.
> 
> move along, sir.



WAY TO KICK A DEAD CAT... with your dick. 
?

I just grossed myself out.

MOVEALONG.


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> I have problems with authority.



then DON'T move along, sir.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> WAY TO KICK A DEAD CAT... with your dick.
> ?
> 
> I just grossed myself out.
> 
> MOVEALONG.



Seriously? I feel shame for you. 

You must contribute to this thread with a pic of yourself now. It's the only way you can get redemption.

EDIT: that little rep comment certainly made it up to me.  But you may need to convince the crowd with an awesomesauce pic.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> WAY TO KICK A DEAD CAT... with your dick.
> ?
> 
> I just grossed myself out.
> 
> MOVEALONG.









You've even horrified the Batman with that one.



Paquito said:


> then DON'T move along, sir.




Your reverse psychology won't work on me, sir


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> WAY TO KICK A DEAD CAT... with your dick.
> ?
> 
> I just grossed myself out.
> 
> MOVEALONG.



Yeah I thought about it to and it grossed me out xD


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> Your reverse psychology won't work on me, sir



My reverse psychology won't work on you, sir. But I have to say that Batman gave me a good case of the lulz.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> My reverse psychology won't work on you, sir. But I have to say that Batman gave me a good case of the lulz.



Same here, makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Zowie

I wear batman to bed.


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> I wear batman to bed.



It's dark in the Batcave tonight.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I wear batman to bed.



Like.
Hell, I'd become a fan.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Like.
> Hell, I'd become a fan.



If you could.

MARTY, We have to go back so we can become a fan!


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> It's dark in the Batcave tonight.



Turning the lights on in the batcave would really kill that lubruglious mood I've got going here.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Turning the lights on in the batcave would really kill that lubruglious mood I've got going here.



Emo.

So, in reality, batman is kind of fitting lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> I wear batman to bed.



HECK I wanna like this too


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Turning the lights on in the batcave would really kill that lubruglious mood I've got going here.



In that case keep the blinds drawn and the wine trickling.


----------



## WillSpark

You guys all lose because I get to be Robin in this scenario. 

GET IT!? CUZ ROBIN AND BATMAN WERE CLEARLY LOVERS! LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> You guys all lose because I get to be Robin in this scenario.



You get to be gay? Because, while Batman has a son, has slept with many women, Robin is CLEARLY gay. Unless Batsy is SERIOUSLY on the DL.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> You get to be gay? Because, while Batman has a son, has slept with many women, Robin is CLEARLY gay. Unless Batsy is SERIOUSLY on the DL.



Hey, I don't know if you've seen Teen Titans, but...

More importantly, if Bionic is batman in this scenario, I get to be Robin, and as such...


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Hey, I don't knwo if you've seen *Teen Titans*, but...
> 
> More importantly, if Bionic is batman in this scenario, I get to be Robin, and as such...



... add this to my nerd side.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> ... add this to my nerd side.



High five to those of us just young enough to have been able to watch it without stigma, while still being able to complain how much better cartoons were 'back in the day'!


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Hey, I don't know if you've seen Teen Titans, but...
> 
> More importantly, if Bionic is batman in this scenario, I get to be Robin, and as such...



That's a cartoon, they're not gonna put the real Robin in a kids cartoon 

If you look though, it's two separate beds.


----------



## Esther

theronin23 said:


> That's a cartoon, they're not gonna put the real Robin in a kids cartoon
> 
> If you look though, it's two separate beds.



Two separate beds pushed right the fuck together!


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> High five to those of us just young enough to have been able to watch it without stigma, while still being able to complain how much better cartoons were 'back in the day'!



This is easily one of my favorite parts of our age group. We can reminisce about the glorious cartoon age - Looney Tunes, GOOD Nickelodeon (Hey Arnold, Rugrats, etc.) - and managed to grow up with good shows and barely avoid all these creepy ass programs they got on now.

HIGH FIVE BIOTCH


----------



## Dromond

You're nerding out over Batman, but not the hot property wearing the Batman logo shirt. Y'all need help.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> High five to those of us just young enough to have been able to watch it without stigma, while still being able to complain how much better cartoons were 'back in the day'!



I am with you on that though. I look at cartoons now and it's just garbage.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> This is easily one of my favorite parts of our age group. We can reminisce about the glorious cartoon age - Looney Tunes, GOOD Nickelodeon (Hey Arnold, Rugrats, etc.) - and managed to grow up with good shows and barely avoid all these creepy ass programs they got on now.



I dunno... children's programming was pretty creepy back in the day, too


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> I dunno... children's programming was pretty creepy back in the day, too



We only had quality programming, thank you. 
Remember the original Pokemon series? That's right.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> We only had quality programming, thank you.
> Remember the original Pokemon series? That's right.



Oh... I remember alright!!







SMUT!!!


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> Oh... I remember alright!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMUT!!!



This made me the man I am today.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> You're nerding out over Batman, but not the hot property wearing the Batman logo shirt. Y'all need help.



hahaha, my thoughts exactly. While they were all arguing about how was going to be robin, I spent the evening actually talking to her. 

FOOLS!!! all of yous.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, my thoughts exactly. While they were all arguing about how was going to be robin, I spent the evening actually talking to her.
> 
> FOOLS!!! all of yous.



I feel like the Misty in this situation. 
Bio being Jessie and you being James, obviously.


----------



## Mordecai

Poor Misty; out done by James.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I feel like the Misty in this situation.
> Bio being Jessie and you being James, obviously.



oh yes, and it was the best "conversation" I've had all week. You really missed out.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> You guys all lose because I get to be Robin in this scenario.
> 
> GET IT!? CUZ ROBIN AND BATMAN WERE CLEARLY LOVERS! LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!



I demand a picture of you in Robin-gear. GET TO IT.


----------



## djudex




----------



## Tanuki

djudex said:


> *snip*



Saw this on reddit a few days ago XD

Up Vote!... I mean.. REP!


----------



## Melian

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Saw this on reddit a few days ago XD
> 
> Up Vote!... I mean.. REP!



Your new user name confused the shit out of me, until I checked the profile! And yeah, that pic says it all, haha.


----------



## CBV_5150

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha YAY I made you happy I am glad to have done that and I still am Hispanic so  I felt proud to put on a poncho.:happy:



Sweet! You are latina, I like it I like alot!


----------



## kinkykitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> I wear batman to bed.



eei you are so cute :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

CBV_5150 said:


> Sweet! You are latina, I like it I like alot!



I am glad that you like it you like it alot! :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

bionic_eggplant said:


> I wear batman to bed.



So cute! You look like you'd be fun to snuggle


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now.



Eh, you seriously need your own thread.

Cuteness overload.


----------



## Esther

Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
(This will stay up for a day or two).


----------



## theronin23

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



omg...I've never seen you before, you're beautiful! Like...genuinely beautiful.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



Wow I'm smitten as fuggggg

You are a treasure


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



I don't care what you look like, I'm treating you the same . . . Besides, we're keeping each other's poké-secrets remember?


----------



## WillSpark

Esther, you look fantastic. 

Beyond the rest, your face just has those perfect lines that look simply amazing. It's natural beauty, no angles or tricks.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



I'm really going to need your next one to have something Pokemon related.

Just so that I know it's the right thing when I propose to you. :wubu:


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



lookin' quite gorgeous Esther


----------



## Lil BigginZ

looking awesome esther :smitten:


----------



## Esther

theronin23 said:


> omg...I've never seen you before, you're beautiful! Like...genuinely beautiful.





Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow I'm smitten as fuggggg
> 
> You are a treasure





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't care what you look like, I'm treating you the same . . . Besides, we're keeping each other's poké-secrets remember?





WillSpark said:


> Esther, you look fantastic.
> 
> Beyond the rest, your face just has those perfect lines that look simply amazing. It's natural beauty, no angles or tricks.





Paquito said:


> I'm really going to need your next one to have something Pokemon related.
> 
> Just so that I know it's the right thing when I propose to you. :wubu:





ClockworkOrange said:


> lookin' quite gorgeous Esther





Lil BigginZ said:


> looking awesome esther :smitten:



Whoa... thank you guys. Reading this actually made me mist up a little bit, not gonna lie. I really did not expect to receive so many lovely, genuine compliments when I posted that picture. I have been feeling a little down lately so it really means a lot to me right now. Thank you, again.


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> Whoa... thank you guys. Reading this actually made me mist up a little bit, not gonna lie. I really did not expect to receive so many lovely, genuine compliments when I posted that picture. I have been feeling a little down lately so it really means a lot to me right now. Thank you, again.



I'd Like to add... :wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Albino_taters

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



Wow, you're cute.:smitten:


----------



## FishCharming

ya know esther, buffalo is gorgeous this time of year... :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Whoa... thank you guys. Reading this actually made me mist up a little bit, not gonna lie. I really did not expect to receive so many lovely, genuine compliments when I posted that picture. I have been feeling a little down lately so it really means a lot to me right now. Thank you, again.



Psh. You already know you're hot  What with getting all those compliments from the _sexy _customers at work!


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Whoa... thank you guys. Reading this actually made me mist up a little bit, not gonna lie. I really did not expect to receive so many lovely, genuine compliments when I posted that picture. I have been feeling a little down lately so it really means a lot to me right now. Thank you, again.



I liked Esther before it was cool to do so.

HIPSTAH!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



Holy jaw drop Batman, you're lovely Esther! 

I love the contours of your face, beautiful classic lines; like a modern day cameo. So glad I got the chance to see this.


----------



## Mordecai

Esther is lovely. I really like how her hair frames her face.


----------



## MasterShake

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



Now that is a cute little nose!

(and of course the rest ain't bad either!)


----------



## LovesBigMen

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).
> ]



Wow I never doubted it, but goodness Ester you are beautiful psh these guys are lucky to see you 
Just plane awesomenesss
YAY I got to see ester I got to see ester *dances around*

Okay I am done now hahahahaha


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



You are so beautiful! I've been so used to thinking of you as a ferret from your avatar, and there is such a striking young woman behind the words.

Love ya fellow female fat-lover :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:

Bella xXx


----------



## rellis10

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



Wow, you're just too pretty  And you look almost lonely, I just want to cuddle you :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



Wow. So fucking beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## freakyfred

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



Absolutely lovely.


----------



## RJI

Damn Esther you are gorgeous, you need to stop holding out on us and post pics more often!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).




awww..pretty girl inside and out


----------



## mrfantasy90

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



WOw!!! I usually lust over women who weigh two or three times what you do, but WOW. 

You make me hungry just looking at you.

GOD I WISH YOU WERE SINGLE!!!! :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

Girl crush numero uno right here.

Esther, I love you. I love your snarky posts, your vegetarianism and your stunning good looks. 

*gets down on one knee*

Will you marry me? I know I married P. Marshall, but I havent seen her on this board in ages, and Im sure she wouldnt mind. (God I miss P-Dawg!)


----------



## BigChaz

Esther, you are hot. Pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## WillSpark

rabbitislove said:


> Girl crush numero uno right here.
> 
> Esther, I love you. I love your snarky posts, your vegetarianism and your stunning good looks.
> 
> *gets down on one knee*
> 
> Will you marry me? I know I married P. Marshall, but I havent seen her on this board in ages, and Im sure she wouldnt mind. (God I miss P-Dawg!)



I miss her too! She ruled!


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> I liked Esther before it was cool to do so.
> 
> HIPSTAH!!!



You totally did, you hip gentleman you!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Holy jaw drop Batman, you're lovely Esther!
> I love the contours of your face, beautiful classic lines; like a modern day cameo. So glad I got the chance to see this.





Odenthalius said:


> Esther is lovely. I really like how her hair frames her face.





MasterShake said:


> Now that is a cute little nose!
> 
> (and of course the rest ain't bad either!)





LovesBigMen said:


> Wow I never doubted it, but goodness Ester you are beautiful psh these guys are lucky to see you
> Just plane awesomenesss
> YAY I got to see ester I got to see ester *dances around*
> 
> Okay I am done now hahahahaha





Lady Bella UK said:


> You are so beautiful! I've been so used to thinking of you as a ferret from your avatar, and there is such a striking young woman behind the words.
> 
> Love ya fellow female fat-lover :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
> 
> Bella xXx





rellis10 said:


> Wow, you're just too pretty  And you look almost lonely, I just want to cuddle you :blush:





JenFromOC said:


> Wow. So fucking beautiful. Thanks for sharing!





freakyfred said:


> Absolutely lovely.





RJI said:


> Damn Esther you are gorgeous, you need to stop holding out on us and post pics more often!!!!





Surlysomething said:


> awww..pretty girl inside and out





mrfantasy90 said:


> WOw!!! I usually lust over women who weigh two or three times what you do, but WOW.
> 
> You make me hungry just looking at you.
> 
> GOD I WISH YOU WERE SINGLE!!!! :smitten:





rabbitislove said:


> Girl crush numero uno right here.
> 
> Esther, I love you. I love your snarky posts, your vegetarianism and your stunning good looks.
> 
> *gets down on one knee*
> 
> Will you marry me? I know I married P. Marshall, but I havent seen her on this board in ages, and Im sure she wouldnt mind. (God I miss P-Dawg!)





BigChaz said:


> Esther, you are hot. Pretty much all there is to it.




Everyone... THANK YOU!! Like I said before, I have been feeling downright bummed out lately... so hearing all this has been such an extreme pick-me-up. I really did not expect to have so many amazingly sincere comments on this photo, but I assure you, it means the world to me right now! Especially coming from so many cool people 

And rabbit... I would be honoured to take you as my lady-bride


----------



## WillSpark

I'm going to be a meta-hipster and continue loving the way esther looks even though she's popular.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> I'm going to be a meta-hipster and continue loving the way esther looks even though she's popular.



You're just a conformist, maaaan!

HOWEVER, if thinking Esther is beautiful makes me a conformist, I'll be a Stepford Husband.


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


> I'm going to be a meta-hipster and continue loving the way esther looks even though she's popular.



bhaaaaa! what's up sheepy mcsheeperton?! just to show how non-conformist i am i'm going to NOT like esther anymore for her beauty... i will just continue to like her on the force of her wit and deplorable taste in juvenile video games!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

rabbitislove said:


> Girl crush numero uno right here.
> 
> Esther, I love you. I love your snarky posts, your vegetarianism and your stunning good looks.
> 
> *gets down on one knee*
> 
> Will you marry me? I know I married P. Marshall, but I havent seen her on this board in ages, and Im sure she wouldnt mind. (God I miss P-Dawg!)



Aw Dr. P

Much love for her and all you gals

So much beauty on one board


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> Here is a vague picture my sister took, because it has been... over a year probably.
> I'll have a better one soon, I promise!
> (This will stay up for a day or two).



*Esther thanks for sharing a stunning photo....don't be shy....nothing to hide...as expressed by EVERYONE!!! *


----------



## bigpulve

I missed the Esther photo... I r sad.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bigpulve said:


> I missed the Esther photo... I r sad.



Nope its still up your lucky go see haha


----------



## Paquito

bigpulve said:


> I missed the Esther photo... I r sad.



pssst. go to the page before this one.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> pssst. go to the page before this one.



She took it down, like she said she was gonna.


----------



## Paquito

I swear it was up when I last posted.

Swurrrrrrrr it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> I swear it was up when I last posted.
> 
> Swurrrrrrrr it.



I just saw it to like a couple minutes ago :O


----------



## Dromond

If you missed it, you missed a work of art.


----------



## warwagon86

wow i have missed some good pics lol


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*




----------



## freakyfred

*Goofy*Girl* said:


>



Pretty! :>


----------



## JenFromOC

I was feeling feminine today LOL 

View attachment DSC02206.JPG


----------



## Amaranthine

JenFromOC said:


> I was feeling feminine today LOL



I love that top- so delicate and pretty :happy:


----------



## Mordecai

Very pretty!


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> I was feeling feminine today LOL



Smokin'! :smitten:


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> I was feeling feminine today LOL



Amazingly beautiful and radiant as usual Jen :wubu:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Aaawww, thanks for the compliment freakyfred.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

awesome pics goofy girl and jen


----------



## tekkers

wow there are some beautiful females on here


----------



## joeantonio25

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! This is my first post here... :]


 WOW BE STILL MY HEART "TOTALLY CHEESY BUT SOO TRUE"


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm still alive....


----------



## Esther

happyface83 said:


> I'm still alive....



Still alive and LOVELY as ever!!


----------



## theronin23

Alive and like Wonka.

Scrumdiddlyumptious.


----------



## KittyKitten

Esther said:


> Still alive and LOVELY as ever!!




Thanks Lady Esther!! I didn't get to catch your gorgeous pic! Crazy busy this fall.



theronin23 said:


> Alive and like Wonka.
> 
> Scrumdiddlyumptious.



Muah sweetie!


----------



## theronin23

happyface83 said:


> Muah sweetie!



:blush: :wubu::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> I'm still alive....



Looking gorgeous as always girlie!



happyface83 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> *Crazy busy this fall.*
> 
> ...snip...



WHOA! WHOA! WHOA! WHOOOOAAAAA! Hol' on to ya dang horses dere, Nelly!!!

Even with the miserable weather we've had here in the Northeast US, for the past four days, we still nearly FOUR WHOLE WEEKS OF *SUMMER *left in this hemisphere! Just because some folks have, or are about to start, school, don't give the right to go a'changing the calendar on the rest us! Really now!!


----------



## Amaranthine

OneWickedAngel said:


> WHOA! WHOA! WHOA! WHOOOOAAAAA! Hol' on to ya dang horses dere, Nelly!!!
> 
> Even with the miserable weather we've had here in the Northeast US, for the past four days, we still nearly FOUR WHOLE WEEKS OF *SUMMER *left in this hemisphere! Just because some folks have, or are about to start, school, don't give the right to go a'changing the calendar on the rest us! Really now!!



MISERABLE?! Someone must enjoy the heat :happy: I've been loving the cool air and rain here in NY for these past few days. It's refreshing ^^

And, that really is a gorgeous picture happyface =] Love your makeup too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> MISERABLE?! Someone must enjoy the heat :happy: I've been loving the cool air and rain here in NY for these past few days. It's refreshing ^^
> 
> And, that really is a gorgeous picture happyface =] Love your makeup too.



LOL! The cooler temps? :happy::happy:. 
The first two days of needed precipitation? . 
The four days in a row of this dank, depressing, dreariness? . 
I want the sun back, and I want it back right now, dammit *stomps foot*.


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! The cooler temps? :happy::happy:.
> The first two days of needed precipitation? .
> The four days in a row of this dank, depressing, dreariness? .
> I want the sun back, and I want it back right now, dammit *stomps foot*.



I love it when you throw hissy fits.


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> I'm still alive....



Yay still alive im not gonna lie I missed you *hugs*




OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! The cooler temps? :happy::happy:.
> The first two days of needed precipitation? .
> The four days in a row of this dank, depressing, dreariness? .
> I want the sun back, and I want it back right now, dammit *stomps foot*.



And I would send you sun shine if I could, because there is tons of that here.:happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

An uber-close up picture xD Shows off the red. 

View attachment 9vfdoy.jpg


----------



## bladenite78

can we just say that for all pictures in the near future you have a standing "omg, you are so beautiful" until further notice...I believe we have found the new wonder of the world and Amaranthine is her name


----------



## J34

Yup, some very captivating eyes Amaranthine. 

Actually the past several days its been great to shoot photos in the city, especially with the overcast skies


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> An uber-close up picture xD Shows off the red.



Wow! Beautiful. I love that hair colour!


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> An uber-close up picture xD Shows off the red.



I want you to be my girlfriend


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had friends visiting a few weeks ago, and we went to see where George Washington lived once upon a time....otherwise known as MT VERNON ....o yeah it was pretty hot that day * 

View attachment mt vernon.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> An uber-close up picture xD Shows off the red.



Wow thats a great photo the color of your hair kinda pops out your eye color nicly awesome photo 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had friends visiting a few weeks ago, and we went to see where George Washington lived once upon a time....otherwise known as MT VERNON ....o yeah it was pretty hot that day *



Thats great HDANGEL he lived in a big ass house haha


----------



## Wagimawr

So basically you BHMs are lucky [insert expletive here]s, because I've seen a load of gorgeous ladies in my browsing this thread over the weeks and months.

Bravo, BHM/FFA forum. Bravo.


----------



## rellis10

Wagimawr said:


> So basically you BHMs are lucky [insert expletive here]s, because I've seen a load of gorgeous ladies in my browsing this thread over the weeks and months.
> 
> Bravo, BHM/FFA forum. Bravo.



I know i'm INCREDIBLY lucky to have the likable attention of some of these lovely ladies.

Especially Amaranthine...another stunning picture of a stunning woman :wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine

bladenite78 said:


> can we just say that for all pictures in the near future you have a standing "omg, you are so beautiful" until further notice...I believe we have found the new wonder of the world and Amaranthine is her name



Oh, why thank you :blush: A little hyperbole is always appreciated 



J34 said:


> Yup, some very captivating eyes Amaranthine.
> 
> Actually the past several days its been great to shoot photos in the city, especially with the overcast skies



Thank you =] Though, they're not usually that green. But, I agree- nice diffused lighting with the clouds.



Esther said:


> Wow! Beautiful. I love that hair colour!



Though not nearly as beautiful as your picture :happy: Thank you =]



BigChaz said:


> I want you to be my girlfriend



Already taken for the moment- but feel free to induce jealousy 



LovesBigMen said:


> Wow thats a great photo the color of your hair kinda pops out your eye color nicly awesome photo



I can't help but feel Christmassy still with green eyes and red hair xD 



rellis10 said:


> I know i'm INCREDIBLY lucky to have the likable attention of some of these lovely ladies.
> 
> Especially Amaranthine...another stunning picture of a stunning woman :wubu:



Aw, thank you :wubu: And, I'm very lucky to be talking to you =]

But really ,thank you everyone. I really appreciate the compliments. :blush:


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking gorgeous as always girlie!
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA! WHOA! WHOA! WHOOOOAAAAA! Hol' on to ya dang horses dere, Nelly!!!
> 
> Even with the miserable weather we've had here in the Northeast US, for the past four days, we still nearly FOUR WHOLE WEEKS OF *SUMMER *left in this hemisphere! Just because some folks have, or are about to start, school, don't give the right to go a'changing the calendar on the rest us! Really now!!



LMAOOOO, I can't help it! I keep forgetting it's still summer!



LovesBigMen said:


> Yay still alive im not gonna lie I missed you *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would send you sun shine if I could, because there is tons of that here.:happy:



I missed you too LBM!!! HUGS!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> Oh, why thank you :blush: A little hyperbole is always appreciated
> 
> I can't help but feel Christmassy still with green eyes and red hair xD
> 
> 
> But really ,thank you everyone. I really appreciate the compliments. :blush:



That it christmassy and its good cause who doesnt like christmas right. 



happyface83 said:


> LMAOOOO, I can't help it! I keep forgetting it's still summer!
> 
> I missed you too LBM!!! HUGS!



HUGS BACK! Happyface!!!:happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

Amaranthine said:


> An uber-close up picture xD Shows off the red.




Just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## chucktowntiger

But for your viewing pleasure ... 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

chucktowntiger said:


> But for your viewing pleasure ...



Aw, you rock for posting this. And you're gorgeous. I love your hair.


----------



## chucktowntiger

I like this one. My hair is a hot mess but for some reason I like it.... 

View attachment me again.jpg


----------



## chucktowntiger

WillSpark said:


> Aw, you rock for posting this. And you're gorgeous. I love your hair.




Well thank you doll ~ Glad you like the hair, but don't get too attached to it however - it changes constantly. I have been blonde, brunette, redheaded and had jet black hair. I think the red suits me best ~ I'm pretty fiesty!


----------



## FishCharming

did you bastardize sugar magnolias for your sig quote?! gasp! jerry is spinning in his grave, and NOT due to zombieism...


----------



## chucktowntiger

I did in fact ... but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Grateful Dead and I am pretty sure Jerry would give me the OK. I can play it on guitar if that somehow justifies it and I look really cute hula hooping in a hippie skirt....




FishCharming said:


> did you bastardize sugar magnolias for your sig quote?! gasp! jerry is spinning in his grave, and NOT due to zombieism...


----------



## karmacomba

chucktowntiger said:


> But for your viewing pleasure ...



looking gorgeous as always, glad you're back!


----------



## Kazak

chucktowntiger said:


> But for your viewing pleasure ...



Holy WOW! and what a pleasure it is to view you! THANK YOU for posting. :smitten:


----------



## otherland78

Amaranthine said:


> A new camera lens and new clothes? How can I resist. It occurred to me that I've never posted a picture in glasses- which is funny because I kind of need them to see. I just never wear them. So, rocking the nerd look now.




You look stunning Dear and i like the glasses ;-) very sexy ^^


----------



## otherland78

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while !



O.Ô WOW!

you leave me speechless .....:-=:wubu:


----------



## Kazak

chucktowntiger said:


> I like this one. My hair is a hot mess but for some reason I like it....



you remind me of my mom in this one. she was also from s.c.- ridgeway


----------



## otherland78

retardia said:


> Oookay well, definitely not as awesomesauce as Bionic, but this is me being a boozehound, though I think I'm allowed (it was the evening of my graduation from university). I love how cool my nails look. And although I look about 13, I'm actually 22 this month.



Soo many cute ladies here ....tss i have to watch this nice thread more often


----------



## Dromond

Kazak said:


> you remind me of my mom in this one. she was also from s.c.- ridgeway



That is JUST what a girl wants to hear...


----------



## chucktowntiger

Dromond said:


> That is JUST what a girl wants to hear...



Agreed! I definitely dont think I look like a mom ... I dont think I am giving mom eyes in any of my pictures! lol


----------



## Sasquatch!

chucktowntiger said:


> Agreed! I definitely dont think I look like a mom ... I dont think I am giving mom eyes in any of my pictures! lol


But you're sure as heck welcome to give me a spankin' anytime


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> But you're sure as heck welcome to give me a spankin' anytime



dirty . . .


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> dirty . . .



As opposed to face humping?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> As opposed to face humping?



fuck you, she's sleeping, so it's okay.


----------



## Mordecai

Whoa. Nice photos!


----------



## Dromond

chucktowntiger said:


> Agreed! I definitely dont think I look like a mom ... I dont think I am giving mom eyes in any of my pictures! lol



Trust me, he's the only one thinking "mom!" when looking at your pictures.


----------



## jeff7005

chucktowntiger said:


> But for your viewing pleasure ...



YOU are absolutly stuning:wubu:


----------



## Kazak

chucktowntiger said:


> Agreed! I definitely dont think I look like a mom ... I dont think I am giving mom eyes in any of my pictures! lol


sorry if I offended I didn mean you looked old or like you had kids just that pic reminded me of someone.


----------



## Buffetbelly

chucktowntiger said:


> Agreed! I definitely dont think I look like a mom ... I dont think I am giving mom eyes in any of my pictures! lol



It's all good..my gal is the mother of teenagers. And I'm the father of teenagers. We have a whole Brady Bunch thing going on, only way fatter.


----------



## Linda

.......... 

View attachment Me1.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## Dromond

I'm sorry, Linda, you are posting in the wrong thread. This thread is for cute pics, and yours are clearly adorable.


----------



## big_col

Linda said:


> ..........



Wow Linda I have to say you have nice eyes and a nice smile  What is the tat you have?

Col


----------



## KittyKitten

...............


----------



## theronin23

happyface83 said:


> ...............



Let's try another picture, maybe whoever doesn't know what a fucking meme pic is will recognize who this is and not fucking report it.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> Let's try another picture, maybe whoever doesn't know what a fucking meme pic is will recognize who this is and not fucking report it.



What is the back story on your internet rage?


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> What is the back story on your internet rage?



Posted an "I came" meme pic on the confessions thread the other day when Paquito said the thing about the gay porno in the abortion clinic. It was "Stephanie" from Lazy Town, and someone reported it as inappropriate.


----------



## Kazak

happyface83 said:


> ...............



there needs to be a HappyFace calendar but instead of one pic for each month a picture for each day :smitten:


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> Posted an "I came" meme pic on the confessions thread the other day when Paquito said the thing about the gay porno in the abortion clinic. It was "Stephanie" from Lazy Town, and someone reported it as inappropriate.



I fucking loved that meme, for the record.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Posted an "I came" meme pic on the confessions thread the other day when Paquito said the thing about the gay porno in the abortion clinic. It was "Stephanie" from Lazy Town, and someone reported it as inappropriate.



that was creepy. my daughter watches that show... creeper! now if she was all zombied up it would be totally different...


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> I fucking loved that meme, for the record.



Let's find an abortion clinic. We'll make those intolerant bastards squirm <3



FishCharming said:


> that was creepy. my daughter watches that show... creeper! now if she was all zombied up it would be totally different...



Now, you will never be able to watch that show the same way again. You're welcome


----------



## KittyKitten

theronin23 said:


>



LOL, thank you ronin! 



Kazak said:


> there needs to be a HappyFace calendar but instead of one pic for each month a picture for each day :smitten:



Aw, Kazak, thank you, that's sweet.


----------



## Amaranthine

Older picture- but...dress! 

View attachment _IGP3133.jpg


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

chucktowntiger said:


> I like this one. My hair is a hot mess but for some reason I like it....



Oh how I love freckles. I can't explain why, but they just make you look so awesome.


----------



## Zowie

HappyFace, Amaranthine, you're both totally gorgeous!


----------



## freakyfred

Amaranthine said:


> Older picture- but...dress!



Woah. Very pretty!


----------



## rellis10

Amaranthine said:


> Older picture- but...dress!



I already told you this, but you're simply stunning. And this look makes you look so adorable and cuddle-able :blush:


----------



## KittyKitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> HappyFace, Amaranthine, you're both totally gorgeous!



Thanks you are gorgeous too bionic!!!


----------



## bladenite78

Amaranthine said:


> Older picture- but...dress!



I honestly think youd look hot in a trash bag with a tin pan for a hat..but hey I could be wrong.


----------



## Blackjack

theronin23 said:


> Posted an "I came" meme pic on the confessions thread the other day when Paquito said the thing about the gay porno in the abortion clinic. It was "Stephanie" from Lazy Town, and someone reported it as inappropriate.



It might be because the character is supposed to be what, 8 years old?


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> I'm sorry, Linda, you are posting in the wrong thread. This thread is for cute pics, and yours are clearly adorable.




Thank you. 




big_col said:


> Wow Linda I have to say you have nice eyes and a nice smile  What is the tat you have?
> 
> Col





Thanks. :happy: That tattoo is a green bullfrog.


----------



## BeerMe

Browsing the past few pages here in the middle of the day is killing my work output. You're all gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## theronin23

Blackjack said:


> It might be because the character is supposed to be what, 8 years old?



If there was ANYTHING pornographic about it, you _might_ have a point. But it was a direct screenshot from the show. The only thing shopped in was the words "I Came."


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> If there was ANYTHING pornographic about it, you _might_ have a point. But it was a direct screenshot from the show. The only thing shopped in was the words "I Came."



An image of a girl who is portraying or being portrayed by an 8 year old saying "I Came." is pornographic. So...yeah there you go. Just saying, you are wrong about the pornographic thing.

I don't really want to talk about a stupid image macro anymore though because
1) Image macros be dumb, yo
2) Amaranthine is really hot

Amaranthine you are really hot. See #2 in my list above for confirmation.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I heartily agree with Chaz's second point in that post.


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> An image of a girl who is portraying or being portrayed by an 8 year old saying "I Came." is pornographic.



In this case, you are wrong.

Pornography is defined as: creative activity (writing or pictures or films etc.) of no literary or artistic value *other than to stimulate sexual desire.*

That macro wasn't created to stimulate anything other than the "funny bone". It was a picture taken directly from a show without any modification, with a caption added.

But yeah, Amaranthine is hot, but she knows I think that.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> In this case, you are wrong.



Haha, OK. Whatever you say.

I'd like to request the following:

1) Esther to post another pic
2) Esther to post another pic
3) Esther to post another pic
and
4) Esther to post another pic


----------



## Kazak

BigChaz said:


> I'd like to request the following:
> 
> 1) Esther to post another pic
> 2) Esther to post another pic
> 3) Esther to post another pic
> and
> 4) Esther to post another pic



I second this list and would like to include requests for :
1) HappyFace to post another pic
2) HappyFace to post another pic
3) BE to post another pic
4) BE to post another pic


----------



## BigChaz

Kazak said:


> I second this list and would like to include requests for :
> 1) HappyFace to post another pic
> 2) HappyFace to post another pic
> 3) BE to post another pic
> 4) BE to post another pic



I'd like to request more Bionic Eggplant photos as well. I am a little buzzed right now and could use some hotness.


----------



## freakyfred

I heartily endorse more Esther and BE.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sorry Fredchazak - 'tis only me...


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sorry Fredchazak - 'tis only me...



:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Kazak

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sorry Fredchazak - 'tis only me...


why are you sorry? I'm sorry for not including you in the earlier list. it had been some time since I'd seen a pic of you and had forgotten how beautiful you are. my old age is getting to my mind.

at this time I would like to also include a request for lots more pics of the true BMW OWA


----------



## Ninja Glutton

chucktowntiger said:


> But for your viewing pleasure ...



wow, sexy :smitten:


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sorry Fredchazak - 'tis only me...



I swear, you make me jealous. I don't even want to post pics after you LOL


----------



## PinkRodery

Messing around in my room with a lei on my head. xD
Fuuuzzy webcam quality. ><

View attachment 004626.jpg

View attachment 002245.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> :wubu::wubu:





Kazak said:


> why are you sorry? I'm sorry for not including you in the earlier list. it had been some time since I'd seen a pic of you and had forgotten how beautiful you are. my old age is getting to my mind.
> 
> at this time I would like to also include a request for lots more pics of the true BMW OWA



Thank you gentlemen!:kiss2::kiss2:



JenFromOC said:


> I swear, you make me jealous. I don't even want to post pics after you LOL


HAHAHA - thanks! You better post woman!


----------



## theronin23

PinkRodery said:


> View attachment 84476



You are ADORABLE.


----------



## PinkRodery

theronin23 said:


> You are ADORABLE.



Aww thank you.


----------



## freakyfred

PinkRodery said:


> Messing around in my room with a lei on my head. xD
> Fuuuzzy webcam quality. ><
> 
> View attachment 84475
> 
> View attachment 84476



I heartily endorse this event or product.


----------



## PinkRodery

freakyfred said:


> I heartily endorse this event or product.



Hehehe, yay for endorsement!


----------



## Melian

Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots


----------



## Sasquatch!

That looks like you're going to a skateboarding/linedancing evening.


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> That looks like you're going to a skateboarding/linedancing evening.



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## big_col

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots



Very very very adorable :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

The pink bits looks like those bits on really bad imitation cowboy costumes.

Just sayin'.

*ducks for cover*


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> The pink bits looks like those bits on really bad imitation cowboy costumes.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> *ducks for cover*



It's a barcode with knives in it. Asshole.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oooh yeaaah. Damn that's cool.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots



Is this today? Are you having a party and not inviting the rest of us?


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> It's a barcode with knives in it. Asshole.



Hahahaha.
You look damn hot.


----------



## Kazak

Sasquatch! said:


> The pink bits looks like those bits on really bad imitation cowboy costumes.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> *ducks for cover*



pink bits? shes dressed you can't see her pink bits. that's messed up, making fun of her pink bits. how rude!


----------



## theronin23

Esther said:


> Hahahaha.
> You look damn hot.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots



I understand that comments like the one stating you're going to a skateboarding/linedancing event may deter you from posting pictures. Please don't let it. You can't let ONE bad apple fuck everything up for everyone else.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots



What'd you pour?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots


Damn you're freakin' gorgeous! Love the hair color.



Odenthalius said:


> What'd you pour?


Now THAT was the correct question to ask!


----------



## CleverBomb

Melian said:


> It's a barcode with knives in it. Asshole.


It appears he thought it to be some lunatic fringe.

-Rusty


----------



## otherland78

wow amazing  

(damn but i like to see the eyes  )


----------



## otherland78

Amaranthine said:


> Older picture- but...dress!



Wow you are stunning!!! O.Ô

but sadly i´m in the wrong country so just a nice day beautiful lady ! ;-)


----------



## joeantonio25

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots



beyond cute


----------



## shhtx1970

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots



You are beautiful. I like your eyes, gives me the impression you are up to something.:bow:


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Is this today? Are you having a party and not inviting the rest of us?



You're invited next time. I assume you will need more than the 2h notice the rest of our guests received.



Kazak said:


> pink bits? shes dressed you can't see her pink bits. that's messed up, making fun of her pink bits. how rude!



Gross!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I understand that comments like the one stating you're going to a skateboarding/linedancing event may deter you from posting pictures. Please don't let it. You can't let ONE bad apple fuck everything up for everyone else.



Well, considering that I post something once every several months, it's not a huge loss...



OneWickedAngel said:


> Now THAT was the correct question to ask!



It was. And the answer: Sobieski vodka.



shhtx1970 said:


> You are beautiful. I like your eyes, gives me the impression you are up to something.:bow:



I'm part Asian...we just look like we're up to something.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Drunken myspacesque photo, taken before pouring shots



Aaaaand, of course, I missed it 
*
P*lease *m*ake me aware of it next time


----------



## theronin23

Hey, you think he wants to know next time?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Sorry about the triple post. My internet was crapping out.


----------



## Guinness

I missed it too.....maybe she will send a PM? :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Guinness said:


> I missed it too.....maybe she will send a PM? :wubu:



She will. Once she goes home and has access to a comp with the picture.


----------



## Venom

I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.


----------



## BigChaz

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



Damnit, you are hot. I was secretly hoping you are ugly to be quite honest.


----------



## Esther

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



Well, I hope you feel brave more often  Lovely picture.


----------



## bladenite78

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



beautiful picture, no bravery needed for further participation


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



awesome


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Damnit, you are hot. I was secretly hoping you are ugly to be quite honest.



HAHAHA, you're such a dick. This made me laugh so much.


----------



## Tad

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



Lovely outfit and pose, but you look so sad


----------



## Vageta

Venom, I must admitt, I thought you were a guy. It's very rare that a hot chick is into an awesome charachter like Venom. 




Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.


----------



## Venom

BigChaz said:


> Damnit, you are hot. I was secretly hoping you are ugly to be quite honest.



sorry to disappoint you


----------



## Venom

Tad said:


> Lovely outfit and pose, but you look so sad



I was kinda sad when I took it, I love slutty outfits and when I bought it only people I had to show it off to were my roomies (3 guys and a lesbian)



Vageta said:


> Venom, I must admitt, I thought you were a guy. It's very rare that a hot chick is into an awesome charachter like Venom.



Thanks, I love comic books and pretty much anything superhero.



Lil BigginZ said:


> awesome



Thank you!



bladenite78 said:


> beautiful picture, no bravery needed for further participation



Thanks for being so nice.



Esther said:


> Well, I hope you feel brave more often  Lovely picture.



Thank you, I was quite nervous about posting a picture for the first time.




p.s. I just figured out how to do multiple quotes!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



Yes be brave more often women' you look awesome


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



I see this and I immediately think to myself....

omgomgomg


----------



## Mordecai

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



And thank you for your bravery!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



Hellooooooo Venom! 

Who knew that such a beautiful woman was hiding behind such a wicked avatar?! Wonderful to put a name and face (even if it's a somewhat sad one) together at last. You should also post this in the cleavage thread.

A :bow: to bravery!


----------



## rellis10

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



You look stunning :smitten: Thank you for finding the confidence to post your picture, I know it can be a big step


----------



## tekkers

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



no need to be brave when you look that hot, can i just say WOW!

im now currently banging on my work desk shouting "WE WANT MORE PICS, WE WANT MORE PICS"


----------



## kinkykitten

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



Aww very pretty :happy:


----------



## project219

Venom said:


> I decided to be brave and post a pic of myself.



Surprised no one has mentioned it yet... I love the sternum piercing. I find them to be extremely awesome looking, especially with females.


----------



## Zowie

project219 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned it yet... I love the sternum piercing. I find them to be extremely awesome looking, especially with females.



Yeah, I was thinking the same, it's pretty badass.


----------



## Venom

LovesBigMen said:


> Yes be brave more often women' you look awesome



Thank you!



ClockworkOrange said:


> I see this and I immediately think to myself....
> 
> omgomgomg



So I was deff listening to that song earlier today! 



Odenthalius said:


> And thank you for your bravery!



Welcome 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Hellooooooo Venom!
> 
> Who knew that such a beautiful woman was hiding behind such a wicked avatar?! Wonderful to put a name and face (even if it's a somewhat sad one) together at last. You should also post this in the cleavage thread.
> 
> A :bow: to bravery!



You are so sweet girl! I feel I should post a happier picture of me next time, you ain't the first to mention that I look sad.



rellis10 said:


> You look stunning :smitten: Thank you for finding the confidence to post your picture, I know it can be a big step



I was thinking a while about posting one, I get so nervous putting pictures of my self out there for anyone to see. I'm glad you like it.



tekkers said:


> no need to be brave when you look that hot, can i just say WOW!
> 
> im now currently banging on my work desk shouting "WE WANT MORE PICS, WE WANT MORE PICS"



Hehe thanks, I probably at some point will post again.



kinkykitten said:


> Aww very pretty :happy:



Aww thanks, you have such beautiful pictures too!



project219 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned it yet... I love the sternum piercing. I find them to be extremely awesome looking, especially with females.



Thank you I loved my piercing, sadly it didn't last very long at all it started to reject a week after I got it. 



bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same, it's pretty badass.



Thank you!


----------



## BigChaz

project219 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned it yet... I love the sternum piercing. I find them to be extremely awesome looking, especially with females.



Oh my god, I didn't even know you could get that pierced.


----------



## project219

BigChaz said:


> Oh my god, I didn't even know you could get that pierced.



Yup, Up until a few years ago, neither did I.


----------



## mischel

Page 100 Girls! GO GO GO!

See the nerd-related motivation picture!

(I will do better next time with the cable management...^^)


----------



## theronin23

Well...I have a feeling that's not gonna go over well haha.


----------



## Goreki

mischel said:


> Page 100 Girls! GO GO GO!
> See the nerd-related motivation picture!


 That's awesome motivation to post, unfortunately, not enough motivation to buy a camera to be able to do so 
please regard this as an I.O.theboard XD


----------



## Joe944

mischel said:


> Page 100 Girls! GO GO GO!
> 
> See the nerd-related motivation picture!
> 
> (I will do better next time with the cable management...^^)



Yeah dude, those cables are sloppy as hell. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BigChaz said:


> Oh my god, I didn't even know you could get that pierced.



You can get _anything_ pierced nowadays!


----------



## Melian

mischel said:


> Page 100 Girls! GO GO GO!
> 
> See the nerd-related motivation picture!
> 
> (I will do better next time with the cable management...^^)



What's a Page 100 girl, Mischel?


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> What's a Page 100 girl, Mischel?



33.3(repeating) times more than a page three girl?


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> 33.3(repeating) times more than a page three girl?



Oh man.......that is hot shit.


----------



## mischel

Melian said:


> Oh man.......that is hot shit.



Come on!!! Make page >>100<< of this epic thread an epic pic-post-page!
I'd give more motivation pictures, but this is a thread for ladies =).

Party hard for this 100th page of epic FFA hotness & confessions!


----------



## Melian

mischel said:


> Come on!!! Make page >>100<< of this epic thread an epic pic-post-page!
> I'd give more motivation pictures, but this is a thread for ladies =).
> 
> Party hard for this 100th page of epic FFA hotness & confessions!



Oh, I see. I'm so dense - this is the 100th page of the thread. I thought "page 100 girls" was some kind of porn mag. If it was a German one, it could be +/- scat.

So here I am, wasting space with this rambling post.....someone had better post something EPIC to counterbalance.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> .....someone had better post something EPIC to counterbalance.



Damn woman, I just gave you sweet epic post four posts ago, you tryin' to kill me?


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> Damn woman, I just gave you sweet epic post four posts ago, you tryin' to kill me?



Gah! I want to stay in character, but that was the end of the scene!

*snuggles up to you, sexy-lady-in-the-FFA-cute-pics-thread*


----------



## Blackjack

theronin23 said:


> *33.3(repeating)* times more than a page three girl?



LEEEEROOOOOOYYYYYYY


nnnJEEENKINSSSSSSS





This post brought to you by unabashed nerdery and unusually high levels of exhaustion.


----------



## FishCharming

Blackjack said:


> LEEEEROOOOOOYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> nnnJEEENKINSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post brought to you by unabashed nerdery and unusually high levels of exhaustion.



lawls! that was my first title!


----------



## silencedogood

Amaranthine said:


> Older picture- but...dress!



Ooh la la!! Gorgeous!


----------



## WannabePrincess

This would be me! 

View attachment debz4.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

............


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

happyface83 said:


> ............



Excuse me ma'am. You look like someone I used to know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WannabePrincess said:


> This would be me!





happyface83 said:


> ............



Both of you are very lovely ladies :bow:


----------



## Esther

My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
de-leathering...





...de-leathered...




....will be de-leted shortly


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sweet Bee Gees, you can probably guess what I think of those!


----------



## Paquito

where the fuck is that like button...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Totally adding the "Leather-backed Yellowtail" to my awesome birds list.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...
> 
> ....will be de-leted shortly



You just made my heart skip a beat. You have no idea...


----------



## Zowie

This is weird, because I was totally going to Pm you later tonight to ask for pictures. Coincidence? I think NOT. 
We should hang out and be hipsters together.


----------



## Esther

Merci merci merci. You're all too kind.



Sasquatch! said:


> Totally adding the "Leather-backed Yellowtail" to my awesome birds list.



Hahahahaha.



BigChaz said:


> You just made my heart skip a beat. You have no idea...



<3



bionic_eggplant said:


> This is weird, because I was totally going to Pm you later tonight to ask for pictures. Coincidence? I think NOT.
> We should hang out and be hipsters together.



WEIRD. Especially considering I rarely ever post pictures. If the mood ever strikes you again though, feel free to message me anytime! I share photos pretty easily via PM, I am just usually hesitant to toss them up here.
I think we would make a dashing hipster duo btw


----------



## djudex

Let's make babbies together Esther, I think we owe it to the world to produce amazing progeny.

WON'T YOU THINK OF THE FUTURE OF HUMANITY?!?!?


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Let's make babbies together Esther, I think we owe it to the world to produce amazing progeny.
> 
> WON'T YOU THINK OF THE FUTURE OF HUMANITY?!?!?



Dude, my sperm are so much better than your sperm. Don't even play this game with me, kid.


----------



## djudex

BigChaz said:


> Dude, my sperm are so much better than your sperm. Don't even play this game with me, kid.



/pats Chaz on the head


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> /pats Chaz on the head



That's gay, man.


----------



## MasterShake

Very lovely, classic beauty!


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is....


now I can show Santa exactly what I want!


----------



## BigIzzy

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



OMG!!! :smitten::wubu: I never thought I'd see a babe in a bathing suit that my first reaction would be laugh instead of drool! YOU m'lady, have succeeded, HOLY CRAP:bow:


----------



## WillSpark

Esther is the epitome of awesome.


----------



## BigIzzy

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...de-leathered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will be de-leted shortly



And here I've been thinking white backgrounds with pink flowers were ugly my whole life, when all they need is to be on...um....uh,on....*insert thought bubble*: 'Dang who'd have thought seeing gorgeousness would make my tongue fall out?'


----------



## Mordecai

Ho-oly crap!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...
> 
> ...de-leathered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will be de-leted shortly



beautiful girl


----------



## LovesBigMen

AWESOME photos Esther hahaha I will never stop using the word awesome every time I say it though I mean it very much .


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...



oh goddamn :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

That's a very cool "yellow tail" sign. where did you get it? Did you get it for drinking life fifty bottles or something?


----------



## ClockworkOrange

geez Esther you sure are hot!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...de-leathered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will be de-leted shortly



:eat2::eat2::eat2: 

View attachment oh god mah balls.jpg


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.



Not awkward, instead it gives the photos life--those are both jaw-droppingly great photos (OK, it helps that you are gorgeous, but the photos as a whole are great too). And the hair color seems perfect on you


----------



## Captain Save

Esther said:


> de-leathering...



Your photos are great, especially with the sign on the wall. 

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3170932736/nm1011812

Is there a resemblance to your first picture, or am I all wet?


----------



## Ola

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...



Nice sign, but who's that lady standing in front of it? 

*ducks*

Seriously though, great photos!


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...
> 
> ....will be de-leted shortly



That hair colour looks great on you. Also, you should take a re-leathered pic so we can see the jacket


----------



## Joe944

Who knew Esther was such a beauty!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Captain Save said:


> Your photos are great, especially with the sign on the wall.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3170932736/nm1011812
> 
> Is there a resemblance to your first picture, or am I all wet?



Esther does not look like Dean Cain.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Can you imagine Esther as Superman?


I would totally do Superman if he looked like her.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> Can you imagine Esther as Superman?
> 
> 
> I would totally do Superman if he looked like her.



I'd do Superman regardless. What a story, eh?


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> I'd do Superman regardless. What a story, eh?



I can see that making the front page.

And the back page.

ha!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WannabePrincess said:


> This would be me!


Cute pic!



happyface83 said:


> ............


Now, I'm Happy! Thought you forgot all about us lady, thanks for gracing us with such a pretty pic.



Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...
> 
> ...de-leathered...
> 
> ....will be de-leted shortly


For just the smallest second there I thought that said "de-lathered", talk about be still my beating heart!:blush: So glad I got in in time to catch these! You are lovely Esther.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Esther does not look like Dean Cain.


Hee-hee! That was my exact reaction.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Esther is the hotness. That is all.:wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Joe944 said:


> Who knew Esther was such a beauty!



*me*


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> Let's make babbies together Esther, I think we owe it to the world to produce amazing progeny.



We would probably have tall, attractive offspring.



BigChaz said:


> Dude, my sperm are so much better than your sperm. Don't even play this game with me, kid.



We would probably have not-as-tall, attractive offspring.



MasterShake said:


> Very lovely, classic beauty!





Kazak said:


> now I can show Santa exactly what I want!





WillSpark said:


> Esther is the epitome of awesome.





BigIzzy said:


> And here I've been thinking white backgrounds with pink flowers were ugly my whole life, when all they need is to be on...um....uh,on....*insert thought bubble*: 'Dang who'd have thought seeing gorgeousness would make my tongue fall out?'





Odenthalius said:


> Ho-oly crap!





Surlysomething said:


> beautiful girl





LovesBigMen said:


> AWESOME photos Esther hahaha I will never stop using the word awesome every time I say it though I mean it very much .





TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> oh goddamn :smitten:





ClockworkOrange said:


> geez Esther you sure are hot!





TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> :eat2::eat2::eat2:





Tad said:


> Not awkward, instead it gives the photos life--those are both jaw-droppingly great photos (OK, it helps that you are gorgeous, but the photos as a whole are great too). And the hair color seems perfect on you



I'm gonna agree with you on that one... I tend to look really dumb in photos where people have asked me to pose. I get really awkward and make horrible, strained grimaces instead of smiling.



Captain Save said:


> Your photos are great, especially with the sign on the wall.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3170932736/nm1011812
> 
> Is there a resemblance to your first picture, or am I all wet?



I see a resemblance! I get Mischa Barton and Kirsten Dunst sometimes too.



Melian said:


> That hair colour looks great on you. Also, you should take a re-leathered pic so we can see the jacket



Hey, it's leather weather, so I've been wearing this jacket all the time... I'm sure I can find a photo of it for you 



Joe944 said:


> Who knew Esther was such a beauty!





OneWickedAngel said:


> For just the smallest second there I thought that said "de-lathered", talk about be still my beating heart!:blush: So glad I got in in time to catch these! You are lovely Esther.





Dr. P Marshall said:


> Esther is the hotness. That is all.:wubu:





HDANGEL15 said:


> *me*



You are all really lovely... a million thank-yous for the kind words. It means a lot to me. <3
As for the hair colour, I think I'm gonna stay brunette for awhile. Blond was fun for a few years!


----------



## rabbitislove

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Esther is the hotness. That is all.:wubu:



I agree. I was just in the bully thread and wish I could punch the idiots who bullied you in the face. I know thats not very yoga, but no one would ever suspect a yoga teacher so really its a perfect crime.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rabbitislove said:


> I agree. I was just in the bully thread and wish I could punch the idiots who bullied you in the face. I know thats not very yoga, but no one would ever suspect a yoga teacher so really its a perfect crime.



If we were in the throws of passion, I'd let you punch me in the face . . . you know, if that was your thing. Get that Romantic Violence thing going. :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

rabbitislove said:


> I agree. I was just in the bully thread and wish I could punch the idiots who bullied you in the face. I know thats not very yoga, but no one would ever suspect a yoga teacher so really its a perfect crime.



not very yoga? have you never played street fighter? Yoga Flame!!


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> not very yoga? have you never played street fighter? Yoga Flame!!









Thank you Fish. Now, every time I see Rabbit post, I'll be visualizing Dhalsim sitting cross legged on a mat across the room from the computer, stretching his arms out to type out the message.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Thank you Fish. Now, every time I see Rabbit post, I'll be visualizing Dhalsim sitting cross legged on a mat across the room from the computer, stretching his arms out to type out the message.



that's totally how i picture rabbit in my head! except, ya know, with boobies, lol


----------



## Esther

So... I realized that the picture I posted last week didn't fully capture my essence. So I fixed it


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> So... I realized that the picture I posted last week didn't fully capture my essence. So I fixed it



The arm tattoo is my favorite. The parrot comes after that.

If it had been a double rainbow, though....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> So... I realized that the picture I posted last week didn't fully capture my essence. So I fixed it



believe it or not, I've always been attracted to Canadian Pirates.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> believe it or not, I've always been attracted to Canadian Pirates.



Yarr, the terror of the 4 great lakes!


----------



## nic_nic07

I hate posting my picture on public forums-especially as a newb-but here ya go. This is a VERY recent pic of me (like on Saturday morning recent). It was taken in Sharon, PA right after I ate :eat1: 6 Triple Atomic Hot Wings, and thusly was awarded the tshirt that I'm holding.  

View attachment 72004_1568525005490_1006402990_31611490_1476908_n.jpg


----------



## Paquito

1. Welcome!
2. That is awesome.
3. You're cute.


----------



## nic_nic07

Paquito said:


> 1. Welcome!
> 2. That is awesome.
> 3. You're cute.



1.) Thanks for the welcome!
2.)I know.  I'm pretty freaking legit. haha But, I love spicy food and in all honestly, it really wasn't that bad at all. It was a sort of spicy sweet. mmmm.
3.)Awww...thanks. =D :wubu::wubu: Having only been called that a few times, that makes me happy. =D The whole warm & fuzzy feeling. :happy:


----------



## Paquito

About a year ago, this guy I knew tried to act all macho by challenging me to jalapeño pepper pizza eating contest. He put a few pieces on his pizza slice, couldn't even finish it. I covered mine in jalapeños, ate it with no problem. It's like "Bitch please, I eat jalapeños for snacks. Spice runs through my blood like the Rio Grande."

I understand the love of spice.


----------



## Sasquatch!

More warm and fuzzy inducing comments from me, Nicola


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yarr, the terror of the 4 great lakes!



4? Which one doesn't make the cut? Is it Erie? I like Erie....Huron can shove it.


----------



## Paquito

Is it Superior? I just like that for the sake of irony...


----------



## nic_nic07

Paquito said:


> About a year ago, this guy I knew tried to act all macho by challenging me to jalapeño pepper pizza eating contest. He put a few pieces on his pizza slice, couldn't even finish it. I covered mine in jalapeños, ate it with no problem. It's like "Bitch please, I eat jalapeños for snacks. Spice runs through my blood like the Rio Grande."
> 
> I understand the love of spice.



Excellent.  Glad I'm not the only one who's got a little bit of a chili head in them.  I really want to try a ghost chilli since it looks, well, good. Crazy insane hot, but good. 




Sasquatch! said:


> More warm and fuzzy inducing comments from me, Nicola


:wubu::wubu::wubu:Thanks, Sasquatch.  Now I feel all warm and now ready for sleep...or rather me collapsing on my bed and having sleep him me instantaneously. :happy:


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> 4? Which one doesn't make the cut? Is it Erie? I like Erie....Huron can shove it.



Pirate-Esther is too good for lake Michigan. 

But you're right, Erie is my favourite lake too.


----------



## Bearsy

I love Lake Erie, it's beautiful.


----------



## Mordecai

Esther said:


> So... I realized that the picture I posted last week didn't fully capture my essence. So I fixed it



Shiver me timbers!



nic_nic07 said:


> I hate posting my picture on public forums-especially as a newb-but here ya go. This is a VERY recent pic of me (like on Saturday morning recent). It was taken in Sharon, PA right after I ate :eat1: 6 Triple Atomic Hot Wings, and thusly was awarded the tshirt that I'm holding.



Aye, a cute lass!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Pirate-Esther is too good for lake Michigan.
> 
> But you're right, Erie is my favourite lake too.



WHAT'S A LAKE?


----------



## ~da rev~

Hey, I used to swim in those lakes. They were my HOMES

Get it?

Huron, Ontario, Michigan, Eerie, Superior. 

Elementary school shit, right there.


----------



## Joe944

Spicy food is the shit.


----------



## WillSpark

Joe944 said:


> Spicy food is the shit.



It also can give you them.


----------



## Linda

WillSpark said:


> It also can give you them.



And that is a flaming fail.


----------



## nic_nic07

~da rev~ said:


> Hey, I used to swim in those lakes. They were my HOMES
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Huron, Ontario, Michigan, Eerie, Superior.
> 
> Elementary school shit, right there.



I agree. If I didn't know what the great lakes were, I would be shot. Being from Ohio, one kinda has to know that. And you can eliminate Erie-it's dirty, disgusting, and full of microorganisms. O_O Grrroooossss.


----------



## WillSpark

nic_nic07 said:


> I agree. If I didn't know what the great lakes were, I would be shot. Being from Ohio, one kinda has to know that. And you can eliminate Erie-it's dirty, disgusting, and full of microorganisms. O_O Grrroooossss.



But microorganisms are a requirement for a balanced ecosystem!


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## nic_nic07

WillSpark said:


> But microorganisms are a requirement for a balanced ecosystem!



True, but not microorganisms that are alien to the ecosystem that wrecks havoc on everything and anything that it comes into contact with because it has no known enemies.


----------



## WillSpark

nic_nic07 said:


> True, but not microorganisms that are alien to the ecosystem that wrecks havoc on everything and anything that it comes into contact with because it has no known enemies.



This is a true fact.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


>



Your hair . . . It's not blond!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Your hair . . . It's not blond!


 
Ha! I've gone au natural!


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Ha! I've gone au natural!



But I'm always on the lookout for a curly blond woman, in case I cross you on the street... Now you've gone and changed that?

You look really good like this though.


----------



## Surlysomething

bionic_eggplant said:


> But I'm always on the lookout for a curly blond woman, in case I cross you on the street... Now you've gone and changed that?
> 
> You look really good like this though.


 

I need a cut and colour in a bad way. But it's SOOO pricey!

Soon though. I'm a better blonde.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Me now & me top center in black top in the 2nd grade. Wtd to put my baby picture )which is actually my 1st Passport pic. I was a small to avg. sized 10 mos old little girl), but the file for it on my computer is too lrg. sorry. I think its actually my CUTEST. lol

Btw, my first boyfriend:wubu:, & funny enough- one of my longest relationships (2nd-end of 4th grade), was w/ the little boy bottom row on the LEFT sitting on the floor w/ blue jeans & a print shirt. Little Chuckie was my first FA. Bless him... wherever he is.

L8R kids,
Katerina 

View attachment mypictr_140x185.jpg


View attachment a62614b58f1b17ea37e2e82c0d17b6bf.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

nic_nic07 said:


> True, but not microorganisms that are alien to the ecosystem that wrecks havoc on everything and anything that it comes into contact with because it has no known enemies.



gasp! trash talking my lake?!?! whatever jerk!


----------



## ManBeef

Here is a cute picture of me  <--- See, I is winking


----------



## nic_nic07

FishCharming said:


> gasp! trash talking my lake?!?! whatever jerk!



Anytime.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

... So I figured I would post some updates. After all, it's been around a year since I've posted pictures of myself.


----------



## Vageta

:smitten: H.O.T. 




MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ... So I figured I would post some updates. After all, it's been around a year since I've posted pictures of myself.


----------



## BigIzzy

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ... So I figured I would post some updates. After all, it's been around a year since I've posted pictures of myself.



soo very sexy! looking great!


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


>



I really like your hair that colour!!!


----------



## ManBeef

I would have never thunk that people similar to myself, pierced && what not, would be into the LAYM's (LARGE AND YUMMY MANCAKES)


----------



## BigChaz

ManBeef said:


> I would have never thunk that people similar to myself, pierced && what not, would be into the LAYM's (LARGE AND YUMMY MANCAKES)



I can't help but notice you are trying to create this new LAYM (LAME) terminology.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ManBeef said:


> I would have never thunk that people similar to myself, pierced && what not, would be into the LAYM's (LARGE AND YUMMY MANCAKES)



Oh my god... I gotta use that acronym now: LAYM. 

"Large and yummy mancakes" = sexy


----------



## BigChaz

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oh my god... I gotta use that acronym now: LAYM.
> 
> "Large and yummy mancakes" = sexy



Please don't!


----------



## Esther

What's a mancake? (picturing flapjack man boobs).


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> What's a mancake? (picturing flapjack man boobs).



GODDAMIT IT'S STILL THERE WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES!!!it burns!


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> What's a mancake? (picturing flapjack man boobs).



Syrup and butter anyone?


----------



## nic_nic07

Esther said:


> What's a mancake? (picturing flapjack man boobs).



It's a type of pancake you can get in Portland, OR.  It was featured on Man v Food. :eat1:


----------



## FishCharming

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ... So I figured I would post some updates. After all, it's been around a year since I've posted pictures of myself.



sooo, i'm moving to boston soon, wanna go get dinner?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh shit I have missed a lot. Lookin beautiful like always ladies.


----------



## ManBeef

I thought this place would respect an individuals creativity sewing as we are adults. Please don't turn this into another typical place where the "noob" is an outcast. That really is childish. I made up LAYM when I was in Job Corp, about 6 years ago, because I didn't know about the BHM term. If you don't like it, fine. But please don't try to turn me into something less due to my lingo. Thank you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

What's going on?

Paco, explain me what's going on?


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What's going on?
> 
> Paco, explain me what's going on?



Shhhhhhh

it's ok babay, just rest on my bosom and we'll forgot about the world.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Shhhhhhh
> 
> it's ok babay, just rest on my bosom and we'll forgot about the world.



*sigh* you make everything right when the world is wrong . . . :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

I missed Esthers pic *sigh*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LovesBigMen said:


> I missed Esthers pic *sigh*



that'll learn you to log on more often.


----------



## ManBeef

I feel so alone... && cold... someone touch me... like an inappropriate janitor


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that'll learn you to log on more often.



I had school all day yesterday xD I can't go on when I am at school. 
But yeah I must log on more often damn I have been MOTED!


----------



## LovesBigMen

ManBeef said:


> I feel so alone... && cold... someone touch me... like an inappropriate janitor



You should write on the unhappy thread. But hey get a blanket and warm up.


----------



## CarlaSixx

ManBeef said:


> I feel so alone... && cold... someone touch me... like an inappropriate janitor



That was Christov.

Damn dude will fondle anyone when he's drunk.


----------



## ManBeef

The thing is... it feels good when he pulls me into the closet && ruffles my hair up... Makes me feel like a natural woman


----------



## Kazak

Surlysomething said:


>


oooo nice pic & Happy (late) Thanxgiving


----------



## Dutchgut

Surlysomething said:


>



You certainly look cheerful!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


>



You do realize your wonderful laughing eyes and beautiful smile belie the whole "surly" business right?


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I need a cut and colour in a bad way. But it's SOOO pricey!
> 
> Soon though. I'm a better blonde.



Maybe it's time to rock a pink mohawk. Just sayin. 




MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ... So I figured I would post some updates. After all, it's been around a year since I've posted pictures of myself.



That ink is looking good! Are you extending it into a sleeve or something?


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone!

You're all too kind. :blush:


----------



## chucktowntiger

Needed a change ... Being Redheaded suits me. Gives me a little more spunk! What do you all think? :happy: 

View attachment new hair.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ... So I figured I would post some updates. After all, it's been around a year since I've posted pictures of myself.



Mary, you're breathtaking as always.

We're not worthy :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> My sister took two weird shots of me when I got home tonight. Excuse the awkward poses, I was moving around. I promised photos of my new brown hair though, so here it is.
> de-leathering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...de-leathered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will be de-leted shortly



boi-oi-oi-oingggg


----------



## cakeboy

Ninja Glutton said:


> boi-oi-oi-oingggg



Bro, you're slicker than a coked-up fratboy with a box of dong bags and a bottle of roofies. Cripes.


----------



## Esther

WTF! I thought I deleted that SHIT


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> WTF! I thought I deleted that SHIT



It's not shit. It's awesomesauce.


----------



## Esther

it's POOP AGAIN!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> it's POOP AGAIN!



mmmmmmm. poop.


----------



## Esther

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uWjt2y_G0Q


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uWjt2y_G0Q



I raise you this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeBQrUpDQU8


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm going through My Space pics....this is the best I've got. Who likes cupcakes? 

View attachment cupcake titties.jpg


----------



## BigIzzy

JenFromOC said:


> I'm going through My Space pics....this is the best I've got. Who likes cupcakes?



I love cupcakes, but I think I just started liking them more!


----------



## Esther

JenFromOC said:


> I'm going through My Space pics....this is the best I've got. Who likes cupcakes?



Ahahaha. Me!! Me!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Those cupcakes are where your breasts should be!


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Those cupcakes are where your breasts should be!



Don't be jealous.


----------



## BigChaz

I am not jealous, just hungry for breastcakes!


----------



## Kazak

mmmmmm... breastcakes :eat2:


----------



## mischel

BigChaz said:


> I am not jealous, just hungry for breastcakes!





Kazak said:


> mmmmmm... breastcakes :eat2:



I'd eat all four !
Are they filled with cream?


----------



## Esther

Kazak said:


> mmmmmm... breastcakes :eat2:



NOT to be confused with MANCAKE


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> NOT to be confused with MANCAKE



Good god, I love you sometimes. :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> I'm going through My Space pics....this is the best I've got. Who likes cupcakes?



Whoa, I need a wardrobe change now


----------



## Ninja Glutton

cakeboy said:


> Bro, you're slicker than a coked-up fratboy with a box of dong bags and a bottle of roofies. Cripes.



Slide in there like astro-glide, but on the low like Soul Glo


----------



## BigChaz

I could gobble a stack of mancakes right now.


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> I'm going through My Space pics....this is the best I've got. Who likes cupcakes?



Lol, I like the jaunty cut of your jibe!


----------



## jeff7005

chucktowntiger said:


> Needed a change ... Being Redheaded suits me. Gives me a little more spunk! What do you all think? :happy:



very pretty :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> I'm going through My Space pics....this is the best I've got. Who likes cupcakes?



Hee-hee-hee! Too cute Jenn!


----------



## SailorCupcake

it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2: 

View attachment Photo on 2010-09-20 at 12.25.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



WOOT! And we are happyyyyyyyyy to see ya! Red HAWT girlie!


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



Gosh DAMN, and we're lucky to have you


----------



## Joe944

That's a rather warm welcome!


----------



## Mordecai

Hooray for returns!


----------



## rellis10

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



Back with a bang, dare I say? You look gorgeous as always


----------



## ClockworkOrange

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



Yes hopefully :smitten:


----------



## ManBeef

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



You will be the death of me... & they say it'll be my gelatinous blood... SCREW YOU DR.REEDS


----------



## a bum

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:




Wow! Baby Jesus!
you look incredible


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

waiting . . . this is going to be epic!


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> waiting . . . this is going to be epic!



What are you waiting for my spanish lover?


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> What are you waiting for my spanish lover?



Melian, of course.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I wait for her every night. I even leave my window open.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wait for her every night. I even leave my window open.



I did that and got sexed by a frisky raccoon 


edit: On 9 separate occasions


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I did that and got sexed by a frisky raccoon
> 
> 
> edit: On 9 separate occasions



No no no, 8 times it was me.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no no, 8 times it was me.



Well that is a relief!


----------



## Magusz

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



Wow, you're beuatiful! Nice pic! :smitten:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


>



Quite well-put.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Melian, of course.



LOL. No, no....the time is not right. There is a SPECIFIC cue, remember? And actually, I've laughed about it so much now that, even if it appeared, I don't think I could even respond properly!


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> LOL. No, no....the time is not right. There is a SPECIFIC cue, remember? And actually, I've laughed about it so much now that, even if it appeared, I don't think I could even respond properly!



I'm disappointed... Can you still bitch to me in private?


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm disappointed... Can you still bitch to me in private?



Always 

As long as you pleeease send me an update on your meeting, this weekend!!

*is way too curious and living vicariously through both of you*


----------



## Joe944

Melian said:


> Always
> 
> As long as you pleeease send me an update on your meeting, this weekend!!
> 
> *is way too curious and living vicariously through both of you*



I'm sure your own meetings could be arranged!


----------



## Melian

Joe944 said:


> I'm sure your own meetings could be arranged!



I have had some meetings, yes, and they were spectacular 

But I always need more....MOAR!!


----------



## Joe944

I hear California is a great place for FFA's! (mainly because I live here, duh)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> I have had some meetings, yes, and they were spectacular
> 
> But I always need more....MOAR!!



As soon as I/we get a chance we'll shoot you some intel.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



Please never leave again


----------



## mango

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



*Welcome back!! :wubu:

*


----------



## BigIzzy

SailorCupcake said:


> it's been a while but hopefully I'm backkkkkk :eat2:



Holy Virgin Mother! :wubu: Me Likey!! Me Likey A LOT!:bow:


----------



## Amaranthine

I put this in the Halloween thread, but I thought I'd throw it up here. 
I finally finished my costume- cutlass not included in picture. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-10-29 at 20.59.jpg


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> I put this in the Halloween thread, but I thought I'd throw it up here.
> I finally finished my costume- cutlass not included in picture.



Oh man!
My first thought was Ms. Claus. Then it was gooseflesh. But that's amazing! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Mordecai

Excellent costume!


----------



## Amaranthine

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh man!
> My first thought was Ms. Claus. Then it was gooseflesh. But that's amazing! Did you make it yourself?



Thank you =D

I should probably make it more piratey....else I'll look like a homicidal Mrs.Claus....well, that wouldn't be a bad thing. I suppose it is a good role for someone like myself xD

And nah, I'm not that creative. I bought the costume, and the bra today- sadly, both were the same price *cries*


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Thank you =D
> 
> I should probably make it more piratey....else I'll look like a homicidal Mrs.Claus....well, that wouldn't be a bad thing. I suppose it is a good role for someone like myself xD
> 
> And nah, I'm not that creative. I bought the costume, and the bra today- sadly, both were the same price *cries*



Ah, well still, super jealous. And just imagine, next time you have a hot date, you have a red bra to throw in his face!


----------



## BigChaz

I live in the wrong fucking city


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I live in the wrong fucking city



I believe you should be dressed as the Mister to Aramanthine's Missus Claus. Including matching middrift.


----------



## Paquito

I live in the wrong region.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> I believe you should be dressed as the Mister to Aramanthine's Missus Claus. Including matching middrift.



I would be cool with this. Speaking of costumes, tomorrow I will be partying as Paul Blart Mall Cop


----------



## BigIzzy

Amaranthine said:


> I put this in the Halloween thread, but I thought I'd throw it up here.
> I finally finished my costume- cutlass not included in picture.



ARRRRRRRGGHHH! MATEY! Me thinks ye be a sexy little thing! Want to stow aboard me ship and go a plunderin'?! argghhh!:wubu:


----------



## SailorCupcake

happy late halloween, everyone  

View attachment Photo on 2010-12-29 at 17.46 #2.jpg


----------



## BigIzzy

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone



I would love to run into you on Halloween! :smitten: What a lucky night that would be!:wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone



Good Kord.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Amaranthine said:


> I put this in the Halloween thread, but I thought I'd throw it up here.
> I finally finished my costume- cutlass not included in picture.



Every BHM would be very lucky to have you by his side. You look fantastic, hun!:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone



You are so pretty:wubu: Love the dress!


----------



## Dutchgut

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone



What a lovely outfit to go trick or treating in. The people who would be visited would be delighted by the sight.


----------



## samuraiscott

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone










Happy Late Halloween to you, too:blush:


----------



## Albino_taters

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone



Can I be you're Mad Hatter? I make a mean cup of tea.


----------



## chucktowntiger

Anna Nicole Smith representing... I think I did her justice!:kiss2: 

View attachment 70607_12700741_2788321_n.jpg


View attachment 73420_789960675438_12700741_43181911_1196382_n.jpg


View attachment bpViYA5jmr34jradbiFTTI-small.jpg


View attachment 37212_790292410638_12700741_43192426_1686173_n.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

great pics ladies


----------



## chucktowntiger

I think its cute! 

View attachment blGMZg47Cr35fvadbiFTTI-small.jpg


View attachment dvMwMc2KGr36d7adbiFTTI-small.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone


Never late when it's that adorable!



chucktowntiger said:


> Anna Nicole Smith representing... I think I did her justice!:kiss2:


Oh honey justice is definitely served! 



chucktowntiger said:


> I think its cute!


D'aaawwww!


----------



## Albino_taters

this may be the hormones talking, but you ladies sure are sexy.


----------



## WannabePrincess

From my weekend in London 

View attachment 017.JPG


View attachment 053.JPG


----------



## Magusz

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone



You are so gorgeous! And it's not a fairy tale! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WannabePrincess said:


> From my weekend in London



So cool. That was a wax museum right? Or is everyone in london just shiny?


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So cool. That was a wax museum right? Or is everyone in london just shiny?



I hear it does rain an awful lot there. Rain catches glare on photos...I'm definitely gonna go with the latter.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

I CAN FLY!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So cool. That was a wax museum right? Or is everyone in london just shiny?



That's Cheryl Cole. She is made of plastic.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> That's Cheryl Cole. She is made of plastic.



It's fantastic.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's fantastic.



OOO OOO! Can I brush her hair?


----------



## Albino_taters

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I CAN FLY!!!!



WATCH OUT! YOU"RE GONNA CRASH!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

theronin23 said:


> OOO OOO! Can I brush her hair?



Undress her everywhere?


----------



## theronin23

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Undress her everywhere?



Pervert


----------



## NJDoll

some cute pics.. 

View attachment 2010-11-05_0228.jpg


View attachment bubble.jpg


View attachment Smile1.jpg


----------



## vinarian

NJDoll said:


> some cute pics..



...yet you say you're single?


----------



## NJDoll

vinarian said:


> ...yet you say you're single?



Yes, and have been for a while


----------



## vinarian

NJDoll said:


> Yes, and have been for a while



but you're beautiful, or are you single by choice?


----------



## NJDoll

vinarian said:


> but you're beautiful, or are you single by choice?



Not really by choice, more or less, I haven't found anyone lately that I thought was a good choice to date.


----------



## Joe944

People don't necessarily want to put the commitment down especially when it comes to things like working on school and careers. While we all desire that connection with someone it isn't always feasible unless you're willing to compromise.


----------



## ~da rev~

Cute dog! And you're not so bad yourself.


----------



## jezter6

NJDoll said:


> Not really by choice, more or less, I haven't found anyone lately that I thought was a good choice to date.



Probably because you're in dirty Jersey. Land of pollution, and "the shore."

Nuff said. No wonder you can't find anyone worth dating.

Tis a shame though, you are pretty damn cute.


----------



## CastingPearls

jezter6 said:


> Probably because you're in dirty Jersey. Land of pollution, and "the shore."
> 
> Nuff said. No wonder you can't find anyone worth dating.
> 
> Tis a shame though, you are pretty damn cute.


Don't piss all over a state cos someone you got the hots for isn't in your backyard, dude.

Clearly you don't know shit about Jersey.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

jezter6 said:


> Probably because you're in dirty Jersey. Land of pollution, and "the shore."
> 
> Nuff said. No wonder you can't find anyone worth dating.
> 
> Tis a shame though, you are pretty damn cute.



lol really?


----------



## jezter6

CastingPearls said:


> Don't piss all over a state cos someone you got the hots for isn't in your backyard, dude.
> 
> Clearly you don't know shit about Jersey.





Lil BigginZ said:


> lol really?



Wow. When did it get so damn serious around here??


----------



## Paquito

jezter6 said:


> Wow. When did it get so damn serious around here??



You have less than 30 posts. We don't know you well enough to know if you're joking or not.

Smilies help.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> lol really?



Let's FUCK HIM UP BIG! 

And then we'll get some pork roll for breakfast . . . fuck yeah.


----------



## Albino_taters

NJDoll said:


> some cute pics..



WHOA! That bubble is huge! oh and you're pretty cute too


----------



## AsianXL

where is the "request" button for more pics from NJDoll?


----------



## NJDoll

Thanks for the comment guys!!  that bubble was epic and I'm happy I got it on cam (I'm a dork.. I consider making huge bubbles epic.) The puppy is my boyfriend, maybe that's why I can't find a boyfriend  And more pics? Maybe more to come soon...

Oh PS- Jersey people are the best  I moved here from NY and although I miss NY, it was one of the best decisions I ever made. jezter6 come live here I bet you 100 bucks, you would be fall in love with our "dirty state."


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SailorCupcake said:


> happy late halloween, everyone



Wow, you are always looking unbelievably good


----------



## Ninja Glutton

NJDoll said:


> some cute pics..



Cute dog. What is his/her name?

Oh, and you're pretty damn cute too


----------



## NJDoll

Ninja Glutton said:


> Cute dog. What is his/her name?
> 
> Oh, and you're pretty damn cute too



His name is "Little Man"


----------



## Karter

For those that wants to know what karter looks like here is an attachment. View attachment Naja2.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Sorry, but I hate it

edit: I ht wut i dnt undrstnd tht is


----------



## vinarian

NJDoll said:


> Thanks for the comment guys!!  that bubble was epic and I'm happy I got it on cam (I'm a dork.. I consider making huge bubbles epic.) The puppy is my boyfriend, maybe that's why I can't find a boyfriend  And more pics? Maybe more to come soon...
> 
> Oh PS- Jersey people are the best  I moved here from NY and although I miss NY, it was one of the best decisions I ever made. jezter6 come live here I bet you 100 bucks, you would be fall in love with our "dirty state."



I've lived in Jersey before (asbury park) - and gotta say - its too crowded for my tastes, though if there are any more like you, it can't be too bad


----------



## NJDoll

vinarian said:


> I've lived in Jersey before (asbury park) - and gotta say - its too crowded for my tastes, though if there are any more like you, it can't be too bad



Aww thank you.. I went to school in PA (I attended Penn State) and it wasn't crowded enough for me. I think I am a city girl at heart, no matter which city I am located in.


----------



## stephbreezy

Who you gonna call!? LOL.
<3!! 

View attachment 4AA.jpg


View attachment 4A.jpg


View attachment peace.jpg


----------



## NJDoll

stephbreezy said:


> Who you gonna call!? LOL.
> <3!!



Awesome pics.. I can't wait to visit you in Vegas and by the way when you wore those glasses were you channeling "the erica."


----------



## Zowie

I'm sorry, I have to ask. Why do you have two screwdrivers in your bathroom?


----------



## theronin23

stephbreezy said:


> Who you gonna call!? LOL.
> <3!!



Bustin' makes me feel good! (take that however you wish)



bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm sorry, I have to ask. Why do you have two screwdrivers in your bathroom?



You mean...you _don't_ have two screwdrivers in your bathroom?


----------



## vinarian

theronin23 said:


> You mean...you _don't_ have two screwdrivers in your bathroom?



psh, depending on how hard i fight with the landlord sometimes i dont even have a working sink in my bathroom!


----------



## theronin23

stephbreezy said:


> Who you gonna call!? LOL.
> <3!!



Wait one gosh damn second! Is that a heartagram I spy in the bottom two pictures?


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm sorry, I have to ask. Why do you have two screwdrivers in your bathroom?



Sometimes things dont always go as planned in the bathroom.


----------



## jezter6

NJDoll said:


> Oh PS- Jersey people are the best  I moved here from NY and although I miss NY, it was one of the best decisions I ever made. jezter6 come live here I bet you 100 bucks, you would be fall in love with our "dirty state."



Is that some sort of invitation? :blush:

That said, I've only spent time in places like Camden and Newark, so I will say I've not seen the "best" your state has to offer. But north Maryland is close enough for me


----------



## LovesBigMen

stephbreezy said:


> Who you gonna call!? LOL.
> <3!!



Aww I was going to say awesome pics haha. Well great pics haha ahhh that shirt thumbs up shirt!!!

EP would see the screw drivers now I am wondering


----------



## SailorCupcake

happy tuesday, kids. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-07 at 18.28 #3.jpg


----------



## AsianXL

SailorCupcake said:


> happy tuesday, kids.


Looking good.


----------



## Magusz

SailorCupcake said:


> happy tuesday, kids.



Awesome pic!


----------



## Albino_taters

Hey Sailorcupcake, what that on the back of your hand?


----------



## SailorCupcake

Albino_taters said:


> Hey Sailorcupcake, what that on the back of your hand?



henna!  I do it myself


----------



## Albino_taters

SailorCupcake said:


> henna!  I do it myself



that's pretty awesome actually, from that angle I can't really tell what it is. I think I see that one little frog dudes face from hello kitty...I could be horribly wrong


----------



## stephbreezy

Well the screwdrivers were there because I have a son, and he locked my bathroom door so I had to unscrew the knob to open it up. 

Im very handy : )

And yes that is a heartagram...

Thanks for the feedback<3!


----------



## Sasquatch!

SailorCupcake said:


> henna!  I do it myself



Looks like it.


----------



## SailorCupcake

Sasquatch! said:


> Looks like it.



....? was that meant to be snarky or what?


----------



## Sasquatch!

SailorCupcake said:


> ....? was that meant to be snarky or what?



Snarky? Because it doesn't look professionally done? Please.


----------



## SailorCupcake

Sasquatch! said:


> Snarky? Because it doesn't look professionally done? Please.



Wow. Chill out. If you don't have something nice to say, don't say it at all!


----------



## rellis10

SailorCupcake said:


> Wow. Chill out. If you don't have something nice to say, don't say it at all!



I actually liked it......the rest of the picture wasnt bad either :happy:


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Snarky? Because it doesn't look professionally done? Please.



LOL. 

Amusing snark is amusing.


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> Wow. Chill out. If you don't have something nice to say, don't say it at all!



I mean, we just see a side view, so I can't say for sure, but henna is definitely cool, and it smells amazing when you put it on.

You looked nice too


----------



## KittyKitten

Hi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

happyface83 said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!



That picture is completely gorgeous- I LOVE your top. You just look so pretty.


----------



## KittyKitten

Amaranthine said:


> That picture is completely gorgeous- I LOVE your top. You just look so pretty.



Thank you, Amaranthine!


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!



Hello looking amazing as always!


----------



## Amaranthine

Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-12 at 18.34 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-11-12 at 18.23.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.



Damn you are cute.


----------



## mischel

@Amaranthine:

Just WOW!
Do you have a twin living in Germany? I have a crush on you! :b


----------



## vinarian

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.



^drool^

I mean... wow!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.



You kind of have a Tori Amos look there! Very hot


----------



## FishCharming

happyface83 said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!



awwe happyface, you're so cute!


----------



## doafm

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.



Yup, I'm a fan.


----------



## BigIzzy

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.



OH MY! Gorgeous! could somebody rep her for me?


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.



WHA-WHA-WHA-WHATTTT?

You're beautiful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stephbreezy said:


> Who you gonna call!? LOL.
> <3!!



Very cute indeed :bow:



SailorCupcake said:


> happy tuesday, kids.



Pretty- I like the "artsy" feel of this one


----------



## Venom

I got excited today finding a long sleeve shirt that shows off part of my back ink so I took pictures. Using a webcam to take a picture of your back ain't easy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Bow chicka wow wow, Venom!


----------



## Caine

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I CAN FLY!!!!



HEY! I work there , I'd recognize that DisneyLand rocket anywhere, along with the stones at the entrance to Tomorrowland!


----------



## mango

SailorCupcake said:


> happy tuesday, kids.



*Ooh la la.

Sexy, Miss Cupcake! 


We messed around with henna skin drawings too.. saw some good stuff - I go to an art & design college. We is talented.

*


----------



## Magusz

Venom said:


> I got excited today finding a long sleeve shirt that shows off part of my back ink so I took pictures. Using a webcam to take a picture of your back ain't easy.



Great pics! You have a great tatoo!


----------



## johniav

All of the ladies on this post are awsome. From a hard day at college, (a place that slowly devours my cerebral tissue) Its nice to come to a site were everyone gets along.


----------



## Anjula

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.




youre really beautyfull!


----------



## Anjula

Its really old pic...:happy:


----------



## Riller

Anjula said:


> Its really old pic...:happy:



Wow...:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Me on the beach this weekend in boca raton, fl...it was so nice to be WARM* 

View attachment FL.12.2010.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me on the beach this weekend in boca raton, fl...it was so nice to be WARM*



We were both at the beach, just at opposite ends of the country, interesting.


----------



## sloboy302

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me on the beach this weekend in boca raton, fl...it was so nice to be WARM*



On the other end of Florida it's not so warm lol, it's been in the 30's for the past few nights and dipped into the 20's last night.


----------



## theronin23

sloboy302 said:


> On the other end of Florida it's not so warm lol, it's been in the 30's for the past few nights and dipped into the 20's last night.



I know. It was fucking COOOOLLLD.


----------



## JulieD

yup, thats it...thats pretty much the most razzle dazzle i get... 

View attachment myphoto2.jpeg


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I'm going to throw in my opinion. Pretty much every lady on this board that i have taken a gander upon is breathtakingly gorgeous. :bow:


----------



## Karmageddon

rabbitislove said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> God I miss my armpit hair



Simply beautiful


----------



## powderfinger

JulieD said:


> yup, thats it...thats pretty much the most razzle dazzle i get...



girly you just gosh darn pretty.


----------



## ManBeef

JulieD said:


> yup, thats it...thats pretty much the most razzle dazzle i get...



Well shucks... ain't you a fine slice of purdy


----------



## JulieD

powderfinger said:


> girly you just gosh darn pretty.





ManBeef said:


> Well shucks... ain't you a fine slice of purdy



Awww, you guys.....thanks:blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76

JulieD said:


> yup, thats it...thats pretty much the most razzle dazzle i get...



You are just gorgeous:blush:


----------



## luv_it_here

Ok, so I totally have to know what's written on your boob. 



Anjula said:


> Its really old pic...:happy:


----------



## zapf

Amaranthine said:


> Got my hair dyed today =] It's a nice change, admittedly. I don't feel so dull and washed out now. It's more red than the webcam shows...but you know...it's a webcam.



You are really cute. Then again, I guess I'm just a sucker for adorable girls with red hair.


----------



## dodoheart

JulieD said:


> yup, thats it...thats pretty much the most razzle dazzle i get...



aww so cute


----------



## thekidstable

JulieD said:


> yup, thats it...thats pretty much the most razzle dazzle i get...



Love the lip ring :3



Anjula said:


> Its really old pic...:happy:



What did you write on your boob?


----------



## JulieD

Oldtimer76 said:


> You are just gorgeous:blush:





dodoheart said:


> aww so cute



Thanks guys! And thanks for the rep Oldtimer76!


----------



## JulieD

thekidstable said:


> Love the lip ring :3



Thanks! :happy:


----------



## viracocha

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me on the beach this weekend in boca raton, fl...it was so nice to be WARM*



It was nice in Miami too. :smitten: 

View attachment miami_20101204.jpg


----------



## Anjula

> What did you write on your boob?



hmm. I think jahdoter,but Im not sure


----------



## luv_it_here

Anjula said:


> hmm. I think jahdoter,but Im not sure



Ahha. Looks right! What does it mean?  
I could just google translate I suppose. All that work!


----------



## Anjula

luv_it_here said:


> Ahha. Looks right! What does it mean?
> I could just google translate I suppose. All that work!



Jah - God 
doter- Polish pronunciation of doughter


----------



## luv_it_here

Ahhh.. Very nice.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

wow all the ladys are o so beautiful.:wubu::smitten:


----------



## thekidstable

Anjula said:


> Jah - God
> doter- Polish pronunciation of doughter



Aw I like that
C:


----------



## vinarian

viracocha said:


> It was nice in Miami too. :smitten:



it appears to have definately been nice in miami!


----------



## shaneygirls

I wanna go to the beach! Right now I'm stuck in the midwest... 21 degrees and about 4" of snow on the ground... *arms crossed and pouting*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

shaneygirls said:


> I wanna go to the beach! Right now I'm stuck in the midwest... 21 degrees and about 4" of snow on the ground... *arms crossed and pouting*





> Some beach, somewhere
> There's a big umbrella casting shade over a empty chair
> Palm trees are growing and a warm breezes a blowing
> I picture myself right there
> On Some beach, somewhere



I don't have the snow, but I have the cold, thus, I'm soooooo with you Shaney.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

viracocha said:


> It was nice in Miami too. :smitten:



Awesome picture. I'm surprised you haven't gotten more feedback.


----------



## Melian

May I make a request? (not like I'm waiting for a response)

How about some new Zowie pics?


----------



## NYC_FFA

I love this picture.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> May I make a request? (not like I'm waiting for a response)
> 
> How about some new Zowie pics?



Why do you ask here? Aren't the upskirts I sent you good enough?


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> Why do you ask here? Aren't the upskirts I sent you good enough?



It's never enough (oh gawd, can't stop hearing Shellshock now).

The exhibitionism makes it soooo much hotter, too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> It's never enough (oh gawd, can't stop hearing Shellshock now).
> 
> The exhibitionism makes it soooo much hotter, too.



I was actually going to post here and say you ladies are lagin it. The upskirts and videos have been used up. I want MOAR MELIAN! And Zoë. An all the other ladies.


----------



## FishCharming

no one send me upskirt shots...


----------



## lovelocs

I spoke to some of my friends, fish. Check your inbox. 

View attachment manskirt.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> I spoke to some of my friends, fish. Check your inbox.



awwwe, you're the best! the only thing i love more than drag queens are drag shows!


----------



## Tad

NYC_FFA said:


> I love this picture.



Who wouldn't?  Lovely pic....and just full of questions--it feels like the opening of a novel almost (the setting is intriguing, is there meaning to the locket, if that hat is hand-knit who did it.....). Just a great pic in many ways :bow:


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was actually going to post here and say you ladies are lagin it. The upskirts and videos have been used up. I want MOAR MELIAN! And Zoë. An all the other ladies.



Here you go. One pic taken right after my fuschia/pink hairdying disaster (I came out of the shower, dried it, screamed.....this picture does not adequately display how horrible the colour came out), and one with my friend, Rappi.

Merry fucking xmas.


----------



## Zowie

Jose J says: said:


> Melian wants to bone MY girlfriend.
> Fuckin ay.
> I won dims.



This is why I'm taking pictures. The first is for Melian (I <3 Melian is what's written...), and the second is because I've noticed a definite lull in my creeper count lately. And so you all don't think I'm some chud.










Quote these bitches and die in a fire.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Here you go. One pic taken right after my fuschia/pink hairdying disaster (I came out of the shower, dried it, screamed.....this picture does not adequately display how horrible the colour came out), and one with my friend, Rappi.
> 
> Merry fucking xmas.



As ridiculous as it sounds... I love your eyebrows. And even your crazy-colored hair.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> As ridiculous as it sounds... I love your eyebrows. And even your crazy-colored hair.



Well I love your boobs, so we're even!


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian, NYC FFA and Zowie--gorgeous.

Melian-It's nice to see a face to go along with the name and posts!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> As *ridiculous* as it sounds... *I* *love* your eyebrows. And even *you*r crazy-colored hair.



This is all I see.


----------



## WillSpark

NYC: That's an awesome picture

Melian: Disaster or not, I csn't actually say I dislike your hair that way. I matches your little buddy's highlights. 

Zoe: Speaking of hair, I don't know how you do it but that sideswipe thing is just friggin' awesome.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Zoe: Speaking of hair, I don't know how you do it but that sideswipe thing is just friggin' awesome.



I only get the hairdresser to cut one side of my head. Unfortnately, it doesn't get me qualified for half-price.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Tad said:


> Who wouldn't?  Lovely pic....and just full of questions--it feels like the opening of a novel almost (the setting is intriguing, is there meaning to the locket, if that hat is hand-knit who did it.....). Just a great pic in many ways :bow:



Locket is from my husband. The hat was a gift from my crafty aunt. Glad you liked it :happy:


----------



## frankman

Melian said:


> Here you go. One pic taken right after my fuschia/pink hairdying disaster (I came out of the shower, dried it, screamed.....this picture does not adequately display how horrible the colour came out), and one with my friend, Rappi.
> 
> Merry fucking xmas.



So THAT's the face behind the darkest kind of funny posts here. Somehow you look exactly like I thought you would, maybe younger. Nice pics, merry fucking christmas to you and your funky haircolor too.


----------



## nic_nic07

An older picture of me (from two summers ago). My friend snapped this just as the little gecko jumped on my shirt.  
...and no, he didn't help me save on car insurance.


----------



## Xevoxify

Wow! All the ladies posting here are the epitome of style, grace, and beauty! All of you are simply stunning! :bow:


----------



## JulieD

Zomg...everyone is so cute! Okay, im a narcissist...i wanted to post too...even though i posted before...ugh, i am so vain...whatever, dont judge me! 

View attachment 135.jpeg


View attachment myphoto12.jpeg


View attachment myphotowideeyes.jpeg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JulieD said:


> Zomg...everyone is so cute! Okay, im a narcissist...i wanted to post too...even though i posted before...ugh, i am so vain...whatever, dont judge me!



Cutey pie


----------



## lovelocs

More lovely pics, Julie! :bow:

And nicnic, I don't think that lizard was checkin out your actuarial charts ...

Zowie, and NYC FFA, eternal loveliness as always,
and I really feel special having caught a Melian pic. And those are nice eyebrows...


----------



## JonesT

JulieD said:


> Zomg...everyone is so cute! Okay, im a narcissist...i wanted to post too...even though i posted before...ugh, i am so vain...whatever, dont judge me!



You are so beautiful


----------



## shaneygirls

Here's mine... Be nice...  

View attachment PC160037.JPG


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zowie said:


> This is why I'm taking pictures. The first is for Melian (I <3 Melian is what's written...), and the second is because I've noticed a definite lull in my creeper count lately. And so you all don't think I'm some chud.
> 
> Quote these bitches and die in a fire.



A sight for the eyes, indeed.

+1 Creeper.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Melian said:


> Here you go. One pic taken right after my fuschia/pink hairdying disaster (I came out of the shower, dried it, screamed.....this picture does not adequately display how horrible the colour came out), and one with my friend, Rappi.
> 
> Merry fucking xmas.




your eyes look incredible in the picture on the right. :smitten:


----------



## vinarian

if you crave creep factor, i'll be happy to stalk you all you want


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Here you go. One pic taken right after my fuschia/pink hairdying disaster (I came out of the shower, dried it, screamed.....this picture does not adequately display how horrible the colour came out), and one with my friend, Rappi.
> 
> Merry fucking xmas.





Zowie said:


> This is why I'm taking pictures. The first is for Melian (I <3 Melian is what's written...), and the second is because I've noticed a definite lull in my creeper count lately. And so you all don't think I'm some chud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote these bitches and die in a fire.



*LIKE*  


hahahahaha!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> *LIKE*
> 
> 
> hahahahaha!



*UNLIKE* 
Because it's you I won't yell. But I'll narrow my eyes in disapproval.


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> *UNLIKE*
> Because it's you I won't yell. But I'll narrow my eyes in disapproval.



you should yell....im just saying


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> *UNLIKE*
> Because it's you I won't yell. But I'll narrow my eyes in disapproval.



i tried to get melian's in there too, i guess it's just too much beauty for one post, lol. 

and crap, i totally missed my thousandth post... lame


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Melian-It's nice to see a face to go along with the name and posts!



You've never managed to catch one of my pics? So you were probably amongst those who thought I was secretly an old dude in a basement somewhere, right? 



WillSpark said:


> Melian: Disaster or not, I csn't actually say I dislike your hair that way. I matches your little buddy's highlights.



Well, only the first pic was disaster hair (it saddens me that you can't tell the difference! *sob sob*). The second pic is more recent and the colour has gone back to its usual reddish-purple.



frankman said:


> So THAT's the face behind the darkest kind of funny posts here. Somehow you look exactly like I thought you would, maybe younger. Nice pics, merry fucking christmas to you and your funky haircolor too.



Really? You _didn't _think I was a dude?? A trophy is in the mail.



lovelocs said:


> I really feel special having caught a Melian pic. And those are nice eyebrows...



LOL! Thanks, and I don't know what's up with my eyebrows, but they get regular compliments IRL, too. It seems less odd online, when all I'm posting is face pics and there's not much else to see, but IRL it seems like an insult....as if that's all I have to offer. Haha 



TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> your eyes look incredible in the picture on the right. :smitten:



Why thank you 



FishCharming said:


> i tried to get melian's in there too, i guess it's just too much beauty for one post, lol.



Pffff. 

And now the pics will be vanishing back into the abyss. I'm going to some crazy party tonight (I can't tell if it's a rave or not....it goes to 7am, they encourage you to be on drugs, but the venue is weird and there's some kind of hippie vibe to it :S), so maybe there will be a "drunk pic" for that other thread by Monday.


----------



## lovelocs

shaneygirls said:


> Here's mine... Be nice...


 Love the big smile! Keep grinning, and keep posting!


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay...here's my contribution..... 

View attachment 12-18.10 070.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> You've never managed to catch one of my pics? So you were probably amongst those who thought I was secretly an old dude in a basement somewhere, right?



Nope--take a look above. Not old. Not a dude. Not a basement dweller. LOL


----------



## Amaranthine

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...here's my contribution.....



I love your earrings...they're as gorgeous as you 


Melian and Zowie- I'm sure you don't need me telling you, but you're damn hot.


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...here's my contribution.....



Casting Pearls; going above and beyond the call of duty when taking orders from thread titles. I like it.


PS. That bed.


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...here's my contribution.....



Yeah, everything about CP's pic suggests not just beauty, but *style*.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Zowie,JulieD,and CastingPearls you all are so gorgeous.:wubu::smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

nic_nic07 said:


> An older picture of me (from two summers ago). My friend snapped this just as the little gecko jumped on my shirt.
> ...and no, he didn't help me save on car insurance.





XD you are gorgeous....and funny.lol


----------



## Amaranthine

It's snowing and almost time for Christmas. And it's almost break! This makes for happiness ^.^ 

View attachment Photo on 2010-12-19 at 17.50 #2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

My god those earrings!! JEALOUS!!! Gorgeous as always, Am!


----------



## Tanuki

Umm... Hey!


----------



## penguin

I'm very very new here, but thought I'd stick my head out


----------



## vinarian

great pic!


----------



## Meddlecase

I spy with my lazy eye two cute girls who are named after animals. Very nice.


----------



## cakeboy

Pardon my early afternoon vulgarity, but I love this fucking thread. I raise my glass of amaretto di saschira to all of you fabulous, gorgeous women.


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...here's my contribution.....



Casting, you are beautiful!:blush:


----------



## Anjula




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


>



that looks like fun. I want to do it too.


----------



## vinarian

Every time I look at this thad I fall in love with all of you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> I love your earrings...they're as gorgeous as you





frankman said:


> Casting Pearls; going above and beyond the call of duty when taking orders from thread titles. I like it.
> 
> 
> PS. That bed.





lovelocs said:


> Yeah, everything about CP's pic suggests not just beauty, but *style*.





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Zowie,JulieD,and CastingPearls you all are so gorgeous.:wubu::smitten:





samuraiscott said:


> Casting, you are beautiful!:blush:



I love you guys. Thanks. :blush:


----------



## Caine

SailorCupcake said:


> henna!  I do it myself



Thats sweet! I sometimes do henna tatoos at my facepainting job if I get the Paradise Pier or Downtown Disney shift.


----------



## nic_nic07




----------



## Sasquatch!

Eeeee hee hee hee heeeeeeeeee!

Love that picture!


----------



## nic_nic07

Sasquatch! said:


> Eeeee hee hee hee heeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Love that picture!



Thanks!  Glad you liked the pic! :wubu:
...don't um mind my room. 
>_>
<_<


----------



## Sasquatch!

nic_nic07 said:


> Thanks!  Glad you liked the pic! :wubu:
> ...don't um mind my room.
> >_>
> <_<



Please, like I could pay attention to anything but your face


----------



## nic_nic07

Sasquatch! said:


> Please, like I could pay attention to anything but your face



Oh um right.  lol
Maybe I shouldn't have said anything...lol


----------



## BigChaz

Are you high in that picture?


----------



## nic_nic07

BigChaz said:


> Are you high in that picture?



If by high, you mean tired then yeah.  But, nope never have been and never will be.


----------



## evilvampire

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Umm... Hey!




Why hello  heheehh


----------



## evilvampire

penguin said:


> [I'm very very new here, but thought I'd stick my head out



nice pic Australia? damn never been


----------



## Bearsy

nic_nic07 said:


> If by high, you mean tired then yeah.  But, nope never have been and never will be.



Well that's a shame...


----------



## Melian

nic_nic07 said:


> If by high, you mean tired then yeah.  But, nope never have been and never will be.



Why? You seem to be interested in neuro.



Bearsy said:


> Well that's a shame...



It is. Some practical advice for anyone who plans to study the brain in a molecular, pharmacological, psychological or anatomical capacity: 
expand your mind to understand the mind.

Signed, a neuroscientist.
(I sound like I'm joking, but I'm dead serious)


----------



## penguin

evilvampire said:


> nice pic Australia? damn never been



It's a lovely place with lots of friendly people


----------



## Goreki

penguin said:


> It's a lovely place with lots of friendly people


Ample parking day or night, people spouting, "Howdy, Neighbor"


----------



## MasterShake

Goreki said:


> Ample parking day or night, people spouting, "Howdy, Neighbor"



Marry me, plz.


----------



## nic_nic07

Melian said:


> Why? You seem to be interested in neuro.
> 
> 
> 
> It is. Some practical advice for anyone who plans to study the brain in a molecular, pharmacological, psychological or anatomical capacity:
> expand your mind to understand the mind.
> 
> Signed, a neuroscientist.
> (I sound like I'm joking, but I'm dead serious)



I am indeed interested in neuroscience-I'm a neuro major at my univ. It does, however, make a lot of sense why you would though-especially for the fact that your pleasure system/dopamine systems just explode because you did something that made your entire body feel good. 

Now you're tempting me to do it.  ha


----------



## Amaranthine

I didn't sleep at all last night, so I'm currently amusing myself! I promise I'm not currently on anything mentioned in this thread.

EDIT: That's a rye bread. 

View attachment Photoon2011-12-30at2006.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

Does it count if I post a pic of me in a fem pose?


----------



## vinarian

Amaranthine said:


> I didn't sleep at all last night, so I'm currently amusing myself! I promise I'm not currently on anything mentioned in this thread.
> 
> EDIT: That's a rye bread.



wow, how did you find an anime pic that looks like you?

by the way, LOVE your hair!


----------



## Melian

nic_nic07 said:


> I am indeed interested in neuroscience-I'm a neuro major at my univ. It does, however, make a lot of sense why you would though-especially for the fact that your pleasure system/dopamine systems just explode because you did something that made your entire body feel good.
> 
> Now you're tempting me to do it.  ha



Long-term potentiation in the VTA and NAc 

I'm not saying go wreck yourself, haha...but don't refuse without considering.


----------



## JayDanger

Melian said:


> expand your mind to understand the mind.
> 
> Signed, a neuroscientist.
> (I sound like I'm joking, but I'm dead serious)



Well said....well said.


----------



## CastingPearls

Feast on this 

View attachment elainedressingfornye.jpg


----------



## shuefly pie

Here's my mug:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> Feast on this



OM NOM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

shuefly pie said:


> Here's my mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



it's nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## penguin

I took this just before, while getting ready  (if only it weren't a hot and humid night!)


----------



## shuefly pie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> it's nice to put a face to the name.


Why thank you! I feel the same way.

Mostly.


----------



## CastingPearls

Here's a few 

View attachment blackberrycurve 1702.jpg


View attachment NYE2010 205.JPG


View attachment NYE2010 201.JPG


----------



## shuefly pie

CastingPearls said:


> Here's a few


Your skin is beautiful!


----------



## luv_it_here

Amaranthine said:


> I didn't sleep at all last night, so I'm currently amusing myself! I promise I'm not currently on anything mentioned in this thread.
> 
> EDIT: That's a rye bread.



Ahhhhhhh, the old RyeBreadHead! Next level fun!


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Feast on this



Feasting! You look hot!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Feasting! You look hot!



*CP knows how to shine......makeup extraordinaire...an amazing dresser

ya....i'm kinda jealous....serious style going on there

anyone who has seen me knows my style....denim/t-shirt/hoodies/some leather....and I'm supposedly all grown-up; dressing up for me is wearing MAKE-UP

but being that my real name is from PETER PAN.....i won't grow up!!!!*


----------



## JulieD

CP, you are looking as beautiful as ever...after all, you are royalty. :bow:


----------



## hallowjak

HDANGEL15 said:


> *CP knows how to shine......makeup extraordinaire...an amazing dresser
> 
> ya....i'm kinda jealous....serious style going on there
> 
> anyone who has seen me knows my style....denim/t-shirt/hoodies/some leather....and I'm supposedly all grown-up; dressing up for me is wearing MAKE-UP
> 
> but being that my real name is from PETER PAN.....i won't grow up!!!!*



Wait...is your name Captain Hook?


----------



## chucktowntiger

I like it! Feeling Feisty! 

View attachment 167952_814901324178_12700741_43792872_5915420_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

hallowjak said:


> Wait...is your name Captain Hook?



*har*de*har*har*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> I didn't sleep at all last night, so I'm currently amusing myself! I promise I'm not currently on anything mentioned in this thread.
> 
> EDIT: That's a rye bread.


LOL, Sleep depravity indeed makes us do strange things.



CastingPearls said:


> Here's a few


Stop looking so dang gorgeous woman, really, it's disgusting.



chucktowntiger said:


> I like it! Feeling Feisty!


Love the hair, but especially loving the expression. Fiesty is the perfect word for it. Very lovely works well also.



shuefly pie said:


> Here's my mug:[/URL]
> [/URL]


Where's the mug? All I see is a pretty face.


----------



## Zowie

Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



*looks very cool.......but what about MORE PIERCINGS....to show off that beauty?*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *looks very cool.......but what about MORE PIERCINGS....to show off that beauty?*



Heh, I already wear glasses, it's enough crap on my face. But I wouldn't mind doing my nose again...


----------



## Uriel

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



Adorable.

-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



You look lovely!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> Heh, I already wear glasses, it's enough crap on my face. But I wouldn't mind doing my nose again...



*nose, lips, ears, all those other weird places i don't know names of....
just not as much $$$$ or pain as tattoos

just my 2 cents*


----------



## MasterShake

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



Beautiful as usual!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



Love the look and the scarf (I also see that coffee kicked in.) 




HDANGEL15 said:


> looks very cool.......but what about MORE PIERCINGS....to show off that beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nose, lips, ears, all those other weird places i don't know names of....
> just not as much $$$$ or pain as tattoos
> 
> just my 2 cents
Click to expand...


And depending on what you get and where, generally a lot easier to camouflage / hide when you're 80 years old - lol.


----------



## shuefly pie

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.


You're super cute!


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.


Love it but I'm obviously biased. LOL


----------



## lovelocs

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



Nice Look!

_As if you could have a bad one..._


----------



## Sasquatch!

When do we get more tasty lovelocs pictures, eh?


----------



## lovelocs

After you, Sassy...
Resurrect your thread from the e-deep and I'll post some pics.


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> After you, Sassy...
> Resurrect your thread from the e-deep and I'll post some pics.



Girl, you have my entire facebook to drool through.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Girl, you have my entire facebook to drool through.



But I'm thinking about all the other ladies here. See, I'm generous like that...


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> But I'm thinking about all the other ladies here. See, I'm generous like that...



You're just making up excuses, Cleopatra Lovelocs.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



I was going to quote your pics, but thought better of it.

The hair looks great, and you should get a giant tattoo of Hozay giving the thumbs up


----------



## CastingPearls

Make up-free day (lipgloss doesn't count does it?) 

View attachment 1-10-11Laineyface.jpg


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Make up-free day (lipgloss doesn't count does it?)



Of course not - it's practically medicinal 

And look at all of those cat bowls!


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Of course not - it's practically medicinal
> 
> And look at all of those cat bowls!


If they're not fed all at once they get ornery. LOL


----------



## shuefly pie

CastingPearls said:


> Make up-free day (lipgloss doesn't count does it?)


STILL with the beautiful skin!

*jealous*


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Make up-free day (lipgloss doesn't count does it?)



Simply Lovely!!!!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> Make up-free day (lipgloss doesn't count does it?)



You look just as beautiful make-up free, so versatile. :wubu:


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


> Now with more blonde! I like this style, but I keep thinking I should have extensive tattoos to go along with it. Left side, right side, and all of it together.



Dear God, you're leaking hipster all over the rug.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> Dear God, you're leaking hipster all over the rug.



Is that what you call it Ronin? I've heard many names for it but never that.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Is that what you call it Ronin? I've heard many names for it but never that.



I do have an extensive vocabulary.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> I do have an extensive vocabulary.



One might even hazard to say an idiolect.


----------



## Goreki

Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!

Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set


----------



## HDANGEL15

Goreki said:


> Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!
> 
> Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set



*HELLZ :YEAH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MasterShake

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HELLZ :YEAH!!!!!!!!!!*



Agreed, very nice looking!


----------



## JulieD

Goreki said:


> Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!
> 
> Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set



Go-wreck-key....you hit the bar...you are a doll


----------



## Zowie

I am jellis of this pink hair business.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny

Well thought I had better show my face sooner or later....
Sue 

View attachment scan0002.jpg


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!
> 
> Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set



Ah! Screw you, Goreki - that's the hair colour I want, but can't have due to shitty part-Asian hair that won't hold a colour!!!! 

Also, your room is fantastic, as are you :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> part-Asian


Apparently I am hopelessly attracted to you because of this. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!
> 
> Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set


LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> Apparently I am hopelessly attracted to you because of this. :wubu:



hmmmm...we all are :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!
> 
> Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set



:smitten: elevated that bar imo


----------



## CastingPearls

Do these make me look smart? LOL 

View attachment 1-11.11LAINEYREDGLASSES.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Do these make me look smart? LOL



Boobs make everyone look smart CP. :wubu:


----------



## MasterShake

Melian said:


> Ah! Screw you, Goreki - that's the hair colour I want, but can't have due to shitty part-Asian hair that won't hold a colour!!!!
> 
> Also, your room is fantastic, as are you :wubu:



I have a friend whose Chinese girlfriend would disagree with this.


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Do these make me look smart? LOL



Your hair is doing woosh. 

I like it.


----------



## Bearsy

Goreki said:


> Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!
> 
> Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set



I approve of everything in this picture


----------



## WillSpark

Goreki, I don't know if that's a picture of Mary Magdalene or something else behind you, so I don't know what to call it, but in any case, she's totally checking out your ass.


----------



## Anjula

Goreki said:


> Very tough competition here. You guys always look so hot!
> 
> Here's my extra special attempt to reach the bar you've all set



so AWESOME!! I love your hair!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Do these make me look smart? LOL




wow i love this look on you,like a sexy 80's liberian or something.so perfect in every way.:wubu::smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Make up-free day (lipgloss doesn't count does it?)




just when i think you can't get any sexier you up and do.:wubu::smitten:


----------



## user 23567

Melian said:


> Ah! Screw you, Goreki - that's the hair colour I want, but can't have due to shitty part-Asian hair that won't hold a colour!!!!
> 
> Also, your room is fantastic, as are you :wubu:




ASIAN!??!!  I thought you said you were part alien :doh: ...just like Dr. P 


and Zowie you can't have her because she's my secret Canadian crush


----------



## CastingPearls

Snowy outside, warm inside..... 

View attachment 1-12-11laineypink.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly

I love your dimples! Including the ones in your cheeks....


----------



## vinarian

I'ts way to hard to not come across as a pervert with all the beautifull womens in this thread!


----------



## Goreki

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the awesome comments


----------



## Melian

grady said:


> ASIAN!??!!  I thought you said you were part alien :doh: ...just like Dr. P
> 
> 
> and Zowie you can't have her because she's my secret Canadian crush



Hee hee hee...:blush:



vinarian said:


> I'ts way to hard to not come across as a pervert with all the beautifull womens in this thread!



It shouldn't be.....


----------



## exponder

Like a buffet here, a lot of pretty women! Thanks for posting


----------



## KittyKitten

..........


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

happyface83 said:


> ..........



where have you BEEN?!?!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

happyface83 said:


> ..........



o my why hello.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN?!?!



OMG I KNOW! >.>


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN?!?!



Seconded.

I've been sitting up all night waiting for you missy. You have some explaining to do.


----------



## PigPen

jiminny cricket!!! i am glad i joined this bored. there are so many AMAZING looking ladies in here!!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN?!?!



I need to come back on here! LOL. Miss you guys!


----------



## Dromond

That face, that adorable face. That adorable happy face. 

Welcome back! Don't do that vanishing act again, okay?


----------



## Kazak

happyface83 said:


> ..........



you know, I'm still waiting for my Mizz Happy calendar


----------



## Anjula

My best friend is awesome!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> My best friend is awesome!



That's some crazy hair you guys rock in Sweden.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's some crazy hair you guys rock in Sweden.


Srsly, my first laugh of the day. Thanks.


----------



## Kazak

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's some crazy hair you guys rock in Sweden.



Sweden? I thought it was Poland.


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> My best friend is awesome!



Nice! Now Mohawk it!!


----------



## Anjula

Kazak said:


> Sweden? I thought it was Poland.



hozay and his sense of humor


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's some crazy hair you guys rock in Sweden.



They're Norwegian, Mac.


----------



## FishCharming

Blackjack said:


> They're Norwegian, Mac.



all lies, they live in detroit. i'd lie too if i lived in detroit


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> all lies, they live in detroit. i'd lie too if i lived in detroit



Just theoretically speaking....wouldn't one come up with a better lie than that one lived in Buffalo?


----------



## luv_it_here

happyface83 said:


> ..........



<3 very beautiful.


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> all lies, they live in detroit. i'd lie too if i lived in detroit





Tad said:


> Just theoretically speaking....wouldn't one come up with a better lie than that one lived in Buffalo?



Oh Chet! Hahahahahahahahaha! that was great! Thanks Tad! :bow:


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> Just theoretically speaking....wouldn't one come up with a better lie than that one lived in Buffalo?




buffalo is not quite as bad as detroit. we have less crime, lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack said:


> They're Norwegian, Mac.


 

I think they're Polish.


----------



## WVMountainrear

It's winter time, so I'm into cute hats at the moment.


----------



## Rich P

SailorCupcake said:


> not quite the photo everyone imagined, I'm sure....but it's me. And now i'll stop posting photos for a while on here >.< haha



the looks, the curves, the breasts x lush x
:wubu::kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy necrotizing postiitis.


----------



## Melian

Wait....was he necro-quoting the fucking bucket picture???

The one with retarded-bimbo-who's-usually-spread-out-on-the-floor-but-this-time-there's-a-bucket-on-her-head????







Really? Go to any dorm and you can dig up 40 chicks in track pants who look exactly like that one. It's really nothing that fantastic :doh:

There you go, Hozay. We've both been waiting to let that out for a while now....


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Wait....was he necro-quoting the fucking bucket picture???
> 
> The one with retarded-bimbo-who's-usually-spread-out-on-the-floor-but-this-time-there's-a-bucket-on-her-head????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Go to any dorm and you can dig up 40 chicks in track pants who look exactly like that one. It's really nothing that fantastic :doh:
> 
> There you go, Hozay. We've both been waiting to let that out for a while now....


OMG Melian, have I told you lately that I LOOOOOVE you?


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> OMG Melian, have I told you lately that I LOOOOOVE you?



Hehehe :kiss2:

Sometimes I just have to point out the obvious. And since this person only drops in once/year to post glamour shots, no one will even be offended


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Hehehe :kiss2:
> 
> Sometimes I just have to point out the obvious. And since this person only drops in once/year to post glamour shots, no one will even be offended



Tits or GTFO


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Tits or GTFO



Holy shit, this post even dragged YOU out of the abyss. My work here is done!


----------



## djudex

I miss you crazy lady.


----------



## KittyKitten

Picture hog again.......


----------



## KittyKitten

Great pics ladies. I need to take a break from posting pics.


----------



## PigPen

happyface83 said:


> Great pics ladies. I need to take a break from posting pics.



uhm....no, no you don't!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Wait....was he necro-quoting the fucking bucket picture???
> 
> The one with retarded-bimbo-who's-usually-spread-out-on-the-floor-but-this-time-there's-a-bucket-on-her-head????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Go to any dorm and you can dig up 40 chicks in track pants who look exactly like that one. It's really nothing that fantastic :doh:
> 
> There you go, Hozay. We've both been waiting to let that out for a while now....



:-D

Zoë read this to my while I was driving around . . . you have no idea how much this made my day.


----------



## coriander

Hello, I am new around these parts! Here I am, cold as balls.  To be fair, I did take this picture last month, but it is only a little less cold as balls right now. Maybe only cold as one ball. 

Note the fact that I am actually INDOORS and still wearing a winter coat. *le sigh* 

View attachment tumblr_lcdfzrkpa81qznzydo1_500.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

coriander said:


> Hello, I am new around these parts! Here I am, cold as balls.  To be fair, I did take this picture last month, but it is only a little less cold as balls right now. Maybe only cold as one ball.
> 
> Note the fact that I am actually INDOORS and still wearing a winter coat. *le sigh*



You're pretty:blush:


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> Wait....was he necro-quoting the fucking bucket picture???
> 
> The one with retarded-bimbo-who's-usually-spread-out-on-the-floor-but-this-time-there's-a-bucket-on-her-head????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Go to any dorm and you can dig up 40 chicks in track pants who look exactly like that one. It's really nothing that fantastic :doh:
> 
> There you go, Hozay. We've both been waiting to let that out for a while now....



Holy shit. Despite the fact that I find her somewhat attractive, I have realized all that you've said about her, so...<333333 His cold black heart grew four sizes that day.

Then he had to go to the hospital because an enlarged heart is a serious medical condition.


----------



## Anjula

as you wish g&#322;upi kociaku


----------



## CastingPearls

................................. 

View attachment 164802_1477188984432_1674982739_988713_102347_n.jpg


----------



## MasterShake

coriander said:


> Hello, I am new around these parts! Here I am, cold as balls.  To be fair, I did take this picture last month, but it is only a little less cold as balls right now. Maybe only cold as one ball.
> 
> Note the fact that I am actually INDOORS and still wearing a winter coat. *le sigh*



LOL! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

happyface83 said:


> Great pics ladies. I need to take a break from posting pics.




this would be BAD! very BAD! NOOOOOOE'S!!!!


----------



## MatthewB

coriander said:


> Hello, I am new around these parts! Here I am, cold as balls.  To be fair, I did take this picture last month, but it is only a little less cold as balls right now. Maybe only cold as one ball.
> 
> Note the fact that I am actually INDOORS and still wearing a winter coat. *le sigh*


Are you related to January Jones, by any chance? :smitten:


----------



## FishCharming

coriander said:


> Hello, I am new around these parts! Here I am, cold as balls.  To be fair, I did take this picture last month, but it is only a little less cold as balls right now. Maybe only cold as one ball.
> 
> Note the fact that I am actually INDOORS and still wearing a winter coat. *le sigh*



why hello there and welcome to the boards! we'll be having an orientation for new members to introduce some of the junior forumees to the finer points of FFAism. the meet and greet portion will be held in my living room, which is also my bedroom, which happens to be in a basement... just go with it 

transportation will be provided, in fact if you look out your window you'll notice a white panel van (look, i'm waving!) just go ahead and come out as soon as you're ready and please remove any weapons/sharp objects/pepper spray before entering the van. there will be candy


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> why hello there and welcome to the boards! we'll be having an orientation for new members to introduce some of the junior forumees to the finer points of FFAism. the meet and greet portion will be held in my living room, which is also my bedroom, which happens to be in a basement... just go with it
> 
> transportation will be provided, in fact if you look out your window you'll notice a white panel van (look, i'm waving!) just go ahead and come out as soon as you're ready and please remove any weapons/sharp objects/pepper spray before entering the van. there will be candy



You sicko.


----------



## Linda

FishCharming said:


> why hello there and welcome to the boards! we'll be having an orientation for new members to introduce some of the junior forumees to the finer points of FFAism. the meet and greet portion will be held in my living room, which is also my bedroom, which happens to be in a basement... just go with it
> 
> transportation will be provided, in fact if you look out your window you'll notice a white panel van (look, i'm waving!) just go ahead and come out as soon as you're ready and please remove any weapons/sharp objects/pepper spray before entering the van. there will be candy



Can you just throw candy out to the rest of us??


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> You sicko.



what, too creeper? i totally left out the stuff about the furry suits and monkey-deathsquads! 



Linda said:


> Can you just throw candy out to the rest of us??



by candy, what i actually meant was chloroform and ruffies. silly freudian slips! and yes, of course i'd be willing to share


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

coriander said:


> Hello, I am new around these parts! Here I am, cold as balls.  To be fair, I did take this picture last month, but it is only a little less cold as balls right now. Maybe only cold as one ball.
> 
> Note the fact that I am actually INDOORS and still wearing a winter coat. *le sigh*


----------



## chucktowntiger

My new favorite thing in the entire world! Batting them just got a little more fun and alot more effective  

View attachment 33806_808912361108_12700741_43612613_2461616_n.jpg


View attachment 165594_813135991918_12700741_43749717_6219172_n.jpg


View attachment 65857_808910789258_12700741_43612546_7726343_n.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

chucktowntiger said:


> My new favorite thing in the entire world! Batting them just got a little more fun and alot more effective



Wow! You are so beautiful:smitten: Love the lashes as much as your beautiful red hair, pretty face, blue eyes and clothing style in these pics:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> as you wish g&#322;upi kociaku



I'm surprises nobody has mentioned this. I really like this picture, because I can ALMOST see your bookshelves.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

chucktowntiger said:


> My new favorite thing in the entire world! Batting them just got a little more fun and alot more effective



that is a very cute top in the middle pic! /gayness


----------



## KittyKitten

I lied.........


----------



## coriander

Oldtimer76 said:


> You're pretty:blush:



Thank you kindly!


----------



## coriander

FishCharming said:


> why hello there and welcome to the boards! we'll be having an orientation for new members to introduce some of the junior forumees to the finer points of FFAism. the meet and greet portion will be held in my living room, which is also my bedroom, which happens to be in a basement... just go with it
> 
> transportation will be provided, in fact if you look out your window you'll notice a white panel van (look, i'm waving!) just go ahead and come out as soon as you're ready and please remove any weapons/sharp objects/pepper spray before entering the van. there will be candy



Haha...is it sad that the first thing that I noticed was that you said your bedroom was in a basement, in which case your bedroom would be likely full of SPIDERS? 

In any case, thank you for the, er, enthusiastic welcome!


----------



## meangreen

coriander said:


> but it is only a little less cold as balls right now. Maybe only cold as one ball.



No kidding. It's been in the negative degrees here from windchill, killed my car's battery..:doh:


----------



## Kazak

happyface83 said:


> I lied.........



this is the first time i've glad a lady lied to me. post more please!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?



I don't even try to put into words anymore, how your pictures make me feel.


----------



## cakeboy

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?



How could we forget a face like that? :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't even try to put into words anymore, how your pictures make me feel.



:wubu: just :wubu:



cakeboy said:


> How could we forget a face like that? :bow:



Thank you most kindly! :kiss2:


----------



## Hole

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?



Love your smile.  (Yes, I remember you! Lady decked up in leather. )


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?



You're absolutely beautiful. :bow:


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?


You seem to be suffering the illusion that anyone could forget you in the first place, pretty lady.


----------



## PinkRodery

Eh, newest picture I have...
View attachment yh.jpg


----------



## rellis10

PinkRodery said:


> Eh, newest picture I have...
> View attachment 89981



Looking totally fabulous :bow:


----------



## PinkRodery

rellis10 said:


> Looking totally fabulous :bow:



Awww thank you.  <3


----------



## Anjula

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?


This pic is breathtaking!


----------



## shuefly pie

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?


Wow. You are like "stop traffic" beautiful.


----------



## luv_it_here

Umm.. *CUUUUUUTE!*


----------



## theronin23

HF, OWA, AND PR on the same page?!

....my heart. It's fallen and it can't get up.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hole said:


> Love your smile.  (Yes, I remember you! Lady decked up in leather. )



OMG Look who peeked in from the abyss!!!! Thanks darling,!!! 



lovelylady78 said:


> You're absolutely beautiful. :bow:





Anjula said:


> This pic is breathtaking!





shuefly pie said:


> Wow. You are like "stop traffic" beautiful.





theronin23 said:


> HF, OWA, AND PR on the same page?!
> 
> ....my heart. It's fallen and it can't get up.





WillSpark said:


> You seem to be suffering the illusion that anyone could forget you in the first place, pretty lady.



Aawww! Thanks guys!



PinkRodery said:


> Eh, newest picture I have...


----------



## JScimitar

> PinkRodery;1661763]Eh, newest picture I have...






Very cute......


----------



## Sasquatch!

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?



That has put a massive smile on my face!


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?



I'd have to be three years dead and buried to forget a gorgeous person like you.

( PS: That's a compliment.  )


----------



## frankman

I agree with the smooth-talking man in the post obove this one.

That's a great pic.


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?




Pshhh no one can forget you missy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?




There's that breath-taking smile again- so truly gorgeous :bow::bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> That has put a massive smile on my face!





Dromond said:


> I'd have to be three years dead and buried to forget a gorgeous person like you.
> 
> ( PS: That's a compliment.  )





frankman said:


> I agree with the smooth-talking man in the post obove this one.
> 
> That's a great pic.





LovesBigMen said:


> Pshhh no one can forget you missy





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There's that breath-taking smile again- so truly gorgeous :bow::bow:



LOL! That fast Dro? J/K

Thanks so much all!:wubu:


----------



## PinkRodery

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile - does anyone remember me?



I forgot to mention that you're freakin beautiful! :wubu:



theronin23 said:


> HF, OWA, AND PR on the same page?!
> 
> ....my heart. It's fallen and it can't get up.



:happy:



JScimitar said:


> Very cute......



Thank you. ^^


----------



## shuefly pie

Me right now.

Up late and up to no good. 

And no makeup either!  

View attachment tousled.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

shuefly pie said:


> Me right now.
> 
> Up late and up to no good.
> 
> And no makeup either!




wow pretty lady.:smitten::bow::wubu:


----------



## meangreen

shuefly pie said:


> Me right now.
> 
> Up late and up to no good.
> 
> And no makeup either!



You look nice :happy:


----------



## MasterShake

shuefly pie said:


> Me right now.
> 
> Up late and up to no good.
> 
> And no makeup either!



Hawt!!!!!


----------



## JScimitar

> shuefly pie
> 
> And no makeup either!




That's what I call honest beauty.


----------



## Amaranthine

So...with glasses or without glasses? 

Also- shirt equipped with necklace hole! (The necklace itself being a gift from a certain someone <3) 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-08 at 17.45 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-02-08 at 17.45.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Amaranthine said:


> So...with glasses or without glasses?
> 
> Also- shirt equipped with necklace hole! (The necklace itself being a gift from a certain someone <3)



Amaranthine, you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Goreki

Amaranthine said:


> So...with glasses or without glasses?
> 
> Also- shirt equipped with necklace hole! (The necklace itself being a gift from a certain someone <3)


You're making a very stern face with your glasses on, but both ways look great.


----------



## bigdaddy_jess

just looking to see what type of girls like bigger guys what they look like and what they want or like


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## chicken legs

I like Deep Space Nine and the Original Star Trek the most


----------



## MasterShake

Amaranthine said:


> So...with glasses or without glasses?
> 
> Also- shirt equipped with necklace hole! (The necklace itself being a gift from a certain someone <3)



The glasses give you that sexy librarian look!


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> I like Deep Space Nine and the Original Star Trek the most



Deep Space Nine and Enterprise. Come on.


----------



## Blackjack

Amaranthine said:


> So...with glasses or without glasses?
> 
> Also- shirt equipped with necklace hole! (The necklace itself being a gift from a certain someone <3)



I'll take one of each plzkthx


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> So...with glasses or without glasses?
> 
> Also- shirt equipped with necklace hole! (The necklace itself being a gift from a certain someone <3)



Cute without the glasses.....smoldering with them. Can't lose either way


----------



## Blackjack

Next Gen is best, bitches.


----------



## FishCharming




----------



## Surlysomething

So painful.


----------



## FishCharming

bigdaddy_jess said:


> just looking to see what type of girls like bigger guys what they look like and what they want or like



seriously though, there's no such thing as girls who like bigger guys. BHM= Big Hawt Mama, and FFA= Fat Feet Admirers. you're totally on the wrong board, we're just a bunch of big lady feet lovers here


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> seriously though, there's no such thing as girls who like bigger guys. BHM= Big Hawt Mama, and FFA= Fat Feet Admirers. you're totally on the wrong board, we're just a bunch of big lady feet lovers here



No no no. FFA= Future Farmers of America. BHM= Blue Headed Mackerel.


----------



## penguin

Sasquatch! said:


> No no no. FFA= Future Farmers of America. BHM= Blue Headed Mackerel.



Damn it. I got all excited that someone would like my big feet  My bubble, it is burst.


----------



## copasgrande

Pardon, me, i am confused. Is the intense sarcasm indicating there is something wrong with liking big guys? I certainly prefer them.


----------



## Zowie

copasgrande said:


> Pardon, me, i am confused. Is the intense sarcasm indicating there is something wrong with liking big guys? I certainly prefer them.




Double face-palm.
Sweetie, we have an entire BOARD. Trust me, this question has been rehashed a million times. If the OP would take more than two minutes to write a thread, and actually browse a few pages, he'd have more information than ever necessary.

But, if anyone wants my opinion, I dislike blue-headed mackerel.


----------



## FishCharming

copasgrande said:


> Pardon, me, i am confused. Is the intense sarcasm indicating there is something wrong with liking big guys? I certainly prefer them.



you may think you like big guys but in reality you're suffering from a common dissociative delusion brought on by latent cannibalistic tendencies. you're drawn to big men the same way i'm drawn to that pudgy little veal cow. it's perfectly understandable, but remember: fat guys are friends, not food


----------



## copasgrande

well, i kinda_* figured *_that's what y'all ment, it was just a super childish way of saying it. Being the guy is new here, it is his first post, you COULD have chosen to EXPLAIN the obvious. Instead of making someone curious to the idea of the movement feel unwelcome, just saying. Did it ever occur to you, just to be grownups? Cause we all are. (face palm, indeed, thought people were old enough to be SEMI polite)


----------



## copasgrande

FishCharming said:


> you may think you like big guys but in reality you're suffering from a common dissociative delusion brought on by latent cannibalistic tendencies. you're drawn to big men the same way i'm drawn to that pudgy little veal cow. it's perfectly understandable, but remember: fat guys are friends, not food



see? this is exactly my point.


----------



## penguin

When joining a forum, it helps to read through the posts a bit to get a feel for the atmosphere first.


----------



## AmazingAmy

New or not, this thread is too stupid for words. Wanting girls to post their pics so he can see what he's dealing with? Gosh, I really want to know him.


----------



## copasgrande

penguin said:


> When joining a forum, it helps to read through the posts a bit to get a feel for the atmosphere first.



well, in the case of this thread, someone new would read, see how new people are treated and be less then open to post something about a delicate subject (which it IS for most newbies). I just mention this because I would rather not see new blood get run off just so some people can manage to feel superior.


----------



## AmazingAmy

copasgrande said:


> well, in the case of this thread, someone new would read, see how new people are treated and be less then open to post something about a delicate subject (which it IS for most newbies). I just mention this because I would rather not see new blood get run off just so some people can manage to feel superior.



Hopefully someone new would read this thread and think, "wow, glad I'm not that stupid." Most people here started off actually looking over the forum and inside threads to realise stuff like this is covered - picture threads for all kinds of members included. And if this dude is serious about being part of the community, why doesn't he actually bother to post in the intro thread and tell us about himself instead of just making a pic thread for the fodder? He didn't even say please!


----------



## copasgrande

AmazingAmy said:


> Hopefully someone new would read this thread and think, "wow, glad I'm not that stupid." Most people here started off actually looking over the forum and inside threads to realise stuff like this is covered - picture threads for all kinds of members included. And if this dude is serious about being part of the community, why doesn't he actually bother to post in the intro thread and tell us about himself instead of just making a pic thread for the fodder? He didn't even say please!



Well, why should he be polite? You dont feel the need to try. Likely we will never solve these mysteries, as you have called the guy stupid twice, without knowing anything about him, I sure wouldnt bother posting again, if I were him, sad really. All I am saying is just explaining all this in a simple way is better then belittling one of our own for no dammed good reason.


----------



## AmazingAmy

copasgrande said:


> *Well, why should he be polite? You dont feel the need to try.* Likely we will never solve these mysteries, as you have called the guy stupid twice, without knowing anything about him, I sure wouldnt bother posting again, if I were him, sad really. All I am saying is just explaining all this in a simple way is better then belittling one of our own for no dammed good reason.



You say that like I called him stupid before he posted the stupid thread. How stupid.


----------



## copasgrande

AmazingAmy said:


> You say that like I called him stupid before he posted the stupid thread. How stupid.



And, btw *stupid* of you to make that conclusion, that is not at all what I said. I just said being rude to someone before getting to know them is bad. You see a post you feel is ill placed, so you fell ok in calling that person stupid. I for one disagree, i think it makes the person calling names and rushing to judgement look stupid, and immature. In any case it is no different then judging someone for thier size, and I thought we were rising above here. Seems not everyone is capable.


----------



## Zowie

copasgrande said:


> And, btw *stupid* of you to make that conclusion, that is not at all what I said. I just said being rude to someone before getting to know them is bad. You see a post you feel is ill placed, so you fell ok in calling that person stupid. I for one disagree, i think it makes the person calling names and rushing to judgement look stupid, and immature. In any case it is no different then judging someone for thier size, and I thought we were rising above here. Seems not everyone is capable.



Look, fact remains, that on the FIRST page, and currently my 6th thread in line, is the "Ladies, post a cute pic here". It's not like he'd have to search very far.

As for being grown-up... It's common courtesy, not to mention common sense, that when you join a message board, you actually look around before creating the "New Thread" button, because there's a 99% chance it's already been done.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm perfectly aware of what I look like, copasgrande. Most people reading this will know I have a point and that my immaturity and judgement is just me being fed up of a couple more clueless newbs this week. There's a difference between someone who simply doesn't know what they've done wrong and someone like the OP whose just been lazy and posted an agenda. I was like you once, demanding we give the fodder requests a chance because, oh, they only want to wank over us, and that's so flattering... but it gets old. I'm not in the mood to be gentle with people who can't be bothered to read and ask for stuff they can get from Google.


----------



## FishCharming

copas, i see that you're new here so i'll go ahead and explain this whole situation to you. we get at least three new people a week who join up, don't bother reading any of the threads and start some new thread such as this one then never post again. if we all took the time to address every single newbie thread such as this the forum would be nothing but informational threads on how to post threads. 

you may think that the op is being treated unfairly or harshly but if you stick around for a while you'll see exactly what we're talking about. 

and as for immaturity? well i'm an asshole, lol. that's just how i roll


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oh Copasgranda, my dear dear friend.

This is a public forum. There are multiple threads in the first two pages dealing with exactly what the OP brought up:

--Introduce yourself
--Single/Attached
--Gents, post snazzy pics
--Ladies, post cute pics
etc etc etc

Etiquette requires that you read/post in the STICKIES first. THEN, proceed to read a few threads, looking for a recent relevant one.

THIRDLY, the OP essentially (placing this situation in a real life context) BARGED INTO a meeting clearly labelled "Girls who like fat guys", yelling SHOW ME YOUR TITS AND I WILL CHOOSE WHOEVER OF YOU I WILL SEX.

Therefore, the OP's thread has been put to more adequate use as a chat thread.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dangit, sure is Cold my way-wuts it like where you are???


----------



## Paquito

I _know_ we're not trying to defend people who don't have the reading capacity to check out a few threads before starting a new one that's been covered OVER 9000 times in this board. What the hell?


----------



## lovelocs

bigdaddy_jess said:


> just looking to see what type of girls like bigger guys what they look like and what they want or like



Hello!

Why don't you post a pic and some more info on yourself? Allow us to get to know _you_ better...


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> Hello!
> 
> Why don't you post a pic and some more info on yourself? Allow us to get to know _you_ better...



NO! I am teh fatz so you ladies want me! you can send me your pics and information (don't forget check stubs) and i'll let you know who is the bestest and can loves on me!


----------



## KittyKitten

Inspired by Vanessa Del Rio (clean version)


----------



## lovelocs

FishCharming said:


> NO! I am teh fatz so you ladies want me! you can send me your pics and information (don't forget check stubs) and i'll let you know who is the bestest and can loves on me!




But Fish, we've already _HAD_ you. All of us. Time for new meat...


----------



## Surlysomething

happyface83 said:


> Inspired by Vanessa Del Rio (clean version)


 
You straight up remind me of 1985.


----------



## CastingPearls

There's more than one clueless noob in this threaddddd.....


How did I miss all the fun?

(I was once clueless too. In fact, some say I still am  )

Question: How did tons (I mean, literally <giggle> TONS) of noobs navigate threads before this discussion?

Now, erryone...SHOW US SOME BEWBZ!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> So...with glasses or without glasses?
> 
> Also- shirt equipped with necklace hole! (The necklace itself being a gift from a certain someone <3)




Glasses? What glasses? So gorgeous!



happyface83 said:


> Inspired by Vanessa Del Rio (clean version)



You're rocking that color there, missy!



Surlysomething said:


> You straight up remind me of 1985.



Me too!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Insert your own comment here ________________. 

View attachment lainey2-11-11blue1.jpg


----------



## copasgrande

well, here it is, see you have three choices in a situation like this.
1. ignore it then already!
2. post with how or why it is wrong, then leave it alone.
3. whine, complain, be mean to other people, and generally look dumb. 
I may be newer here, but I know how to deal with people, and I have been a mamber of another board for quite awhile. So go on, hate me if you want, but we are still real people, even on the internet.


----------



## Sasquatch!

copasgrande said:


> well, here it is, see you have three choices in a situation like this.
> 1. ignore it then already!
> 2. post with how or why it is wrong, then leave it alone.
> 3. whine, complain, be mean to other people, and generally look dumb.
> I may be newer here, but I know how to deal with people, and I have been a mamber of another board for quite awhile. So go on, hate me if you want, but we are still real people, even on the internet.



Numbers 1 and 2 have been done here for years. It does not help.

Number 3...who's the one looking stupid? The one who can't navigate a forum or learn forum rules? Or those bringing attention to the fact and moving on. YOU'RE the one prolonging this discussion.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Alrighty people...I'll go attempt to tack this one on to another thread just like it.

Yes it is annoying when there are already threads like this in existence. However, many new people tend to post without looking. 

I think lesson has been learned? 

And this discussion has now run it's course.

/mod


----------



## penguin

copasgrande said:


> 3. whine, complain, be mean to other people, and generally look dumb.



Snark is the currency of the internet.


----------

